# منتدى حقوق الإنسان > حقوق الإنسان >  إعلان ومنهاج عمل بيجين

## سالي جمعة

*إعلان ومنهاج عمل بيجين[1]* *القرار 1 للمؤتمر العالمي المعني بالمرأة المنعقد في بيجين خلال الفترة* * 4-15 أيلول/سبتمبر 1995* *إن المؤتمر العالمي الرابع المعني بالمرأة،*
*وقد انعقد* في بيجين خلال الفترة من 4 إلى 15 أيلول/سبتمبر 1995،
  1*-* *يعتمد* إعلان ومنهاج عمل بيجين المرفقين بهذا القرار؛
  2*-* *يوصي* بأن تعتمد الجمعية العامة للأمم المتحدة في دورتها الخمسين إعلان ومنهاج عمل بيجين، بصيغتهما التي اعتمدها المؤتمر.

*المرفق الأول: إعلان بيجين*


  1- نحن الحكومات المشتركة في المؤتمر العالمي الرابع المعني بالمرأة؛
  2- وقد اجتمعنا هنا في بيجين، في أيلول/سبتمبر 1995، عام الذكرى السنوية الخمسين لإنشاء الأمم المتحدة؛
  3- وقد عقدنا العزم على التقدم في تحقيق أهداف المساواة والتنمية والسلم لجميع النساء في كل مكان لصالح البشرية جمعاء؛
  4- وإذ نعترف بأصوات جميع النساء في كل مكان، ونحيط علماً بتنوع النساء وأدوارهن وظروفهن، ونكرم النساء اللاتي مهدن السبيل، ونستلهم الأمل المتمثل في شباب العالم؛
  5- نعترف بأن أحوال المرأة قد شهدت تحسناً في بعض الجوانب الهامة على مدى العقد الماضي، وإن كان هذا التقدم متفاوتاً، وما برحت أوجه التفاوت قائمة بين المرأة والرجل، ومازالت هناك عقبات كبيرة، مما يؤدي إلى عواقب خطيرة على رفاهية الناس جميعاً؛
  6- نعترف أيضاً بأن هذه الحالة تزداد سوءاً بسبب الفقر المتزايد الذي يؤثر على حياة أغلبية سكان العالم، ولا سيما النساء والأطفال، والناشئ عن أسباب وطنية ودولية؛
  7- نكرس أنفسنا دون تحفظ لمعالجة هذه القيود والعقبات، فنعزز بذلك سبل النهوض بأحوال المرأة وتمكينها في جميع أنحاء العالم، ونقر بأن هذا يقتضي عملاً عاجلاً ينطلق من روح العزم والأمل والتعاون والتضامن، يؤدى الآن ويستمر حتى القرن القادم؛
*نؤكد مجدداً التزامنا بما يلي:*
  8- تساوي النساء والرجال في الحقوق والكرامة الإنسانية المتأصلة، وسائر المقاصد والمبادئ المنصوص عليها في ميثاق الأمم المتحدة، والإعلان العالمي لحقوق الإنسان، وغير ذلك من الصكوك الدولية لحقوق الإنسان، ولا سيما اتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة، واتفاقية حقوق الطفل، فضلاً عن إعلان القضاء على العنف ضد المرأة، وإعلان الحق في التنمية؛
  9- ضمان الإعمال الكامل لحقوق الإنسان للمرأة والطفلة باعتبارها جزءاً لا يقبل التصرف أو التجزئة أو الفصل عن جميع حقوق الإنسان وحرياته الأساسية؛
  10- الانطلاق مما تحقق من توافق آراء ومن تقدم فيما سبق من مؤتمرات الأمم المتحدة واجتماعات القمة – المعنية بالمرأة في نيروبي عام 1985، والطفل في نيويورك عام 1990، والبيئة والتنمية في ريو دي جانيرو عام 1992، وحقوق الإنسان في فيينا عام 1993، والسكان والتنمية في القاهرة عام 1994، والتنمية الاجتماعية في كوبنهاغن عام 1995، وذلك بهدف تحقيق المساواة والتنمية والسلم؛
  11- التوصل إلى التنفيذ الكامل والفعال لاستراتيجيات نيروبي التطلعية للنهوض بالمرأة؛
  12- تمكين المرأة والنهوض بها، بما في ذلك الحق في حرية الفكر والضمير والدين والمعتقد، على نحو يسهم في تلبية الاحتياجات المعنوية والأخلاقية والروحية والفكرية للنساء والرجال، فرادى أو بالاشتراك مع غيرهم، وبذلك تكفل لهم إمكانية إطلاق كامل طاقاتهم في المجتمع برسم مجرى حياتهم وفقاً لتطلعاتهم هم أنفسهم؛
*ونحن على اقتناع بما يلي:*
  13- أن تمكين المرأة ومشاركتها الكاملة على قدم المساواة في جميع جوانب حياة المجتمع، بما في ذلك المشاركة في عملية صنع القرار وبلوغ مواقع السلطة، أمور أساسية لتحقيق المساواة والتنمية والسلم؛
  14- أن حقوق المرأة من حقوق الإنسان؛
  15- أن المساواة في الحقوق، والفرص، والوصول إلى الموارد، وتقاسم الرجل والمرأة المسئوليات عن الأسرة بالتساوي، والشراكة المنسجمة بينهما أمور حاسمة لرفاهيتهما ورفاهية أسرتهما وكذلك لتدعيم الديمقراطية؛
  16- أن القضاء على الفقر بالاعتماد على النمو الاقتصادي المطرد، والتنمية الاجتماعية، وحماية البيئة، وتوفير العدالة الاجتماعية يقضي إشراك المرأة في التنمية الاقتصادية والاجتماعية وتحقيق تكافؤ الفرص ومشاركة المرأة والرجل مشاركة كاملة على قدم المساواة، باعتبارهما من عوامل تحقيق التنمية المستدامة الموجهة لخدمة البشر وباعتبارهما مستفيدين منها؛
  17- أن الاعتراف الصريح بحق جميع النساء في التحكم في جميع الأمور المتعلقة بصحتهن، وخاصة تلك المتصلة بخصوبتهن، وتأكيد هذا الحق مجدداً، أمر أساسي لتمكين المرأة؛
  18- أن السلم المحلي والوطني والإقليمي والعالمي يمكن تحقيقه ويرتبط ارتباطاً لا انفصام له بالنهوض بالمرأة التي تمثل قوة أساسية في مجالات القيادة، وحل النزاعات، وتعزيز السلم الدائم على جميع المستويات؛
  19- أن من الضروري أن يتم، بمشاركة كاملة من المرأة، تصميم وتنفيذ ورصد سياسات وبرامج، بما في ذلك سياسات وبرامج إنمائية، تراعى فيها اعتبارات الجنسين وتتسم بالفعالية والكفاءة والتعزيز المتبادل فيما بينها، على جميع المستويات، يكون من شأنها أن تعزز وتشجع على تمكين المرأة والنهوض بها؛
  20- أن مشاركة وإسهام جميع العناصر الفاعلة في المجتمع المدني، وخاصة الجماعات والشبكات النسائية وسائر المنظمات غير الحكومية ومنظمات المجتمعات المحلية، مع الاحترام الكامل لاستقلال هذه الجماعات والمنظمات، وبالتعاون مع الحكومات، أمر هام لتنفيذ منهاج العمل ومتابعته بفعالية؛
  21- أن تنفيذ منهاج العمل يقتضي التزام الحكومات والمجتمع الدولي. وأن الحكومات والمجتمع الدولي، بعقدهم التزامات وطنية ودولية بالعمل، بما في ذلك الالتزامات المعقودة في المؤتمر، يعترفون بضرورة اتخاذ تدابير فورية لتمكين المرأة والنهوض بها.
*وقد عقدنا العزم على ما يلي:*
  22- مضاعفة الجهود والإجراءات الرامية إلى تحقيق أهداف استراتيجيات نيروبي التطلعية للنهوض بالمرأة بنهاية القرن الحالي؛
  23- ضمان تمتع المرأة والطفلة تمتعاً كاملاً بجميع حقوق الإنسان والحريات الأساسية، واتخاذ تدابير فعالة ضد انتهاك هذه الحقوق والحريات؛
  24- اتخاذ جميع التدابير اللازمة للقضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة والطفلة، وإزالة جميع العقبات التي تعترض تحقيق المساواة بين الجنسين والنهوض بالمرأة وتمكينها؛
  25- تشجيع الرجال على المشاركة الكاملة في جميع الإجراءات الرامية إلى تحقيق المساواة؛
  26- تعزيز الاستقلال الاقتصادي للمرأة، بما في ذلك توفير فرص العمل لها، والقضاء على عبء الفقر المستمر والمتزايد الواقع على المرأة من خلال معالجة الأسباب الهيكلية للفقر، عن طريق إجراء تغييرات في الهياكل الاقتصادية وضمان تحقيق المساواة في وصول جميع النساء، بمن فيهم نساء المناطق الريفية، باعتبارهن من الأطراف الحيوية في عملية التنمية، إلى الموارد الإنتاجية والفرص والخدمات العامة؛
  27- تعزيز التنمية المستدامة التي تتركز على البشر، بما في ذلك النمو الاقتصادي المطرد من خلال توفير التعليم الأساسي والتعليم المستمر مدى الحياة ومحو الأمية والتدريب والرعاية الصحية الأولية للفتيات والنساء؛
  28- اتخاذ خطوات إيجابية لكفالة السلام من أجل النهوض بالمرأة والسعي الحثيث، اعترافاً بالدور الرائد الذي تؤديه المرأة في حركة السلم، إلى نزع السلاح العام والكامل تحت مراقبة دولية صارمة وفعالة، وتأييد المفاوضات المقصود بها التوصل دون إبطاء إلى إبرام معاهدة عالمية لفرض حظر شامل على التجارب النووية يمكن التحقق منها تحققاً فعالاً ومتعدد الأطراف وتسهم في نزع الأسلحة النووية ومنع انتشار هذه الأسلحة بجميع جوانبه؛
  29- منع جميع أشكال العنف الموجه ضد المرأة والفتاة والقضاء عليه؛
  30- ضمان المساواة بين المرأة والرجل في الحصول على التعليم والرعاية الصحية وفي معاملتهما في هذين المجالين وتحسين الصحة الجنسية والإنجابية للمرأة، وكذلك ما تحصل عليه من تعليم؛
  31- تعزيز جميع حقوق الإنسان للمرأة والفتاة وحمايتها؛
  32- مضاعفة الجهود لضمان تمتع جميع النساء والفتيات اللاتي يواجهن عقبات متعددة تحول دون تمكينهن والنهوض بهن بسبب عوامل مثل الأصل العرقي أو السن أو اللغة أو الانتماء الإثني أو الثقافة أو الدين أو الإعاقة، أو لكونهن من السكان الأصليين، تمتعاً كاملاً بجميع حقوق الإنسان والحريات الأساسية؛
  33- ضمان احترام القانون الدولي، بما في ذلك القانون الإنساني، من أجل توفير الحماية للمرأة والفتاة بوجه خاص؛
  34- تنمية الإمكانات القصوى للفتيات والنساء في جميع الأعمار، وضمان مشاركتهن الكاملة على قدم المساواة في بناء عالم أفضل للجميع، وتعزيز دورهن في عملية التنمية؛
*وقد عقدنا العزم على ما يلي:*
  35- ضمان وصول المرأة على قدم المساواة إلى الموارد الاقتصادية، بما في ذلك الأرض، والائتمان، والعلم والتكنولوجيا، والتدريب المهني، والمعلومات، والاتصالات، والأسواق، كوسيلة لزيادة النهوض بالمرأة والفتاة وتمكينهما، بما في ذلك من خلال تعزيز قدراتهما على جني ثمار الوصول على قدم المساواة إلى هذه الموارد بواسطة التعاون الدولي، ضمن جملة وسائل؛
  36- ضمان نجاح منهاج العمل الذي سيتطلب التزاماً قوياً من جانب الحكومات والمنظمات والمؤسسات الدولية على جميع الصعد. وإننا مقتنعون اقتناعاً شديداً بأن التنمية الاقتصادية والتنمية الاجتماعية وحماية البيئة عناصر مترابطة يعزز بعضها بعضاً في التنمية المستدامة التي هي الإطار الذي يضم ما نبذله من جهود لتحقيق نوعية حياة أرقى لجميع البشر. إن التنمية الاجتماعية المنصفة التي تسلم بتمكين الفقراء، وبخاصة النساء اللائي يعشن تحت وطأة الفقر، من أجل استغلال الموارد البيئية على نحو مستدام هي أساس ضروري للتنمية المستدامة. كما نسلم بأن النمو الاقتصادي المتواصل ذا القاعدة العريضة في سياق التنمية المستدامة أمر لازم لاستدامة التنمية الاجتماعية والعدالة الاجتماعية. كما أن نجاح منهاج العمل سيقتضي تعبئة كافية للموارد على الصعيدين الوطني والدولي، وكذلك توفير موارد جديدة وإضافية للبلدان النامية من جميع آليات التمويل المتاحة، بما في ذلك المصادر المتعددة الأطراف والثنائية والخاصة، من أجل النهوض بالمرأة؛ وتوفير موارد مالية لتعزيز قدرة المؤسسات الوطنية ودون الإقليمية والإقليمية والدولية؛ والالتزام بالمساواة بين المرأة والرجل في الحقوق والمسئوليات والفرص بمشاركة المرأة والرجل على قدم المساواة في جميع الهيئات الوطنية والإقليمية والدولية وعمليات رسم السياسات وإنشاء أو تعزيز آليات المساءلة على جميع الصعد أمام نساء العالم؛
  37- ضمان نجاح منهاج العمل أيضاً في البلدان التي تمر اقتصادياتها بمرحلة انتقالية، وهو ما سيقتضي استمرار التعاون والمساعدة على الصعيد الدولي؛
  38- إننا نحن الحكومات، نعتمد ها هنا منهاج العمل التالي ونلتزم بتنفيذه، بما يكفل مراعاة الجنسين في جميع سياساتنا وبرامجنا. وإننا نحث منظومة الأمم المتحدة، والمؤسسات المالية الإقليمية والدولية، وسائر المؤسسات الإقليمية والدولية ذات الصلة والنساء والرجال كافة، وكذلك المنظمات غير الحكومية، مع الاحترام التام لاستقلالها، وجميع قطاعات المجتمع المدني، بالتعاون مع الحكومات على الالتزام الكامل بمنهاج العمل هذا والمساهمة في تنفيذه. 


*المرفق الثاني : منهاج العمل* *الفصل الأول: بيان المهمة*
الفقرات 1 – 5
*الفصل الثاني: الإطار العالمي*
الفقرات 6 – 40
*الفصل الثالث: مجالات الاهتمام الحاسمة*
الفقرات 41 – 44
*الفصل الرابع: الأهداف والإجراءات الاستراتيجية*
الفقرات 45 – 285
ألف – عبء الفقر الدائم والمتزايد الواقع على المرأة
الفقرات 47 – 68
باء – تعليم المرأة وتدريبها
الفقرات 69 – 88
جيم – المرأة والصحة
الفقرات 89 – 111
دال – العنف ضد المرأة
الفقرات 112 – 130
هاء – المرأة والنزاع المسلح
الفقرات 131 – 149
واو – المرأة والاقتصاد
الفقرات 150 – 180
زاي – المرأة في مواقع السلطة وصنع القرار
الفقرات 181 – 195
حاء – الآليات المؤسسية للنهوض بالمرأة
الفقرات 196 – 209
طاء – حقوق الإنسان للمرأة
الفقرات 210 – 233
ياء – المرأة ووسائط الإعلام
الفقرات 234 – 245
كاف – المرأة والبيئة
الفقرات 246 – 258
لام – الطفلة
الفقرات 259 – 285
*الفصل الخامس: الترتيبات المؤسسية*
الفقرات 286 – 344
ألف – الصعيد الوطني
الفقرات 293 – 300
باء – الصعيد دون الإقليمي/الإقليمي
الفقرات 301 – 305
جيم – الصعيد الدولي
الفقرات 306 – 344
*الفصل السادس: الترتيبات المالية*
الفقرات 345 – 361
ألف – الصعيد الوطني
الفقرات 364 – 350
باء – الصعيد الإقليمي
الفقرات 351 – 352
جيم – الصعيد الدولي
الفقرات 353 – 361

----------


## سالي جمعة

*الفصل الأول - بيان المهمة*

  1- منهاج العمل هو جدول أعمال لتمكين المرأة. وهو يهدف إلى التعجيل بتنفيذ استراتيجيات نيروبي التطلعية للنهوض بالمرأة[2] وإزالة جميع العوائق التي تحول دون مشاركة المرأة مشاركة فعالة في جميع مجالات الحياة العامة والخاصة من خلال حصولها على نصيبها الكامل والمنصف في صنع القرارات الاقتصادية والاجتماعية والثقافية والسياسية. وهذا يعني أيضاً إقرار مبدأ تقاسم السلطة والمسئولية بين المرأة والرجل في البيت وفي مواقع العمل وفي المجتمعات الوطنية والدولية بصورتها الأعم. والمساواة بين المرأة والرجل هي مسألة تتعلق بحقوق الإنسان وشرط لتحقيق المساواة والتنمية والسلم. وتحقيق تحول في الشراكة بين المرأة والرجل بحيث يجعلها قائمة على المساواة بينهما هو شرط لتحقيق تنمية مستدامة يكون محورها الإنسان. ووجود التزام ثابت وطويل الأجل أمر ضروري لتمكين المرأة والرجل من أن يعملا معاً لصالحهما وصالح أطفالهما والمجتمع من أجل مواجهة تحديات القرن الحادي والعشرين.
  2- ويؤكد منهاج العمل مجدداً على المبدأ الأساسي، الوارد في إعلان وبرنامج عمل فيينا[3] اللذين اعتمدهما المؤتمر العالمي لحقوق الإنسان، وهو أن حقوق الإنسان للمرأة والطفلة هي حقوق غير قابلة للتصرف كما أنها جزء متمم لحقوق الإنسان العامة لا ينفصل عنها. ويسعى المنهاج، بوصفه برنامج عمل، إلى تعزيز وحماية التمتع الكامل لجميع حقوق الإنسان والحريات الأساسية لجميع النساء طيلة دورة الحياة.
  3- ويؤكد منهاج العمل أن النساء لهم شواغل مشتركة لا يمكن معالجتها إلا بالعمل معاً وبالمشاركة مع الرجال من أجل بلوغ الهدف المشترك المتمثل في تحقيق المساواة بين الجنسين[4] في جميع أنحاء العالم. وهو يحترم ويقدر التنوع التام لحالات النساء وظروفهن ويدرك أن بعض النساء يواجهن عقبات معينة تحول دون تمكينهن.
  4- ويتطلب منهاج العمل اتخاذ إجراءات فورية ومتضافرة من جانب الجميع من أجل إيجاد عالم يسدوه السلم والمساواة والعدل والإنسانية ويستند إلى حقوق الإنسان والحريات الأساسية، بما في ذلك مبدأ المساواة بين جميع البشر من جميع الأعمار ومن جميع مشارب الحياة، ولهذه الغاية، الاعتراف بأن النمو الاقتصادي ذي القاعدة العريضة والمستمر في سياق التنمية المستدامة ضروري لاستمرار التنمية الاجتماعية والعدالة الاجتماعية.
  5- ونجاح منهاج العمل سوف يتطلب التزاماً قوياً من جانب الحكومات والمنظمات والمؤسسات الدولية على جميع المستويات. وسيتطلب أيضاً تعبئة للموارد على الصعيدين الوطني والدولي وكذلك موارد جديدة وإضافية للبلدان النامية من جميع آليات التمويل المتاحة، بما في ذلك المصادر المتعددة الأطراف والثنائية والخاصة من أجل النهوض بالمرأة؛ وموارد مالية من أجل تعزيز قدرة المؤسسات الوطنية ودون الإقليمية والإقليمية والدولية. والتزاماً بالمساواة بين المرأة والرجل في المشاركة في جميع هيئات وعمليات صنع القرار على الأصعدة الوطنية والإقليمية والدولية؛ وإنشاء آليات على جميع المستويات تكون مسئولة أمام نساء العالم، أو تعزيز ما هم قائم من هذه الآليات.

*الفصل الثاني - الإطار العالمي*

  6- يُعقد المؤتمر العالمي الرابع المعني بالمرأة والعالم يقف في حالة تأهب على أعتاب حقبة ألفية جديدة.
  7- ومنهاج العمل يدعم اتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة[5] ويضيف إلى استراتيجيات نيروبي التطلعية للنهوض بالمرأة، فضلاً عن القرارات ذات الصلة التي اتخذها المجلس الاقتصادي والاجتماعي والجمعية العامة. وترمي صياغة المنهاج إلى تحديد مجموعة أساسية من الأعمال ذات الأولوية، التي ينبغي الاضطلاع بها خلال السنوات الخمس القادمة.
  8- ويُقر منهاج العمل بأهمية الاتفاقات التي تم التوصل إليها في مؤتمر القمة العالمي من أجل الطفل، ومؤتمر الأمم المتحدة المعني بالبيئة والتنمية، والمؤتمر العالمي لحقوق الإنسان، والمؤتمر الدولي للسكان والتنمية، ومؤتمر القمة العالمي للتنمية الاجتماعية، التي وضعت نُهجاً والتزامات محددة من أجل إعطاء دفعة للتنمية المستدامة والتعاون الدولي، وتعزيز الدور الذي تؤديه الأمم المتحدة في تحقيق ذلك الهدف. وعلى نحو مماثل، تناول المؤتمر العالمي المعني بالتنمية المستدامة للدول الجزرية الصغيرة النامية، والمؤتمر الدولي المعني بالتغذية، والمؤتمر الدولي للرعاية الصحية الأولية، والمؤتمر العالمي بشأن توفير التعليم للجميع، مختلف جوانب التنمية وحقوق الإنسان، كل من زاويته الخاصة، مع إيلاء قدر كبير من الاهتمام لدور المرأة والفتاة. وبالإضافة إلى ذلك، جرى التأكيد أيضاً على القضايا المتعلقة بتمكين المرأة ومساواتها في إطار السنة الدولية للسكان الأصليين في العالم،[6] والسنة الدولية للأسرة،[7] السنة الدولية للتسامح،[8] وإعلان جنيف بشأن المرأة الريفية،[9] والإعلان المتعلق بالقضاء على العنف ضد المرأة.[10]
  9- والهدف من منهاج العمل، الذي يتفق تماماً مع مقاصد ومبادئ ميثاق الأمم المتحدة والقانون الدولي، هو تمكين جميع النساء. فالإعمال الكامل لحقوق الإنسان والحريات الأساسية كافة لجميع النساء أمر جوهري لتمكين المرأة. وبينما يتوجب ألا تغيب عن البال أهمية الخصائص القومية والاقتصادية والإقليمية وشتى الخلفيات التاريخية والثقافية والدينية، على الدول، بغض النظر عن نظمها السياسية والاقتصادية والثقافية، أن تعزز وتحمي جميع حقوق الإنسان والحريات الأساسية،[11] وتنفيذ منهاج العمل هذا، بما في ذلك من خلال القوانين الوطنية وصياغة الاستراتيجيات والسياسات والبرامج وتحديد الأولويات الإنمائية، هو المسئولية السيادية لكل دولة، بما يتفق مع حقوق الإنسان والحريات الأساسية كافة، وينبغي أن تسهم أهمية مختلف القيم الدينية والأخلاقية والخلفيات الثقافية والمعتقدات الفلسفية للأفراد ومجتمعاتهم المحلية، والاحترام الكامل لها، في تمتع المرأة تمتعاً كاملاً بما لها من حقوق الإنسان تحقيقاً للمساواة والتنمية والسلم. 
  10- ومنذ المؤتمر العالمي لاستعراض وتقييم منجزات عقد الأمم المتحدة للمرأة: المساواة والتنمية والسلم، الذي عقد في نيروبي في عام 1985، واعتماد استراتيجيات نيروبي التطلعية للنهوض بالمرأة، شهد العالم تغيرات سياسية واقتصادية واجتماعية وثقافية كانت لها آثار إيجابية وأخرى سلبية على المرأة. وقد أقر المؤتمر العالمي لحقوق الإنسان أن حقوق الإنسان للمرأة والطفلة غير قابلة للتصرف، وهي جزء ﻻ يتجزأ من حقوق الإنسان العامة. وتشكل مشاركة المرأة مشاركة كاملة ومتساوية في الحياة السياسية، والمدنية، والاقتصادية، والاجتماعية والثقافية على الصعيد الوطني وعلى الصعيدين الإقليمي والدولي، إلى جانب القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز على أساس الجنس، أهدافا ذات أولوية بالنسبة للمجتمع الدولي. وقد أكد المؤتمر العالمي لحقوق الإنسان من جديد التزام جميع الدول التزاما جديا بالوفاء بالتزاماتها من أجل تعزيز الاحترام العالمي لجميع حقوق الإنسان والحريات الأساسية للناس كافة وفقا لميثاق الأمم المتحدة والقانون الدولي والصكوك الأخرى المتصلة بحقوق الإنسان، وكذلك تعزيز التقيد بهذه الحقوق وحمايتها. والطابع العام لهذه الحقوق والحريات أمر ﻻ يرقى إليه الشك.
  ‎11‏- وقد أدى انتهاء الحرب الباردة إلى حدوث تغيرات دولية، وتضاؤل التنافس بين القوتين العظميين. فقد تقلص خطر نشوب نزاع عالمي مسلح، بينما تحسنت العلاقات الدولية واتسعت آفاق السلم فيما بين البلدان. وبالرغم من تقلص خطر نشـوب نزاع عالمـي، ﻻ تزال حروب العدوان والنزاعات المسلحة والسيطرة الاستعمارية أو غيرها من أشكال الهيمنة والاحتلال اﻷجنبي والحروب الأهلية والإرهاب تعصف بأجزاء كثيرة من العالم. وﻻ تزال تحدث انتهاكات خطيرة لحقوق الإنسان للمرأة، وﻻ سيما إبان النزاعات المسلحة، ومنها الاغتيال، والتعذيب، والاغتصاب المنظم، والحمل القسري والإجهاض القسري وذلك بصورة خاصة في إطار سياسات "التطهير العرقي".
  ‎‏12- وصـون السلم والأمن على الصعيد العالمي، وعلى الصعيدين الإقليمي والمحلي، إلى جانب منع سياسات الاعتداء والتطهير العرقي وتسوية النزاعات المسلحة، إنما هي أمور ذات أهمية حاسمة بالنسبة لحماية حقوق الإنسان للمرأة والطفلة، فضلاً عن القضاء على جميع أشكال العنف الموجه ضدهما والحيلولة دون استخدامهما كسلاح حرب.
  ‎13‏- ولقد نشأ عن النفقات العسكرية المفرطة، بما في ذلك النفقات العسكرية العالمية وتجارة الأسلحة وتهريبها، والاستثمارات لأغراض إنتاج الأسلحة وحيازتها تقلص في حجم الموارد المتاحة للتنمية الاجتماعية. ونتيجة لعبء الدين والصعوبات الاقتصادية الأخرى، اتبعت بلدان عديدة سياسات للتكيف الهيكلي. وفضلاً عن ذلك هناك برامج للتكيف الهيكلي أسيء تصميمها وتنفيذها فرتبت آثارا ضارة على التنمية الاجتماعية. وخلال العقد الماضي ازداد عدد السكان الذين يعيشون تحت وطأة الفقر زيادة غير متكافئة في معظم البلدان النامية، ﻻ سيما البلدان المثقلة بالديون.
  ‎14‏- وفي هذا السياق، ينبغي التشديد على البُعد الاجتماعي للتنمية. فالنمو الاقتصادي المتسارع، بالرغم من كونه ضرورياً لتحقيق التنمية الاجتماعية، ﻻ يكفي وحده لتحسين نوعية حياة السكان: وفي بعض الحالات يمكن أن تنشأ ظروف تزيد من حدة التفاوت والتهميش الاجتماعيين. وبالتالي، ﻻ بد من البحث عن بدائل جديدة تكفل تمتع جميع أفراد المجتمع بفوائد النمو الاقتصادي وتقوم على إتباع نهج شامل فيما يتعلق بجميع جوانب التنمية وهي: النمو والمساواة بين النساء والرجال والعدالة الاجتماعية وصون البيئة وحمايتها، والتنمية المستدامة، والتضامن، والمشاركة، والسلم، واحترام حقوق الإنسان.
  ‎15‏- وقد حدث تحرك عالمي نحو إقامة الديمقراطية فتح الباب أمام التحول السياسي في العديد من الدول. لكن المشاركة الشعبية للمرأة في صنع القرارات الرئيسية، بوصفها شريكاً كاملاًً ونداً للرجل، وﻻ سيما في الميادين السياسية، لم تتحقق بعد. وقد زالت سياسة العنصرية المؤسسية، أي الفصل العنصري، في جنوب إفريقيا وانتقلت السلطة انتقالاً سلمياً وديمقراطياً. وفي وسط أوروبا وشرقيها كان الانتقال إلى الديمقراطية البرلمانية سريعاً وأدى إلى بروز تجارب متنوعة حسب الظروف الخاصة لكل بلد. وفي حين كانت عملية الانتقال سلمية في معظمها، فقد أعاقها في بعض البلدان النزاع المسلح الذي ترتبت عليه انتهاكات خطيرة لحقوق الإنسان.
  ‎16‏- وفي بعض المناطق، تسبب انتشار الانكماش الاقتصادي، إلى جانب عدم الاستقرار السياسي، في إعاقة أهداف التنمية في كثير من البلدان، مما أدى إلى انتشار الفقر المدقع. وتمثل النساء الأغلبية الساحقة من السكان الذين يعيشون تحت وطأة الفقر المدقع، وعددهم يزيد عن البليون. كما أدت عملية التغيير والتكيف السريعة في جميع القطاعات إلى زيادة البطالة والعمالة غير الكافية، بما لها من أثر على المرأة على وجه الخصوص. وفي حالات كثيرة، لم تصمم برامج التكيف الهيكلي بشكل يحد من آثارها السلبية على الفئات الضعيفة والمحرومة أو على المرأة، كما أنها لم تصمم لتكفل آثاراً إيجابية على تلك الفئات عن طريق الحيلولة دون تهميشها في اﻷنشطة الاقتصادية والاجتماعية. وقد أكدت الوثيقة الختامية لجولة أوروغواي للمفاوضات التجارية المتعددة الأطراف[12] على ترابط الاقتصادات الوطنية المتزايد، إلى جانب أهمية تحرير التجارة والنفاذ إلى أسواق نشطة مفتوحة. وحدث أيضا إنفاق عسكري ضخم في بعض المناطق. وسجلت المساعدة الإنمائية الرسمية في جملتها انخفاضاً في الفترة اﻷخيرة، بالرغم من الزيادات في تلك المساعدة التي قدمتها بعض البلدان.
  ‎17‏- والفقر المدقع، وتأنيث الفقر، والبطالة، وتزايد هشاشة البيئة، واستمرار العنف ضد المرأة، والاستبعاد الواسع النطاق لنصف البشرية من مؤسسات السلطة والحكم، إنما هي أمور تؤكد الحاجة إلى مواصلة السعي إلى تحقيق التنمية والسلم والأمن، وإلى إيجاد طرائق لضمان أن يكون الناس محور التنمية المستدامة. ومشاركة نصف البشرية الأنثوي واضطلاعه بدور قيادي أمر ضروري لنجاح ذلك المسعـى. وبالتالي فإن العالم لن يتمكن من مواجهة تحديات القرن الحادي والعشرين إﻻ من خلال عهد جديد من التعاون الدولي بين الحكومات والشعوب مبني على روح الشراكة وبيئة دولية اقتصادية واجتماعية منصفة وتحول جذري في العلاقة بين المرأة والرجل لتصبح شراكة كاملة وعلى قدم المساواة.
  ‏‎18‏- وقد كان للتطورات الاقتصادية الدولية اﻷخيرة في كثير من الحالات أثر غير متكافئ على النساء والأطفال، الذين تعيش أغلبيتهم في بلدان نامية. ففي الدول التي ترزح تحت عبء دين خارجي ثقيل، أدت برامج وتدابير التكيف الهيكلي، بالرغم من كونها مفيدة في اﻷجل الطويل، إلى تقليص النفقات الاجتماعية، وكانت لها بالتالي آثار سيئة على المرأة، وﻻ سيما في أفريقيا وأقل البلدان نمواً. وهذا اﻷمر يزداد حدة عندما تتحول مسؤوليات توفير الخدمات الاجتماعية الأساسية من الحكومات إلى المرأة.
  ‎19- وقد نجمت عن الانكماش الاقتصادي الذي ألم بكثير من البلدان المتقدمة النمو والبلدان النامية، وعمليات إعادة الهيكلة الجارية في البلدان التي تجتاز اقتصاداتها مرحلة انتقالية، آثار سلبية غير متناسبة على المرأة. وغالباً ما تجد المرأة أنه ليس أمامها من سبيل إﻻ قبول عمل يفتقر إلى اﻷمن الوظيفي الطويل اﻷجل أو تحيط به ظروف تنطوي على مخاطر، أو دخولها في نشاط إنتاجي منزلي يفتقر إلى الحماية، أو بقاؤها عاطلة عن العمل. وتدخل نساء كثيرات سوق العمل حيث يلتحقن بوظائف يدفع لقاءها أجر أقل من أعبائها الحقيقية أو يبخس قدرها وذلك سعياً منهن إلى تحسين دخل أسرهن المعيشية؛ بينما يقرر بعضهن الهجرة سعياً وراء هذا الهدف. ونظراً إلى أن عمل المرأة ﻻ يقابله خفض في المسؤوليات الأخرى المنوطة بها، فإن محصلته تكون زيادة جملة العبء الواقع على عاتقها.
  ‎20‏- وعند وضع سياسات وبرامج الاقتصاد الكلي والاقتصاد الجزئي، بما فيها سياسات وبرامج التكيف الهيكلي، ﻻ يراعى دائما ما يترتب عليها من آثار على المرأة والطفلة، وبخاصة المرأة والطفلة اللتان تعيشان في فقر. ولقد زادت معدﻻت الفقر من حيث أرقامها المطلقة والنسبية، وزاد عدد النساء اللائي يعشن في حالة فقر في معظم المناطق. وثمة نساء فقيرات كثيرات يعشن في الحضر، إﻻ أن محنة المرأة الفقيرة القاطنة في الريف وفي المناطق النائية تستحق اهتماماً خاصاً، أخذاً بعين الاعتبار الركود الحاصل في عملية التنمية في هذه المناطق. وفي البلدان النامية، بما فيها البلدان التي تنبئ مؤشراتها الوطنية عن حدوث تحسن، ما فتئت أغلبية الريفيات يعشن في ظروف التخلف الاقتصادي والتهميش الاجتماعي.
  ‎21‏- والمرأة شريك رئيسي في الاقتصاد وفي مكافحة الفقر سواء بعملها المأجور أو غير المأجور الذي تضطلع به في البيت وفي المجتمع المحلي وفي مكان العمل. وقد استطاع عدد متزايد من النساء تحقيق استقلاله الاقتصادي عن طريق العمل المدر لعائد.
  ‎22‏- كما أن ربع اﻷسر المعيشية في أنحاء العالم ترأسه نساء، ويعتمد كثير من اﻷسر المعيشية على الدخل الذي تتكسبه المرأة حتى مع وجود الرجل. وتلك اﻷسر المعيشية التي تتحمل مسؤوليتها النساء هي في اﻷغلب اﻷعم من أشد اﻷسر فقراً بسبب التمييز في اﻷجر، وأنماط التمييز الوظيفي في سوق العمل، وغير ذلك من الحواجز القائمة على أساس التمييز بين الجنسين. وثمة أيضاً عناصر أخرى تسهم في زيادة عدد اﻷسر المعيشية التي تتحمل مسؤوليتها النساء ومنها التفكك الأسري، وتحركات السكان بين المناطق الريفية والحضرية داخل البلدان، والهجرة الدولية، والحروب، وعمليات التشريد الداخلي.
  ‏‎23- وإقراراً بأن إحلال السلم والأمن وصيانتهما شرطان أساسيان لتحقيق التقدم الاقتصادي والاجتماعي، تتجه النساء بشكل متزايد إلى إثبات أنفسهن باعتبارهن صاحبات دور رئيسي، بصفات مختلفة، في حركة الإنسانية الساعية إلى تحقيق السلم. وتعتبر مشاركتهن الكاملة في عمليات صنع القرار واتقاء النزاعات وحلها، وسواها من مبادرات السلم كافة، شرطاً ﻻ غنى عنه لتحقيق السلم الدائم.
  ‎24‏- وللدين والقيم الروحية والعقيدة دور رئيسي في حياة الملايين من النساء والرجال وفي طريقة عيشهم وفي طموحاتهم في المستقبل. والحق في حرية الفكر والعقيدة والدين حق غير قابل للتصرف ويجب أن يتمتع به الجميع. ويشمل هذا الحق حرية الفرد في أن يكون له دين وحريته في اعتناق الدين أو المعتقد الذي يختاره بمفرده أو بالاشتراك مع آخرين، وبصفة علنية أو في السر، وإظهار دينه أو معتقده بالتعبّد وإقامة الشعائر والممارسة والتلقين. ولتحقيق المساواة والتنمية والسلم فإنه من الضروري احترام هذه الحقوق والحريات احتراماً كاملاً. ويمكن أن يساهم الدين والعقيدة والمعتقد في الوفاء بالاحتياجات المعنوية والأخلاقية والروحية للمرأة والرجل وتحقيق كامل إمكانياتهما في المجتمع. بيد أن من المسلّم به أن أي شكل من أشكال التطرف يمكن أن يؤثر سلباً على المرأة ويمكن أن يؤدي إلى العنف والتمييز.
  ‎25‏- وﻻ بد أن يعمل المؤتمر العالمي الرابع المعني بالمرأة على زيادة سرعة العملية التي بدأت رسميا في سنة ‎1975‏، التي أعلنتها الجمعية العامة للأمم المتحدة سنة دولية للمرأة. ولقد كانت هذه السنة نقطة تحول من حيث أنها وضعت قضايا المرأة على جدول الأعمال. ثم جاء عقد الأمم المتحدة للمرأة (‎1976-‏‎‏‎1985‏) في هيئة جهد عالمي النطاق يرمي إلى دراسة مركز المرأة وحقوقها وإشراكها في عملية صنع القرار على جميع المستويات. وفي عام ‎1979‏، اعتمدت الجمعية العامة اتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة، التي بدأ سريانها في عام ‎1981‏، والتي وضعت المعايير الدولية للمساواة المقصودة بين الرجل والمرأة. وفي عام ‎1985، اعتمد المؤتمر العالمي لاستعراض وتقييم منجزات عقد الأمم المتحدة للمرأة: المساواة والتنمية والسلم استراتيجيات نيروبي التطلعية للنهوض بالمرأة، على أن يتم تنفيذها بحلول عام ‎2000‏. وقد أمكن بالفعل تحقيق إنجازات مهمة في سبيل تحقيق المساواة بين المرأة والرجل. واتجه كثير من الحكومات إلى سن تشريعات تبتغي تعزيز المساواة بين المرأة والرجل، وأنشأ آليات وطنية تكفل استيعاب المنظورات المتعلقة بالمساواة بين الجنسين في شتى قطاعات المجتمع. وركزت الوكالات الدولية أيضاً قدراً أكبر من الاهتمام على مركز المرأة والأدوار التي تضطلع بها.
  ‎26‏- وكانت القوة المتنامية لقطاع المنظمات غير الحكومية، ﻻسيما منظمات المرأة والجماعات المنادية بالمساواة بين الجنسين واحدة من القوى الدافعة للتغيير. فقد لعبت المنظمات غير الحكومية دوراً بالغ الأهمية في مجال الدعوة لتنفيذ التشريعات أو إنشاء الآليات التي تكفل تقدم المرأة. وأصبحت هذه المنظمات أيضاً جهات حفازة ﻻتباع نهج جديدة للتنمية. وفي الآونة اﻷخيرة أقر عدد متزايد من الحكومات بأهمية الدور الذي تضطلع به المنظمات غير الحكومية وأهمية التعامل معها من أجل إحراز التقدم. ومع ذلك ﻻ تزال الحكومات في بعض البلدان تفرض قيوداً على المنظمات غير الحكومية بما يحد من قدرتها على العمل بحرية. وقد تسنى للمرأة، من خلال المنظمات غير الحكومية، تقديم مساهمات مهمة وممارسة تأثير قوي في المحافل الأهلية والوطنية والإقليمية والعالمية، وفي المناقشات الدولية.
  ‏‎27‏- ومنذ عام ‎1975‏، تزايدت المعارف المتصلة بمركز كل من المرأة والرجل، وما زالت تسهم في زيادة الأعمال التي تهدف إلى تحسين المساواة بينهما. وأمكن في عدة بلدان تحقيق تغيرات مهمة في العلاقة بين الرجل والمرأة، خاصة حيثما تحقق تقدم كبير في تعليم المرأة وحدثت زيادة مهمة في مشاركتها في قوة العمل المأجور. ويجري بصورة تدريجية تجاوز حدود تقسيم العمل بين الجنسين إلى أدوار إنتاجية وأدوار إنجابية، وبدأت النساء يدخلن تدريجيا في مجاﻻت العمل التي كانت حكراً في السابق على الرجال، كما بدأ الرجال يقبلون تدريجياً القيام بمسؤولية أكبر تدخل في نطاق المهام المنزلية، بما في ذلك رعاية الطفل. ومع ذلك فإن التغيرات التي طرأت على اﻷدوار التي تضطلع بها المرأة جاءت أكبر وأسرع بكثير من التغيرات التي طرأت على اﻷدوار التي يقوم بها الرجل. وفي كثير مـن البلدان، ﻻ تزال بعيدة عن القبول فكرة أن الفروق بين منجزات وأنشطة الرجال والنساء هي نتيجة ﻷدوار للجنسين مبنية على اعتبارات اجتماعية وليس على فروق بيولوجية ثابتة.
  ‎28‏- وعلاوة على ذلك، نجد أنه بعد ‎‏عشر سنوات من انعقاد مؤتمر نيروبي، ﻻ تزال المساواة بين الرجل والمرأة بعيدة عن التحقيق. فالمرأة تمثل، في المتوسط، نسبة ﻻ تزيد عن ‎10‏ في المائة من جميع المشرعين المنتخبين في كافة أنحاء العالم، كما أنها ﻻ تزال ممثلة تمثيلاًً منقوصاً في معظم الهيئات الإدارية الوطنية والدولية، عامة وخاصة. وﻻ تمثل الأمم المتحدة استثناء من ذلك. فبعد خمسين سنة على إنشائها، ﻻ تزال الأمم المتحدة تحرم نفسها من فوائد اضطلاع المرأة بمهام قيادتها وذلك بتمثيلها المنقوص على مستويات صنع القرار داخل الأمانة العامة وفي الوكالات المتخصصة.
  ‏‎29‏- وللمرأة دور حاسم في الأسرة. والأسرة هي الوحدة الأساسية في المجتمع، ولذلك ينبغي تعزيزها، ومن حقها أن تلقى الحماية والدعم الكاملين. وتوجد أشكال مختلفة للأسر في النظم الثقافية والسياسية والاجتماعية المختلفة. ويجب احترام حقوق أفراد الأسرة وقدراتهم ومسؤولياتهم. وتساهم المرأة مساهمة كبيرة في تحقيق الرفاه للأسرة وفي تنمية المجتمع غير أن هذه المساهمـة ﻻ تزال غير معترف بها وﻻ تؤخذ في الاعتبار أهميتها الكاملة. وينبغي الاعتراف بالأهمية الاجتماعية للولادة وللأمومة ولدور الوالدين في الأسرة وفي تنشئة الأطفال. وتستلزم تنشئة الأطفال المشاركة في تحمّل الوالدين للمسؤولية وكذلك المرأة والرجل والمجتمع ككل. ويجب أﻻ تشكل الولادة والأمومة والأبوة ودور المرأة في اﻹنجاب أساساً للتمييز وﻻ تعوق مشاركة المرأة مشاركة كاملة في المجتمع. وينبغي كذلك الاعتراف بالدور الهام الذي غالباً ما تضطلع به المرأة في مجتمعات كثيرة في رعاية بقية أفراد أسرتها. 
  ‎30‏- وفي الوقت الذي يتجه فيه معدل نمو سكان العالم إلى الانخفاض، يتجه عدد سكان العالم إلى التزايد بالأعداد المطلقة بدرجة لم تحدث من قبل، بحيث تقترب الزيادات الراهنة في سكان العالم من ‎86‏ مليون شخص سنويا. وثمة اتجاهان ديمغرافيان آخران يتركان آثارا عميقة على معدﻻت الإعالة داخل الأسرة. ففي كثير من البلدان النامية يبلغ عدد السكان ممن تقل أعمارهم عن ‎15‏ عاماً نسبة تتراوح بين ‎45‏ و50 ‏ في المائة، بينما يتجه عدد كبار السن من السكان، ونسبتهم، إلى التزايد في البلدان الصناعية. ووفقاً لتقديرات الأمم المتحدة فإنه بحلول عام ‎2025‏ سيمثل عدد السكان الذين تزيد أعمارهم عن ‎60 عاما ممن يعيشون في البلدان النامية نسبة ‎72 في المائة من مجموع السكان، وسيكون أكثر من نصفهم من النساء. والمرأة هي الطرف الرئيسي الذي يقع على كاهله بشكل غير متناسب رعاية الأطفال والمرضى وكبار السن بسبب عدم المساواة والتوزيع غير المتوازن للعمل المأجور وغير المأجور بين المرأة والرجل.
  ‏‎31‏- ويواجه كثير من النساء عوائق خاصة تنجم عن وجود عوامل معاكسة مختلفة بالإضافة إلى العوائق المتصلة بمسألة الجنسين. وفي أغلب اﻷحيان تؤدي هذه العوامل المعاكسة إلى عزل هؤلاء النساء أو تهميشهن فينكر ما لهن من حقوق الإنسان، ويفتقرن إلى الحصول على التعليم والتدريب المهني والعمل والإسكان وتحقيق الاكتفاء الاقتصادي الذاتي، أو يحرمن من ذلك، ويستبعدن من عمليات صنع القرار. وتحرم هؤلاء النساء من فرصة مشاركتهن في مجتمعاتهن كجزء من تياره الرئيسي.
  ‎32‏- كذلك، شهد العقد الماضي اعترافاً متزايداً بالمصالح والشواغل المميزة للمرأة المنتمية إلى السكان الأصليين، التي تؤدي هويتها وتقاليدها الثقافية وأشكال التنظيم الاجتماعي الخاصة بها إلى تعزيز دورها في المجتمعات المحلية التي تعيش بين ظهرانيها. وتواجه هذه المرأة في معظم اﻷحيان عوائق ترجع إلى كونها امرأة من ناحية، ومنتمية إلى مجتمعات السكان الأصليين من ناحية أخرى.
  ‏‎33- وفي السنوات العشرين الماضية، شهد العالم ثورة في ميدان الاتصالات. ومع التطورات الحاصلة في تكنولوجيا الحاسوب والسواتل (اﻷقمار الصناعية) واستخدام الكابل في الإرسال التلفزيوني، تتزايد الإمكانيات العالمية للحصول على المعلومات ويتسع نطاقها، بما يهيئ فرصاً جديدة لمشاركة المرأة في ميداني الاتصالات ووسائط الإعلام في مجال نشر المعلومات المتعلقة بالمرأة. بيد أن شبكات الاتصالات العالمية استخدمت في نشر اﻷفكار النمطية والصور المهينة للمرأة لأغراض تجارية واستهلاكية ضيقة. وإلى أن تتاح للمرأة إمكانية المشاركة على قدم المساواة في المستويات التقنية والمتعلقة بصنع القرار في مجالي الاتصال ووسائط اﻻعلام، بما في ذلك الفنون، سيستمر تقديمها بصورة مسيئة وسيظل هناك دائماً نقص في فهم حقيقة الحياة التي تعيشها المرأة. ولوسائط اﻹعلام إمكانات كبيرة لتعزيز النهوض بالمرأة والمساواة بين المرأة والرجل عن طريق تصوير المرأة والرجل بطريقة غير نمطية ومتنوعة ومتوازنة، واحترام كرامة الإنسان وقيمته.
  ‎34‏- وكثيراً ما يكون لتدهور البيئة المستمر الذي يؤثر في حياة جميع البشر وقع مباشر بدرجة أكبر على المرأة. فصحة المرأة ومعيشتها يهددهما التلوث والنفايات السمية وانحسار الغابات الواسع النطاق والتصحر والجفاف ونضوب التربة والموارد الساحلية والبحرية، مع حدوث ارتفاع متزايد في المشاكل الصحية المتصلة بالبيئة، التي تصل إلى حد الموت، التي يبلغ عن حدوثها بين النساء والبنات. وأكثر هؤلاء تأثراً هن النساء الريفيات من السكان المحليين، اللائي تتوقف حياتهن ومعيشتهن اليومية على النظم الإيكولوجية المستدامة، مباشرة.
  ‏‎35- وثمة علاقة متبادلة بشكل وثيق بين الفقر وتردي البيئة. وبينما يتسبب الفقر في أنواع معينة من اﻹجهاد البيئي فإن السبب الرئيسي في استمرار تدهور البيئة في العالم هو أنماط الإنتاج والاستهلاك غير المستدامة، وﻻ سيما في البلدان الصناعية، وهي مسألة تثير قلقاً كبيراً، وتزيد من حدة الفقر واختلال التوازن.
  ‏‎36‏- وقد أدت الاتجاهات في العالم إلى إحداث تغييرات عميقة في استراتيجيات وهيكل بقاء الأسرة. وازدادت الهجرة من الريف إلى المدينة زيادة كبيرة في جميع المناطق. ويتوقع أن عدد سكان الحضر في العالم سيصل إلى ‎47‏ في المائة من مجموع السكان بحلول عام ‎2000. كما قدر أن عدد المهاجرين واللاجئين والمشردين يبلغ ‎125 مليون نسمة، يعيش نصفهم في البلدان النامية. ولهذه التحركات السكانية الكبيرة عواقب عميقة بالنسبة لهيكل الأسرة ورفاهها، كما أن لها عواقب متفاوتة بالنسبة للنساء وللرجال، بما في ذلك استغلال النساء جنسياً في كثير من الحالات.
  ‎37‏- واستنادا إلى تقديرات منظمة الصحة العالمية، بلغ العدد التراكمي لحالات متلازمة نقص المناعة المكتسب (الإيدز) 4,5 مليون حالة حتى مطلع عام ‎1995‏. كما قُدر عدد الرجال والنساء والأطفال الذين أصيبوا بفيروس نقص المناعة البشرية منذ أن شخص ﻷول مرة ‎19,5 مليون نسمة، وقد حسب بالإسقاط أن ‎20 مليوناً آخرين سيصابون بالعدوى حتى نهاية هذا العقد. واحتمال تعرض المرأة للإصابة، بين الحالات الجديدة، هو ضعف احتمال تعرض الرجل لها. ففي المرحلة اﻷولى من وباء الإيدز، لم تصب النساء بهذا المرض بأعداد كبيرة؛ بيد أنه أصبح يوجد اﻵن ‎8‏ ملايين امرأة مصابة. والنساء الشابات والمراهقات هن أكثر تعرضاً بوجه خاص. ويقدر أن عدد النساء اللواتي سيصبن بهذا المرض حتى عام ‎2000 سيبلغ 13 مليون امرأة، كما سيبلغ عدد المتوفيات نتيجة لحالات متصلة بمرض الإيدز ‎4‏ ملايين امرأة. وبالإضافة إلى هذا، يقدر أن حوالي ‎250 مليون حالة جديدة من حالات الإصابة بالأمراض التي تنتقل عن طريق الاتصال الجنسي تحدث كل سنة. ومعدل انتقال تلك اﻷمراض، ومن بينها فيروس نقص المناعة البشرية/الإيدز، هو في ازدياد بين النساء والفتيات بنسبة تدعو إلى القلق، وبخاصة في البلدان النامية.
  ‎38‏- ومنذ عام ‎1975‏، تولدت معرفة ومعلومات هامة عن مركز المرأة والظروف التي تعيش فيها. فخلال دورتها الحياتية بكاملها، تحد من وجود المرأة اليومي ومطامحها الطويلة اﻷجل مواقف تمييزية وهياكل اقتصادية واجتماعية ظالمة ونقص في الموارد في معظم البلدان، مما يحول دون مشاركتها الكاملة وعلى قدم المساواة. وفي عدد من البلدان، توحي ممارسة انتقاء جنس الوليد قبل ولادته، وارتفاع معدل الوفيات بين الفتيات الصغيرات السن للغاية، وانخفاض معدﻻت القيد في المدارس بالنسبة للبنات بالمقارنة بالبنين، بأن "تفضيل الابن" يحد من حصول الطفلة على الغذاء والتعليم والرعاية الصحية، بل وعلى الحياة ذاتها. ويبدأ التمييز ضد المرأة منذ أولى مراحل حياتها ولذلك يجب معالجته منذ ذلك الوقت فصاعداً.
  ‏‎39‏- وطفلة اليوم هي امرأة الغد. ومهارات الطفلة وأفكارها وطاقتها حيوية لبلوغ أهداف المساواة والتنمية والسلم بالكامل. ولكي تنمي الطفلة إمكاناتها الكاملة فإنها تحتاج إلى الترعرع في بيئة تمكينية تُلبي حاجاتها الروحية والذهنية والمادية من أجل البقاء والحماية والتنمية وتصون المساواة لها في الحقوق. وإذا كان للنساء أن يصبحن شريكات على قدم المساواة مع الرجال في كل درب من دروب الحياة والتنمية فقد حان اﻵن وقت الاعتراف بما للطفلة من كرامة إنسانية ومن قيمة، وكفالة تمتعها الكامل بحقوق الإنسان والحريات الأساسية ومن بينها الحقوق المكفولة بموجب اتفاقية حقوق الطفل[13] التي يوجد إلحاح شديد للتصديق العالمي عليها. ومع هذا فثمة دليل على نطاق العالم على وجود تمييز وعنف ضد البنات يبدآن منذ أولى مراحل حياتهن ويستمران بلا كابح طيلة حياتهن. فكثيراً ما تكون فرص حصولهن على التغذية والصحة البدنية والصحة العقلية والتعليم أقل من الفرص المتاحة للبنين، والحقوق والفرص والمزايا التي يحصلن عليها في طفولتهن ومراهقتهن أقل كذلك. وكثيراً ما يتعرضن لأشكال مختلفة من الاستغلال الجنسي والاقتصادي، والانجذاب الجنسي نحو الأطفال، والبغاء الإجباري، والاتجار بأعضائهن وأنسجتهن، والعنف والممارسات الضارة ومن قبيلها وأد الإناث، واختيار جنس الوليد قبل الولادة، ومسافحة المحارم، وتشويه الأعضاء التناسلية للإناث، والزواج المبكر الإجباري، بما في ذلك زواج الأطفال.
  ‎40‏- وتقل أعمار نصف سكان العالم عن ‎25‏ سنة، ويعيش معظـم شباب العالم أكثر من ‎85 في المائة في البلدان النامية، ويجب أن يقر واضعو السياسات بالآثار المترتبة على هذه العوامل الديمغرافية. وﻻ بد من اتخاذ تدابير خاصة تكفل حصول الفتيات على المهارات المعيشية اللازمة للمشاركة النشطة والفعالة في جميع مستويات القيادة الاجتماعية والثقافية والسياسية والاقتصادية. ومن الأمور ذات الأهمية الحاسمة أن يظهر المجتمع الدولي التزاماً جديداً من أجل المستقبل - التزاما باستحثاث الجيل الجديد من الرجال والنساء على العمل جنباً إلى جنب ﻹقامة صرح مجتمع أكثر عدﻻً. ويجب على هذا الجيل الجديد من القادة أن يقبل ويروج عالماً ﻻ يتعرض فيه الأطفال للظلم والقمع والإجحاف، عالماً، ينمو فيه الطفل/الطفلة بكل حرية، حسب إمكاناته/إمكاناتها. ولذا يجب أن يكون مبدأ المساواة بين الرجل والمرأة جزءاً ﻻ يتجزأ من عملية التنشئة الاجتماعية.

----------


## سالي جمعة

*الفصل الثالث** -* *مجاﻻت الاهتمام الحاسمة*  ‎41‏- إن النهوض بالمرأة وتحقيق المساواة بينها والرجل هما مسألة متصلة بحقوق الإنسان وشرط للعدالة الاجتماعية وينبغي أﻻ ينظر إليهما بشكل منعزل على أنهما من المسائل الخاصة بالمرأة. فهي السبيل الوحيد لبناء مجتمع قابل للاستمرار وعادل ومتقدم. وتمكين المرأة وتحقيق المساواة بينها والرجل شرطان أساسيان لتحقيق اﻷمن السياسي والاجتماعي والاقتصادي والثقافي والبيئي لدى جميع الشعوب.
  ‎42- إن معظم الأهداف المحددة في استراتيجيات نيروبي التطلعية للنهوض بالمرأة لم تتحقق. فلا تزال هناك عراقيل كثيرة تحول دون تمكين المرأة بالرغم من جهود الحكومات والمنظمات غير الحكومية والنساء والرجال في كل مكان. إذ تسود أنحاء كثيرة من العالم أزمات سياسية واقتصادية وإيكولوجية واسعة النطاق، من بينها الحروب العدوانية والنزاعات المسلحة والسيطرة الاستعمارية أو غيرها من أشكال السيطرة الأجنبية أو الاحتلال اﻷجنبي والحروب الأهلية والإرهاب. وهذه الحالات بالاقتران مع التمييز المنتظم أو بحكم الواقع والانتهاكات وعدم حماية جميع حقوق الإنسان والحريات الأساسية لجميع النساء وحقوقهن المدنية والثقافية والاقتصادية والسياسية والاجتماعية، بما في ذلك الحق في التنمية، والمواقف المتحيزة الراسخة إزاء النساء والبنات، ما هي إﻻ قليل من كثير من العوائق التي تواجه منذ المؤتمر العالمي لاستعراض وتقييم منجزات عقد الأمم المتحدة للمرأة: المساواة والتنمية والسلم، في عام ‎1985‏.
  ‎43‏- وتتجلى من استعراض للتقدم المحرز منذ مؤتمر نيروبي مجاﻻت اهتمام خاصة - مجاﻻت ذات طابع ملح للغاية تبرز كأولويات للعمل. وينبغي لجميع الأطراف الفاعلة أن تركز العمل والموارد على الأهداف الإستراتيجية المتصلة بمجالات الاهتمام الحاسمة التي هي، بالضرورة، مترابطة ومرهونة ببعضها وذات أولوية عالية. ويتعين على هذه الأطراف أن تضع وتنفذ آليات للمساءلة في جميع مجاﻻت الاهتمام.
  ‎‏‎44‏- وبغية تحقيق هذا الهدف، فإن الحكومات والمجتمع الدولي والمجتمع المدني بما فيه المنظمات غير الحكومية والقطاع الخاص مدعوون إلى اتخاذ إجراءات استراتيجية في مجاﻻت الاهتمام الحاسمة التالية:
  - عبء الفقر الدائم والمتزايد الواقع على المرأة
  - عدم المساواة في فرص التعليم والتدريب ذات النوعية الجيدة على جميع المستويات وعدم كفايتها
  - أوجه عدم المساواة في الرعاية الصحية والخدمات المتصلة بها
  - العنف الموجه ضد المرأة
  - آثار النزاعات المسلحة وغيرها من أنواع النزاعات على النساء، بمن فيهن النساء اللاتي يعشن تحت وطأة الاحتلال اﻷجنبي
  - عدم المساواة في الهياكل والسياسات الاقتصادية، وفي جميع أشكال اﻷنشطة الإنتاجية، وفي الوصول إلى الموارد
  - عدم المساواة بين المرأة والرجل في اقتسام السلطة وصنع القرار على جميع المستويات
  - عدم وجود آليات كافية على جميع الصعد لتعزيز النهوض بالمرأة
  - عدم احترام ما للمرأة من حقوق الإنسان وقصور الترويج لهذه الحقوق وحمايتها
  - التصوير النمطي للمرأة وعدم المساواة في وصولها إلى جميع نظم الاتصال والمشاركة فيها، وﻻ سيما في وسائط اﻹعلام
  - عدم المساواة بين الجنسين في إدارة الموارد الطبيعية وفي حماية البيئة
  - التمييز المستمر ضد الطفلة وانتهاك حقوقها
*الفصل الرابع** -* *الأهداف والإجراءات الإستراتيجية*  ‎45‏- يجري في كل مجال من مجاﻻت الاهتمام الحيوية تشخيص المشكلة واقتراح الأهداف الإستراتيجية والإجراءات العملية التي ينبغي أن تتخذها مختلف الجهات الفاعلة بهدف تحقيق تلك الأهداف. والأهداف الإستراتيجية نابعة من مجاﻻت الاهتمام الجوهرية، والإجراءات المحددة التي ينبغي اتخاذها لتحقيقها تشمل المساواة والتنمية والسلم - التي هي أهداف استراتيجيات نيروبي التطلعية للنهوض بالمرأة وتعكس ترابطها. والأهداف والاستراتيجيات مترابطة وذات أولوية عليا ومعززة لبعضها بعضاً. ويهدف المنهاج إلى تحسين حالة جميع النساء دون استثناء، ممن يواجهن في كثير من الأحوال حواجز متماثلة، وذلك مع ضرورة إيلاء اهتمام خاص للفئات اﻷشد حرماناً.
  ‎46‏- ويسلم منهاج العمل بأن النساء يواجهن حواجز تحول دون المساواة الكاملة والنهوض وذلك بسبب عوامل مثل العرق، أو السن، أو اللغة، أو اﻷصل العرقي، أو الثقافة، أو الدين، أو الإعاقة أو ﻷنهن من السكان الأصليين، أو ﻷي أوضاع أخرى. وتواجه نساء كثيرات عوائق محددة تتعلق بوضعهن العائلي، وخاصة بوصفهن أمهات ﻻ يوجد اﻵباء معهن، أو تتعلق بوضعهن الاجتماعي الاقتصادي بما في ذلك ظروف معيشتهن في المناطق الريفية أو المعزولة وفي المناطق الفقيرة في الأرياف والمدن. وهناك أيضاً حواجز أخرى تواجهها اللاجئات والمشردات الأخريات بمن فيهن المشردات داخلياً والمهاجرات والنازحات بمن فيهن العاملات المهاجرات. وتقع كثيرات من النساء ضحايا بالذات للكوارث البيئية والأمراض الخطيرة والمعدية، وشتى أشكال العنف الموجه ضد المرأة.
*ألف - عبء الفقر الدائم والمتزايد الواقع على المرأة*  ‎47‏- يوجد اﻵن في العالم أكثر من بليون نسمة يعيشون في ظروف فقر غير مقبولة، معظمهم في البلدان النامية، والأغلبية الساحقة منهم من النساء. وللفقر أسباب شتى، من بينها أسباب هيكلية. والفقر مشكلة معقدة ومتعددة اﻷبعاد، ذات منشأ وطني ودولي على السواء. وعولمة اقتصاد العالم وزيادة الترابط بين الدول يفرضان تحديات تواجه النمو والتنمية الاقتصاديين المطردين ويتيحان فرصا لتحقيقهما، كما يشكلان مخاطر وعدم تيقن بالنسبة لمستقبل الاقتصاد العالمي. وحالة الالتباس التي تكتنف المناخ الاقتصادي العالمي اقترنت بها عملية إعادة تشكيل القطاع الاقتصادي واقترنت بها أيضا في عدد معين من البلدان مستويات مستمرة ﻻ يمكن السيطرة عليها للدين الخارجي وبرامج التكيف الهيكلي. وبالإضافة إلى ذلك، فإن كافة أشكال المنازعات وتشريد السكان والتدهور البيئي أدت إلى زيادة تقويض قدرة الحكومات على تلبية الاحتياجات الأساسية لسكانها. والتحولات التي يشهدها الاقتصاد العالمي تؤثر بشكل عميق في بارامترات التنمية الاجتماعية في جميع البلدان. ونجم عن ذلك اتجاه له شأنه يتمثل في زيادة فقر المرأة بدرجات تتفاوت من منطقة إلى أخرى. كذلك فإن التفاوتات بين الجنسين في تقاسم السلطة الاقتصادية تسهم أيضاً بقسط كبير في فقر المرأة. وأدت الهجرة وما يترتب على ذلك من تغييرات في هياكل الأسرة إلي وضع أعباء إضافية على عاتق المرأة، ﻻ سيما المرأة المسؤولة عن تلبية احتياجات عدة معالين. وتلزم إعادة النظر في سياسات الاقتصاد الكلي وإعادة صياغتها من أجل معالجة هذه الاتجاهات. فهذه السياسات تنصب بصورة خالصة تقريبا على القطاع الرسمي. كما تجنح إلى إعاقة مبادرات المرأة وﻻ تولي أي اعتبار لاختلاف اﻵثار على المرأة والرجل. لذلك فإن تطبيق التحليل الذي يراعي الفوارق بين الجنسين على طائفة عريضة من السياسات والبرامج أمر له أهمية حاسمة بالنسبة لاستراتيجيات الحد من الفقر. ومن أجل استئصال شأفة الفقر وتحقيق التنمية المستدامة ﻻ بد من إتاحة الفرصة للمرأة والرجل للاشتراك بصورة تامة وعلى قدم المساواة في وضع سياسات واستراتيجيات الاقتصاد الكلي والتنمية الاجتماعية للقضاء على الفقر. واستئصال الفقر ﻻ يمكن تحقيقه عن طريق برامج مكافحة الفقر وحدها وإنما يقتضي أيضاً المشاركة الديمقراطية وإحداث تغييرات في الهياكل الاقتصادية لضمان أن تتاح لجميع النساء إمكانية الوصول إلى الموارد والفرص والخدمات العامة. والفقر مشكلة متعددة المظاهر، تشمل الافتقار إلي الإيرادات والموارد الإنتاجية التي تكفي لضمان إقامة اﻷود بصورة مستدامة؛ والجوع وسوء التغذية؛ واعتلال الصحة؛ ومحدودية أو عدم إمكانية الحصول على التعليم والخدمات الأساسية الأخرى؛ وازدياد حالات الاعتلال والوفيات من جراء اﻷمراض؛ والتشرد وعدم كفاية المساكن؛ وحالات عدم السلامة البيئية؛ والتمييز والاستبعاد في المجال الاجتماعي. وهو مشكلة تتميز أيضا بالحرمان من المشاركة في عمليات صنع القرار وفي الحياة المدنية والاجتماعية والثقافية. وهو بهذه الصفة ظاهرة تحدث في جميع البلدان ـ في شكل فقر جماعي في العديد من البلدان النامية وجيوب للفقر وسط الثروة في البلدان المتقدمة النمو. وقد ينجم الفقر عن الركود الاقتصادي مما يفضي إلى فقدان الرزق، أو عن كارثة أو نزاع. وهنالك أيضا فقر العمال الذين يتقاضون أجوراً متدنية، والفقر المدقع الذي يتعرض له من يفقدون نظم الدعم المقدم من اﻷسر والمؤسسات الاجتماعية وشبكات السلامة.
  48- وفي العقد الماضي، تزايد عدد النساء الفقيرات بنسبة تفوق تزايد عدد الرجال الفقراء، وﻻ سيما في البلدان النامية. ومنذ عهد قريب صار تأنيث الفقر مشكلة لها خطرها في البلدان التي تمر اقتصاداتها بمرحلة انتقالية، بوصف ذلك من النتائج القصيرة اﻷجل لعمليات التحول في الميادين السياسية والاقتصادية والاجتماعية. وبالإضافة إلى العوامل الاقتصادية، هنالك عوامل تعد هي الأخرى مسؤولة عن هذه الحالة وتتمثل في تصلب اﻷدوار الاجتماعية المحددة للجنسين، ومحدودية فرص وصول المرأة إلى السلطة والتعليم والتدريب والموارد الإنتاجية فضلاً عن العوامل الناشئة الأخرى التي قد تفضي إلى عدم الأمان بالنسبة إلى اﻷسر. ومن العوامل التي أسهمت في هذه الحالة عدم جعل كافة عمليات التحليل والتخطيط في الميدان الاقتصادي تتضمن في صلبها الأساسي منظوراً يراعي نوع الجنس بصورة وافية للغرض، والتصدي للأسباب الكامنة وراء الفقر.
  ‏‎49- وتسهم المرأة في الاقتصاد وفي مكافحة الفقر عن طريق العمل بأجر وبغير أجر في المنزل والمجتمع المحلي وفي سوق العمل. لذلك فإن تمكين المرأة من أداء دورها يعد عاملاً حاسما لاستئصال شأفة الفقر.
  ‏‎50‏- وفي حين أن الفقر يؤثر على اﻷسر المعيشية ككل، نظراً لتوزيع العمل والمسؤوليات عن رفاه الأسرة المعيشية على أساس اختلاف الجنسين، تتحمل المرأة قسطاً غير متناسب من العبء، حيث تحاول إدارة دفة شؤون الأسرة المعيشية من حيث استهلاكها وحمايتها في ظل ظروف ازدياد شح الموارد. وتشتد حدة الفقر بصفة خاصة بالنسبة للمرأة التي تعيش في اﻷسر المعيشية الريفية.
  ‎51‏- وفقر النساء له صلة مباشرة بانعدام الفرص الاقتصادية والاستقلال الذاتي وانعدام إمكانية الحصول على الموارد الاقتصادية، بما في ذلك الائتمان وامتلاك اﻷراضي وإرثها، وخدمات التعليم والدعم، واشتراك المرأة بالحد اﻷدنى في عملية صنع القرار. كذلك فإن الفقر يضطر المرأة إلى الوقوع في حالات تجعلها عرضة للاستغلال الجنسي.
  ‎52‏- وفي بلاد كثيرة ﻻ تراعي نظم الرعاية الاجتماعية بشكل كاف الظروف المحددة للمرأة التي تعيش تحت وطأة الفقر، وبالتالي يوجد اتجاه إلى تقليص الخدمات المقدمة من قبل هذه النظم. وخطر وقوع المرأة فريسة للفقر أكبر منه بالقياس إلى الرجل ﻻ سيما في أوساط المسنين، حيث تقوم نظم الضمان الاجتماعي على مبدأ استمرار العمالة المجزية. ففي بعض الحالات ﻻ تفي النساء بهذا الشرط نظراً لحالات انقطاعهن عن العمل، بسبب التوزيع غير المتوازن للعمل الذي يتقاضى عنه أجر والعمل الذي ﻻ يتقاضى عنه أجر. وفضلاً عن ذلك، تواجه المسنات كذلك المزيد من العقبات فيما يتعلق بالدخول مجدداً إلى سوق العمل.
  53- وفي العديد من البلدان المتقدمة النمو، حيث يعتبر المستوى العام للتعليم والتدريب المهني للمرأة والرجل متماثلاً وحيث توجد نظم للحماية من التمييز، أدت التحولات الاقتصادية التي شهدها العقد المنصرم في بعض القطاعات إما إلى زيادة قوية في بطالة المرأة أو إلى جعل عمالتها محفوفة بمخاطر قوية. لذلك زادت نسبة النساء في أوساط الفقراء. وفي البلدان التي يوجد فيها مستوى عالياً لانخراط البنات في التعليم، تعتبر البنات اللائي يتركن النظام التعليمي في وقت أبدر، دون أن يكتسبن أي مؤهلات، من أضعف الفئات في سوق العمل.
  ‎54‏- وفي البلدان التي تمر اقتصاداتها بمرحلة انتقالية وبلدان أخرى تشهد تحوﻻت جذرية في الميادين السياسية والاقتصادية والاجتماعية، كثيراً ما أدت هذه التحولات إلى خفض دخل المرأة أو إلى حرمانها من الدخل.
  ‎55‏- وبصفة خاصة ينبغي زيادة قدرة المرأة على الإنتاج في البلدان النامية لتمكينها من الوصول إلى رأس المال والموارد والائتمان والأرض والتكنولوجيا والمعلومات والمساعدة التقنية والتدريب كي يتسنى لها زيادة دخلها وتحسين تغذيتها وتعليمها ورعايتها الصحية ومركزها داخل الأسرة المعيشية. ويعد إطلاق سراح الطاقة الإنتاجية للمرأة أمراً حيوياً للخروج من دائرة الفقر بحيث تستطيع المرأة أن تقتسم فوائد التنمية وثمرات عملها بالكامل.
  ‏‎56- وﻻ يمكن تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي المستدام والتنمية المستدامة إﻻ بتحسين المركز الاقتصادي والاجتماعي والسياسي والقانوني والثقافي للمرأة. فالتنمية الاجتماعية المنصفة التي تعترف بتمكين الفقراء، ﻻ سيما المرأة، من استخدام الموارد البيئية استخداماً قابلاً للاستدامة تمثل أساساً ضروريا للتنمية المستدامة.
  ‎57‏- إن نجاح السياسات والتدابير الرامية إلى دعم أو تعزيز العمل على تحقيق المساواة بين الجنسين وتحسين مركز المرأة ينبغي أن يتوقف على دمج منظور يراعي نوع الجنس في السياسات العامة فيما يتعلق بجميع مجاﻻت المجتمع، وعلى اتخاذ تدابير إيجابية لهذا الغرض مع توفير الدعم المؤسسي والمالي الكافي لها على جميع المستويات.
*الهدف الاستراتيجي ألف* *-**1-* *استعراض واعتماد وإدامة سياسات اقتصاد كلي واستراتيجيـات* *إنمائية تهتم باحتياجات وجهود المرأة التي تعيش تحت وطأة الفقر* الإجراءات التي يتعين اتخاذها
  ‎58‏- من جانب الحكومات:
  (أ) استعراض وتكييف سياسات الاقتصاد الكلي والسياسات الاجتماعية بحيث تشترك فيها المرأة اشتراكاً تاماً وعلى قدم المساواة بهدف تحقيق أهداف منهاج العمل؛
  (ب) تحليل السياسات والبرامج، بما في ذلك السياسات والبرامج ذات الصلة بتحقيق الاستقرار في مجال الاقتصاد الكلي، والتكيف الهيكلي، ومشاكل الدين الخارجي، والضرائب، والاستثمارات، والعمالة، والأسواق وكافة القطاعات ذات الصلة بالاقتصاد، من حيث أثرها على الفقر والإجحاف وخاصة على المرأة؛ وتقييم أثر تلك البرامج والمشاكل على رفاه الأسرة وأحوالها، وتكييفها، حسب الاقتضاء، بحيث تؤدي إلى توزيع الأصول الإنتاجية والثروة والفرص والدخل والخدمات بصورة أكثر إنصافاً؛
  (ج) انتهاج وتنفيذ سياسات اقتصاد كلي وقطاعية تكون سليمة ومستقرة ويجري وضعها ورصدها باشتراك المرأة اشتراكاً تاماً وعلى قدم المساواة وتشجع على النمو الاقتصادي المستدام العريض القاعدة وتعالج اﻷسباب الهيكلية وراء الفقر وتكون موجهة نحو استئصال شأفة الفقر والحد من حالات الإجحاف القائم على نوع الجنس في إطار تنمية مستدامة عموماً محورها الناس؛
  (د) إعادة تنظيم عملية تخصيص النفقات العامة وتوجيهها إلى تعزيز إتاحة الفرص الاقتصادية للمرأة وكفالة إتاحة وصولها إلى الموارد الإنتاجية على قدم المساواة، ولتلبية الاحتياجات الأساسية للمرأة في المجالات الاجتماعية والتعليمية والصحية، ﻻ سيما المرأة التي تعيش تحت وطأة الفقر؛
  (هـ) إقامة قطاعات زراعية وأخرى لصيد اﻷسماك، حيثما وحسبما يقتضي اﻷمر، بغية كفالة اﻷمن الغذائي على الصعيد الوطني وللأسر المعيشية وتحقيق الاكتفاء الذاتي في مجال الأغذية، وذلك، حسب الاقتضاء، بتخصيص ما يلزم من الموارد المالية والتقنية والبشرية؛
  (و) وضع سياسات وبرامج إنمائية للعمل على توزيع الأغذية بصورة منصفة داخل الأسرة المعيشية؛
  (ز) توفير شبكات السلامة المناسبة وتعزيز نظم الدعم المستندة إلى الدولة وإلى المجتمع المحلي بوصف ذلك جزءاً ﻻ يتجزأ من السياسة الاجتماعية، بهدف تمكين المرأة التي تعيش تحت وطأة الفقر من تحمل وطأة البيئات الاقتصادية السلبية وصون رزقها وأصولها وإيراداتها في أوقات الأزمات؛
  (ح) استحداث سياسات اقتصادية يكون لها أثر إيجابي على عمالة المرأة العاملة ودخلها في القطاعين الرسمي وغير الرسمي معاً واعتماد تدابير محددة للتصدي لبطالتها، ﻻ سيما البطالة طويلة اﻷمد؛
  (ط) القيام، حيثما يقتضي اﻷمر، بصياغة وتنفيذ سياسات محددة في المجالات الاقتصادية والاجتماعية والزراعية والسياسات ذات الصلة من أجل دعم اﻷسر المعيشية التي ترأسها إناث؛
  (ي) وضع وتنفيذ برامج لمكافحة الفقر، بما في ذلك خطط للعمالة، من شأنها أن تؤدي إلى تحسين إمكانية الحصول على الأغذية بالنسبة للمرأة التي تعيش تحت وطأة الفقر، بما في ذلك عن طريق الآليات المناسبة لتحديد اﻷسعار والتوزيع؛
  (ك) ضمان اﻹعمال الكامل لحقوق الإنسان لجميع المهاجرات، بمن فيهن العاملات المهاجرات، وحمايتهن من العنف والاستغلال، والأخذ بتدابير من أجل تمكين المهاجرات المسجلات، بمن فيهن العاملات المهاجرات، وتيسير العمالة المنتجة للمهاجرات المسجلات من خلال زيادة الاعتراف بمهاراتهن، وما يكتسبنه من تعليم أجنبي ومؤهلات، وتيسير إدماجهن إدماجاً كاملاً في قوة العمل؛
  (ل) اعتماد التدابير اللازمة لإدماج وإعادة إدماج المرأة التي تعيش تحت وطأة الفقر والمهمشة اجتماعياً في قوى العمالة المنتجة والتيار الرئيسي للاقتصاد وإتاحة حصول المشردات داخلياً على الفرص الاقتصادية حصولاً كاملاً والاعتراف بمؤهلات ومهارات المهاجرات واللاجئات؛
  (م) تمكين المرأة من الحصول على مسكن ميسور التكلفة وإتاحة إمكانية حصولها على اﻷرض، عن طريق جملة أمور من بينها تذليل كافة العقبات التي تحول دون ذلك، مع وضع تشديد خاص على تلبية احتياجات المرأة، ﻻ سيما المرأة التي تعيش تحت وطأة الفقر والمرأة التي ترأس أسرة معيشية؛
  (ن) صياغة وتنفيذ برامج تؤدي إلى تعزيز إمكانيات حصول العاملات في مجالي الإنتاج الزراعي وصيد اﻷسماك (بمن فيهن المزارعات والمنتجات الكفافيات، ﻻ سيما في المناطق الريفية) على الخدمات المالية والتقنية وخدمات اﻹرشاد والتسويق؛ وإتاحة إمكانية الحصول على اﻷرض والتحكم فيها، وعلى الهياكل الأساسية والتكنولوجيا الملائمة بغية زيادة دخل المرأة وتعزيز اﻷمن الغذائي للأسر المعيشية، ﻻ سيما في المناطق الريفية، والقيام حيثما يقتضى اﻷمر بالتشجيع على إقامة التعاونيات المملوكة للمنتجين والقائمة على السوق؛
  (س) إقامة نظم للضمان الاجتماعي حيثما ﻻ توجد، أو استعراضها بهدف تحقيق المساواة بين فرادى النساء والرجال، في كل مرحلة من مراحل الحياة؛
  (ع) ضمان إتاحة إمكانية الحصول على الخدمات القانونية المجانية أو زهيدة التكاليف، بما في ذلك محو الأمية القانونية ﻻسيما بهدف الوصول إلى المرأة التي تعيش تحت وطأة الفقر؛
  (ف) اتخاذ تدابير خاصة لتشجيع وتعزيز سياسات وبرامج لصالح المرأة من السكان الأصليين، مع مشاركتها الكاملة واحترام تنوع ثقافتها، كي يتسنى بذلك أن تتاح لها فرص وإمكانيات الاختيار في عمليات التنمية بغية استئصال شأفة الفقر الذي يؤثر عليها.
  ‎59‏- من جانب المؤسسات المالية والإنمائية المتعددة الأطراف، بما في ذلك البنك الدولي وصندوق النقد الدولي والمؤسسات الإنمائية الإقليمية وعن طريق التعاون اﻹنمائي المتعدد الأطراف:
  (أ) السعي وفقاً للالتزامات التي جرى التعهد بها في مؤتمر القمة العالمي للتنمية الاجتماعية، إلى تعبئة موارد مالية جديدة وإضافية تكون كافية ويمكن التنبؤ بها وتعبأ على نحو يتيح القدر الأقصى من توافر هذه الموارد ويستخدم جميع مصادر وآليات التمويل المتاحة بهدف اﻹسهام في تحقيق هدف استئصال شأفة الفقر والوصول إلى المرأة التي تعيش تحت وطأة الفقر؛
  (ب) تعزيز القدرة على التحليل بغية تقوية المنظورات التي تراعي الفروق بين الجنسين وإدماجها في تصميم وتنفيذ برامج الإقراض، بما في ذلك برامج التكيف الهيكلي والانتعاش الاقتصادي، بصورة أكثر اتساماً بالمنهجية؛
  (ج) إيجاد حلول فعالة موجهة نحو التنمية ودائمة لمشاكل الدين الخارجي للمساعدة في تمويل البرامج والمشاريع التي تستهدف التنمية، ومن بينها النهوض بالمرأة، عن طريق أمور منها التنفيذ الفوري لشروط الإعفاء من الدين المتفق عليها في نادي باريس في كانون اﻷول/ديسمبر ‎1994‏ والتي تشمل تقليل الدين، بما في ذلك إلغاء الدين أو تطبيق تدابير تخفيف عبء الدين الأخرى ووضع أساليب لتحويل الدين تطبق على برامج ومشاريع التنمية الاجتماعية التي تتمشى مع أولويات منهاج العمل.
  (د) دعوة المؤسسات المالية الدولية إلى دراسة نهج مبتكرة لمساعدة البلدان ذات الدخل المنخفض التي تعاني من ارتفاع نسبة الدين المتعدد الأطراف بهدف تخفيف عبء ديونها؛
  (هـ) ضمان أن تكون برامج التكيف الهيكلي مصممة بحيث تؤدي إلى التقليل إلى أدنى حد من آثارها السلبية على الفئات والجماعات المستضعفة والمتضررة، وضمان أن تكون لها آثار إيجابية على هذه الفئات والجماعات وذلك بمنع تهميشها في اﻷنشطة الاقتصادية والاجتماعية واستنباط التدابير اللازمة لتمكينها من الوصول إلى الموارد الاقتصادية والأنشطة الاقتصادية والاجتماعية والتحكم فيها؛ واتخاذ تدابير للحد من حالات الإجحاف والتفاوت الاقتصادي؛
  (و) استعراض ما لبرامج التكيف الهيكلي من آثار على التنمية الاجتماعية بواسطة تقييمات اﻷثر الاجتماعي والوسائل الأخرى ذات الصلة التي تراعي الفروق بين الجنسين من أجل وضع سياسات ترمي إلى الحد من اﻵثار السلبية لتلك البرامج وإلى تحسين آثارها الإيجابية، مما يكفل عدم تحمل المرأة قسطاً غير متناسب من عبء تكاليف التحول؛ واستكمال الإقراض لأغراض التكيف بزيادة الإقراض الموجه لأغراض التنمية الاجتماعية؛
  (ز) تهيئة بيئة مواتية لتمكين المرأة من إقامة صرح حياتها بصورة قابلة للاستدامة والمحافظة على ذلك؛
  ‎60- من جانب المنظمات الوطنية والدولية غير الحكومية والجماعات النسائية:
  (أ) تعبئة جميع الأطراف المشاركة في العملية الإنمائية، بما فيها المؤسسات الأكاديمية، والمنظمات غير الحكومية، والمجموعات والجماعات الأهلية والنسائية، من أجل تحسين برامج مكافحة الفقر الموجهة إلى جماعات النساء اﻷشد فقراً والأكثر حرماناً، مثل الريفيات والنساء من السكان الأصليين، وربات اﻷسر المعيشية، والشابات والمسنات واللاجئات والمهاجرات والمعوقات، مع التسليم بأن التنمية الاجتماعية هي مسؤولية الحكومات في المقام اﻷول؛
  (ب) تنظيم جماعات ضغط، وإنشاء آليات للرصد على النحو الملائم، والاضطلاع بغير ذلك من اﻷنشطة ذات الصلة التي تكفل تنفيذ التوصيات المتعلقة بالقضاء على الفقر، الواردة في منهاج العمل، والتي ترمي إلى كفالة المساءلة والوضوح من جانب القطاعين الحكومي والخاص؛
  (ج) إدراج النساء اللواتي لهن احتياجات متنوعة في أنشطتها؛ والاعتراف بأن دور منظمات الشباب كشركاء فعليين في البرامج الإنمائية يتزايد باستمرار؛
  (د) الاشتراك، بالتعاون مع الحكومة والقطاعات الخاصة، في وضع إستراتيجية وطنية شاملة لتحسين الخدمات الصحية والتعليمية والاجتماعية كيما يتسنى للبنات والنساء الفقيرات من جميع اﻷعمار الإفادة بشكل كامل من هذه الخدمات؛ والسعي إلى الحصول على تمويل لكفالة إمكانية الوصول إلى الخدمات من منظور يراعي نوع الجنس وتوسيع نطاق هذه الخدمات لتبلغ المناطق الريفية والمناطق النائية التي ﻻ تغطيها المؤسسات الحكومية؛
  (هـ) الإسهام، بالتعاون مع الحكومات، وأرباب العمل، وغيرهم من الشركاء الاجتماعيين، في وضع سياسات خاصة بالتعليم والتدريب وإعادة التدريب لضمان اكتساب المرأة مجموعة واسعة من المهارات بغية مواجهة المتطلبات الجديدة؛
  (و) التعبئة من أجل حماية حق المرأة في الوصول بصورة كاملة وعلى قدم المساواة إلى الموارد الاقتصادية، بما في ذلك الحق في الميراث وتملّك اﻷرض والممتلكات الأخرى، والائتمانات، والموارد الطبيعية، والتكنولوجيات الملائمة.

----------


## سالي جمعة

*الهدف الاستراتيجي ألف* *-**2-* *تنقيح القوانين والممارسـات الإدارية بغية ضمـان الحقوق* *المتساويـة للمرأة وسبل وصولها إلى المـوارد الاقتصادية* الإجراءات التي يتعين اتخاذها
  ‎61- من جانب الحكومات:
  (أ) ضمان الحصول مجاناً أو بتكلفة منخفضة على الخدمات القانونية، بما في ذلك محو الأمية القانونية، المصمم خصيصا ليشمل النساء اللواتي يعشن تحت وطأة الفقر؛
  (ب) الاضطلاع بإصلاحات تشريعية وإدارية بغية تمكين المرأة من الحصول الكامل على الموارد الاقتصادية، بما في ذلك الحق في الميراث وفي تملك اﻷرض وغيرها من الممتلكات والحصول على الائتمان والموارد الطبيعية والتكنولوجيات الملائمة؛
  (ج) النظر في التصديق على اتفاقية منظمة العمل الدولية رقم ‎169‏ كجزء من جهودها الرامية إلى تعزيز وحماية حقوق السكان الأصليين.
*الهدف الاستراتيجي ألف* *-**3-* *تزويد المرأة بإمكانية الوصول إلى آليات ومؤسسات الادخار والائتمان* الإجراءات التي يتعين اتخاذها
  ‎62‏‎‏- من جانب الحكومات:
  (أ) تعزيز استفادة النساء المحرومات، بمن فيهن منظمات المشاريع، في المناطق الريفية والنائية والحضرية، من الخدمات المالية وذلك من خلال تعزيز الروابط بين المصارف الرسمية ومؤسسات التسليف الوسيطة بما في ذلك الدعم التشريعي وتدريب النساء والدعم المؤسسي للمؤسسات الوسيطة من أجل تعبئة رأس المال اللازم لتلك المؤسسات وزيادة إتاحة الائتمانات؛
  (ب) تشجيع إقامة صلات بين المؤسسات المالية والمنظمات غير الحكومية ودعم ممارسات الإقراض الابتكارية، بما فيها الممارسات التي تدمج الائتمان في الخدمات والتدريب المتعلقين بالمرأة وتوفر مرافق التدريب للمرأة الريفية.
*‎*63‏- من جانب المصارف التجارية والمؤسسات المالية المتخصصة والقطاع الخاص في فحصها لسياساتها:
  (أ) إتباع منهجيات في الائتمان والادخار تتسم بالفعالية في الوصول إلى النساء اللائي يعشن تحت وطأة الفقر وتنحو إلى الابتكار في خفض تكاليف المعاملات وإعادة تعريف المجازفة؛
  (ب) فتح منافذ خاصة لإقراض النساء، بما في ذلك إقراض الشابات، اللائي يفتقرن إلى إمكانية الوصول إلى المصادر التقليدية للضمانات؛
  (ج) تبسيط الممارسات المصرفية، مثل خفض الحد اﻷدنى للإيداع وغير ذلك من شروط فتح الحسابات المصرفية؛
  (د) كفالة مشاركة النساء المقترضات في عملية صنع القرار في المؤسسات التي توفر الائتمان والخدمات المالية، ومشاركتهن في ملكيتها حيثما يمكن ذلك.
*‎*64‏- من جانب المنظمات الدولية للتعاون اﻹنمائي المتعدد الأطراف والثنائي:
  تقديم الدعم، عن طريق توفير رؤوس اﻷموال والموارد، للمؤسسات المالية التي تخدم منظمات المشاريع والمنتِجات على نطاق صغير أو متناهي الصغر ذوات الدخل المنخفض، في القطاعين الرسمي وغير الرسمي على السواء.
*‎*65- من جانب الحكومات والمؤسسات المالية المتعددة الأطراف حسب الاقتضاء:
  دعم المؤسسات التي تستوفي معايير اﻷداء في الوصول إلى أعداد كبيرة من النساء والرجال ذوي الدخل المنخفض عن طريق الرسملة وإعادة التمويل والدعم المؤسسي اﻹنمائي في أشكال تعزز الاكتفاء الذاتي.
*‎*66‏- من جانب المنظمات الدولية:
  زيادة التمويل المخصص للبرامج والمشاريع الرامية إلى ترويج اﻷنشطة المستدامة المنتجة في مجال تنظيم المشاريع من أجل توليد الدخل بين النساء المحرومات والنساء اللاتي يعشن تحت وطأة الفقر.
*الهدف الاستراتيجي ألف* *-**4-* *وضع منهجيات قائمـة على أساس الجنسين* *وإجراءالبحوث الرامية إلى مواجهة تأنيث الفقر* الإجراءات التي يتعين اتخاذها
*‎*67‏- من جانب الحكومات والمنظمات الحكومية الدولية والمؤسسات الأكاديمية والبحثية والقطاع الخاص:
  (أ) وضع المنهجيات النظرية والعملية لإدراج المنظورات التي تراعي نوع الجنس في عملية تقرير السياسات الاقتصادية بجميع جوانبها، بما في ذلك برامج التكيف الهيكلي وتخطيطه؛
  (ب) تطبيق هذه المنهجيات في إجراء تحليلات ﻷثر جميع السياسات والبرامج، بما في ذلك برامج التكيف الهيكلي، على الجنسين، ونشر نتائج البحث.
*‎*68‏- من جانب المنظمات الإحصائية الوطنية والدولية:
  (أ) جمع بيانات مصنفة حسب نوع الجنس والعمر عن الفقر وجميع جوانب النشاط الاقتصادي ووضع مؤشرات إحصائية لتيسير تقييم اﻷداء الاقتصادي من منظور يراعي نوع الجنس؛
  (ب) استحداث سبل إحصائية مناسبة للاعتراف بعمل المرأة وبجميع مساهماتها في الاقتصاد الوطني وإبراز ذلك العمل وتلك المساهمات إبرازا كاملاً، بما في ذلك مساهمتها في القطاعين المنزلي والعمل بدون أجر ودراسة العلاقة بين عمل المرأة بدون أجر ونسبة الفقر بين النساء وتعرضهن له.
*باء - تعليم المرأة وتدريبها*  69- التعليم حق من حقوق الإنسان وهو أداة أساسية في تحقيق أهداف المساواة والتنمية والسلم. والتعليم اللاتمييزي يفيد كلا من البنات والبنين، وهو بالتالي يساهم في نهاية المطاف في علاقات أكثر مساواة بين المرأة والرجل. وينبغي أن تكون هنالك مساواة في الوصول إلـى هـذه الفرص وفـي الحصول على المؤهلات التعليمية إذا ما أردنا أن يزداد عدد النساء اللواتي يشكلن عناصر فاعلة للتغيير. ويعد إلمام المرأة بالقراءة والكتابة أداة هامة لتحسين الصحة والتغذية والتعليم داخل الأسرة، ولتمكين المرأة من المشاركة في صنع القرارات داخل المجتمع. وقد ثبت أن الاستثمار في التعليم النظامي وغير النظامي للبنات والنساء وتدريبهن، مع ما يعود به ذلك من فوائد اجتماعية واقتصادية عظيمة، هو وسيلة من أفضل الوسائل لتحقيق التنمية المستدامة والنمو الاقتصادي المستدام والقابل للاستدامة.
  70- وعلى الصعيد الإقليمي، حقق الإناث والذكور المساواة في فرص التعليم الابتدائي باستثناء بعض مناطق أفريقيا، وبخاصة جنوب الصحراء الكبرى ووسط آسيا، حيث ما زالت مرافق التعليم غير كافية. وأحرز تقدم في التعليم الثانوي حيث تحقق تكافؤ فرص الوصول بين الفتيات والفتيان في بعض البلدان. وزاد قيد الفتيات والنساء زيادة كبيرة في التعليم العالي. وتؤدي المدارس الخاصة أيضاً، في العديد من البلدان، دوراً تكميلياً هاماً في تحسين فرص التعليم على جميع المستويات. بيد أنه على الرغم من مضي ما يزيد على خمس سنوات منذ أن اعتمد المؤتمر العالمي لتوفير التعليم للجميع (جومتيان، تايلند عام 1990)، الإعلان العالمي لتوفير التعليم للجميع، وإطار العمل لتلبية احتياجات التعليم الأساسية،[14] ﻻ يزال هناك زهاء ‎100‏ مليون طفل، بينهم ما ﻻ يقـل عن ‎60 مليـون بنـت، محرومون من الدراسة الابتدائية، كما أن ما يزيد على ثلثي الأميين بين البالغين في العالم، وعددهم ‎960‏ مليوناً، هم من النساء. وما زال ارتفاع مستوى الأمية السائدة في معظم البلدان النامية، وﻻ سيما في أفريقيا جنوب الصحراء الكبرى وبعض الدول العربية، يشكل عائقاً خطيراً أمام النهوض بالمرأة وأمام التنمية.
  71- وﻻ يزال التمييز في وصول البنات إلى التعليم مستمراً في العديد من المناطق بسبب اﻷعراف، والزواج المبكر والحمل المبكر، وعدم كفاية لوازم التدريس والتعليم، وانحيازها القائم على أساس الانتماء الجنسي، والتحرش الجنسي، والافتقار إلى المرافق المدرسية الكافية التي يسهل الوصول إليها ماديا وبغير ذلك. وتتحمل البنات في سن مبكرة للغاية أعباء العمل المنزلي. كما ينتظر من البنات والشابات أن يضطلعن بمسؤوليات التعلم والمسؤوليات المنزلية في آن واحد، مما يسفر في كثير من اﻷحيان عن أداء مدرسي رديء والانقطاع عن الدراسة في مرحلة مبكرة. وينطوي ذلك على عواقب بعيدة اﻷثر بالنسبة لجميع الجوانب الحياتية للمرأة.
  72- ويكون خلق بيئة تعليمية واجتماعية يعامل فيها النساء والرجال والبنات والبنون على قدم المساواة ويشجعون على تحقيق إمكاناتهم الكاملة، مع احترام حريتهم فيما يتعلق بالفكر والضمير والدين والعقيدة، وتعزز فيها الموارد التعليمية الصور غير النمطية للنساء والرجال، فعالا في القضاء على أسباب التمييز ضد المرأة واللامساواة بين الرجل والمرأة.
  73- وينبغي تمكين المرأة من الاستفادة من اﻻكتساب المستمر للمعارف والمهارات، بالإضافة إلى المعارف والمهارات المكتسبة في سنوات الشباب. ومفهوم التعلم على مدى الحياة هذا يشمل المعارف والمهارات المكتسبة من التعليم والتدريب النظاميين، فضلاً عن التعلم المكتسب بطرق غير نظامية، بما في ذلك النشاط التطوعي، والعمل بدون أجر، والمعارف التقليدية.
  74- وﻻ تزال المناهج ومواد التدريس متحيزة إلى حد كبير على أساس الانتماء الجنسي، ونادراً ما تهتم بالاحتياجات الخاصة للبنات والنساء. ويعمل ذلك على ترسيخ أدوار الأنثى والذكر التقليدية التي تحول دون نيل المرأة فرص المشاركة الكاملة والمتساوية في المجتمع. ويؤدي افتقار المربين، على جميع المستويات، إلى الوعي بشؤون الجنسين إلى تعزيز أوجه عدم الإنصاف القائمة بين الذكور والإناث، من خلال تعزيز الميول التمييزية، كما أنه يقوّض تقدير الفتيات لذواتهن. ويترك انعدام التثقيف الصحي الجنسي والإنجابي/أثراً عميقاً على المرأة والرجل.
  75- والمناهج الدراسية العلمية متحيزة بشكل خاص على أساس الانتماء الجنسي. وﻻ تعكس الكتب المدرسية العلمية تجارب الحياة اليومية للمرأة والبنت، وﻻ تعطى العالمات التقدير الواجب. وغالباً ما تحرم الفتيات من التعليم الأساسي في مجال الرياضيات والعلوم ومن التدريب التقني اللذين يوفران معارف يمكنهن استخدامها لتحسين حياتهن اليومية وتعزيز فرصهن في العمالة. والدراسات المتقدمة في العلم والتكنولوجيا تُعِد المرأة للقيام بدور فعال في تطوير بلدها تكنولوجياً وصناعياً، مما يستلزم نهجاً منوعاً فيما يتعلق بالتدريب المهني والتقني. ولما كانت التكنولوجيا تعمل تدريجياً على تغيير العالم وتؤثر أيضاً على البلدان النامية، فمن الأساسي أﻻ تستفيد المرأة منها فحسب بل وأن تشارك أيضا في هذه العملية بدءاً بمرحلة التخطيط وانتهاء بمراحل التطبيق والرصد والتقييم.
  76- إن تمتع الفتيات والنساء بفرص الالتحاق بالتعليم على جميع مستوياته، بما في ذلك مستوى التعليم العالي، وفي جميع المجالات الأكاديمية واستمرارهن في هذا التعليم يشكل أحد عوامل تطورهن المستمر في اﻷنشطة المهنية. ومع ذلك تسهل ملاحظة أن الفتيات ما زلن متجمعات في عدد محدود من ميادين الدراسة.
  ‏77- وتعتبر وسائط اﻹعلام وسيلة قوية من وسائل التعليم. ويمكن لوسائط الإعلام، بوصفها أداة تعليمية، أن تكون وسيلة يسخرها المربون والمؤسسات الحكومية وغير الحكومية للنهوض بالمرأة وللتنمية. والتعليم المحوسب ونظم المعلومات المحوسبة تتحول بشكل متزايد إلى عنصر هام من عناصر التعلم ونشر المعرفة. وللتلفزيون بشكل خاص أكبر أثر على الشباب، وهو بصفته تلك له القدرة على أن يحدد قيم النساء والفتيات ومواقفهن وتصوراتهن سواء على نحو إيجابي أو على نحو سلبي. لذلك من الأساسي أن يدرس المربون الحس النقدي والمهارات التحليلية.
  78- وفي كثير من البلدان، تعتبر الموارد المخصصة للتعليم، وبخاصة للفتيات والنساء، غير كافية، بل وزاد تقليصها في بعض الحالات، بما في ذلك تقليصها في سياق سياسات وبرامج التكيف. ولهذه المخصصات غير الكافية من الموارد أثر سيء طويل اﻷجل على التنمية البشرية، وﻻ سيما على تنمية المرأة.
  79- ويتعين على الحكومات وسائر القطاعات، لدى معالجتها لعدم تكافؤ فرص التعليم وعدم كفايتها، أن تشجع اعتماد سياسة عامة فعالة وجلية تدمج في التيار الرئيسي السائد منظوراً يأخذ الانتماء الجنسي في الاعتبار في جميع السياسات والبرامج، بحيث يمكن، قبل اتخاذ القرارات، تحليل أثرها بالنسبة للمرأة والرجل على التوالي.
*الهدف الاستراتيجي باء* *-**1**-* *كفالة تكافؤ فرص التعليم* الإجراءات التي يتعين اتخاذها
  80- من جانب الحكومات:
  (أ) العمل على تحقيق هدف تكافؤ فرص التعليم باتخاذ تدابير للقضاء على التمييز في التعليم على جميع المستويات استناداً إلى اعتبارات الجنس، أو العرق، أو اللغة، أو العقيدة، أو اﻷصل الوطني، أو السن، أو الإعاقة، أو أي شكل آخر من أشكال التمييز، والنظر ـ حيثما كان ذلك ملائماً ـ في إقامة تدابير لمعالجة الشكاوى في هذا الصدد؛
  (ب) بحلول عام ‎2000‏، توفير التعليم الأساسي للجميع وكفالة إتمام ‎80‏ في المائة على اﻷقل من الأطفال الذين بلغوا سن الدراسة الابتدائية تعليمهم الأساسي؛ وتذليل الفارق بين الجنسين في التعليم الابتدائي والثانوي بحلول عام ‎2005‏؛ وتوفير التعليم الابتدائي للجميع في جميع البلدان قبل عام ‎2015‏؛
  (ج) القضاء على أوجه التباين في الوصول إلى جميع مجاﻻت التعليم العالي، وذلك عن طريق ضمان فرص متساوية للمرأة في التطور الوظيفي، والتدريب، والحصول على الزمالات والمنح الدراسية، وباعتماد إجراءات إيجابية عند الاقتضاء؛
  (د) إنشاء نظام تعليمي يراعي اعتبارات الجنسين لكفالة تكافؤ الفرص التعليمية والتدريبية، ومشاركة المرأة مشاركة كاملة ومتساوية في الإدارة التعليمية ووضع السياسات وصنع القرارات؛
  (هـ) القيام، بالتعاون مع الوالدين، والمنظمات غير الحكومية، بما في ذلك منظمات الشباب، والمجتمعات المحلية والقطاع الخاص، بتوفير التدريب الأكاديمي والتقني والمهارات في مجال تخطيط الحياة الوظيفية، والقيادة والمهارات الاجتماعية، والخبرة في العمل للشابات ﻹعدادهن للمشاركة مشاركة كاملة في المجتمع؛
  (و) زيادة معدﻻت قيد واستبقاء الفتيات من خلال رصد الموارد المالية المناسبة؛ وحشد دعم المجتمع المحلي والوالدين وعن طريق تنظيم الحملات ووضع برامج زمنية مرنة في المدارس وتقديم الحوافز والمنح وسواها من الوسائل الهادفة إلى التخفيف قدر الإمكان على اﻷسر من تكاليف تعليم بناتهن وتسهيل قدرة الوالدين على اختيار التعليم الذي تلتحق به الطفلة؛ وعن طريق ضمان احترام حقوق المرأة والفتاة في حرية الضمير والدين في المؤسسات التعليمية من خلال إلغاء أية قوانين أو تشريعات تمييزية تقوم على أساس الدين أو العرق أو الثقافة؛
  (ز) العمل على تهيئة إطار تعليمي يقضي على جميع الحواجز التي تحول دون تعليم الحوامل من المراهقات والأمهات الشابات، بما في ذلك، حسب الاقتضاء، توفير مرافق لرعاية الطفل تكون ميسورة التكلفة ويسهل الوصول إليها مادياً وتعليم الوالدين لتشجيع الذين يضطلعون منهم بمسؤولية رعاية أطفالهم وأقاربهم أثناء سنوات دراستهم على العودة إلى المدارس أو على مواصلة تعليمهم وإتمامه؛
  (ح) تحسين نوعية التعليم وتكافؤ الفرص بين الرجل والمرأة من حيث إمكان الالتحاق بالتعليم، لضمان استطاعة النساء من جميع اﻷعمار اكتساب المعارف، والطاقات والقدرات والمهارات والقيم الأخلاقية اللازمة للتطور والنمو والمشاركة الكاملة في ظل ظروف متساوية في عملية التنمية الاجتماعية والاقتصادية والسياسية؛
  (ط) توفير المشورة غير القائمة على التمييز والتي تراعي اعتبارات الجنسين من جانب متخصصين ووضع برامج التعليم الوظيفي لتشجيع الفتيات على مواصلة المناهج الأكاديمية والتقنية بغية توسيع فرصهن الوظيفية في المستقبل؛
  (ى) تشجيع الدول، التي لم تقم بذلك بعد، على التصديق على العهد الدولي الخاص بالحقوق الاقتصادية والاجتماعية والثقافية.[15]
*الهدف الاستراتيجي باء* *-**2**-* *القضاء على الأمية بين النساء* الإجراءات التي يتعين اتخاذها
  81- من جانب الحكومات، والهيئات الوطنية والإقليمية والدولية، والجهات المانحة الثنائية والمتعددة الأطراف والمنظمات غير الحكومية:
  (أ) تخفيض معدل الأمية بين الإناث إلى نصف المعدل الذي سجلته في عام ‎1990 على اﻷقل، مع التركيز على المرأة الريفية، والمهاجرة، واللاجئة، والمشردة في الداخل، والمعاقة؛
  (ب) توفير فرص وصول الجميع إلى التعليم الابتدائي والسعي إلى ضمان المساواة بين الجنسين في إتمام التعليم الابتدائي بحلول عام ‎2000‏؛
  (ج) إزالة الفجوة القائمة بين الجنسين في مجال الإلمام الأساسي والوظيفي بالقراءة والكتابة كما أوصى بذلك الإعلان العالمي بشأن توفير التعليم للجميع (جومتيان)؛
  (د) الحد من أوجه التفاوت بين البلدان المتقدمة النمو والبلدان النامية؛
  (هـ) حث الراشدين والأسر على التعلم لتشجيع جميع الأشخاص على الإلمام الكامل بالقراءة والكتابة؛
  (و) إقران عملية تعليم القراءة والكتابة بتنمية المهارات الحياتية والمعارف العلمية والتكنولوجية، والسعي إلى التوسع في تعريف الإلمام بالقراءة والكتابة، مع مراعاة الأهداف ومعايير التقييم الحالية.
*الهدف الاستراتيجي باء* *-**3-* *تحسين إمكانية حصـول المرأة على التدريب المهني، والعلم* *والتكنولوجيا، والتعليم المتواصل الإجراءات التي يتعين اتخاذها*  82- من جانب الحكومات، بالتعاون مع أرباب العمل والعمال والنقابات العمالية، والمنظمات الدولية وغير الحكومية ومن ضمنها المنظمات النسائية ومنظمات الشباب، والمؤسسات التعليمية:
  (أ) صوغ وتنفيذ سياسات للتعليم والتدريب وإعادة التدريب من أجل النساء، وﻻ سيما الشابات والعائدات إلى سوق العمل، من أجل إكسابهن المهارات اللازمة لتلبية الاحتياجات الموجودة في سياق اجتماعي ـ اقتصادي متغير، توخياً لتحسين فرص حصولهن على الوظائف؛
  (ب) الاعتراف للفتيات والنساء بالحق في فرص التعليم غير الرسمي ضمن النظام التعليمي؛
  (ج) تزويد النساء والفتيات بالمعلومات المتصلة بتيسر التدريب المهني وبرامج التدريب في ميدان العلم والتكنولوجيا، ضمن برامج التعليم المتواصل، وبالمنافع التي يمكن استمدادها منها؛
  (د) تصميم برامج تعليمية وتدريبية للنساء العاطلات عن العمل، بغية تزويدهن بالمعارف والمهارات الجديدة التي تعزز وتوسع فرص استخدامهن، ومن ضمن ذلك عملهن لحسابهن، وتنمية مهاراتهن في ميدان تنظيم المشاريع؛
  (هـ) تنويع التدريب المهني والتقني، وزيادة فرص حصول الفتيات والنساء على التعليم والتدريب المهني في مجاﻻت مثل العلوم، والرياضيات، والهندسة، والعلم والتكنولوجيا البيئيين، وتكنولوجيا المعلومات والتكنولوجيا الرفيعة، وكذلك التدريب اﻹداري، فضلاً عن فرص استمرارهن في هذه المجالات؛
  (و) تعزيز الدور الذي تؤديه المرأة في ميدان البحوث الغذائية والزراعية وفي برامج اﻹرشاد والتعليم؛
  (ز) التشجيع على تكييف المناهج الدراسية والمواد التعليمية، وعلى تهيئة مناخ تدريبي داعم، واتخاذ إجراءات إيجابية للنهوض بالتدريب في كامل سلسلة الخيارات المهنية التي تتيح للرجال والنساء حياة وظيفية غير تقليدية، ومن ضمن ذلك تهيئة دورات دراسية متعددة التخصصات لمدرسي العلوم والرياضيات بغية إذكاء وعيهم بأهمية العلم والتكنولوجيا لحياة المرأة؛
  (ح) وضع مناهج دراسية واستحداث مواد تعليمية وتهيئة واتخاذ تدابير إيجابية تفتح للمرأة مزيداً من فرص الدخول والمشاركة في المجالات التقنية والعلمية، وﻻ سيما المجالات التي يكون تمثيلها فيها معدوماً أو ناقصاً؛
  (ط) صوغ سياسات وبرامج تشجع المرأة على المشاركة في كل برامج التمهن؛
  (ي) إتاحة المزيد من فرص التدريب في المجالات التقنية والإدارية وفي مجال اﻹرشاد الزراعي ومجال التسويق أمام العاملات في مجاﻻت الزراعة وصيد اﻷسماك والصناعة والأعمال التجارية والفنون والحرف، توخياً لزيادة فرص توليد الدخل واشتراك النساء في اتخاذ القرارات الاقتصادية، وخصوصاً عن طريق المنظمات النسائية العاملة على مستوى القواعد الشعبية، ومن خلال مساهمتها في الإنتاج والتسويق والأعمال التجارية والعلم والتكنولوجيا؛
  (ك) ضمان الحصول على تعليم وتدريب رفيعي النوعية، على كل المستويات الملائمة، للنساء البالغات اللواتي لم يحصلّن العلم أو لم يحصلّن منه إﻻ قليلاً، والمعوقات، والمهاجرات شرعاً، واللاجئات والمشردات، بغية فتح مزيد من فرص العمل أمامهن.
*الهدف الاستراتيجي باء* *-**4-* *إيجاد تعليم وتدريب غير قائمين على التمييز* الإجراءات التي يتعين اتخاذها
  83- من جانب الحكومات والسلطات التعليمية وسواها من المؤسسات التعليمية والأكاديمية:
  (أ) وضع توصيات وصوغ مناهج دراسية وكتب مدرسية وتهيئة معينات تدريس خالية من القوالب النمطية المستندة إلى الهوية الجنسية، على جميع مستويات التعليم، ومن ضمن ذلك تدريب المعلمين، وذلك بالتشاور مع جميع الهيئات المعنية وهم الناشرون، والمدرسون، والسلطات العامة، ورابطات الوالدين؛
  (ب) إعداد برامج ومواد تدريبية للمدرسين والمربين تذكي الوعي بمركز ودور ومساهمة المرأة والرجل في الأسرة كما ورد تعريفها في الفقرة ‎29 أعلاه، والمجتمع؛ وفي هذا السياق، تشجيع المساواة والتعاون والاحترام المتبادل وتشاطر المسؤوليات بين البنات والبنين من مستوى ما قبل الدراسة فصاعداً، والعمل بوجه خاص على وضع نماذج تدريبية تعليمية تكفل للبنين الحصول على المهارات اللازمة للعناية باحتياجاتهم المنزلية الذاتية والمشاركة في تحمل المسؤولية عن أسرهم وعن رعاية المعالين؛
  (ج) وضع برامج ومواد تدريبية للمدرسين والمربين تذكي الوعي بدورهم في عملية التعليم، من أجل تزويدهم بالاستراتيجيات الفعالة للتعليم الذي يراعي الفوارق بين الجنسين؛
  (د) اتخاذ إجراءات تضمن أن تتاح للمدرسات والأستاذات نفس الفرص التي تتاح للمدرسين والأساتذة ونفس مركزهم وذلك بالنظر إلى أهمية وجود معلمات على جميع المستويات وتوخياً لجذب البنات للالتحاق بالمدارس واستمرارهن في التعلم؛
  (هـ) إدخال التدريب على حل المنازعات بالوسائل السلمية، وتشجيع هذا التدريب؛
  (و) اتخاذ تدابير إيجابية تزيد نسبة النساء اللائي يصلن إلى عملية وضع السياسات التعليمية وصنع القرارات التعليمية. وخصوصاً المعلمات على كل مستويات التعليم وفي الفروع العلمية الأكاديمية التي درجت العادة على أن تكون تحت هيمنة الذكور، ومن بين ذلك الميادين العلمية والتكنولوجية؛
  (ز) دعم وتطوير الدراسات والأبحاث المتعلقة بكل من الجنسين على جميع مستويات التعليم، وخصوصاً على مستوى الدراسات العليا في المؤسسات الأكاديمية، وتطبيق هذه الدراسات والأبحاث في صوغ المناهج الدراسية، ومن ضمنها المناهج الدراسية الجامعية، والكتب المدرسية، ومعينات التدريس، وكذلك في ميدان تدريب المعلمين؛
  (ح) تنمية التدريب على القيادة وفرص ممارسة هذه القيادة أمام جميع النساء لتشجيعهن على الاضطلاع بأدوار قيادية أثناء طلبهن العلم وبعد أن يصبحن بالغات في المجتمع المدني؛
  (ط) وضع برامج تثقيفية وإعلامية ملائمة تولي الاعتبار الواجب لتعددية اللغات، وخصوصاً بالتعاون مع وسائط اﻹعلام، لتوعية أفراد الجمهور، وﻻ سيما الوالدين، بأهمية إعطاء الأطفال تعليماً غير قائم على التمييز، وأهمية تقاسم المسؤوليات العائلية بالتساوي بين الفتيات والفتيان؛
  (ي) وضع برامج لتعليم حقوق الإنسان تشمل البعد المتعلق بنوع الجنس، وذلك على جميع مستويات التعليم، وﻻ سيما بتشجيع مؤسسات التعليم العالي على أن تدرج، خصوصاً في مناهج العلوم القانونية والاجتماعية والسياسية على المستوى الجامعي وعلى مستوى الدراسات العليا، دراسة حقوق المرأة كإنسان كما ترد في اتفاقيات الأمم المتحدة؛
  (ك) وعند الاقتضاء، إزالة الحواجز القانونية والتنظيمية والاجتماعية التي تعترض التثقيف في مجال الصحة الجنسية والإنجابية في إطار برامج التعليم الرسمي بشأن مسائل الصحة النسائية؛
  (ل) التشجيع، بدعم من أهالي البنات والبنين وبالتعاون مع موظفي التعليم والمؤسسات التعليمية، على وضع برامج تعليمية لهم وإيجاد خدمات متكاملة بغية زيادة وعيهم بمسؤولياتهم ومساعدتهم على تحمل هذه المسؤوليات، مع مراعاة أهمية التعليم والخدمات المشار إليها بالنسبة إلى نمو الشخصية واحترام الذات، وكذلك مراعاة الحاجة إلى تفادي الحمل غير المرغوب فيه وتفشي اﻷمراض التي تنتقل عن طريق الاتصال الجنسي، وﻻ سيما فيروس نقص المناعة البشرية/الإيدز، والظواهر من قبيلها العنف الجنسي والاعتداء الجنسي؛
  (م) تأمين مرافق ترويحية ورياضية يسهل الوصول إليها، ووضع وتعزيز برامج تراعي الفوارق بين الجنسين لكي تفيد منها الفتيات والنساء، من كل اﻷعمار، في جميع معاهد التدريس والمعاهد الأهلية، ودعم النهوض بالمرأة في كل مجاﻻت اﻷنشطة الرياضية والبدنية، ومن ضمنها الإشراف والتدريب والإدارة في ميدان الرياضة، وكذلك بصفتها مشاركة على كل من الصعيد الوطني والإقليمي والدولي؛
  (ن) الاعتراف بحق النساء والفتيات، المنتميات إلى السكان الأصليين، في التعليم؛ وتشجيع إتباع نهج تعليمي متعدد الثقافات يستجيب لاحتياجات وتطلعات وثقافات النساء من السكان الأصليين، بواسطة أمور من بينها بذل جهود في سبيل وضع برامج تعليمية ومناهج دراسية ملائمة وتهيئة معينات تدريس ملائمة، قدر اﻹمكان، بلغات السكان الأصليين؛ وبواسطة كفالة مشاركة النساء المنتميات إلى السكان الأصليين في هذه العمليات؛
  (س) الاعتراف بالأنشطة الفنية والروحية والثقافية للنساء من السكان الأصليين، وإيلاؤها ما تستحقه من اعتبار؛
  (ع) ضمان احترام نوع الجنس والمساواة والتنوع الثقافي والديني في المؤسسات التعليمية؛
  (ف) ترويج برامج لتعليم الريفيات والمزارعات ولتدريبهن وتزويدهن بالمعلومات الملائمة، بواسطة استخدام تكنولوجيات غير باهظة الثمن وملائمة، وكذلك عن طريق وسائط اﻹعلام، بما في ذلك، مثلاً، البرامج الإذاعية، والأنشطة، والوحدات الإعلامية المتنقلة؛
  (ص) تأمين التعليم غير الرسمي، وخصوصاً للريفيات، لتمكينهن من تحقيق الطاقات الكامنة لديهن فيما يتعلق بالصحة، والمشاريع الصغرى، والزراعة، والحقوق القانونية؛
  (ق) إزالة كل الحواجز التي تعترض إلحاق الفتيات الحوامل والأمهات الشابات بالتعليم النظامي، ودعم توفير رعاية الأطفال وسائر خدمات الدعم لهن حيثما تدعو الضرورة.
*الهدف الاستراتيجي باء* *-**5**-* *تخصيـص الموارد الكافية للإصلاحـات التعليمية ورصد تنفيذها* الإجراءات التي يتعين اتخاذها
  84- من جانب الحكومات:
  (أ) تأمين الموارد اللازمة في الميزانية للقطاع التعليمي، مع إعادة تخصيص اﻷموال داخل هذا القطاع لتأمين مزيد من اﻷموال للتعليم الأساسي، حسب الاقتضاء؛
  (ب) إنشاء آلية، على المستويات الملائمة، لرصد تنفيذ الإصلاحات والتدابير التعليمية في الوزارات ذات الصلة، ووضع برامج للمساعدة التقنية، حسب الاقتضاء، لمعالجة المسائل التي تثيرها جهود الرصد.
  85- من جانب الحكومات، وحيثما كان ذلك ملائما، المؤسسات والمنشآت ومعاهد البحث الخاصة والعامة والمنظمات غير الحكومية:
  (أ) عندما تدعو الضرورة، حشد أموال إضافية من المؤسسات والمنشآت ومعاهد البحوث العامة ومـن المنظمات غير الحكومية لتمكين الفتيات والنساء، وكذلك الفتيان والرجال ـ على قدم المساواة ـ من إكمال تعليمهم، مع التركيز بصفة خاصة على المجموعات السكانية التي تحصل على خدمات منقوصة؛
  (ب) تأمين التمويل للبرامج الخاصة، مثل تلك التي يُضطلع بها في مجاﻻت الرياضيات، والعلوم، وتكنولوجيا الحاسوب، بغية توسيع الفرص أمام جميع الفتيات والنساء.
  86- من جانب المؤسسات الإنمائية المتعددة الأطراف، ومن ضمنها البنك الدولي، والمصارف الإنمائية الإقليمية، والمانحون الثنائيون، والمؤسسات الثنائية:
  (أ) النظر في زيادة التمويل الذي يقدم لتلبية احتياجات البنات والنساء من التعليم والتدريب، باعتبار ذلك أولوية في برامج المساعدة الإنمائية؛
  (ب) النظر في العمل مع الحكومات المتلقية لضمان الحفاظ على مستويات التمويل المخصص لتعليم النساء أو زيادته في برامج التكيف الهيكلي والانتعاش الاقتصادي، بما في ذلك برامج التسليف وتحقيق الاستقرار المالي.
  87- من جانب المنظمات الدولية والمنظمات الحكومية الدولية، وﻻ سيما منظمة الأمم المتحدة للتربية والعلم والثقافة، على الصعيد العالمي:
  (أ) المساهمة في تقييم التقدم المحرز، مع الاستعانة بالمؤشرات التعليمية التي توجدها الهيئات الوطنية والإقليمية والدولية، وحث الحكومات على أن تعمل في تنفيذها للتدابير اللازمة على إزالة الفروق بين النساء والرجال وبين البنين والبنات في فرص التعليم والتدريب، وفي مستويات اﻹنجاز في جميع الميادين، وﻻ سيما البرامج الخاصة بالتعليم الابتدائي وبرامج تعليم القراءة والكتابة؛
  (ب) تزويد البلدان النامية، بناء على طلبها، بالمساعدة التقنية التي تلزمها لتعزيز قدرتها على رصد التقدم في سد الفجوة بين النساء والرجال في مجاﻻت التعليم والتدريب والبحوث، وفي مستويات اﻹنجاز في جميع الميادين، وﻻ سيما التعليم الأساسي ومحو الأمية؛
  (ج) شن حملة دولية تدعو إلى حق المرأة والبنت في التعليم؛
  (د) تخصيص نسبة مئوية كبيرة من مواردها للتعليم الأساسي للنساء والبنات.
*الهدف الاستراتيجي باء -6-* *تعزيز الحق في التعليم والتدريب على مدى العمر للبنات والنساء* الإجراءات التي يتعين اتخاذها
  88- من جانب الحكومات ومؤسسات التعليم والمجتمعات المحلية:
  (أ) ضمان تيسّر مجموعة واسعة من البرامج التعليمية والتدريبية المؤدية إلى اكتساب النساء والبنات، باستمرار، للمعارف والمهارات اللازمة للعيش في مجتمعاتهن وبلدانهن ولتقديم المساهمات من أجل هذه المجتمعات والبلدان واستمداد النفع منها؛
  (ب) مساندة خدمات رعاية الطفولة وسائر الخدمات التي تمكّن الأمهات من مواصلة الدراسة؛
  (ج) إيجاد برامج مرنة للتعليم والتدريب وإعادة التدريب من أجل التعلم على مدى العمر يكون من شأنها أن تسهّل تنقل النساء بين اﻷنشطة في جميع مراحل حياتهن.

----------


## سالي جمعة

*جيم* *-* *المرأة والصحة[16]*  ‎89- من حق المرأة التمتع بأعلى المستويات الممكنة من الصحة البدنية والعقلية. والتمتع بهذا الحق أمر ﻻزم لحياتها ورفاهها وقدرتها على المساهمة في جميع مجاﻻت الحياة العامة والخاصة. والصحة هي حالة سلامة بدنية وعقلية واجتماعية كاملة، وليست مجرد انعدام المرض أو الإعاقة. وصحة المرأة تشمل سلامتها عاطفيا واجتماعيا وبدنيا، وهي تتحدد بالسياق الاجتماعي والسياسي والاقتصادي لحياتها، وكذلك بتكوينها البيولوجي الخاص. ومع ذلك، فإن الصحة والسلامة ﻻ يتوفران لغالبية النساء. وانعدام المساواة بين الرجل والمرأة وفيما بين النساء أنفسهن هو العائق الرئيسي أمام بلوغ المرأة أعلى المستويات الممكنة من الصحة في مختلف المناطق الجغرافية والطبقات الاجتماعية والجماعات الأصلية والعرقية. وقد شددت النساء، في المحافل الوطنية والدولية، على أن المساواة، بما في ذلك المشاركة في المسؤوليات الأسرية، والتنمية والسلم هي شروط لازمة لتمتع المرأة بالقدر اﻷمثل من الصحة طوال دورة حياتها.
  ‎90‏- وتختلف وتتفاوت إمكانية حصول المرأة على الموارد الصحية الأساسية، بما في ذلك الخدمات الصحية اﻷولية، وذلك فيما يتعلق بالوقاية من أمراض الأطفال ومعالجتها، وسوء التغذية، وفقر الدم، وأمراض الإسهال، والأمراض التي تنتقل بالعدوى، والملاريا وغيرها من أمراض المناطق الحارة، والدرن الرئوي، وغير ذلك من اﻷمراض. وتختلف وتتفاوت أيضاً الفرص المتاحة لحماية صحة المرأة وتعزيزها والحفاظ عليها. وفي كثير من البلدان النامية، يُعد انعدام خدمات التوليد الطارئة مصدراً للقلق بوجه خاص. والسياسات والبرامج الصحية كثيراً ما تديم الصور النمطية الشائعة للجنسين، وﻻ تراعي الفوارق الاجتماعية الاقتصادية وغيرها من الاختلافات فيما بين النساء، وقد ﻻ تأخذ في حسبانها بالكامل افتقار المرأة إلى الاستقلال الذاتي فيما يتعلق بصحتها. وتتأثر صحة المرأة أيضاً بالانحياز القائم على نوع الجنس في النظام الصحي، وبعدم توفير خدمات طبية كافية ومناسبة للمرأة.
  ‎91‏- وفي كثير من البلدان، وﻻسيما البلدان النامية، وعلى وجه أخص في أقل البلدان نمواً، يؤدي انخفاض اﻹنفاق على الصحة العامة، وفي بعض الحالات التكيف الهيكلي، إلى تدهور نظم الصحة العامة. وبالإضافة إلى ذلك، تؤدي خصخصة نظم الرعاية الصحية، دون توفير ضمانات ملائمة لحصول الجمهور على رعاية صحية يمكن تحمل تكاليفها، إلى تقليل مدى توافر الرعاية الصحيـة بدرجة أكبـر. وهذه الحالة ﻻ تؤثر فحسب بصورة مباشرة على صحة البنات والنساء، بل إنها تلقي أيضا بمسؤوليات غير متناسبة على عاتق المرأة، التي ﻻ يُعترف غالباً بأدوارها المتعددة، بما في ذلك دورها في الأسرة وفي المجتمع المحلي؛ ومن هنا، فإنها ﻻ تتلقى الدعم الاجتماعي والنفسي والاقتصادي اللازم.
  ‏‎92‏- وﻻ بد من كفالة حق المرأة في التمتع بأعلى مستويات الصحة طوال دورة حياتها على قدم المساواة مع الرجل. وتتأثر النساء بكثير من اﻷوضاع الصحية ذاتها التي يتأثر بها الرجال، وإن كانت المرأة تمر بها بصورة مختلفة. فشيوع الفقر والتبعية الاقتصادية بين النساء، وما يصادفنه من عنف، والمواقف السلبية من النساء والبنات والتمييز العنصري وغيره من أشكال التمييز، ومحدودية ما يتمتع به كثير من النساء من سلطان على حياتهن الجنسية والإنجابية، والافتقار إلى التأثير في عملية صنع القرار، هي من الحقائق الاجتماعية التي تترك أثراً معاكساً على صحة المرأة. فافتقار النساء والبنات إلى الغذاء، وكونه يُوزع بصورة غير عادلة في الأسرة المعيشية، وعدم كفاية إمكانية وصولهن إلى المياه المأمونة ومرافق الصرف الصحي وإمدادات الوقود، وﻻ سيما في المناطق الريفية والحضرية الفقيرة، وقصور أوضاع اﻹسكان، تلقي جميعها بأعباء زائدة على كاهل النساء وأسرهن وتترك تأثيراً سلبياً على صحتهن. وسلامة الصحة أمر ﻻزم لتمتع المرأة بحياة منتجة ومرضية، كما أن حق جميع النساء في السيطرة على جميع جوانب صحتهن، وعلى اﻷخص خصوبتهن، هو أمر أساسي في تمكينهن.
  ‎93‏- والتمييز ضد البنات، الذي كثيرا ما ينشأ عن تفضيل اﻷبناء الذكور، في الحصول على التغذية وخدمات الرعاية الصحية يُعرض للخطر صحتهن وسلامتهن في الحاضر وفي المستقبل. كما أن اﻷوضاع التي تجبر الفتيات على الزواج والحمل والولادة في وقت مبكر، وتعرضهن للممارسات الضارة مثل عمليات ختان الإناث، تشكل مخاطر صحية جسيمة. وتحتاج المراهقات مع بلوغهن إلى الحصول على الخدمات الصحية والتغذوية اللازمة، وإن كن ﻻ يحصلن عليها في الغالب اﻷعم. وحصول المراهقات على المشورة والمعلومات والخدمات فيما يتعلق بالصحة الجنسية والإنجابية ﻻ يزال قاصراً أو معدوماً تماماً، وكثيرا ما ﻻ يؤخذ في الاعتبار حق الشابات في الخصوصية والسرية والاحترام والموافقة المستنيرة. والمراهقات أكثر تعرضاً، بيولوجياً واجتماعياً ونفسياً، من اﻷوﻻد المراهقين للإيذاء الجنسي والعنف والبغاء ولعواقب العلاقات الجنسية غير المحمية والسابقة لأوانها. والاتجاه إلى التجارب الجنسية المبكرة، مع انعدام المعلومات والخدمات، يزيد من خطر الحمل غير المرغوب فيه والمبكر للغاية، ومن خطر الإصابة بفيروس نقص المناعة البشرية وغيره من اﻷمراض التي تنتقل عن طريق الاتصال الجنسي، وكذلك خطر عمليات الإجهاض غير المأمون. وﻻ يزال الحمل المبكر يعوق إحداث تحسينات في الوضع التعليمي والاقتصادي والاجتماعي للمرأة في جميع أنحاء العالم. وبصورة عامة، فإن الزواج المبكر والأمومة المبكرة للشابات يمكن أن يحدا بدرجة كبيرة من فرص التعليم والعمل، ومن المرجح أن يتركا أثراً معاكساً طويل اﻷجل على حياتهن وحياة أطفالهن. وكثيراً ما ﻻ يتعلم الشبان احترام حق المرأة في تقرير المصير واقتسام المسؤولية مع المرأة في أمور الحياة الجنسية والإنجاب.
  ‎94‏- والصحة الإنجابية هي حالة سلامة كاملة بدنياً وعقلياً واجتماعياً في جميع الأمور المتعلقة بالجهاز التناسلي ووظائفه وعملياته. وليست مجرد السلامة من المرض أو الإعاقة. ولذلك تعني الصحة الإنجابية قدرة الناس على التمتع بحياة جنسية مرضية ومأمونة، وقدرتهم على اﻹنجاب، وحريتهم في تقرير اﻹنجاب وموعده وتواتره. ويفهم ضمناً من هذا الشرط اﻷخير حق الرجال والنساء في أن يكونوا على معرفة بالوسائل المأمونة والفعالة والممكنة والمقبولة التي يختارونها لتنظيم الأسرة فضلاً عن الوسائل الأخرى التي يختارونها لتنظيم الخصوبة والتي ﻻ تتعارض مع القانون، وسهولة الوصول إلى هذه الوسائل، والحق في الوصول إلى خدمات الرعاية الصحية المناسبة التي تتيح للمرأة اجتياز مراحل الحمل والولادة بصورة مأمونة وتوفير أفضل الفرص للزوجين ﻹنجاب طفل يتمتع بالصحة ووفقاً للتعريف الوارد أعلاه للصحة الإنجابية، تعرف رعاية الصحة الإنجابية بأنها مجموعة الوسائل والتقنيات والخدمات التي تسهم في الصحة الإنجابية والرفاه عن طريق منع وحل المشاكل التي تكتنف الصحة الإنجابية. وهي تشمل أيضاً الصحة الجنسية التي يتمثل هدفها في تحسين الحياة والعلاقات الشخصية، وليس مجرد تقديم المشورة والرعاية فيما يتعلق بالإنجاب والأمراض التي تنتقل عن طريق الاتصال الجنسي.
  ‎95‏- وبمراعاة التعريف السابق، تشمل الحقوق الإنجابية بعض حقوق الإنسان المعترف بها فعلاً في القوانين الوطنية والوثائق الدولية لحقوق الإنسان وغيرها من الوثائق التي تظهر توافقاً دولياً في اﻵراء. وتستند هذه الحقوق إلى الاعتراف بالحق الأساسي لجميع اﻷزواج والأفراد في أن يقرروا بحرية ومسؤولية عدد أوﻻدهم وفترة التباعد فيما بينهم وتوقيت إنجابهم، وأن تكون لديهم المعلومات والوسائل اللازمة لذلك، وبالحق في بلوغ أعلى مستوى ممكن من الصحة الجنسية والإنجابية. كما تشمل حقهم في اتخاذ القرارات المتعلقة بالإنجاب دون تمييز أو إكراه أو عنف على النحو المبين في وثائق حقوق الإنسان. ولدى ممارسة اﻷزواج والأفراد لهذا الحق، ينبغي أن يأخذوا في الاعتبار حاجات معيشتهم ومعيشة اﻷوﻻد في المستقبل ومسؤولياتهم تجاه المجتمع. وينبغي أن يكون تعزيز الممارسة المسؤولة لهذه الحقوق بالنسبة لجميع الناس هو المرتكز الأساسي للسياسات والبرامج التي تدعمها الحكومة والمجتمع في مجال الصحة الإنجابية، بما في ذلك تنظيم الأسرة. وكجزء من التزامهم، ينبغي إيلاء الاهتمام الكامل لتعزيز إيجاد علاقات بين الجنسين تتسم بالاحترام المتبادل والإنصاف، والاهتمام بوجه خاص بتلبية الحاجات التثقيفية والخدمية للمراهقين كيما يتمكنوا من معالجة الجانب الجنسي من حياتهم معالجة إيجابية ومسؤولة. والصحة الإنجابية ﻻ تصل إلى الكثيرين من سكان العالم بسبب عوامل متعددة، منها عدم كفاية مستويات المعرفة عن الجانب الجنسي في حياة البشر، وعدم ملاءمة المعلومات والخدمات المتصلة بالصحة الإنجابية أو ضعف نوعيتها؛ وشيوع السلوك الجنسي المنطوي على مخاطر كبيرة؛ والممارسات الاجتماعية التمييزية؛ والمواقف السلبية تجاه المرأة والفتاة، والقدر المحدود من سيطرة كثير من النساء والفتيات على حياتهن الجنسية والإنجابية. والمراهقون معرضون للخطر بوجه خاص بسبب افتقارهم إلى المعلومات وعدم حصولهم على الخدمات ذات الصلة في معظم البلدان. أما المسنون والمسنات فلديهم قضايا مميزة خاصة بالصحة الإنجابية والجنسية ﻻ تلقى العناية الكافية في أغلب اﻷحيان.
  ‎96‏- وتشمل حقوق الإنسان للمرأة حقها في أن تتحكم وأن تبت بحرية ومسؤولية في المسائل المتصلة بحياتها الجنسية، بما في ذلك صحتها الجنسية والإنجابية، وذلك دون إكراه أو تمييز أو عنف. وعلاقات المساواة بين الرجال والنساء في مسألتي العلاقات الجنسية والإنجاب، بما في ذلك الاحترام الكامل للسلامة المادية للفرد، تتطلب الاحترام المتبادل والقبول وتقاسم المسؤولية عن نتائج السلوك الجنسي.
  ‏‎97‏- وعلاوة على ذلك، تتعرض النساء لمخاطر صحية خاصة نتيجة لعدم كفاية الاستجابة ولنقص الخدمات اللازمة لتلبية الاحتياجات الصحية المتصلة بالحياة الجنسية والإنجاب. فالمضاعفات المتصلة بالحمل والولادة هي من أبرز أسباب الوفيات والمرض بين النساء في سن اﻹنجاب في أجزاء كثيرة من العالم النامي. وتوجد مشاكل مماثلة إلى حد ما في بعض البلدان التي تمر اقتصاداتها بمرحلة التحول. وعمليات الإجهاض غير المأمون تهدد حياة عدد كبير من النساء، مما يمثل مشكلة خطيرة من مشاكل الصحة العامة، حيث أن النساء اﻷكثر فقراً والأصغر سناً هن اللائي يتعرضن في المقام اﻷول ﻷعلى المخاطر. ومن الممكن اتقاء معظم هذه الوفيات والمشاكل الصحية والإصابات، من خلال تحسين إمكانية الحصول على خدمات الرعاية الصحية الكافية، بما في ذلك الأساليب المأمونة والفعالة لتنظيم الأسرة والرعاية في حالات التوليد الطارئة والاعتراف بحق النساء والرجال في تلقي المعلومات وفي الحصول على أساليب مأمونة وفعالة ومتوفرة ومقبولة لتنظيم الأسرة، حسب اختيارهم، وكذلك ما يختارونه من أساليب أخرى لتنظيم الخصوبة مما ﻻ يتعارض مع القانون، والحق في الحصول على خدمات الرعاية الصحية الملائمة التي تمكن المرأة من اجتياز مرحلتي الحمل والولادة بأمان، وتتيح للزوجين أفضل فرصة ﻹنجاب طفل يتمتع بالصحة. وينبغي معالجة هذه المشاكل والوسائل على أساس تقرير المؤتمر الدولي للسكان والتنمية، مع الرجوع بصفة خاصة إلى الفقرات ‎‏‎‏‎‏‎‏‎‏‎‏‎‏‎‏‎‏‎‏‎‏‎‏ذات الصلة من برنامج عمل المؤتمر.[17] وإهمال الحقوق الإنجابية للمرأة، في معظم البلدان، يحد بصورة شديدة من الفرص المتاحة لها في الحياة العامة والخاصة، بما في ذلك فرص التعليم واكتساب أسباب القوة الاقتصادية والاجتماعية. وقدرة المرأة على التحكم في خصوبتها تشكل أساساً هاماً للتمتع بالحقوق الأخرى. كما أن اقتسام المسؤولية بين الرجال والنساء في المسائل المتصلة بالسلوك الجنسي والإنجاب أمر ﻻزم لتحسين صحة المرأة.
  98- ويترك فيروس نقص المناعة البشرية/متلازمة نقص المناعة المكتسب (الإيدز)، إلى جانب غيره من اﻷمراض ‎‏التي تنتقل عن طريق الاتصال الجنسي، وهي أمراض يكون انتقالها أحياناً نتيجة للعنف الجنسي، أثراً مدمراً على صحة المرأة، وبصفة خاصة على صحة الفتيات المراهقات والشابات. فكثيراً ما ﻻ يمتلكن القدرة على الإصرار على الممارسات الجنسية المأمونة، وﻻ يتوافر لهن سوى إمكانية ضئيلة للحصول على المعلومات والخدمات اللازمة للوقاية والعلاج. والنساء، اللائي يمثلن نصف مجموع البالغين المصابين حديثاً بفيروس نقص المناعة البشرية/الإيدز وغيره من اﻷمراض التي تنتقل عن طريق الاتصال الجنسي، يؤكدن أن الضعف الاجتماعي وانعدام المساواة في علاقات القوة بين النساء والرجال هما من العقبات التي تعترض الممارسة الجنسية المأمونة، وما تبذلنه من جهود للسيطرة على انتشار اﻷمراض التي تنتقل عن طريق الاتصال الجنسي. وتتجاوز عواقب فيروس نقص المناعة البشرية/الإيدز حدود صحة المرأة، لتصل إلى دورها كأم وراعية، وإلى مساهمتها في الدعم الاقتصادي ﻷسرتها. والعواقب الاجتماعية والإنمائية والصحية لفيروس نقص المناعة البشرية/الإيدز وغيره من اﻷمراض التي تنتقل عن طريق الاتصال الجنسي ينبغي أن يُنظر إليها من منظور يراعي الفروق بين الجنسين.
  ‎99‏- كما أن العنف الجنسي والقائم على أساس نوع الجنس، بما فيه الإيذاء البدني والنفسي، والاتجار بالنساء والفتيات، وغير ذلك من أشكال الإيذاء والاستغلال الجنسي، يُعرض الفتيات بدرجة كبيرة لخطر الصدمات البدنية والعقلية، والمرض، والحمل غير المرغوب فيه. وهذه الحالات كثيراً ما تحول دون استفادة المرأة من الخدمات الصحية وغيرها من الخدمات.
  100- والإضرابات العقلية المتصلة بالتهميش، والافتقار إلى أسباب القوة، والفقر، إلى جانب العمل الزائد والضغوط وتزايد تواتر أعمال العنف الأسري، وكذلك إساءة استخدام المواد، هي من بين المسائل الصحية الأخرى التي تشكل قلقاً متنامياً للمرأة. فالنساء في أنحاء العالم، وبخاصة الشابات منهن، يزدن من استهلاكهن للتبغ، مع ما يتركه ذلك من آثار خطيرة على صحتهن وعلى أطفالهن. كما أن المخاطر الصحية المهنية تتزايد في أهميتها، حيث يعمل عدد كبير من النساء في وظائف منخفضة اﻷجور في سوق العمل الرسمية أو غير الرسمية في ظل أوضاع مرهقة وغير صحية، وهذا العدد مستمر في التزايد. كذلك، فإن سرطان الثدي والرحم وغيرهما من أنواع السرطان التي تصيب الجهاز التناسلي، وكذلك العقم، أصبحت تصيب أعدادا متزايدة من النساء، وهي أمراض يمكن الوقاية منها أو علاجها إذا رصدت في وقت مبكر.
  ‎101‏- ومع الزيادة في معدل العمر المتوقع وتنامي عدد النساء المسنات، أصبحت شواغلهن الصحية تتطلب اهتماماً خاصاً. والاحتمالات الصحية الطويلة اﻷجل للمرأة تتأثر بالتغيرات في فترة انقطاع الطمث، التي يمكن، مع اقترانها بالأوضاع الممتدة طوال الحياة وغير ذلك من العوامل، مثل ضعف التغذية وانعدام النشاط البدني، أن تزيد من خطر أمراض الأوعية الدموية وترقق العظام. كما يلزم إيلاء اهتمام خاص ﻷمراض الشيخوخة الأخرى، وللعلاقات المتبادلة بين الشيخوخة والإعاقة بين النساء.
  ‎102‏- والمرأة، شأنها في ذلك شأن الرجل، وﻻ سيما في المناطق الريفية والمناطق الحضرية الفقيرة، تتعرض بصورة متزايدة للمخاطر الصحية البيئية نتيجة للكوارث البيئية ولتدهور البيئة. وللمرأة حساسية مختلفة تجاه مختلف المخاطر والملوثات والمواد البيئية، وهي تعاني آثاراً مختلفة من التعرض لها.
  103‏- وكثيرا ما تكون نوعية الرعاية الصحية للمرأة قاصرة بأشكال عديدة، تبعا للظروف المحلية. فالنساء كثيرا ما ﻻ يعاملن باحترام، وﻻ تُكفل لهن الخصوصية والسرية، وﻻ يحصلن على الدوام على معلومات كاملة عن الخيارات والخدمات المتاحة. وعلاوة على ذلك، كثيرا ما تعامل الأحداث المتعلقة بحياة المرأة وكأنها مشاكل طبية، مما يؤدي إلى التدخل الجراحي دون ضرورة وإلى وصف دواء غير ملائم.
  ‎104‏- وكثيراً ما ﻻ يتم بصورة منتظمة جمع البيانات الإحصائية المتعلقة بالصحة، وفرزها، وتحليلها حسب السن، والجنس، والوضع الاجتماعي - الاقتصادي، والمعايير الديمغرافية المستقرة المستخدمة لخدمة مصالح الفئات الفرعية، مع التشديد بصفة خاصة على الفئات الضعيفة والمهمشة، وغير ذلك من المتغيرات ذات الصلة. وﻻ تتوافر في كثير من البلدان بيانات حديثة يمكن الاعتماد عليها بشأن وفيات النساء واعتلالهن، وبشأن اﻷوضاع والأمراض التي تؤثر على المرأة بصفة خاصة. فلا يُعرف سوى القليل نسبيا عن الطريقة التي تؤثر بها العوامل الاجتماعية والاقتصادية على صحة الفتيات والنساء من جميع اﻷعمار، وعن توفير الخدمات الصحية للفتيات والنساء وأنماط استفادتهن من هذه الخدمات، وعن قيمة برامج الوقاية من اﻷمراض وتحسين الصحة بالنسبة للنساء. فالمواضيع ذات الأهمية لصحة المرأة لم تخضع للبحث بما فيه الكفاية، والبحوث الصحية المتعلقة بالمرأة كثيراً ما تفتقر إلى التمويل. فالبحوث الطبية، المتعلقة بأمراض القلب على سبيل المثال، والدراسات المتعلقة بالأوبئة في كثير من البلدان، كثيراً ما تعتمد على الرجال فحسب؛ فهي ليست مخصصة تبعاً لنوع الجنس. وتغيب بصورة ملحوظة التجارب السريرية التي تجرى على النساء لتحديد المعلومات الأساسية المتعلقة بجرعات العقاقير، بما في ذلك وسائل منع الحمل، وآثارها الجانبية وفعاليتها، كما أنها ﻻ تتقيد دائما بالمعايير الأخلاقية للبحوث الاختبارات. وكثير من بروتوكولات العلاج بالعقاقير وغير ذلك من أشكال العلاج والتدخلات الطبية التي تُجرى للمرأة إنما يعتمد على بحوث أجريت على رجال دون أي بحث أو تعديل لمراعاة الفروق بين الجنسين.
  ‏‎105‏- وعند معالجة أوجه انعدام المساواة بين النساء والرجال في الوضع الصحي، وفي الحصول على خدمات الرعاية الصحية ومدى كفايتها، ينبغي على الحكومات وغيرها من الأطراف أن تشجع على انتهاج سياسة نشطة وواضحة لإدماج منظور مراعاة الفروق بين الجنسين في جميع السياسات والبرامج، بحيث يتسنى، قبل اتخاذ القرارات، إجراء تحليل لآثارها على كل من النساء والرجال.
*الهدف الاستراتيجي جيم* *-**1-* *زيادة إمكانية حصول المرأة، طيلة دورة الحياة على الرعاية الصحية* *والمعلومات والخدمات ذات الصلة وبحيث تكون ملائمة وبأسعار ميسورة وذات نوعية جيدة* الإجراءات التي يتعين اتخاذها
  ‎106‏- من جانب الحكومات، بالتعاون مع المنظمات غير الحكومية ومنظمات أصحاب العمل والعاملين وبدعم من المؤسسات الدولية:
  (أ) دعم وتنفيذ الالتزامات المعقودة في برنامج عمل المؤتمر الدولي للسكان والتنمية، على النحو المحدد في تقرير هذا المؤتمر، وفي إعلان كوبنهاغن بشأن التنمية الاجتماعية وبرنامج عمل مؤتمر القمة العالمي للتنمية الاجتماعية،[18] والتزامات الدول الأطراف في اتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة والاتفاقات الدولية ذات الصلة، من أجل تلبية احتياجات النساء والفتيات من جميع اﻷعمار؛
  (ب) إعادة تأكيد حق المرأة والفتاة في التمتع بأعلى مستويات من الصحة الجسدية والعقلية يمكن بلوغها، وحماية هذا الحق وتعزيزه وإدراجه في التشريعات الوطنية، على سبيل المثال، واستعراض التشريعات القائمة، بما فيها التشريعات الصحية، فضلاً عن السياسات، حيثما يلزم لجعلها تعكس الالتزام إزاء صحة المرأة، وضمان استجابتها لما للمرأة، حيثما وجدت، من أدوار ومسؤوليات متغيرة؛
  (ج) القيام، بالتعاون مع المنظمات النسائية ومنظمات المجتمعات المحلية، بتصميم وتنفيذ برامج صحية تراعي نوع الجنس، وتشمل خدمات صحية ﻻ مركزية، بحيث تلبي احتياجات المرأة في جميع مراحل حياتها، وتأخذ في الاعتبار أدوارها ومسؤولياتها المتعددة وما يتطلبه أداؤها من وقت، والاحتياجات الخاصة للنساء الريفيات والمعوقات، وتنوع احتياجات المرأة الناشئ عن الاختلافات في السن والفوارق الاجتماعية والاقتصادية والثقافية، فضلاً عن عوامل أخـرى، وإدراج شـؤون المـرأة وﻻ سيما المنتميـة إلـى المجتمعـات المحليـة والسكان الأصليين في تحديد وتخطيط أولويات وبرامج الرعاية الصحية؛ وإزالة جميع العقبات التي تعترض تقديم الخدمات الصحية للمرأة وتوفير مجموعة واسعة من خدمات الرعاية الصحية؛
  (د) تمكين المرأة، طيلة دورة الحياة، من الاستفادة من نظم الضمان الاجتماعي على قدم المساواة مع الرجل؛
  (هـ) توفير المزيد من خدمات الرعاية الصحية اﻷولية المتاحة وذات النوعية الجيدة والزهيدة الثمن بما في ذلك الرعاية في مجال الصحة الجنسية والإنجابية التي تتضمن الخدمات والمعلومات المتعلقة بتنظيم الأسرة مع إيلاء اهتمام خاص لرعاية الأمومة والرعاية في حالة التوليد الطارئ على النحو المتفق عليه في برنامج عمل المؤتمر الدولي للسكان والتنمية؛
  (و) إعادة تصميم المعلومات والخدمات الصحية والتدريب الموجه إلى العاملين في مجال الصحة، كيما تراعي نوع الجنس وتعكس وجهات نظر المستعمل فيما يتعلق بمهارات الاتصالات والتعامل مع الآخرين وحق المستعمل في أن تضمن له الخصوصية والسرية؛ وينبغي أن تكون هذه الخدمات والمعلومات وعمليات التدريب قائمة على إتباع نهج كلي؛
  (ز) كفالة تقيد جميع الخدمات الصحية والعاملين في مجال الصحة بحقوق الإنسان والمعايير الأخلاقية والمهنية والمعايير التي تراعي نوع الجنس وذلك عند تقديم الخدمات الصحية الموجهة إلى المرأة والرامية إلى ضمان الموافقة المسؤولة والطوعية والواعية؛ وتشجيع وضع وتنفيذ مدونات لقواعد السلوك تسترشد بالمدونات الدولية القائمة لقواعد السلوك الطبي، وكذلك المبادئ الأخلاقية التي تحكم سائر العاملين في المهن الطبية؛
  (ح) اتخاذ جميع التدابير المناسبة للقضاء على تعريض المرأة للتدخلات الطبية الضارة أو القسرية أو التي ﻻ داعي لها طبياً، فضلاً عن الأدوية غير المناسبة أو الجرعات المفرطة من الأدوية، وكفالة إحاطة جميع النساء علماً على نحو كامل بالخيارات المتاحة لهن والتي تتضمن الفوائد المحتملة والآثار الجانبية الممكنة، وذلك من قِبل أفراد مدربين تدريباً سليماً؛
  (ط) تعزيز وإعادة توجيه الخدمات الصحية وبصورة خاصة الرعاية الصحية اﻷولية بغية ضمان حصول المرأة والبنت على الصعيد العالمي على الخدمات الصحية الجيدة؛ والحد من مرض واعتلال الأمهات، والقيام على نطاق العالم، بتحقيق الهدف المتفق عليه المتمثل في تخفيض وفيات الأمهات بنسبة ‎50‏ في المائة على اﻷقل عن مستوياتها في عام ‎1990‏ بحلول عام ‎2000، ثم تخفيضها بمقدار النصف بحلول عام ‎2015‏؛ وكفالة أن تكون الخدمات الضرورية متاحة على كل مستويات النظام الصحي؛ وتمكين جميع الأفراد ذوي اﻷعمار المناسبة من الحصول على رعاية الصحة الإنجابية وذلك في أقرب وقت ممكن على أﻻ يتجاوز عام ‎2015‏؛
  (ى) الاعتراف بما للإجهاض غير المأمون من أثر على الصحة ومعالجة ذلك اﻷثر بوصفه أحد الاهتمامات الرئيسية في مجال الصحة العامة، على نحو ما اتفق عليه في الفقرة ‎8-‎‏25 من برنامج عمل المؤتمر الدولي للسكان والتنمية؛
  (ك) في ضوء الفقرة ‎8-25 من برنامج عمل المؤتمر الدولي للسكان والتنمية، التي جاء فيها أنه "ﻻ يجوز بأي حال من الأحوال الدعوة إلى الإجهاض كوسيلة من وسائل تنظيم الأسرة. وعلى جميع الحكومات والمنظمات الحكومية الدولية والمنظمات غير الحكومية ذات الصلة تعزيز التزامها بالحفاظ على صحة المرأة، ومعالجة اﻵثار الصحية للإجهاض غير المأمون[19] باعتبارها من الاهتمامات الرئيسية في مجال الصحة العامة، كما يتعين التقليل من اللجوء إلى الإجهاض، وذلك من خلال التوسع في خدمات تنظيم الأسرة وتحسينها. كذلك ينبغي على الدوام إعطاء الأولوية القصوى لمنع حالات الحمل غير المرغوب فيه، وبذل كافة الجهود للقضاء على الحاجة إلى اللجوء إلى الإجهاض. أما النساء اللاتي يحملن حملاً غير مرغوب فيه فينبغي أن تيسر لهن فرص الحصول على المعلومات الموثوقة والمشورة الخالصة. وأية تدابير أو تغييرات تتصل بالإجهاض في إطار نظام الرعاية الصحية ﻻ يمكن أن تتقرر إﻻ على المستوى الوطني أو المحلي ووفقاً للتشريع الوطني. وفي الحالات التي ﻻ يكون فيها الإجهاض مخالفاً للقانون، يجب الحرص على أن يكون مأموناً. وينبغي في جميع الحالات تيسير حصول المرأة على خدمات جيدة المستوى تعينها على معالجة المضاعفات الناجمة عن الإجهاض. وينبغي أن تتوافر لها على الفور خدمات ما بعد الإجهاض في مجاﻻت المشورة والتوعية وتنظيم الأسرة، اﻷمر الذي من شأنه المساعدة على تجنب تكرار الإجهاض."، النظر في استعراض القوانين التي تنص على اتخاذ إجراءات عقابية ضد المرأة التي تجري إجهاضاً غير قانوني؛
  (ل) إيلاء اهتمام خاص لاحتياجات البنات وﻻ سيما التشجيع على السلوك الصحي بما في ذلك اﻷنشطة البدنية؛ واتخاذ تدابير محددة لسد الفجوات بين الجنسين فيما يتعلق بمعدﻻت الاعتلال والوفاة حيث البنات أقل حظاً، مع تحقيق الأهداف المتفق عليها دولياً والمتمثلة في تخفيض معدﻻت وفيات الرضع والأطفال وعلى وجه التحديد تحقيق انخفاض بحلول عام ‎2000‏ في معدﻻت وفيات الرضع والأطفال دون سن الخامسة بمقدار ثلث مستواها في عام ‎1990‏، أو بنسبة تتراوح بين ‎50‏ و‎70 في اﻷلف من المواليد اﻷحياء، أيهما أدنى؛ وتحقيق انخفاض بحلول عام ‎2050‏ في معدل وفيات الرضع إلى ما دون ‎35‏ في المائة لكل ‎000‏.1 مولود حي وإلى ما دون ‎45‏ لكل ألف بالنسبة إلى الأطفال دون سن الخامسة؛
  (م) كفالة حصول البنات بشكل مستمر على المعلومات والخدمات الصحية والتغذوية مع تقدمهن في السن بغية تيسير انتقالهن بشكل سليم من مرحلة الطفولة إلى مرحلة الكهولة؛
  (ن) وضع برامج وخدمات إعلامية لمساعدة المرأة على فهم التغيرات المتصلة بالتقدم في السن والتكيف معها؛ والعناية بالاحتياجات الصحية للمسنات وتلبيتها، مع إيلاء اهتمام خاص للنساء اللائي يعتمدن على آخرين جسدياً أو سيكولوجيا؛
  (س) كفالة حصول البنات والنساء، من جميع اﻷعمار، اللاتي يعانين من أي شكل من أشكال الإعاقة على الخدمات الداعمة؛
  (ع) صياغة سياسات خاصة وتصميم البرامج وسن التشريعات اللازمة بغية تخفيف الأخطار البيئية والمهنية المرتبطة بالعمل داخل البيت، وفي أماكن العمل، وغيرها، والقضاء على تلك الأخطار مع إيلاء الاهتمام للحوامل والمرضعات؛
  (ف) إدماج خدمات الصحة العقلية في نظم الرعاية الصحية اﻷولية أو غيرها من المستويات المناسبة، ووضع برامج داعمة، وتدريب العاملين في مجال الصحة على التعرف على البنات والنساء من جميع مراحل العمر اللاتي تعرضن ﻷي شكل من أشكال العنف وﻻ سيما العنف داخل الأسرة، أو الاعتداء الجنسي أو أي نوع آخر من أنواع إساءة المعاملة الناتجة عن النزاع المسلح وغير المسلح ومعالجتهن؛
  (ص) تعزيز اﻹعلام المتعلق بفوائد الرضاعة الثديية؛ والنظر في السبل والوسائل الكفيلة بتحقيق التنفيذ الكامل للمدونة الدولية لتسويق بدائل لبن اﻷم التي وضعتها منظمة الصحة العالمية/منظمة الأمم المتحدة للطفولة، وتمكين الأمهات من إرضاع مواليدهن وذلك عن طريق تقديم الدعم القانوني والاقتصادي والعملي والمعنوي؛
  (ق) إنشاء آليات لدعم وإشراك المنظمات غير الحكومية، وبصورة خاصة المنظمات النسائية والجماعات المهنية وغيرها من الهيئات العاملة من أجل تحسين صحة البنات والنساء، في وضع السياسات الحكومية وتصميم البرامج، على النحو الملائم، وتنفيذها في إطار القطاع الصحي والقطاعات ذات الصلة على جميع المستويات؛
  (ر) دعم المنظمات غير الحكومية العاملة في مجال صحة المرأة والمساعدة على إنشاء الشبكات الرامية إلى تحسين التنسيق والتعاون بين جميع القطاعات التي تؤثر في الصحة؛
  (ش) ترشيد شراء العقاقير وضمان وجود إمداد موثوق ومستمر من اللوازم والمعدات الصيدﻻنية ووسائل منع الحمل ذات النوعية الرفيعة وغيرها من اللوازم والمعدات، مع الاسترشاد بالقائمة النموذجية للأدوية الأساسية التي وضعتها منظمة الصحة العالمية؛ وكفالة أن تكون العقاقير والوسائل مأمونة وذلك من خلال العمليات الوطنية التنظيمية للموافقة على العقاقير؛
  (ت) توفير سبل محسنة لحصول المرأة التي تسيء استعمال المخدرات وحصول أسرتها على خدمات العلاج وإعادة التأهيل المناسبة؛
  (ث) القيام، حسب الاقتضاء، بتعزيز وضمان اﻷمن الغذائي على صعيد الأسرة المعيشية وعلى الصعيد الوطني، وتنفيذ البرامج الرامية إلى تحسين الحالة التغذوية لجميع البنات والنساء عن طريق تنفيذ الالتزامات المعقودة في برنامج العمل بشأن التغذية الذي اعتمده المؤتمر الدولي المعني بالتغذية،[20] بما في ذلك تحقيق انخفاض في سوء التغذية الحاد والمعتدل لدى الأطفال دون سن الخامسة على الصعيد العالمي، بحلول عام ‎2000‏، بمقدار نصف المستويات التي كانت مسجلة في عام ‎1990‏؛ وإيلاء اهتمام خاص للفجوات بين الجنسين في مجال التغذية، وتحقيق انخفاض في فقر الدم الناتج عن نقص الحديد لدى البنات والنساء، بحلول عام ‎2000‏، بمقدار ثلثي المستويات التي كانت مسجلة في عام ‎1990؛
  (خ) كفالة توافر مياه الشرب المأمونة والصرف الصحي على الصعيد العالمي وإنشاء نظم فعالة للتوزيع العام في أقرب وقت ممكن؛
  (ذ) كفالة وصول المرأة المنتمية إلى السكان الأصليين بشكل كامل وعلى قدم المساواة إلى الهياكل الأساسية والخدمات في مجال الرعاية الصحية.
*الهدف الاستراتيجي جيم -‎**2**-* *تعزيز البرامج الوقائية التي تحسّن صحة المرأة* الإجراءات التي يتعين اتخاذها
  ‎107‏- من جانب الحكومات، بالتعاون مع المنظمات غير الحكومية، ووسائط اﻹعلام، والقطاع الخاص، والمنظمات الدولية ذات الصلة، بما في ذلك هيئات الأمم المتحدة، حسب الاقتضاء:
  (أ) إعطاء الأولوية إلى كل من البرامج التعليمية الرسمية وغير الرسمية التي تدعم المرأة وتمكنها من تنمية احترام الذات، واكتساب المعرفة، واتخاذ القرارات، وتحمل المسؤولية فيما يتعلق بصحتها، وتحقق الاحترام المتبادل في المسائل المتعلقة بالحياة الجنسية والخصوبة، وتثقف الرجل فيما يتعلق بأهمية صحة المرأة وسلامتها، مع التركيز بصورة خاصة على البرامج الموجهة إلى كل من الرجل والمرأة والتي تؤكد على القضاء على المواقف والممارسات الضارة، بما في ذلك الختان، وتفضيل اﻷبناء الذكور (مما ينتج عنه وأد الإناث والانتقاء الجنسي قبل الولادة)، والزواج المبكر، بما في ذلك زواج الأطفال، والعنف الموجه ضد المرأة، والاستغلال الجنسي، والاعتداء الجنسي، الذي يؤدي أحياناً إلى الإصابة بفيروس نقص المناعة البشرية/متلازمة نقص المناعة المكتسب (الإيدز) وغيرها من اﻷمراض التي تنتقل عن طريق الاتصال الجنسي، وإساءة استعمال المخدرات، والتمييز ‎‏ضد البنت والمرأة في توزيع الأغذية، وغير ذلك من المواقف والممارسات الضارة المتعلقة بحياة المرأة وصحتها وسلامتها، مع التسليم بأن بعض من هذه الممارسات قد تشكل انتهاكات لحقوق الإنسان ولمبادئ آداب مهنة الطب؛
  (ب) إتباع سياسات اجتماعية وسياسات تنمية بشرية وسياسات في مجالي التعليم والعمالة من أجل القضاء على الفقر الذي تعاني منه المرأة وبغية الحد من تعرضها للاعتلال، وتحسين صحتها؛
  (ج) تشجيع الرجل على تحمل نصيبه بالتساوي في رعاية الأطفال والعمل داخل البيت، وتقديم حصته من الدعم المالي ﻷسرته حتى وإن كان ﻻ يعيش معها؛
  (د) تعزيز القوانين وإصلاح المؤسسات وتشجيع المعايير والممارسات التي تقضي على التمييز ضد المرأة وتشجع كل من المرأة والرجل على تحمل مسؤولية سلوكه الجنسي والإنجابي؛ وكفالة الاحترام الكامل للسلامة الشخصية، واتخاذ التدابير بغية ضمان الشروط اللازمة لممارسة المرأة حقوقها الإنجابية، والقضاء على القوانين والممارسات القسرية؛
  (هـ) إعداد معلومات يسهل الحصول عليها، ونشرها من خلال الحملات الصحية العامة، ووسائط اﻹعلام، والمشورة الموثوقة والنظام التعليمي، تكون مصممة على نحو يكفل اكتساب المرأة والرجل، والشباب على وجه الخصوص، للمعرفة فيما يتعلق بصحتهم، وﻻ سيما المعلومات بشأن اﻷبعاد الجنسية والإنجاب، مع مراعاة حقوق الطفل في الحصول على المعلومات والخصوصية والسرية واحترام الموافقة الواعية، فضلاً عن مسؤوليات وحقوق وواجبات الوالدين وأولياء الأمور الشرعيين في أن يوفروا، بطريقة تتفق مع القدرات المتطورة للطفل، التوجيه والإرشاد المناسبين في ممارسة الطفل لحقوقه المعترف بها في اتفاقية حقوق الطفل، وبما يتفق مع اتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة؛ وكفالة إيلاء مصالح الطفل اعتباراً أولياً عند اتخاذ جميع الإجراءات المتعلقة به؛
  (و) وضع ودعم برامج في النظام التعليمي، وفي مكان العمل، وفي المجتمع المحلي لإتاحة الفرص للبنات والنساء من جميع اﻷعمار لممارسة الرياضة والأنشطة البدنية والترويحية مثلما هي متاحة للرجال والبنين؛
  (ز) الاعتراف بالاحتياجات المحددة للمراهقين، وتنفيذ برامج مناسبة محددة، مثل التعليم وتقديم المعلومات بشأن قضايا الصحة الجنسية والإنجابية وبشأن اﻷمراض التي تنتقل عن طريق الاتصال الجنسي، بما فيها فيروس نقص المناعة البشرية/الإيدز، مع مراعاة حقوق الطفل ومسؤوليات وحقوق وواجبات الوالدين المبينة في الفقرة ‎107(ﻫـ) أعلاه؛
  (ح) وضع سياسات تخفف من العبء غير المتكافئ والمتزايد الذي تتحمله النساء اللاتي يقمن بأدوار متعددة داخل الأسرة والمجتمع وذلك عن طريق إمدادهن بما يكفي من دعم وبرامج في إطار الخدمات الصحية والاجتماعية؛
  (ط) اعتماد أنظمة تضمن أن تكون ظروف العمل، بما في ذلك اﻷجر والترقية بالنسبة إلى المرأة في جميع مستويات النظام الصحي، غير تمييزية وتفي بالمعايير المنصفة والمهنية وذلك لكي تتمكن من الاضطلاع بعملها على نحو فعال؛
  (ي) ضمان أن تشكل المعلومات وعمليات التدريب في مجال الصحة والتغذية جزءاً ﻻ يتجزأ من جميع برامج محو أمية الكبار والمناهج الدراسية بدءا من المرحلة الابتدائية؛
  (ك) وضع وتنفيذ حملات لوسائط اﻹعلام وبرامج إعلامية وتثقيفية لتوعية النساء والفتيات بالأخطار الصحية والأخطار ذات الصلة الناجمة عن إساءة استعمال المخدرات وإدمانها وإتباع استراتيجيات وبرامج تشجع على عدم إساءة استعمال المخدرات والإدمان وتعزز إعادة التأهيل والشفاء؛
  (ل) استنباط وتنفيذ برامج شاملة ومتماسكة للوقاية من ترقق العظام، وهو مرض يصيب المرأة في الغالب، ولتشخيصه ومعالجته؛
  (م) إيجاد و/أو تعزيز البرامج والخدمات، بما في ذلك حملات وسائط اﻹعلام، التي تتناول الوقاية من سرطان الثدي وعنق الرحم وغير ذلك من أنواع سرطان الجهاز التناسلي، والكشف المبكر عنها، ومعالجتها؛
  (ن) الحد من الأخطار البيئية التي تهدد الصحة بشكل متزايد، وﻻ سيما في المناطق والمجتمعات الفقيرة؛ وتطبيق نهج وقائي، على النحو المتفق عليه في إعلان ريو بشأن البيئة والتنمية، الذي اعتمده مؤتمر الأمم المتحدة المعني بالبيئة والتنمية[21] وإدراج اﻹبلاغ عن الأخطار البيئية التي تهدد صحة المرأة ضمن عملية رصد تنفيذ جدول أعمال القرن ‎21‏؛[22]
  (س) إيجاد وعي لدى المرأة والعاملين في مجال الصحة وواضعي السياسات والجمهور العام بالأخطار الصحية الجسيمة التي يمكن مع ذلك تفاديها، الناجمة عن استهلاك التبغ، وبالحاجة إلى اتخاذ تدابير تنظيمية وتعليمية للحد من التدخين، بوصف هذه التدابير أنشطة هامة في مجال تحسين الصحة والوقاية من المرض؛
  (ع) كفالة أن تتضمن المناهج الدراسية الطبية وغيرها من أنواع التدريب في مجال الرعاية الصحية دروسا شاملة وإلزامية وتراعي الفروق بين الجنسين فيما يتعلق بصحة المرأة؛
  (ف) اعتماد تدابير وقائية محددة لحماية المرأة والشباب والطفل من أي نوع من أنواع سوء المعاملة - على سبيل المثال، الاعتداء الجنسي والاستغلال والاتجار والعنف، بما في ذلك صياغة وإنفاذ القوانين، وتوفير الحماية القانونية، والمساعدة الطبية وغيرها.
*الهدف الاستراتيجي جيم* *-**3-* *الاضطلاع بمبادرات تراعي نوع الجنس وتتصدى للأمراض التي تنتقل عن طريـق الاتصال الجنسـي، وفيروس نقص المناعة البشريـة/الإيدز، وقضايا الصحة الجنسية والإنجابية* الإجراءات التي يتعين اتخاذها
  108- من جانب الحكومات، والهيئات الدولية، بما في ذلك منظمات الأمم المتحدة، والجهات المانحة الثنائية والمتعددة الأطراف والمنظمات غير الحكومية ذات الصلة:
  (أ) كفالة مشاركة النساء، وﻻ سيما المصابات بفيروس نقص المناعة البشرية/الإيدز أو غيره من اﻷمراض التي تنتقل عن طريق الاتصال الجنسي، أو المتأثرات بذلك الوباء الجائح، في جميع عمليات صنع القرارات المتصلة بوضع وتنفيذ ورصد وتقييم السياسات والبرامج المتعلقة بفيروس نقص المناعة البشرية/الإيدز والأمراض الأخرى التي تنتقل عن طريق الاتصال الجنسي؛
  (ب) القيـام، على النحـو الملائم، باستعراض وتعديل القوانين ومكافحة الممارسات التي قد تسهم في تعرض المرأة للإصابة بفيروس نقص المناعة البشرية أو غيره من اﻷمراض التي تنتقل عن طريق الاتصال الجنسي، بما في ذلك سن التشريعات المناهضة للممارسات الاجتماعية الثقافية التي تسهم فيه، وتنفيذ تشريعات وسياسات وممارسات لحماية النساء والمراهقات والفتيات الصغيرات من التمييز الناشئ عن الإصابة بفيروس نقص المناعة البشرية/الإيدز؛
  (ج) تشجيع جميع قطاعات المجتمع، بما في ذلك القطاع الخاص، فضلاً عن المنظمات الدولية على استحداث سياسات وممارسات متعاطفة وداعمة وغير تمييزية فيما يتعلق بفيروس نقص المناعة البشرية/الإيدز تحمي حقوق الأفراد المصابين؛
  (د) الاعتراف بمدى انتشار وباء فيروس نقص المناعة البشرية/الإيدز في بلدانها، آخذة في الاعتبار على وجه الخصوص أثره على المرأة، وذلك بهدف ضمان عدم تعرض المصابات به للنبذ والتمييز بما في ذلك أثناء السفر؛
  (هـ) استحداث برامج واستراتيجيات متعددة القطاعات تراعي نوع الجنس لإنهاء تبعية المرأة والبنت من الناحية الاجتماعية وضمان تمكينها ومساواتها من الناحيتين الاجتماعية والاقتصادية؛ وتيسير عملية ترويج البرامج الرامية إلى تثقيف الرجل وتمكينه من تحمل مسؤولياته من أجل الوقاية من فيروس نقص المناعة البشرية/الإيدز والأمراض الأخرى التي تنتقل عن طريق الاتصال الجنسي؛
  (و) تيسير وضع استراتجيات على صعيد المجتمع المحلي كفيلة بحماية النساء من جميع اﻷعمار من فيروس نقص المناعة البشرية وغيره من اﻷمراض التي تنتقل عن طريق الاتصال الجنسي، وتقديم الرعاية والدعم للفتيات والنساء المصابات وأسرهن، وتعبئة جميع قطاعات المجتمع كي تقوم، تصدياً لوباء فيروس نقص المناعة البشرية/الإيدز، بفرض ضغط على جميع السلطات المسؤولة حتى تستجيب في الوقت المناسب وبشكل فعال ومستدام ويراعي نوع الجنس؛
  (ز) دعم وتعزيز القدرة الوطنية على وضع وتحسين السياسات والبرامج التي تراعي نوع الجنس فيما يتعلق بفيروس نقص المناعة البشرية/الإيدز والأمراض الأخرى التي تنتقل عن طريق الاتصال الجنسي، بما في ذلك توفير الموارد والتسهيلات للنساء اللاتي يصبحن العنصر الرئيسي الذي يقدم الرعاية أو الدعم الاقتصادي للأشخاص المصابين بفيروس نقص المناعة البشرية/الإيدز أو المتأثرين بهذا الوباء الجائح وﻷقارب ضحاياه، وﻻ سيما الأطفال والمسنين؛
  (ح) توفير حلقات العمل والتعليم والتدريب المتخصصين فيما يتعلق بالوقاية من فيروس نقص المناعة البشرية/الإيدز والأمراض الأخرى التي تنتقل عن طريق الاتصال الجنسي وعواقبها على كل من المرأة والرجل من جميع اﻷعمار للوالدين وصناع القرارات وقادة الرأي، على جميع مستويات المجتمع المحلي، بما في ذلك السلطات الدينية والتقليدية؛
  (ط) تزويد جميع النساء والعاملين في مجال الصحة بالمعلومات ذات الصلة عن اﻷمراض التي تنتقل عن طريق الاتصال الجنسي، بما في ذلك فيروس نقص المناعة البشرية/الإيدز والحمل وما تتركه الإصابة بهذا الفيروس من آثار على المولود، بما في ذلك الرضاعة الثديية؛
  (ي) مساعدة النساء ومنظماتهن الرسمية وغير الرسمية على وضع وتوسيع برامج فعالة لتثقيف وتوعية اﻷقران وعلى الاشتراك في تصميم هذه البرامج وتنفيذها ورصدها؛
  (ك) إيلاء الاهتمام الكامل لتعزيز قيام علاقات بين الجنسين تتسم بالإنصاف والاحترام المتبادل، وإيلاء الاهتمام بصورة خاصة لتلبية احتياجات المراهقين إلى التعليم والخدمات بغية تمكينهم من التعامل مع حياتهم الجنسية بطريقة إيجابية ومسؤولة؛
  (ل) تصميم برامج محددة موجهة إلى الرجال من جميع اﻷعمار، وإلى المراهقين، مع مراعاة أدوار الوالدين المشار إليها في الفقرة 107(ﻫـ) أعلاه - تهدف إلى توفير معلومات كاملة ودقيقة عن السلوك الجنسي والإنجابي المأمون والمسؤول، بما في ذلك الاستخدام الطوعي لوسائل الوقاية الذكرية المناسبة والفعالة بغية الوقاية من فيروس نقص المناعة البشرية/الإيدز والأمراض الأخرى التي تنتقل عن طريق الاتصال الجنسي، وذلك من خلال جملة أمور منها التعفف ومنها استخدام الواقيات الذكرية؛
  (م) كفالة توفير حصول اﻷزواج والأفراد على الصعيد العالمي على الخدمات الوقائية المناسبة وبأسعار زهيدة فيما يتعلق بالأمراض التي تنتقل عن طريق الاتصال الجنسي، بما في ذلك فيروس نقص المناعة البشرية/الإيدز، وذلك من خلال نظام الرعاية الصحية اﻷولية، وتوسيع نطاق توفير المشورة وخدمات التشخيص والعلاج الطوعية والسرية للمرأة؛ وحيث ما أمكن، كفالة تزويد الدوائر الصحية بالواقيات الذكرية ذات النوعية الرفيعة وبالأدوية الخاصة بعلاج اﻷمراض التي تنتقل عن طريق الاتصال الجنسي، وتوزيع هذه المواد على تلك الدوائر؛
  (ن) دعم البرامج التي تعترف بأن ارتفاع خطر الإصابة بفيروس نقص المناعة البشرية بين النساء مرتبط بالسلوك المنطوي على مخاطر كبيرة، بما في ذلك تعاطي المخدرات عن طريق الحقن الوريدي والسلوك الجنسي تحت تأثير المخدرات بدون وسائل وقائية والسلوك الجنسي غير المسؤول واتخاذ تدابير وقائية مناسبة؛ 
  (س) دعم وتعجيل البحوث العملية المنحى بشأن الوسائل ذات اﻷسعار المناسبة، والتي تتحكم فيها المرأة، للوقاية من فيروس نقص المناعة البشرية والأمراض الأخرى التي تنتقل عن طريق الاتصال الجنسي، وبشأن استراتيجيات تمكين المرأة من أن تحمي نفسها من اﻷمراض التي تنتقل عن طريق الاتصال الجنسي، بما فيها فيروس نقص المناعة البشرية/الإيدز، وبشأن طرائق رعاية المرأة ودعمها وعلاجها، مع كفالة إشراكها في جميع جوانب هذه البحوث؛
  (ع) دعم البحوث التي تتناول أوضاع المرأة واحتياجاتها والمبادرة بإجرائها، بما فيها تلك المتعلقة بإصابة المرأة بفيروس نقص المناعة البشرية والأمراض الأخرى التي تنتقل عن طريق الاتصال الجنسي، وبوسائل الوقاية التي تتحكم فيها المرأة، مثل مبيدات الميكروبات التي ﻻ تقتل الحيوانات المنوية، وبمواقف وممارسات الذكور والإناث المنطوية على مخاطر.
*الهدف الاستراتيجي جيم -4-* *تشجيع البحوث ونشر المعلومات عن صحة المرأة* الإجراءات التي يتعين اتخاذها
  ‎109‏- من جانب الحكومات، ومنظومة الأمم المتحدة، والمهن الصحية، ومؤسسات البحوث، والمنظمات غير الحكومية، والجهات المانحة، ومؤسسات صناعة الأدوية، ووسائط اﻹعلام، حسب الاقتضاء:
  (أ) تدريب الباحثين والأخذ بنظم تسمح باستخدام البيانات التي يجري جمعها وتحليلها وتصنيفها حسب عدة عوامل منها نوع الجنس والعمر وسائر المعايير الديمغرافية المستقرة، والمتغيرات الاجتماعية الاقتصادية، في عملية وضع السياسات حسب الاقتضاء، وفي التخطيط والرصد والتقييم؛
  (ب) تشجيع البحوث وأساليب العلاج والتكنولوجيا التي تراعي نوع الجنس وتركز على المرأة، والربط بين المعرفة التقليدية والمحلية وبين الطب الحديث، مع إتاحة المعلومات للمرأة لتمكينها من اتخاذ قرارات واعية ومسؤولة؛
  (ج) زيادة عدد النساء في المناصب القيادية في المهن الصحية، بمهن فيهن الباحثات والعالمات، تحقيقاً للمساواة في أقرب وقت ممكن؛
  (د) زيادة الدعم المالي وغيره من أنواع الدعم الآتية من جميع المصادر ﻹجراء البحوث الوقائية، والبيولوجية الطبية، والسلوكية والوبائية المناسبة وبحوث الخدمات الصحية بشأن مسائل صحة المرأة، والبحوث المتعلقة بالأسباب والنتائج الاجتماعية والاقتصادية والسياسية للمشاكل الصحية التي تتعرض لها المرأة، بما في ذلك أثر نوع الجنس والتفاوت في العمر، وﻻ سيما فيما يتعلق بالأمراض المزمنة وغير المعدية، وبصورة خاصة أمراض وإصابات القلب والأوعية الدموية والسرطان والتهابات وإصابات المسالك التناسلية، وفيروس نقص المناعة البشرية/الإيدز والأمراض الأخرى التي تنتقل عن طريق الاتصال الجنسي، والعنف الأسري، والصحة المهنية، والإعاقات، والمشاكل الصحية المرتبطة بالبيئة، وأمراض المناطق الحارة، والجوانب الصحية للتقدم في السن؛
  (هـ) توعية المرأة بالعوامل التي تزيد من مخاطر الإصابة بأنواع السرطان والتهابات المسالك التناسلية وذلك لكي تتخذ قرارات واعية بشأن صحتها؛
  (و) دعم وتمويل البحوث الاجتماعية والاقتصادية والسياسية والثقافية التي تتناول كيفية تأثير التفاوتات القائمة على نوع الجنس في صحة المرأة، بما في ذلك علم أسباب المرض، وعلم الأوبئة؛ وتوفير الخدمات والإفادة منها ومن نتائج العلاج النهائية؛
  (ز) دعم البحوث المتعلقة بنظم وعمليات الخدمات الصحية لتعزيز الوصول إلى الخدمات وتحسين نوعية تقديمها، وكفالة الدعم الملائم للمرأة بوصفها مسؤولة عن تقديم الرعاية الصحية، ودراسة أنماط توفير الخدمات الصحية للمرأة؛ واستخدام المرأة لهذه الخدمات؛
  (ح) تقديم الدعم المالي والمؤسسي للبحوث بشأن الطرائق والتكنولوجيات المأمونة والفعالة والمقبولة وذات اﻷسعار المناسبة المتعلقة بالصحة الإنجابية والجنسية للمرأة والرجل، بما في ذلك الطرائق اﻷكثر أماناً وفعالية والأيسر والمقبولة أكثر لتنظيم الخصوبة، بما في ذلك التنظيم الطبيعي للأسرة، بالنسبة إلى الجنسين، ووسائل الوقاية من فيروس نقص المناعة البشرية/الإيدز والأمراض الأخرى التي تنتقل عن طريق الاتصال الجنسي، ومن بين أمور أخرى، الطرائق البسيطة والزهيدة التكلفة لتشخيص هذه اﻷمراض. ويتعين أن يسترشد هذا البحث في جميع مراحله بالمستعملين وبمنظور يرتبط بنوع الجنس وبصورة خاصة منظور المرأة، وينبغي الاضطلاع به في إطار التقيد الدقيق بمعايير البحث البيولوجي الطبي القانونية والأخلاقية والطبية المقبولة دولياً؛
  (ط) بما أن الإجهاض غير المأمون يشكل أحد الأخطار الرئيسية التي تهدد صحة المرأة وحياتها، ينبغي تشجيع البحوث الرامية إلى فهم العوامل الكامنة وراء الإجهاض المتعمد والنتائج المترتبة عليه، بما في ذلك آثاره على الخصوبة بعد الإجهاض، ومعالجتها على نحو أفضل. وينبغي تعزيز الصحة الإنجابية والعقلية والممارسات في هذا المجال وممارسات منع الحمل، فضلاً عن البحوث بشأن علاج مضاعفات عملية الإجهاض والرعاية في فترة ما بعد الإجهاض؛
  (ي) الاعتراف بالرعاية التقليدية المفيدة وتشجيعها، وﻻ سيما تلك التي تمارسها المرأة التي تنتمي إلى السكان الأصليين، وذلك بهدف المحافظة على قيمة الرعاية الصحية التقليدية وإدراجها في عملية تقديم الخدمات الصحية، ودعم البحوث الموجهة نحو تحقيق هذا الهدف؛
  (ك) استحداث آليات من أجل تقييم البيانات ونتائج البحوث المتاحة وتوزيعها على الباحثين وواضعي السياسات، والعاملين في مجال الصحة والجماعات النسائية، وما إلى ذلك؛
  (ل) مراقبة البحوث المتعلقة بالعوامل الوراثية البشرية من منظور صحة المرأة، ونشر المعلومات ونتائج الدراسات التي تجرى وفقاً للمعايير الأخلاقية المقبولة؛ 
*الهدف الاستراتيجي جيم -‎**5**-* *زيادة الموارد المخصصة لصحة المرأة ورصد متابعتها* الإجراءات التي يتعين اتخاذها
  ‎110‏- من جانب الحكومات على جميع المستويات، وبالتعاون مع المنظمات غير الحكومية، وﻻ سيما المنظمات النسائية ومنظمات الشباب:
  (أ) زيادة اعتمادات الميزانية للرعاية الصحية والخدمات الاجتماعية اﻷولية، مع تقديم الدعم المناسب للمستويين الثاني والثالث، وإيلاء اهتمام خاص للصحة الإنجابية والجنسية للفتاة والمرأة؛ وإعطاء الأولوية للبرامج الصحية في المناطق الريفية والمناطق الحضرية الفقيرة؛
  (ب) استحداث نهج ابتكارية لتمويل الخدمات الصحية من خلال تشجيع مشاركة المجتمع المحلي والتمويل المحلي وزيادة اعتمادات الميزانية حيثما يلزم للمراكز الصحية في المجتمعات المحلية، والبرامج والخدمات القائمة على أساس المجتمع المحلي والتي تلبي الاحتياجات الصحية المحددة للمرأة؛
  (ج) إنشاء خدمات صحية محلية، مع التشجيع على تضمينها عناصر المشاركة والرعاية الذاتية التي تراعي نوع الجنس والقائمة على أساس المجتمع المحلي، ومع تشجيع البرامج الصحية الوقائية المصممة لأغراض خاصة؛
  (د) وضع أهداف وتحديد أطر زمنية، حيثما يلزم، لتحسين صحة المرأة ولتخطيط البرامج وتنفيذها ورصدها وتقييمها استناداً إلى عمليات تقييم اﻷثر المتعلق بالجنسين، مع استخدام البيانات الكمية والنوعية المفصلة حسب الجنس والعمر وغير ذلك من المعايير الديمغرافية والمتغيرات الاجتماعية الاقتصادية؛ 
  (هـ) إنشاء أجهزة وزارية ومشتركة بين الوزارات حسب الاقتضاء، لرصد تنفيذ إصلاحات السياسات والبرامج المتعلقة بصحة المرأة؛ والعمل، حسب الاقتضاء، على إنشاء جهات محورية رفيعة المستوى في أجهزة التخطيط الوطني تكون مسؤولة عن الرصد وذلك بغية ضمان إدراج الاهتمامات المتعلقة بصحة المرأة ضمن التيار الرئيسي لجميع الوكالات والبرامج الحكومية ذات الصلة.
  111- من جانب الحكومات، والأمم المتحدة ووكالاتها المتخصصة، والمؤسسات المالية الدولية، والجهات المانحة الثنائية والقطاع الخاص، حسب الاقتضاء:
  (أ) صياغة سياسات تشجع الاستثمار في مجال صحة المرأة والقيام، حيثما يقتضي اﻷمر، بزيادة الاعتمادات المخصصة لهذا الاستثمار؛
       (ب) تقديم المساعدة المادية والمالية والسوقية المناسبة للمنظمات الشبابية غير الحكومية لتعزيزها حتى تلبي اهتمامات الشباب في مجال الصحة بما في ذلك الصحة الجنسية والإنجابية؛
  (ج) إعطاء أولوية أعلى لصحة المرأة واستحداث آليات لتنسيق وتنفيذ الأهداف الصحية الواردة في منهاج العمل والاتفاقات الدولية ذات الصلة ضماناً لتحقيق تقدم.

----------


## سالي جمعة

*دال - العنف ضد المرأة*  112- يمثل العنف ضد المرأة عقبة أمام تحقيق أهداف المساواة والتنمية والسلم. والعنف ضد المرأة ينتهك وينال على حد سواء من تمتع المرأة بحقوق الإنسان والحريات الأساسية أو يبطلـها. ويمثل اﻹخـفاق الطويل اﻷمد في حماية تلك الحقوق والحريات وتعزيزها في حالة حدوث عنف ضد المرأة مسألة تثير قلق جميع الدول وينبغي معالجتها. وقد اتسع نطاق المعرفة بمسبباته وآثاره، ومدى انتشاره والتدابير الرامية إلى مكافحته، اتساعاً كبيراً منذ مؤتمر نيروبي. وفي جميع المجتمعات، تتعرض النساء والبنات بدرجات متفاوتة لإيذاء بدني وجنسي ونفسي يتخطى حدود الدخل والطبقة والثقافة. وتدني المركز الاجتماعي والاقتصادي للمرأة يمكن أن يكون سببا ونتيجة على حد سواء ﻷعمال العنف ضد المرأة.
  ‎‏‎113- ويقصد بمصطلح "العنف ضد المرأة " أي عمل من أعمال العنف القائم على نوع الجنس يترتب عليه، أو من المحتمل أن يترتب عليه، أذى بدني أو جنسي أو نفسي أو معاناة للمرأة، بما في ذلك التهديد بالقيام بأعمال من هذا القبيل، أو الإكراه أو الحرمان التعسفي من الحرية، سواء حدث ذلك في الحياة العامة أو الخاصة. وبناء على ذلك، يشمل العنف ضد المرأة ما يلي، على سبيل المثال ﻻ الحصر:
  (أ) أعمال العنف البدني والجنسي والنفسي التي تحدث في الأسرة، بما في ذلك الضرب، والاعتداء الجنسي على الأطفال الإناث في الأسرة المعيشية، وأعمال العنف المتعلقة بالبائنة/المهر، واغتصاب الزوجة، وختان الإناث وغير ذلك من التقاليد الضارة بالمرأة، وأعمال العنف بين غير المتزوجين، وأعمال العنف المتعلقة بالاستغلال؛
  (ب) أعمال العنف البدني والجنسي والنفسي التي تحدث داخل المجتمع بوجه عام، بما في ذلك الاغتصاب والاعتداء الجنسي، والتحرش الجنسي، والتخويف في مكان العمل، وفي المؤسسات التعليمية وفي أماكن أخرى، والاتجار بالنساء والإكراه على البغاء؛
  (ج) أعمال العنف البدني والجنسي والنفسي التي تقترفها أو تتغاضى عنها الدولة، أينما تحدث.
  ‎114- وتشمل أعمال العنف الأخرى ضد المرأة انتهاكات حقوق الإنسان للمرأة في حالات النزاع المسلح، وبخاصة أعمال القتل، والاغتصاب المنظم، والرق الجنسي والحمل القسري.
  ‎115‏- كما تشمل أعمال العنف ضد المرأة التعقيم القسري والإجهاض القسري، والاستخدام الإكراهي/القسري لوسائل منع الحمل، والانتقاء الجنسي قبل الولادة، ووأد الإناث.
  116- كما أن بعض فئات النساء، مثل النساء اللائي ينتمين إلى فئات أقلية، والنساء اللائي ينتمين إلى السكان الأصليين، واللاجئات، والمهاجرات ومن بينهن العاملات المهاجرات، والنساء اللائي يعشن تحت وطأة الفقر في مجتمعات ريفية أو نائية، والمعدمات، والمودعات في مؤسسات أو المحتجزات، والأطفال الإناث، والمصابات بإعاقة، والمسنات، والمشردات، والعائدات إلى أوطانهن، والنساء اللائي يعشن في فقر، والنساء اللائي يعشن في حالات النزاع المسلح والاحتلال اﻷجنبي والحروب العدوانية والحروب الأهلية والإرهاب بما في ذلك أخذ الرهائن عرضة كذلك للعنف بوجه خاص.
  ‎117- وأعمال العنف أو التهديد باستعماله، سواء حدثت داخل البيت، أو في المجتمع المحلي، أو اقترفتها الدولة أو تغاضت عنها، تغرس الخوف والشعور بانعدام اﻷمن في نفس المرأة وتشكل عقبة أمام تحقيق المساواة وأمام التنمية والسلم. ويمثل الخوف من العنف، بما في ذلك التحرش، معوقاً دائما أمام قدرة المرأة على التحرك ويحد من إمكانية حصولها على الموارد ومزاولتها للأنشطة الأساسية. وترتبط تكاليف اجتماعية وصحية واقتصادية مرتفعة بالنسبة للفرد والمجتمع بأعمال العنف ضد المرأة. ويمثل العنف ضد المرأة آلية من الآليات الاجتماعية الخطيرة التي ترغم المرأة على أن تشغل مرتبة أدنى بالمقارنة بالرجل. وفي كثير من الحالات، يحدث العنف ضد النساء والبنات في الأسرة أو داخل البيت، حيث يتغاضى عن أعمال العنف في كثير من اﻷحيان. وكثيرا ما يجري إهمال البنات الصغيرات والنساء، والاعتداء عليهن بدنياً وجنسياً، واغتصابهن من جانب أفراد الأسرة والأفراد الآخرين في الأسرة المعيشية، كما تحدث حالات إيذاء من جانب الزوج أو من غير الزوج دون اﻹبلاغ عنها ومن ثم يصعب اكتشافها. وحتى في حالة اﻹبلاغ عن أعمال العنف تلك، كثيراً ما يكون هناك قصور في حماية الضحايا أو معاقبة الجناة.
  ‎118- والعنف ضد المرأة مظهر من مظاهر علاقات القوى غير المتكافئة على مدى التاريخ بين الرجل والمرأة، مما أدى إلى سيطرة الرجل على المرأة وتمييزه ضدها والحيلولة دون نهوض المرأة بالكامل. والعنف ضد المرأة طوال أطوار حياتها نابع أساساً من اﻷنماط الثقافية، وبخاصة اﻵثار الضارة المترتبة على عادات أو تقاليد معينة وجميع أعمال التطرف المرتبطة بالعنصر أو الجنس أو اللغة أو الدين التي تديم تدني المركز الممنوح للمرأة في الأسرة ومكان العمل والمجتمع المحلي والمجتمع ككل. وتتفاقم أعمال العنف ضد المرأة بالضغوط الاجتماعية، وبخاصة الخجل من شجب أعمال معينة ما برحت ترتكب ضد المرأة؛ وافتقار المرأة إلى سبل الحصول على المعلومات القانونية؛ أو المساعدة أو الحماية؛ والافتقار إلى القوانين التي تحظر بصورة فعالة أعمال العنف ضد المرأة؛ وعدم إصلاح القوانين القائمة؛ وعدم كفاية الجهود المبذولة من جانب السلطات العامة لزيادة الوعي بالقوانين القائمة وإنفاذها؛ وعدم وجود الوسائل التعليمية وغيرها لمعالجة مسببات العنف وآثاره. أما صور أعمال العنف ضد المرأة التي تنقلها وسائط اﻹعلام، وبخاصة تلك التي تصور الاغتصاب أو الرق الجنسي وكذلك استخدام النساء والبنات كأشياء جنسية، بما في ذلك المواد الإباحية، فإنها تمثل عوامل مساهمة في استمرار انتشار ذلك العنف، مما يؤثر سلباً على المجتمع المحلي عامة، وعلى الأطفال والشباب خاصة.
  ‎119‏- ويمثل وضع نهج كلي ومتعدد التخصصات للمهمة التي تمثل تحدياً المتعلقة بالعمل على جعل اﻷسر والمجتمعات المحلية والدول خالية من أعمال العنف ضد المرأة أمرا ضرورياً ويمكن تحقيقه. وﻻ بد أن تشيع المساواة والمشاركة بين المرأة والرجل، واحترام كرامة الإنسان، في جميع مراحل التنشئة الاجتماعية. وينبغي أن تعزز نظم التعليم احترام الذات، والاحترام المتبادل، والتعاون بين المرأة والرجل.
  ‏‎120- وعدم وجود قدر كاف من البيانات والإحصاءات المصنفة حسب نوع الجنس بشأن مدى انتشار العنف يجعل من الصعب وضع البرامج ورصد التغيرات. ويؤدي الافتقار إلى الوثائق والبحوث المتعلقة بالعنف الأسري، والتحرش الجنسي، وأعمال العنف ضد النساء والبنات سراً وعلناً، بما في ذلك في أماكن العمل، أو عدم كفاية تلك الوثائق والبحوث، إلى عرقلة الجهود المبذولة لتصميم استراتيجيات محددة للتدخل. ويتضح من الخبرة المكتسبة في عدد من البلدان أنه يمكن تعبئة النساء والرجال للتغلب على أعمال العنف بجميع أشكالها وأنه يمكن اتخاذ تدابير عامة فعالة لمعالجة مسببات أعمال العنف وآثارها على حد سواء. وتمثل جماعات الرجال التي تعبئ جهودها ضد العنف القائم على نوع الجنس حليفاً ضرورياً من أجل التغيير.
  ‎121- ويمكن أن تتعرض المرأة للعنف الذي يرتكبه الأشخاص الذين يكونون في مواقع السلطة في حالتي النزاع واللانزاع على السواء. ومن شأن تدريب جميع المسؤولين في مجال القانون الإنساني وقانون حقوق الإنسان، ومعاقبة مرتكبي أعمال العنف ضد المرأة، أن يساعدا على ضمان عدم حدوث أعمال العنف تلك بأيدي المسؤولين العموميين الذين ينبغي أن يكون باستطاعة المرأة أن تثق فيهم، ومن بينهم أفراد الشرطة ومسئولو السجون وقوات اﻷمن.
  ‎122- ويمثل القمع الفعال للاتجار بالنساء والبنات لأغراض تجارة الجنس مسألة تثير اهتماماً دولياً ملحاً. وتدعو الحاجة إلى استعراض وتعزيز تنفيذ اتفاقية قمع الاتجار بالأشخاص واستغلال بغاء الغير الصادرة عام ‎1949‏،[23] فضلاً عن الصكوك الأخرى ذات الصلة. وقد أصبح استغلال المرأة في الشبكات الدولية للبغاء والاتجار بالمرأة محور اهتمام رئيسي للجريمة الدولية المنظمة. والمقررة الخاصة للجنة حقوق الإنسان المعنية بالعنف ضد المرأة، التي استطلعت تلك الأعمال بوصفها سبباً إضافياً لانتهاك حقوق الإنسان والحريات الأساسية للنساء والبنات، مدعوة إلى أن تتناول في حدود ولايتها، وبصفة عاجلة، قضية الاتجار الدولي بالمرأة لأغراض تجارة الجنس، وكذلك قضايا الإكراه على البغاء، والاغتصاب، والاعتداء الجنسي والسياحة القائمة على الجنس. ويتزايد تعرض النساء والبنات اللائي يقعن ضحايا لهذه التجارة الدولية لخطر المزيد من العنف، وكذلك الحمل غير المرغوب فيه والأمراض المعدية التي تنتقل عن طريق الاتصال الجنسي، بما في ذلك الإصابة بفيروس نقص المناعة البشرية/الايدز.
  ‎123‏- وينبغي للحكومات ولسائر الجهات الفاعلة، عند تناول مسألة العنف ضد المرأة، أن تروج ﻻتباع سياسة نشطة وواضحة ترمي إلى إدراج منظور يتعلق بنوع الجنس ضمن التيار الرئيسي لكل السياسات والبرامج، بحيث يتسنى، قبل اتخاذ القرارات، إجراء تحليل لآثارها على المرأة وكذلك على الرجل.
*الهدف الاستراتيجي دال* *-1-* *اتخاذ إجراءات متكاملة لمنع العنف ضد المرأة والقضاء عليه* الإجراءات التي يتعين اتخاذها
  124- من جانب الحكومات:
  (أ) إدانة العنف ضد المرأة والامتناع عن التذرع بأي عرف أو تقليد أو اعتبار ديني تجنباً للوفاء بالتزاماتها للقضاء عليه كما هي مبينة في إعلان القضاء على العنف ضد المرأة؛
  (ب) الامتناع عن ممارسة العنف ضد المرأة وبذل الجهود، على النحو الواجب، لمنع أعمال العنف ضدها والتحقيق في هذه الأعمال، والاضطلاع، وفقاً للقوانين الوطنية، بالمعاقبة على هذه الأعمال سواء كان مرتكبها هو الدولة أو فرد عادي؛
  (ج) النص في القوانين المحلية على عقوبات جزائية أو مدنية أو عقوبات ترتبط بالعمل أو عقوبات إدارية، و/أو تشديد هذه العقوبات من أجل المعاقبة على الأذى الذي يلحق بالنساء والبنات اللائي يتعرضن ﻷي شكل من أشكال العنف، سواء حدث في المنزل أو في مكان العمل أو في المجتمع المحلي أو في المجتمع عموماً، والتعويض عن هذا الأذى؛
  (د) اعتماد و/أو تنفيذ قوانين للقضاء على العنف ضد المرأة، تركز على الوقاية من العنف وملاحقة مرتكبيه، واستعراض وتحليل هذه القوانين على نحو دوري بغية ضمان فعاليتها؛ واتخاذ تدابير تضمن حماية المرأة التي يمارس العنف ضدها، والوصول إلى سبل اﻻنتصاف العادلة والفعالة، بما فيها التعويض والتأمين ضد الضرر وعلاج الضحايا وتأهيل مرتكبيه؛
  (هـ) العمل بنشاط على التصديق على/أو تنفيذ جميع قواعد وصكوك حقوق الإنسان الدولية التي تتصل بالعنف ضد المرأة، ومن ضمنها تلك الواردة في الإعلان العالمي لحقوق الإنسان،[24] والعهد الدولي الخاص بالحقوق المدنية والسياسية، والعهد الدولي الخاص بالحقوق الاقتصادية والاجتماعية والثقافية،[25] واتفاقية مناهضة التعذيب وغيره من ضروب المعاملة أو العقوبة القاسية أو اللاإنسانية أو المهينة؛[26]
  (و) تنفيذ اتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة، مع مراعاة التوصية العامة ‎19 التي اعتمدتها اللجنة المعنية بالقضاء على التمييز ضد المرأة في دورتها الحادية عشرة؛[27]
  (ز) الترويج ﻻتباع سياسة نشطة وواضحة ترمي إلى تضمين كل السياسات والبرامج المتصلة بالعنف ضد المرأة منظوراً يتعلق بنوع الجنس؛ والقيام، على نحو نشط، بتشجيع ودعم وتنفيذ تدابير وبرامج تستهدف زيادة معرفة وفهم أسباب وتبعات وآليات العنف ضد المرأة، وذلك بين المسؤولين عن تنفيذ هذه السياسات، ومنهم موظفو إنفاذ القوانين، وموظفو الشرطة، والعاملون في الميادين القضائية والطبية والاجتماعية وكذلك الأشخاص الذين يعالجون مسائل الأقليات والهجرة واللاجئين؛ وصوغ استراتيجيات تضمن للنساء من ضحايا العنف أﻻ يتكرر إيذاؤهن بسبب وجود قوانين أو ممارسات قضائية أو ممارسات في إنفاذ القوانين ﻻ تقيم اعتباراً لجنسهن؛
  (ح) تمكين النساء اللواتي يمارس العنف ضدهن من الوصول إلى آليات العدالة، وكذلك، على النحو المنصوص عليه في القوانين الوطنية، إلى وسائل انتصاف عادلة وفعالة ترفع عنهن الأذى الذي يلحق بهن، وإعلامهن بحقوقهن الخاصة بالتماس التعويض من خلال هذه الآليات؛
  (ط) سن وإنفاذ قوانين لمواجهة مرتكبي ممارسات العنف ضد المرأة، ومنها، مثلاً، ختان الإناث، ووأد الإناث، والانتقاء الجنسي قبل الولادة، والعنف المتصل بالبائنة/المهر؛ وتقديم دعم قوي للجهود التي تبذلها المنظمات غير الحكومية والمنظمات الأهلية من أجل القضاء على هذه الممارسات؛
  (ى) صوغ وتنفيذ خطط عمل، على جميع المستويات المناسبة، للقضاء على العنف ضد المرأة؛
  (ك) اتخاذ جميع التدابير الملائمة، وخصوصاً في ميدان التعليم، لتعديل أنماط السلوك الاجتماعي والثقافي التي يتبعها الرجال والنساء، وللقضاء على اﻷفكار المتحيزة المسبقة، والممارسات العرفية، وجميع الممارسات الأخرى المستندة إلى فكرة تدني أو تفوق واحد من الجنسين، وإلى أدوار الرجال والنساء التي تكرسها القوالب الفكرية النمطية؛
  (ل) إيجاد وتعزيز آليات مؤسسية تمكن النساء والبنات من الإبلاغ عن أعمال العنف الواقعة عليهن، ومن تقديم الشكاوى فيما يتعلق بها، وذلك في جو مأمون ومستتر، خال من خشية العقوبات أو الانتقام؛
  (م) ضمان حصول النساء المعوقات على المعلومات والخدمات التي تلزمهن فيما يتعلق بالعنف ضد المرأة؛
  (ن) إيجاد أو تحسين أو تطوير البرامج التدريبية لموظفي الشؤون القضائية والقانونية والطبية والاجتماعية والتعليمية ورجال الشرطة وموظفي شؤون الهجرة، حسب الاقتضاء، وتمويل تلك البرامج توخياً لتفادي التعسف في السلطة الذي يفضي إلى العنف ضد المرأة، وتوعية هؤلاء الموظفين بطابع أعمال العنف والتهديدات بالعنف القائمة على أساس نوع الجنس، ضماناً لمعاملة النساء الضحايا معاملة منصفة؛
  (س) الاضطلاع، حيثما يلزم، باعتماد قوانين تعاقب رجال الشرطة وقوات اﻷمن أو أي موظفين آخرين للدولة يمارسون أعمال العنف ضد المرأة خلال أدائهم لمهامهم، وتعزيز ما هو موجود من هذه القوانين؛ واستعراض القوانين النافذة واتخاذ التدابير اللازمة ضد مرتكبي هذا العنف؛
  (ع) تخصيص موارد كافية، من ميزانيات الحكومات، وتعبئة موارد المجتمعات المحلية اللازمة للأنشطة المتصلة بالقضاء على العنف ضد المرأة، ومن ضمن ذلك ما يلزم من موارد لتنفيذ خطط العمل على جميع المستويات المناسبة؛
  (ف) تضمين التقارير التي تقدم وفقاً ﻷحكام صكوك الأمم المتحدة المتعلقة بحقوق الإنسان معلومات تتصل بالعنف ضد المرأة وبالتدابير المتخذة لتنفيذ إعلان القضاء على العنف ضد المرأة؛
  (ص) التعاون مع المقررة الخاصة للجنة حقوق الإنسان المعنية بالعنف ضد المرأة ومساعدتها في الوفاء بولايتها، وإمدادها بكل المعلومات التي تطلبها؛ والتعاون أيضاً مع سائر الآليات المختصة، التي منها المقرر الخاص للجنة حقوق الإنسان المعني بالتعذيب والمقرر الخاص للجنة حقوق الإنسان المعني بالإعدام بإجراءات موجزة والإعدام خارج نطاق العدالة والإعدام التعسفي، فيما يتصل بالعنف ضد المرأة؛
  (ق) توصية لجنة حقوق الإنسان بتجديد ولاية المقررة الخاصة المعنية بالعنف ضد المرأة عندما تنتهي هذه الولاية، في عام ‎1997‏، وباستكمال الولاية وتعزيزها حيثما كان هناك ما يسوغ ذلك.
  ‎125- من جانب الحكومات، بما في ذلك هيئات الحكم المحلي والمنظمات المحلية والمنظمات غير الحكومية والمؤسسات التعليمية والقطاعان العام والخاص، وﻻ سيما المؤسسات ووسائط اﻹعلام، حسب الاقتضاء:
  (أ) توفير مراكز إيواء ممولة تمويلاً جيداً وتقديم الدعم لإغاثة البنات والنساء الواقع عليهن العنف، فضلاً عن تقديم الخدمات الطبية والنفسية وغيرها من خدمات المشورة والمعونة القانونية المجانية أو ذات التكلفة المنخفضة، حيثما توجد حاجة إليها، وتقديم المساعدة المناسبة لتمكينهن من إيجاد سبل الرزق؛
  (ب) إقامة خدمات ميسورة لغوياً وثقافياً للمهاجرات من النساء والبنات، بمن فيهن العاملات المهاجرات من ضحايا العنف القائم على أساس نوع الجنس؛
  (ج) الاعتراف بأن العاملات المهاجرات عرضة للعنف وغيره من أشكال إساءة المعاملة، بمن فيهن العاملات المهاجرات اللاتي يعتمد مركزهن القانوني في البلد المضيف على أرباب العمل الذين قد يستغلون مركزهن؛
  (د) تقديم الدعم إلى المبادرات التي تتخذها المنظمات النسائية والمنظمات غير الحكومية في جميع أرجاء العالم لزيادة الوعي بمسألة العنف الموجه ضد المرأة والمساهمة في القضاء عليه؛
  (هـ) تنظيم حملات تثقيفية وتدريبية من المجتمع المحلي ودعمها وتمويلها من أجل زيادة الوعي بالعنف ضد المرأة بوصفه انتهاكاً لتمتع المرأة بحقوق الإنسان وتعبئة المجتمعات المحلية من أجل استخدام مناهج تقليدية ومبتكرة قائمة على الوعي بالفروق بين الجنسين لفض الخلافات؛
  (و) الاعتراف بالدور الأساسي للمؤسسات الوسيطة ومن قبيلها مراكز الرعاية الصحية اﻷولية ومراكز تنظيم الأسرة وخدمات الصحة المدرسية وخدمات حماية اﻷم والرضع ومراكز اﻷسر المهاجرة وما شابه ذلك، في ميدان المعلومات والتثقيف المتصل بإساءة المعاملة ودعم ذلك الدور وتشجيعه؛
  (ز) تنظيم وتمويل حملات إعلامية وبرامج تعليمية وتدريبية لتوعية البنات والبنين والنساء والرجال بالآثار الضارة، الشخصية والاجتماعية، للعنف في الأسرة والمجتمع المحلي والمجتمع؛ وتعليمهم كيفية التواصل دون عنف؛ وتشجيع توفير التدريب للضحايا وللضحايا المحتملين كي يمكنهم حماية أنفسهم وغيرهم من هذا العنف؛
  (ح) نشر المعلومات عن أشكال المساعدة المتاحة للنساء والأسر ضحايا العنف؛
  (ط) توفير وتمويل وتشجيع برامج الإرشاد وإعادة التأهيل لمرتكبي العنف، وتشجيع البحوث تعزيزاً للجهود المتعلقة بخدمات الإرشاد وإعادة التأهيل هذه بغية الحيلولة دون تكرار حدوث العنف؛
  (ي) زيادة الوعي بمسؤولية وسائط الإعلام في ترويج صور المرأة والرجل غير النمطية، فضلاً عن القضاء على أنماط العرض في وسائط اﻹعلام التي تولد العنف وتشجيع المسؤولين عن محتوى وسائط الإعلام على وضع مبادئ توجيهية مهنية ومدونات لقواعد السلوك؛ وزيادة الوعي أيضاً بأهمية دور وسائط الإعلام في إعلام وتثقيف الناس بشأن أسباب ونتائج العنف ضد المرأة وفي الحفز على مناقشة هذا الموضوع مناقشة عامة.
  126- من جانب الحكومات وأرباب العمل والنقابات والمنظمات المجتمعية والشبابية والمنظمات غير الحكومية، حسب الاقتضاء:
  (أ) وضع برامج وإجراءات من أجل القضاء على التحرش الجنسي وغيره من أشكال العنف ضد المرأة في جميع المؤسسات التعليمية ومواقع العمل وسواها؛
  (ب) وضع برامج وإجراءات تهدف إلى التثقيف وزيادة الوعي بشأن أعمال العنف ضد المرأة التي تشكل جريمة وانتهاكاً لحقوق المرأة كإنسان؛
  (ج) وضع برامج ﻹرشاد وعلاج ومساندة الفتيات والمراهقات والشابات اللائي كن أو ما زلن منخرطات في علاقات تتسم بسوء المعاملة، وﻻ سيما اللاتي يعشن في بيوت أو مؤسسات تحدث فيها إساءة المعاملة؛
  (د) اتخاذ تدابير خاصة للقضاء على العنف ضد المرأة، وﻻ سيما لمن يعشن في حالات يكن فيها عرضة للعنف، ومن قبيلهن الشابات واللاجئات والمشردات والمشردات داخلياً والمعوقات والعاملات المهاجرات، بما في ذلك إنفاذ أية تشريعات موجودة فعلاً والقيام، حسب الاقتضاء، بوضع تشريعات جديدة للعاملات المهاجرات في كل من البلدان المرسلة والمستقبلة على السواء.
  127- من جانب الأمين العام للأمم المتحدة:
  تزويد المقررة الخاصة للجنة حقوق الإنسان المعنية بالعنف ضد المرأة بجميع المساعدات اللازمة، وﻻ سيما الموظفون والموارد اللازمة للاضطلاع بجميع المهام المدرجة في ولايتها، وﻻ سيما في القيام بالبعثات المضطلع بها على حدة أو بالاشتراك مع مقررين خاصين وأفرقة عاملة أخرى ومتابعتها، وتقديم المساعدة الكافية لعملية المشاورات الدورية مع اللجنة المعنية بالقضاء على التمييز ضد المرأة وجميع الهيئات المنشأة بموجب معاهدات.
  ‎128- من جانب الحكومات والمنظمات الدولية والمنظمات غير الحكومية:
  تشجيع نشر وتنفيذ المبادئ التوجيهية لمفوضية الأمم المتحدة لشؤون اللاجئين المتعلقة بحماية اللاجئات، والمبادئ التوجيهية للمفوضية المتعلقة بمنع العنف الجنسي الموجه ضد اللاجئين والرد عليه.
*الهدف الاستراتيجي دال* *-2-* *دراسة أسباب ونتائج العنف الموجه ضد المرأة وفعالية التدابير الوقائية في هذا الصدد* الإجراءات التي يتعين اتخاذها
  129- من جانب الحكومات والمنظمات الإقليمية والأمم المتحدة والمنظمات الدولية الأخرى ومؤسسات البحوث والمنظمات النسائية والشبابية والمنظمات غير الحكومية، حسب الاقتضاء:
  (أ) تشجيع البحوث وجمع البيانات وتجميع الإحصاءات، وﻻ سيما تلك المتعلقة بالعنف الأسري، عن انتشار مختلف أشكال العنف الموجه ضد المرأة وتشجيع البحوث فيما يتعلق بأسباب العنف ضد المرأة وطبيعته وخطورته وعواقبه وفعالية التدابير المنفذة لمنع العنف ضد المرأة وإنصاف المرأة في حالة ارتكابه؛
  (ب) نشر نتائج البحوث والدراسات على نطاق واسع؛
  (ج) دعم البحوث المتعلقة بأثر العنف، ومن قبيله الاغتصاب، على المرأة والطفلة، والشروع في تلك البحوث، وإتاحة المعلومات والإحصاءات التي تسفر عنها للجمهور؛
  (د) تشجيع وسائط اﻹعلام على دراسة أثر القوالب النمطية ﻷدوار الجنسين بما في ذلك تلك القوالب التي تديمها الإعلانات التجارية التي تكرس العنف وعدم المساواة القائمين على أساس الجنس، وكيفية انتقالها عبر دورة الحياة، واتخاذ تدابير للقضاء على تلك الصور السلبية بغية التشجيع على إقامة مجتمع خال من العنف.
*الهدف الاستراتيجي دال* *-3-* *القضاء على الاتجار بالمرأة ومساعدة ضحايا العنف الناجم عـن البغاء وعمليات الاتجار* الإجراءات التي يتعين اتخاذها
  ‎130- من جانب حكومات بلدان المنشأ والعبور والوجهة النهائية، والمنظمات الإقليمية والدولية، حسب الاقتضاء:
  (أ) النظر في التصديق على الاتفاقيات الدولية المتعلقة بالاتجار بالأشخاص وبالرق وفي إنفاذها؛
  (ب) اتخاذ تدابير ملائمة للتصدي للعوامل الجذرية، بما فيها العوامل الخارجية، التي تشجع الاتجار بالنساء والبنات لأغراض البغاء والأشكال الأخرى لاستغلال الجنس لأغراض تجارية وحالات الزواج بالإكراه والعمل القسري، بغية القضاء على اﻻتجار بالمرأة، بما في ذلك تعزيز التشريعات القائمة من أجل توفير حماية أفضل لحقوق النساء والبنات ومعاقبة مرتكبي الانتهاكات عن طريق التدابير الجنائية والمدنية على السواء؛
  (ج) زيادة تعاون جميع سلطات ومؤسسات إنفاذ القوانين المختصة وزيادة اتخاذها إجراءات متضافرة من أجل القضاء على الشبكات الوطنية والإقليمية والدولية العاملة في مجال الاتجار بالمرأة؛
  (د) تخصيص موارد لتوفير برامج شاملة تهدف إلى علاج ضحايا الاتجار بالمرأة وتأهيلهم في المجتمع، بما في ذلك عن طريق التدريب على العمل وتقديم المساعدة القانونية والرعاية الصحية المحاطة بالسرية واتخاذ تدابير لتحقيق التعاون مع المنظمات غير الحكومية من أجل توفير الرعاية الاجتماعية والطبية والنفسية لضحايا الاتجار بالمرأة؛
  (هـ) وضع برامج وسياسات تثقيف وتدريب والنظر في سن تشريعات تهدف إلى منع السياحة القائمة على الجنس والاتجار بالمرأة، مع التركيز بصفة خاصة على حماية الشابات والأطفال.

----------


## سالي جمعة

*هاء - المرأة والنزاع المسلح*  ‎131‏- إن قيام بيئة تحافظ على السلام العالمي وتعزز وتحمي حقوق الإنسان والديمقراطية وتسوية المنازعات بالوسائل السلمية، وفقاً للمبادئ المتمثلة في عدم التهديد باستخدام القوة وعدم استخدامها ضد السلامة الإقليمية أو الاستقلال السياسي وفي احترام السيادة على النحو المنصوص عليه في ميثاق الأمم المتحدة، يشكل عاملاً مهماً من عوامل النهوض بالمرأة. ويرتبط السلام ارتباطاً ﻻ انفصام له بالمساواة بين النساء والرجال وبالتنمية. وما زالت المنازعات المسلحة وغيرها من المنازعات والإرهاب وأخذ الرهائن موجودة في كثير من أنحاء العالم. ويشكل العدوان، والاحتلال اﻷجنبي، والمنازعات العرقية وغيرها من المنازعات واقعاً مستمراً يؤثر على النساء والرجال في كل منطقة تقريباً. وﻻ تزال الانتهاكات الجسيمة والمنتظمة لحقوق الإنسان والحالات التي تشكل عقبات خطيرة في سبيل التمتع الكامل بهذه الحقوق تحدث في مختلف أنحاء العالم. وتشمل تلك الانتهاكات والعقبات، بالإضافة إلى التعذيب وضروب المعاملة أو العقوبة القاسية اللاإنسانية والمهينة، الإعدام بإجراءات موجزة والإعدام التعسفي، وحالات الاختفاء، والاحتجاز التعسفي، وجميع أشكال العنصرية، والتمييز العنصري، والاحتلال اﻷجنبي، والسيطرة الأجنبية، وكره اﻷجانب، والفقر، والجوع، وغير ذلك من أشكال الحرمان من الحقوق الاقتصادية والاجتماعية والثقافية، والتعصب الديني والإرهاب، والتمييز ضد المرأة، وغياب سيادة القانون. ويجري أحياناً على نحو منتظم تجاهل القانون الإنساني الدولي الذي يحظر الاعتداء على السكان المدنيين بصفتهم تلك، كما أن حقوق الإنسان غالباً ما تنتهك في حالات المنازعات المسلحة، مما يؤثر على السكان المدنيين، وبخاصة النساء والأطفال وكبار السن والمعوقون. ويمثل انتهاك حقوق الإنسان للمرأة في حالات المنازعات المسلحة انتهاكاً للمبادئ الأساسية للقانون الدولي لحقوق الإنسان والقانون الإنساني الدولي. والانتهاكات الجماعية لحقوق الإنسان، وخاصة ما يتخذ منها شكل إبادة اﻷجناس و "التطهير العرقي" كإستراتيجية من استراتيجيات الحرب وما يترتب عليها من نتائج، والاغتصاب، بما في ذلك الاغتصاب المنتظم للنساء في حالات الحرب، اﻷمر الذي يؤدي إلى النزوح الجماعي للاجئين والمشردين، كل هذه ممارسات بغيضة ومحل إدانة قوية ويجب وقفها فوراً، مع وجوب معاقبة مرتكبي هذه الجرائم. ويعود منشأ بعض حالات النزاع المسلح هذه إلى تعرض بلد للغزو أو الاستعمار من جانب دولة أخرى وإطالة أمد ذلك الاستعمار باستخدام قمع الدولة والقمع العسكري.
  ‎132‏- وتنص اتفاقية جنيف المتعلقة بحماية الأشخاص المدنيين وقت الحرب لعام ‎1949 وبروتوكولاتها الإضافية لعام ‎1977‏،[28] على حماية النساء بصفة خاصة من الاعتداء على شرفهن وعلى اﻷخص من المعاملة المهينة والمذلة، والاغتصاب، والبغاء القسري أو أي نوع من الاعتداء المشين. ويرد كذلك في إعلان وبرنامج عمل فيينا اللذين اعتمدهما المؤتمر العالمي لحقوق الإنسان أن "انتهاكات حقوق الإنسان للمرأة في حالات النزاع المسلح تشكل انتهاكات للمبادئ الأساسية للقانون الدولي لحقوق الإنسان وللقانون الإنساني الدولي.[29] وتقتضي جميع الانتهاكات التي من هذا النوع، بما في ذلك على وجه الخصوص القتل، والاغتصاب، بما في ذلك الاغتصاب المنظم والاسترقاق الجنسي والحمل القسري، مواجهتها برد فعال على نحو خاص وما زالت الانتهاكات الجسيمة والمنتظمة والحالات التي تشكل عقبات خطيرة تحول دون التمتع الكامل بحقوق الإنسان تحدث في مناطق مختلفة من العالم. وتشمل تلك الانتهاكات والعقبات، بالإضافة إلى التعذيب والمعاملة القاسية اللاإنسانية والمهينة أو الاحتجاز بدون محاكمة والاحتجاز التعسفي، جميع أشكال العنصرية والتمييز العنصري وكره اﻷجانب والحرمان من الحقوق الاقتصادية والاجتماعية والثقافية والتعصب الديني.
  ‎133‏- وتشكل انتهاكات حقوق الإنسان في حالات النزاع المسلح والاحتلال العسكري انتهاكات للمبادئ الأساسية للقانون الدولي لحقوق الإنسان وللقانون الإنساني الدولي المجسدة في الصكوك الدولية المتعلقة بحقوق الإنسان وفي اتفاقيات جنيف لعام ‎1949 وبروتوكولاتها الإضافية. وما زالت الانتهاكات الجسيمة وسياسات التطهير العرقي تنفذ في المناطق التي مزقتها الحرب والمناطق المحتلة. وكان مما نشأ عن هذه الممارسات حدوث تدفقات جماعية من اللاجئين والمشردين الآخرين الذين يحتاجون إلى حماية دولية والأشخاص النازحين داخلياً، وغالبيتهم من النساء والمراهقات والأطفال. وغالباً ما يتجاوز عدد الضحايا المدنيين، ومعظمهم من النساء والأطفال، عدد الإصابات بين المقاتلين. وبالإضافة إلى ذلك، غالباً ما تتحول المرأة إلى مقدمة خدمات رعاية للمقاتلين المصابين وتجد نفسها، نتيجة للنزاع، وقد تحولت بصورة غير متوقعة إلى المدبر الوحيد لشؤون الأسرة المعيشية، والوالد الوحيد، وراعي اﻷقارب المسنين.
  ‎134‏- وفي عالم يتسم باستمرار عدم الاستقرار وبالعنف، ثمة حاجة ملحة إلى تنفيذ نهج تعاونية تجاه السلم والأمن. ووصول المرأة إلى هياكل السلطة ومشاركتها الكاملة فيها على قدم المساواة، ومشاركتها الكاملة في جميع الجهود التي تبذل من أجل منع المنازعات وتسويتها، كلها أمور أساسية لصون وتعزيز السلام والأمن. ورغم أن المرأة بدأت تؤدي دوراً هاماً في حل النزاعات، وحفظ السلام، وفي آليات الدفاع والشؤون الخارجية، فإنها ما زالت ممثلة تمثيلاً ناقصاً في مناصب صنع القرار. وإذا أريد للمرأة أن تنهض بدور متساو في تأمين السلم وصيانته، فيجب تمكينها سياسياً واقتصادياً، ويجب أن تكون ممثلة على جميع مستويات صنع القرار تمثيلاً كافياً.
  ‎135‏- ورغم أن مجتمعات بأكملها تعاني من عواقب النزاع المسلح والإرهاب، فإن النساء والبنات يتأثرن بشكل خاص بسبب مركزهن في المجتمع وجنسهن. وغالباً ما تقوم أطراف في النزاع باغتصاب النساء بلا عقاب، ويستخدمون أحياناً الاغتصاب المنظم كأسلوب حربي وإرهابي. وتتحمل أثر العنف ضد المرأة وانتهاك حقوق الإنسان للمرأة في تلك الحالات النساء من جميع اﻷعمار، اللائي يعانين من التشريد وفقدان المنازل والممتلكات، وفقدان أقرب اﻷقارب أو اختفائهم القسري، ومن الفقر وانفصال أفراد الأسرة وتشتتهم، واللائي يقعن ضحية ﻷعمال القتل والإرهاب والتعذيب والاختفاء القسري والاسترقاق الجنسي والاغتصاب والاعتداء الجنسي والحمل القسري في حالات النزاع المسلح، وخاصة نتيجة لسياسات التطهير العرقي وغير ذلك من أشكال العنف الجديدة والناشئة. ويتفاقم ذلك بسبب ما يترتب على النزاعات المسلحة والاحتلال اﻷجنبي والسيطرة الأجنبية من عواقب اجتماعية واقتصادية وصدمات نفسية تلازمهن طيلة حياتهن.
  ‎136‏- وتشكل النساء والأطفال قرابة ‎80 في المائة من ملايين اللاجئين وغيرهم من المشردين في العالم، بمن فيهم المشردون داخلياً. وهم مهددون بالحرمان من ممتلكاتهم، ومن السلع والخدمات، وحرمانهم من حقهم في العودة إلى ديارهم الأصلية، ومهددون كذلك بالعنف وانعدام اﻷمن. وينبغي إيلاء اهتمام خاص للعنف الجنسي الموجه ضد النساء والبنات المبعدات والمستخدم كأسلوب للاضطهاد في حملات إرهاب وتخويف منظمة وإرغام أفراد مجموعة عرقية أو ثقافية أو دينية معينة على الفرار من منازلهم. وقد تضطر النساء أيضاً إلى الفرار بسبب خوف له ما يبرره من الاضطهاد ﻷسباب مذكورة في اتفاقية عام ‎1951‏ المتعلقة بمركز اللاجئين وبروتوكول عام ‎1967‏، بما في ذلك الاضطهاد من خلال العنف الجنسي أو الأشكال الأخرى من الاضطهاد القائم على الانتماء الجنسي، ويظللن معرضات للعنف والاستغلال وهن في حالة فرار، في بلدان الملجأ وبلدان إعادة التوطين، وفي أثناء عملية اﻹعادة إلى الوطن وبعدها. وغالبا ما تواجه المرأة في بعض بلدان اللجوء صعوبات في الاعتراف بها كلاجئة عندما يكون طلبهن ذلك مستنداً إلى مثل هذا الاضطهاد.
  ‎137‏- وتظهر اللاجئات والمشردات والمهاجرات في معظم الحالات قوة وقدرة على التحمل وحسن التدبير ويمكن أن يساهمن بشكل إيجابي في بلدان إعادة التوطين، أو عند العودة إلى بلد المنشأ. ويلزم إشراكهن على نحو مناسب في القرارات التي تمسهن.
  ‎138‏- وقد دعا كثير من المنظمات غير الحكومية النسائية إلى إجراء تخفيضات في النفقات العسكرية في جميع أنحاء العالم وكذلك في التجارة الدولية للأسلحة وتهريبها وانتشارها. وأشد المتضررين من النزاعات والإنفاق العسكري المفرط هم الأشخاص الذين يعيشون في فقر والمحرومون بسبب عدم الاستثمار في الخدمات الأساسية. وتعاني أيضاً النساء اللاتي يعشن تحت وطأة الفقر، وبخاصة الريفيات، من آثار استخدام الأسلحة الضارة بشكل خاص أو التي لها آثار عشوائية. ويوجد أكثر من ‎100‏ مليون من الألغام اﻷرضية المضادة للأفراد موزعة في ‎64‏ بلداً من العالم. وينبغي تناول ذلك اﻷثر السلبي الذي تتعرض له التنمية من جراء النفقات العسكرية المفرطة وتجارة السلاح والاستثمار لأغراض إنتاج الأسلحة وحيازتها. في نفس الوقت، فإن صون اﻷمن الوطني والسلم عامل هام للنمو الاقتصادي والتنمية وتمكين المرأة.
  ‎139- ويعد دور المرأة في أوقات النزاع المسلح وانهيار المجتمعات حاسماً. فهي غالباً ما تعمل من أجل الحفاظ على النظام الاجتماعي في خضم النزاعات المسلحة وغيرها من النزاعات. وتقدم المرأة مساهمة كبيرة ولكن غير معترف بها في أكثر اﻷحيان بوصفها مربية تدعو إلى السلم في كل من أسرتها ومجتمعها.
  ‎140‏- والتعليم الرامي إلى تشجيع ثقافة سلام تدعم العدالة والتسامح لجميع الدول والشعوب أساسي للتوصل إلى سلام دائم وينبغي بدؤه في سن مبكرة. وينبغي أن يتضمن عناصر لحل النزاعات، والوساطة، والحد من التحيز، واحترام التنوع.
  ‎141‏- وينبغي، لدى معالجة النزاعات المسلحة وغيرها من النزاعات، تشجيع إتباع سياسة فعالة وملحوظة لإدماج منظور يراعي الانتماء الجنسي ضمن التيار الرئيسي لجميع السياسات العامة والبرامج بحيث يجري، قبل اتخاذ القرارات، تحليل آثارها على كل من المرأة والرجل.
*الهدف الإستراتيجي هاء* *-**1**-* *زيادة مشاركة المرأة في حل النزاعات وصنع القرارات وحماية النساء اللائي يعشن تحت ظروف النزاعات المسلحة وغيرها أو اللائي يعشن تحت الاحتلال اﻷجنبي* الإجراءات التي يتعين اتخاذها
  ‎142‏- من جانب الحكومات والمؤسسات الدولية والحكومية الدولية والإقليمية:
  (أ) اتخاذ إجراءات لتشجيع المشاركة المنصفة من قبل النساء والفرص المتساوية لهن فيما يتصل بالإسهام في كافة المحافل وأنشطة السلم على جميع الأصعدة، وﻻ سيما على صعيد صنع القرار، بما في ذلك الأمانة العامة للأمم المتحدة، مع إيلاء المراعاة الواجبة للتوزيع الجغرافي العادل وفقا للمادة ‎101 من ميثاق الأمم المتحدة؛
  (ب) تعزيز دور المرأة وكفالة تمثيلها على قدم المساواة على جميع مستويات صنع القرار في المؤسسات الوطنية والدولية التـي قـد تصنع السياسة أو تؤثر عليها فيما يتعلق بالمسائل المتصلة بحفظ السلام والدبلوماسية الوقائية والأنشطة ذات الصلة، وفي جميع مراحل الوساطة والمفاوضات المتعلقة بالسلام، مع مراعاة توصيات الأمين العام المحددة في خطة العمل الإستراتيجية لتحسين مركز المرأة في الأمانة العامة، (‎1995-2000‏)(‎A/49/587‏، الفرع رابعاً)؛
  (ج) إدماج منظور يراعي الانتماء الجنسي في تسوية النزاعات المسلحة أو غيرها والاحتلال اﻷجنبي، واستهداف تحقيق التوازن بين الجنسين عند تعيين أو ترقية المرشحين للمناصب القضائية وغيرها في جميع الهيئات الدولية ذات الصلة، كالمحكمتين الدوليتين للأمم المتحدة المتعلقتين بيوغوسلافيا السابقة ورواندا، ومحكمة العدل الدولية وكذلك غيرها من الهيئات المتصلة بتسوية المنازعات بالوسائل السلمية؛
  (د) كفالة أن تكون هذه الهيئات قادرة على التصدي على النحو الصحيح للقضايا المتعلقة بنوع الجنس بتوفير التدريب المناسب لممثلي اﻻدعاء والقضاة وغيرهم من المسؤولين فيما يتعلق بتناول القضايا التي تتعلق بالاغتصاب والحمل القسري في حالات النزاع المسلح، والاعتداء غير اللائق وغيره من أشكال العنف ضد المرأة في المنازعات المسلحة، بما في ذلك الإرهاب وإدماج منظور يراعي نوع الجنس في أعمالها؛
*الهدف الاستراتيجي هاء* *-**2**-* *تخفيض النفقات العسكرية المفرطة والحد من توافر الأسلحة* الإجراءات التي يتعين اتخاذها
  ‎143‏- من جانب الحكومات
  (أ) القيام، حسب الاقتضاء، ورهناً باعتبارات اﻷمن القومي، بزيادة تحويل الموارد العسكرية والصناعات ذات الصلة إلى الأغراض الإنمائية والسلمية والتعجيل بهذه العملية؛
  (ب) التعهد باستكشاف طرق جديدة لتوليد موارد مالية عامة وخاصة جديدة، بعدة وسائل منها التخفيض المناسب في النفقات العسكرية المفرطة، بما في ذلك النفقات العسكرية والاتجار بالأسلحة على الصعيد العالمي، والاستثمار لأغراض إنتاج الأسلحة وحيازتها، مع أخذ مقتضيات اﻷمن القومي في الاعتبار، وذلك بهدف إمكان تخصيص اﻷموال اﻹضافية لأغراض التنمية الاجتماعية والاقتصادية، وﻻ سيما من أجل النهوض بالمرأة؛
  (ج) اتخاذ إجراءات للتحقيق مع أفراد الشرطة والأمن والقوات المسلحة وغيرهم ممن يرتكبون أعمال عنف ضد المرأة وانتهاكات للقانون الإنساني الدولي وانتهاكات لحقوق الإنسان للمرأة وحالات النزاع المسلح ومعاقبتهم؛
  (د) الاعتراف، مع التسليم بالاحتياجات الدفاعية الوطنية المشروعة، بالأخطار التي تواجه المجتمع من جراء النزاعات المسلحة، والآثار السلبية المترتبة على النفقات العسكرية المفرطة، والاتجار بالأسلحة، وﻻ سيما الأسلحة المفرطة الضرر أو العشوائية اﻷثر، والاستثمار المفرط لأغراض إنتاج الأسلحة وحيازتها، والتصدي لذلك؛ والاعتراف كذلك بضرورة مكافحة الاتجار غير المشروع بالأسلحة، والعنف، والجريمة، وإنتاج العقاقير غير المشروعة، واستخدامها والاتجار غير المشروع بها، والاتجار غير المشروع بالنساء والأطفال؛
  (هـ) إدراكاً ﻷن النساء والأطفال يتأثرون بوجه خاص بالاستخدام العشوائي للألغام اﻷرضية المضادة للأفراد:
  ’‎1‏‘ التعهد بالعمل فعلاً، إذا لم تكن قد قامت بذلك، على التصديق على اتفاقية عام ‎1981‏ الخاصة بحظر أو تقييد استعمال أسلحة تقليدية معينة يمكن اعتبارها مفرطة الضرر أو عشوائية اﻷثر، وﻻ سيما البروتوكول المتعلق بحظر أو تقييد استعمال الألغام والأفخاخ المتفجرة والأجهزة الأخرى (البروتوكول الثاني)،[30] بغية التوصل إلى التصديق العالمي عليهما بحلول عام ‎2000‏؛
  ’‎‎2‏‘ التعهد بأن تنظر بقوة في مسألة تعزيز الاتفاقية لتقليل ما يلاقيه السكان المدنيون من إصابات ومعاناة شديدة من جراء الاستعمال العشوائي للألغام اﻷرضية؛
  ’‎‎3‏‘ التعهد بتعزيز توفير المساعدة في مجال إزالة الألغام، وخاصة بتيسير تبادل المعلومات، ونقل التكنولوجيا، وتشجيع البحوث العلمية، بالنسبة لوسائل إزالة الألغام؛
  ’‎‎4‏‘ وفي إطار الأمم المتحدة، التعهد بدعم الجهود الرامية إلى تنسيق برنامج استجابة موحدة للمساعدة في إزالة الألغام دون تمييز غير ضروري؛
  ’‎5‘ القيام في أقرب موعد ممكن، إذا لم تكن قد فعلت ذلك، باتخاذ قرار بتجميد تصدير الألغام اﻷرضية المضادة للأفراد، بما في ذلك تصديرها إلى هيئات غير حكومية، ويلاحظ مع الارتياح أن دوﻻً كثيرة قد أعلنت بالفعل قرارات بتجميد تصدير هذه الألغام أو نقلها أو بيعها؛
  ’‎‎6‏‘ التعهد بتشجيع بذل مزيد من الجهود الدولية ﻹيجاد حلول للمشاكل التي تسببها الألغام اﻷرضية المضادة للأفراد، بغية إزالتها في نهاية المطاف، تسليماً بأن الدول يمكن أن تتجه بقدر أكبر من الفعالية صوب هذا الهدف، مع ظهور بدائل قابلة للاستمرار وإنسانية؛
  (و) اعترافاً بالدور القيادي الذي تضطلع به المرأة في حركة السلام:
  ’‎‎1‏‘ العمل بنشاط على تحقيق نزع السلاح العام والكامل في ظل رقابة دولية صارمة وفعالة؛
  ’‎‎2‏‘ تأييد المفاوضات المتعلقة بالقيام، دون إبطاء، بإبرام معاهدة عالمية للحظر الشامل للتجارب النووية تكون قابلة للتحقق منها بفعالية وعلى الصعيد المتعدد الأطراف، وتسهم في نزع السلاح النووي ومنع انتشار الأسلحة النووية على أي صورة من الصور؛
  ’‎‎3‏‘ إلى أن يبدأ نفاذ معاهدة الحظر الشامل للتجارب النووية، ممارسة أقصى درجات ضبط النفس فيما يتعلق بالتجارب النووية.
*الهدف الاستراتيجي هاء -‎**3**-* *تشجيع أشكال حل النزاعات بدون عنف والحد* *من**حدوث انتهاكات لحقوق الإنسان في حالات النزاع* الإجراءات التي يتعين اتخاذها
  ‎144‏- من جانب الحكومات:
  (أ) النظر في التصديق على الصكوك الدولية التي تتضمن أحكاما تتعلق بحماية المرأة والطفل في النزاعات المسلحة، بما في ذلك اتفاقية جنيف لعام ‎1949‏ المتعلقة بحماية المدنيين وقت الحرب، والبروتوكولان الإضافيان لاتفاقيات جنيف لعام ‎1949‏ المتعلقان بحماية ضحايا النزاعات الدولية المسلحة (البروتوكول اﻷول) وحماية ضحايا النزاعات المسلحة غير الدولية (البروتوكول الثاني)، أو الانضمام إلى تلك الصكوك؛
  (ب) الاحترام الكامل لمبادئ القانون الإنساني الدولي في النزاعات المسلحة واتخاذ كافة التدابير اللازمة لحماية المرأة والطفل، وبخاصة من الاغتصاب، والإكراه على البغاء وأي شكل آخر من أشكال الاعتداء الجنسي؛
  (ج) تعزيز دور المرأة وكفالة تمثيلها على قدم المساواة على جميع مستويات صنع القرار في المؤسسات الوطنية والدولية التي قد تصنع السياسة أو تؤثر عليها فيما يتعلق بالمسائل المتصلة بحفظ السلام والدبلوماسية الوقائية والأنشطة ذات الصلة، وفي جميع مراحل الوساطة والمفاوضات المتعلقة بالسلام؛ مع مراعاة توصيات الأمين العام المحددة في خطة العمل الإستراتيجية لتحسين مركز المرأة في الأمانة العامة، (‎1995-2000‏) (‎A/49/587‏، الفرع رابعاً).
  ‎145‏- من جانب الحكومات والمنظمات الدولية والإقليمية:
  (أ) عادة تأكيد حق تقرير المصير لجميع الشعوب، وبخاصة الشعوب الخاضعة للسيطرة الاستعمارية أو الأشكال الأخرى للسيطرة الأجنبية أو الاحتلال اﻷجنبي، وأهمية اﻹعمال الفعال لهذا الحق، على النحو المعلن، في جملة أمور، في إعلان وبرنامج عمل فيينا، المعتمدين في المؤتمر العالمي لحقوق الإنسان؛
  (ب) تشجيع الدبلوماسية، والتفاوض وتسوية المنازعات بالوسائل السلمية وفقاً لميثاق الأمم المتحدة، وبخاصة الفقرتان ‎3‏ و4‏ من المادة ‎2‏؛
  (ج) الحث على كشف وإدانة الممارسة المنظمة للاغتصاب وغيره من ضروب المعاملة اللاإنسانية والمهينة للمرأة كأداة متعمدة للحرب والتطهير العرقي، وعلى اتخاذ الخطوات الرامية إلى كفالة توفير المساعدة التامة لضحايا هذه الاعتداءات من أجل إعادة تأهيلهن بدنياً ونفسياً؛
  (د) إعادة تأكيد أن الاغتصاب أثناء النزاع المسلح يشكل جريمة حرب وجريمة مرتكبة ضد الإنسانية وعملاً من أعمال إبادة الجنس على النحو المحدد في اتفاقية منع جريمة إبادة اﻷجناس والمعاقبة عليها،[31] واتخاذ كافة التدابير اللازمة لحماية المرأة والطفل، وتعزيز آليات التحقيق مع كافة المسؤولين ومعاقبتهم وتقديم الجناة إلى العدالة؛
  (ﻫ) دعم وتعزيز المعايير المنصوص عليها في القانون الإنساني الدولي والصكوك الدولية لحقوق الإنسان لمنع جميع أعمال العنف ضد المرأة في حالات النزاع المسلح وأعمال النزاع الأخرى والتعهد بإجراء تحقيق كامل في جميع أعمال العنف ضد المرأة التي ترتكب أثناء الحرب، بما في ذلك الاغتصاب، وبخاصة الاغتصاب المنظم، والبغاء الإجباري وجميع أشكال التعدي غير اللائق والرق الجنسي، ومحاكمة جميع المجرمين المسؤولين عن ارتكاب جرائم حرب ضد المرأة وتوفير سبل الإنصاف الكامل للضحايا من النساء؛
  (و) دعوة المجتمع الدولي إلى إدانة جميع أشكال ومظاهر الإرهاب واتخاذ إجراءات ضدها؛
  (ز) أخذ الاهتمامات التي تراعي الفوارق بين الجنسين في الاعتبار عند وضع برامج تدريبية لجميع الموظفين ذوي الصلة فيما يتعلق بالوعي بالقانون الإنساني الدولي والوعي بحقوق الإنسان والتوصية بذلك التدريب للعاملين في عمليات الأمم المتحدة لحفظ السلام والمعونة الإنسانية، بما يهدف إلى منع أعمال العنف ضد المرأة بوجه خاص؛
  (ح) تثبيط اتخاذ أي تدبير من طرف واحد ﻻ يتفق مع القانون الدولي وميثاق الأمم المتحدة، ويعوق التحقيق الكامل للتنمية الاقتصادية والاجتماعية لسكان البلدان المتضررة، وﻻسيما النساء والأطفال، ويعوق رفاههم ويضع عراقيل في سبيل تمتعهم الكامل بحقوقهم الإنسانية، بما في ذلك حق جميع الأفراد في التمتع بمستوى معيشي يتلاءم مع صحتهم ورفاههم وحقهم في الغذاء والرعاية الطبية والخدمات الاجتماعية الضرورية، والامتناع عن اتخاذ أي إجراء من هذا القبيل. ويؤكد هذا المؤتمر من جديد أن الغذاء والدواء ينبغي أﻻ يستخدما أداة للضغط السياسي؛
  (ط) اتخاذ تدابير وفقاً للقانون الدولي بغية تخفيف حدة اﻵثار السلبية للجزاءات الاقتصادية على النساء والأطفال.
*الهدف الاستراتيجي هاء -4-* *تشجيع مساهمة المرأة في إيجاد ثقافة سلام* الإجراءات التي يتعين اتخاذها
  ‎146‏- من جانب الحكومات والمؤسسات الحكومية الدولية والإقليمية والمنظمات غير الحكومية:
  (أ) تشجيع حل النزاعات بالوسائل السلمية وإحلال السلام والتوفيق والتسامح عن طريق التعليم والتدريب والإجراءات المجتمعية وبرامج تبادل الشباب، وﻻ سيما للشابات؛
  (ب) تشجيع مواصلة تطوير بحوث السلام التي تنطوي على مشاركة المرأة من أجل دراسة أثر النزاعات المسلحة على المرأة والطفل وطبيعة ومساهمة مشاركة المرأة في حركات السلام الوطنية والإقليمية والدولية؛ وإجراء البحوث والتعرف على الآليات المبتكرة لاحتواء العنف وحل النزاعات وذلك من أجل نشرها على الجماهير كي يستعملها كل من المرأة والرجل على السواء؛
  (ج) تطوير ونشر البحوث عن اﻵثار المادية والنفسية والاقتصادية والاجتماعية المترتبة على النزاعات المسلحة بالنسبة للمرأة، وﻻ سيما الشابات والفتيات، بغية وضع سياسات وبرامج من أجل التصدي لعواقب النزاعات؛
  (د) النظر في إقامة برامج تعليمية للبنات والبنين عملاً على إيجاد ثقافة سلام، مع التركيز على حل النزاعات دون اللجوء إلى العنف وتشجيع التسامح.
*الهدف الاستراتيجي هاء -5-* *كفالة الحماية والمساعدة والتدريب للاجئات* *والمشردات اللائي بحاجة إلى حماية دولية وكذلك المشردات داخلياً* الإجراءات التي يتعين اتخاذها
  ‎147‏- من جانب الحكومات والمنظمات الحكومية الدولية والمنظمات غير الحكومية والمؤسسات الأخرى المشاركة في تقديم الحماية والمساعدة والتدريب للاجئات وغيرهن من المشردات ممن هن بحاجة إلى حماية دولية والمشردات داخلياً، بما في ذلك مفوضية الأمم المتحدة لشؤون اللاجئين وبرنامج الأغذية العالمي، حسب الاقتضاء:
  (أ) اتخاذ خطوات لضمان مشاركة المرأة مشاركة تامة في تخطيط وتصميم وتنفيذ ورصد وتقييم جميع المشاريع والبرامج القصيرة اﻷجل والطويلة اﻷجل التي تقدم المساعدة للاجئات وغيرهن من المشردات ممن هن بحاجة إلى حماية دولية والمشردات داخلياً، بما في ذلك إدارة مخيمات وموارد اللاجئين، وضمان حصول اللاجئات والمشردات من النساء والفتيات مباشرة على الخدمات المقدمة؛
  (ب) تقديم الحماية والمساعدة الكافية للمشردين من النساء والأطفال داخل بلدهم وإيجاد حلول للأسباب الجذرية لتشردهم بغرض اتقائه، والعمل، حسب الاقتضاء، على عودتهم أو إعادة توطينهم؛
  (ج) اتخاذ خطوات لحماية أمان اللاجئات وغيرهن من المشردات ممن هن بحاجة إلى حماية دولية والمشردات داخلياً، وسلامتهن الجسدية أثناء تشردهن وعند عودتهن إلى مجتمعات المنشأ، بما في ذلك برامج إعادة التأهيل؛ واتخاذ تدابير فعالة لحماية اللاجئات أو المشردات من العنف، وإجراء تحقيق غير متحيز وشامل في أية انتهاكات وتقديم المسؤولين عنها إلى المحاكمة؛
  (د) القيام، في إطار الاحترام الكامل والمراعاة الدقيقة لمبادئ عدم اﻹعادة القسرية للاجئين، باتخاذ كافة الخطوات الضرورية من أجل كفالة حق اللاجئات والمشردات في العودة الطوعية إلى أماكنهن الأصلية بأمان وكرامة، وحقهن في الحماية بعد العودة؛
  (ﻫ) اتخاذ تدابير، على الصعيد الوطني والتعاون الدولي حسب الاقتضاء، وفقاً لميثاق الأمم المتحدة بغية إيجاد حلول دائمة للمسائل المتصلة بالمشردات، بما في ذلك حقهن في العودة الاختيارية اﻵمنة إلى بلدان المواطن الأصلية؛
  (و) كفالة أن يوفر المجتمع الدولي ومنظماته الدولية الموارد المالية وغيرها من أجل الإغاثة في حالات الطوارئ وغير ذلك من أنواع المساعدة الطويلة اﻷجل التي تأخذ في الاعتبار الاحتياجات والموارد والإمكانات المحددة للاجئات وغيرهن من المشردات اللواتي يحتجن إلى الحماية الدولية، والمشردات في الداخل؛ وأن تتخذ، عند توفير الحماية والمساعدة، جميع التدابير المناسبة للقضاء على التمييز ضد المرأة والفتاة، بغية ضمان المساواة في الحصول على القدر المناسب والكافي من الغذاء والماء والمأوى والتعليم والخدمات الاجتماعية والصحية بما في ذلك خدمات الصحة الإنجابية ورعاية الأمومة وخدمات مكافحة أمراض المناطق الحارة؛
  (ز) تيسير توفير المواد التعليمية باللغات المناسبة والقيام بذلك أيضاً في حالات الطوارئ بغية الحد من تعطل الدراسة بين الأطفال اللاجئين والمشردين؛
  (ح) تطبيق القواعد الدولية لضمان المساواة في معاملة المرأة والرجل والاستفادة من الإجراءات التي تحدد مركز اللاجئ ومنح حق اللجوء، بما في ذلك الاحترام التام والمراعاة الدقيقة لمبدأ عدم الإعادة القسرية عن طريق جملة أمور منها تحقيق توافق النظم الأساسية الوطنية للهجرة مع الصكوك الدولية ذات الصلة والنظر في الاعتراف بمركز اللاجئات للنساء اللاتي تستند مطالبتهن بهذا المركز إلى الخوف الحقيقي من الاضطهاد للأسباب المذكورة في اتفاقية عام ‎1951‏،[32] وبروتوكول عام ‎1967‏،[33] المتعلقين بمركز اللاجئين، بما في ذلك الاضطهاد عن طريق العنف الجنسي أو الاضطهاد المتصل بنوع الجنس، وتأمين الوصول إلى موظفين مدربين تدريباً خاصاً، من بينهم موظفات، ﻹجراء مقابلات شخصية مع النساء بشأن التجارب الحساسة أو المؤلمة ومن قبيلها الاعتداء الجنسي؛
  (ط) دعم وتشجيع بذل الجهود من جانب الدول من أجل وضع معايير ومبادئ توجيهية بشأن الاستجابة لعمليات الاضطهاد الموجهة نحو المرأة على وجه التحديد وتقاسم المعلومات بشأن المبادرات التي تتخذها الدول لوضع تلك المعايير والمبادئ التوجيهية، والقيام بعمليات رصد لضمان تطبيقها المنصف والمستمر؛
  (ي) تشجيع قدرات الاعتماد على الذات لدى اللاجئات وغيرهن من المشردات ممن هن بحاجة إلى حماية دولية والمشردات داخلياً وتوفير البرامج للمرأة، وﻻسيما الشابات، في مجال التدريب على القيادة وصنع القرار داخل مجتمعات اللاجئات والعائدات؛
  (ك) ضمان حماية حقوق الإنسان للاجئات والمشردات وتوعية اللاجئات والمشردات بحقوقهن؛ وضمان الاعتراف بالأهمية الحيوية لجمع شمل اﻷسر؛
  (ل) القيام، حسب الاقتضاء، بتمكين النساء اللاتي تحدد مركزهن كلاجئات، من الاستفادة من برامج التدريب المهني والفني، بما في ذلك التدريب اللغوي والتدريب على تنمية المشاريع الصغيرة والتخطيط وخدمات الإرشاد المتصلة بجميع أنواع العنف ضد المرأة، بما في ذلك برامج إعادة تأهيل ضحايا التعذيب والصدمات النفسية. وينبغي للحكومات والجهات المانحة الأخرى أن تسهم بالقدر الكافي في برامج تقديم المساعدة للاجئات وغيرهن من المشردات اللواتي يحتجن إلى الحماية الدولية والمشردات في الداخل، مع إيلاء الاعتبار بصورة خاصة لما يترتب على الاحتياجات المتزايدة للأعداد الكبيرة من اللاجئين من آثار على البلدان المستقبلة. وللحاجة إلى توسيع قاعدة الجهات المانحة وزيادة تقاسم العبء؛
  (م) زيادة الوعي العام بالمساهمة التي تقدمها اللاجئات لبلدان إعادة التوطين وتشجيع تفهم حقوق الإنسان الخاصة بهن واحتياجاتهن وقدراتهن، وتشجيع التفهم والتقبل المتبادل عن طريق البرامج التعليمية التي تشجع على تحقيق الوئام بين الثقافات والأجناس؛
  (ن) توفير ودعم الخدمـات الأساسية المقدمة للمشردات من أماكن المنشأ نتيجة للإرهاب أو العنف أو الاتجار بالمخدرات أو أسباب أخرى تتصل بحالات العنف؛
  (س) تنمية الوعي بحقوق الإنسان للمرأة والقيام، حسب الاقتضاء، بتقديم التثقيف والتدريب في مجال حقوق الإنسان للأفراد العسكريين ورجال الشرطة العاملين في مناطق النزاع المسلح والمناطق التي توجد فيها اللاجئات.
  ‎148‏- من جانب الحكومات:
  (أ) نشر وتنفيذ المبادئ التوجيهية لمفوضية الأمم المتحدة لشؤون اللاجئين بشأن حماية اللاجئات والمبادئ التوجيهية المتعلقة بتقييم حالات ضحايا الصدمات النفسية والعنف ورعايتهم أو تقديم توجيهات مماثلة، بالتعاون الوثيق مع اللاجئات في جميع قطاعات برامج اللاجئين؛
  (ب) حماية النساء والأطفال الذين يهاجرون كأفراد أسرة من إساءة المعاملة والحرمان من حقوق الإنسان من جانب من يكفلوهم والنظر في تمديد إقامتهم في حالة انفصام عرى العلاقات الأسرية، ضمن حدود التشريعات الوطنية.
*الهدف الاستراتيجي هاء* *-**6-* *تقديم المساعدة إلى المرأة في المستعمرات والأقاليم غير المتمتعة بالحكم الذاتي* الإجراءات التي يتعين اتخاذها
  ‎149‏- من جانب الحكومات والمنظمات الحكومية الدولية وغير الحكومية:
  (أ) دعم وتشجيع إعمال حق جميع الشعوب في تقرير المصير، على النحو المنصوص عليه في صكوك منها إعلان وبرنامج عمل فيينا، وذلك من خلال توفير برامج خاصة في مجال القيادة وفي مجال التدريب على اتخاذ القرارات؛
  (ب) زيادة الوعي العام عن طريق القيام، حسب الاقتضاء، باستخدام وسائط اﻹعلام ووسائل التعليم على جميع المستويات والبرامج الخاصة ﻹيجاد تفهم أفضل لحالة المرأة في المستعمرات والأقاليم غير المتمتعة بالحكم الذاتي.

----------


## سالي جمعة

*واو- المرأة والاقتصاد*  ‎150‏- هناك فروق كبيرة في إمكانات وصول المرأة والرجل إلى الهياكل الاقتصادية في مجتمعهما والفرص المتاحة لهما لممارسة سيطرتهما عليها. وفي معظم أنحاء العالم، تغيب المرأة في واقع اﻷمر عن مجاﻻت صنع القرار الاقتصادي، أو يأتي تمثيلها ناقصاً في هذه المجالات، بما فيها صياغة السياسات المالية والنقدية والتجارية وغيرها من السياسات الاقتصادية، علاوة على النظم الضريبية والقواعد التي تنظم دفع اﻷجور. ونظراً إلى أن الأفراد من الرجال والنساء كثيراً ما يحددون قراراتهم في إطار هذه السياسات بشأن جملة أمور منها كيفيـة توزيـع وقتهم بيـن الأعمال التي يُتقاضى عنها أجر والأعمال التي ﻻ يتقاضى عنها أجر، فإن التنمية الفعلية لهذه الهياكل والسياسات الاقتصادية يكون لها أثر مباشر على وصول المرأة والرجل إلى الموارد الاقتصادية وعلى قوتهما الاقتصادية، وبالتالي مدى المساواة بينهما على الصعيدين الفردي والأسري وفي المجتمع ككل.
  ‎151- وفي كثير من المناطق، زادت مشاركة المرأة في الأعمال التي يُتقاضى عنها أجر في أسواق العمل الرسمي وغير الرسمي زيادة كبيرة، وتغيرت هذه المشاركة خلال العقد المنصرم. وفي حين استمرت المرأة تعمل في مجالي الزراعة ومصائد اﻷسماك، فإنها أصبحت تشارك بصورة متزايدة في المؤسسات المتناهية الصغر والصغيرة والمتوسطة وأصبحت تشكل، في بعض المناطق، غالبية في القطاع غير الرسمي الذي يتسع نطاقه باستمرار. وبالنظر إلى جملة أمور، منها الأحوال الاقتصادية الصعبة والافتقار إلى قوة المساومة الناجم عن عدم المساواة القائم على نوع الجنس، اضطر العديد من النساء إلى قبول اﻷجر المنخفض وظروف العمل السيئة وأصبحن لذلك في كثير من الحالات العامل المفضل. ومن ناحية أخرى، انضمت المرأة بصورة متزايدة إلى القوى العاملة باختيارها عندما أصبحت واعية لحقوقها وطالبت بهذه الحقوق. ونجح بعض النساء في الدخول إلى ميدان العمل والارتقاء فيه وفي تحسين أجورهن وظروف عملهن. بيد أن المرأة تأثرت تأثراً بالغاً بالحالة الاقتصادية وبعملية إعادة التشكيل اللتين غيرتا طبيعة العمل، وأدتا، في بعض الحالات، إلى فقدان الوظائف، حتى بالنسبة للمهنيات والماهرات منهن. وعلاوة على ذلك، دخل العديد من النساء القطاع غير الرسمي بسبب عدم توافر فرص أخرى. أما مشاركة المرأة والاهتمامات المتعلقة بنوع الجنس فلا تزال مفقودة إلى حد بعيد في عملية وضع السياسات في المؤسسات المتعددة الأطراف التي تحدد شروط برامج وقروض ومنح التكيف الهيكلي وتضع بالتعاون مع الحكومات أهداف هذه البرامج، وينبغي إدراج هذه المشاركة والاهتمامات في عملية وضع السياسات هذه.
  ‎152- والتمييز في التعليم والتدريب وفي التوظيف والأجور وفي ممارسات الترقية والتنقل اﻷفقي، علاوة على عدم مرونة ظروف العمل، وعدم الوصول إلى الموارد الإنتاجية، وعدم كفاية تقاسم المسؤوليات الأسرية، بالاقتران مع عدم كفاية خدمات من قبيلها رعاية الأطفال، هي أمور ﻻ تزال تقيد عمالة المرأة والفرص المتاحة لها في المجال الاقتصادي والمهني وغير ذلك من الفرص وتحد من تنقلها وتجعل مشاركتها أمراً مجهداً. وفضلاً عن ذلك، فإن هناك عقبات متصلة بالمواقف حيال المرأة تمنعها من المشاركة في وضع السياسات الاقتصادية، ‎‏وتقيـد حصول النساء والفتيات في بعض المناطق على التعليم والتدريب في مجال اﻹدارة الاقتصادية.
  ‎153‏- وما برحت حصة المرأة في القوى العاملة آخذة في الارتفاع، وهي تعمل بصورة متزايدة في كل مكان تقريباً خارج الأسرة المعيشية، على الرغم من أن مسؤوليتها عن الأعمال التي ﻻ يُتقاضى عنها أجر في الأسرة المعيشية والمجتمع لم تخف مقابل ذلك. وأصبح دخل المرأة ضرورياً بصورة متزايدة للأسر المعيشية بجميع أنواعها. وفي بعض المناطق، حدث نمو في أنشطة المشاريع النسائية وغيرها من اﻷنشطة القائمة على الاعتماد على الذات، ﻻ سيما في القطاع غير الرسمي. وفي بلدان كثيرة، تشكل المرأة غالبية العاملين في الأعمال غير النظامية، مثل الأعمال المؤقتة، والعرضية، والعمل لبعض الوقت في عدة أماكن، والأعمال التعاقدية والمنزلية.
  ‎154‏- وتساهم العاملات من النساء المهاجرات، بمن فيهن العاملات في المنازل، بتحويلاتهن المالية في اقتصاد البلد المرسل، ويساهمن أيضاً في اقتصاد البلد المستقبل من خلال المشاركة في قوة العمل. غير أن النساء المهاجرات يواجهن، في كثير من البلدان المستقبلة، مستويات أعلى من البطالة بالمقارنة بالعمال غير المهاجرين وبالعمال المهاجرين من الذكور على حد سواء.
  ‎155- وعدم توجيه اهتمام كاف لتحليل العلاقة بين الجنسين معناه أن مساهمات المرأة واهتماماتها غالباً ما تظل مهملة في الهياكل الاقتصادية مثل اﻷسواق والمؤسسات المالية، وأسواق العمل، وفي الاقتصاد كتخصص نظري، وفي الهياكل الاقتصادية والاجتماعية، والنظام الضريبي ونظم الضمان الاجتماعي، وداخل العائلة وفي اﻷسر المعيشية. وربما نتيجة لذلك يستمر العديد من السياسات والبرامج في اﻹسهام في أوجه عدم المساواة بين المرأة والرجل. أما الحالات التي أحرز فيها تقدم في تكامل المنظورات المتعلقة بالجنسين، فقد شهدت زيادة في فعالية البرامج والسياسات أيضاً.
  ‏‎156‏- وبالرغم من أن عدداً كبيراً من النساء حقق تقدماً في الهياكل الاقتصادية، فقد أدى استمرار العقبات، بالنسبة للغالبية منهن، وﻻ سيما من يواجهن حواجز إضافية، إلى إعاقة قدرتهن على تحقيق استقلال اقتصادي، وكفالة إتاحة موارد رزق مستدامة ﻷنفسهن ومعاليهن. وتنشط المرأة في مجموعة متنوعة من المجالات الاقتصادية تقوم بالجمع بينها في كثير من الحالات وهي تتراوح بين العمل لقاء أجر والزراعة الكفافية وصيد اﻷسماك، والعمل في القطاع غير الرسمي. على أن الحواجز القانونية والعرفية التي تحول دون ملكية اﻷرض أو الحصول على الموارد الطبيعية ورأس المال والائتمانات والتكنولوجيا وغيرها من وسائل الإنتاج، علاوة على الفوارق في اﻷجور، كل ذلك يساهم في إعاقة تقدم المرأة اقتصادياً. والمرأة تسهم في التنمية ليس من خلال العمل بأجر فحسب وإنما أيضاً من خلال قدر كبير من العمل بدون أجر. فالمرأة من ناحية، تشارك في عمليات لإنتاج السلع والخدمات المعدة للسوق وللاستهلاك على مستوى الأسرة المعيشية وفي الزراعة، أو إنتاج الأغذية أو المشاريع الأسرية. وهذا العمل الذي ﻻ يتقاضى عنه أجر مندرج في نظام الأمم المتحدة للحسابات القومية وبالتالي في المعايير الدولية لإحصاءات العمل، ولكنه في كثير من اﻷحيان يقدر بأقل من قيمته الحقيقية وﻻ يسجل بالقدر الكافي وﻻسيما ما كان منه متعلقاً بالزراعة. ومن ناحية أخرى، ﻻ تزال المرأة تؤدي القسط اﻷكبر من العمل بدون أجر في المنزل وفي المجتمع المحلي، مثل رعاية الأطفال والمسنين وإعداد الطعام للأسرة، وحماية البيئة وتقديم المساعدة الطوعية للضعفاء والمحرومين من أفراد ومجموعات. وفي كثير من اﻷحيان ﻻ يقاس هذا العمل من حيث كميته وﻻ تعطى له قيمة في الحسابات القومية. وإسهام المرأة في التنمية يقدر بأقل من قيمته الحقيقية إلى حد بعيد، وبالتالي فإن الاعتراف به من الناحية الاجتماعية محدود. ومن شأن ظهور هذا العمل الذي ﻻ يتقاضى عنه أجر ظهورا كاملاً من حيث نوعه ومداه وتوزيعه أن يسهم أيضاً في تقاسم المسؤوليات على نحو أفضل.
  ‎157- ورغم أن عولمة الاقتصاد أدت إلى تهيئة بعض فرص العمل الجديدة للمرأة، فإنه توجد أيضاً بعض المواقف التي تسهم في تعميق اللامساواة بين المرأة والرجل. وفي الوقت ذاته يمكن أن تؤدي العولمة، بما في ذلك التكامل الاقتصادي، إلى إيجاد ضغوط في حالة عمالة المرأة تدفع من أجل التكيف للظروف الجديدة وﻹيجاد مصادر جديدة للعمل مع تغير أنماط التجارة. فثمة حاجة إلى إجراء مزيد من التحليل ﻷثر العولمة على مركز المرأة الاقتصادي.
  ‎158‏- وتتجسد هذه الاتجاهات في عدة مظاهر مثل انخفاض اﻷجور، وقلة معايير الحماية في العمل، أو انعدامها كلية، ورداءة ظروف العمل، ﻻ سيما بالنسبة للصحة والسلامة الوظيفيتين، للمرأة، وفي انخفاض مستويات المهارة العملية، وعدم توافر الاستقرار الوظيفي، والضمان الاجتماعي في القطاعين الرسمي وغير الرسمي. وقد أصبحت بطالة المرأة مشكلة خطيرة ومتنامية في كثير من البلدان والقطاعات. وﻻ تزال صغار العاملات في القطاعين غير الرسمي والريفي والعاملات المهاجرات الطائفة اﻷقل تمتعاً بالحماية التي تسبغها قوانين العمل والهجرة. وﻻ تتاح للنساء، خاصة ربات اﻷسر المعيشية التي ﻻ يوجد فيها أطفال صغار، إﻻ فرص عمل محدودة ﻷسباب عديدة، منها عدم مرونة ظروف العمل وعدم كفاية مشاركة الرجال والمجتمع في المسؤوليات الأسرية.
  ‏‎159‏- وفي البلدان التي تشهد تحوﻻت سياسية واقتصادية واجتماعية جذرية، يمكن أن تشكل مهارات المرأة، إذا ما استخدمت على نحو أفضل، إسهاماً رئيسياً في الحياة الاقتصادية لبلدها. ومن ثم ينبغي مواصلة تنمية إسهاماتها ودعمها، ومواصلة تحقيق إمكاناتها.
  ‎160‏- وقلة فرص العمل في القطاع الخاص والانخفاضات التي ألمت بالخدمات العامة ووظائف الخدمة العامة تؤثر بشكل غير متناسب على المرأة. ففي بعض البلدان تقوم المرأة بعمل إضافي بلا أجر، كرعاية الأطفال والمرضى وكبار السن، أو تقوم بأعمال تستهدف التعويض عن فقد دخل الأسرة المعيشية وﻻ سيما عندما ﻻ تتوافر الخدمات العامة. وفي كثير من الحالات، لم تول استراتيجيات خلق فرص العمل اهتماماً كافياً للوظائف والقطاعات التي تكون الغلبة فيها للنساء، كما لم تعزز بما فيه الكفاية إمكانية وصول النساء إلى الوظائف والقطاعات التي يحتلها الذكور بصورة تقليدية.
  ‎161‏- أما النساء اللائي يعملن بأجر فتعترض الكثير منهن عقبات تحول دون تحقيق مطامحهن. وفي حين يتزايد عدد النساء اللاتي يعملن في أدنى المستويات الإدارية، تسود عادة اتجاهات تمييزية تحول دون ترقيهن إلى رتب أعلى. كذلك، تمثل عمليات التحرش الجنسي إهانة لكرامة المرأة العاملة، وتمنعها من تقديم إسهامات تتناسب مع قدراتها. وينجم عن الافتقار إلى بيئة العمل التي تسودها روح الأسرة والصداقة، بما في ذلك عدم وجود الخدمات المناسبة والميسورة لرعاية الطفل أو ساعات العمل المرنة، عجز كثير من النساء عن العمل بطاقتهن الكاملة.
  ‎162‏- وفي القطاع الخاص، بما فيه الشركات عبر الوطنية والشركات الوطنية، يؤخذ تغيب المرأة الواضح عن مستويات الإدارة وصوغ السياسات عادة على أنه دلالة على التمييز الحاصل في سياسات وممارسات التعيين والترقية. وقد دفعت بيئة العمل غير المواتية ومحدودية الفرص الوظيفية المتاحة للمرأة بكثير من النساء إلى البحث عن بدائل. وأصبحت المرأة بدرجة متزايدة تعمل لحساب نفسها وأصبحت مالكة ومديرة لمشروعات بالغة الصغر أو صغيرة أو متوسطة الحجم. كما أن التوسع الحاصل في القطاع غير الرسمي في كثير من البلدان في الشركات التي تدار لحساب أصحابها والشركات المستقلة يرجع إلى المرأة في جانب كبير منه التي مثلت ممارستها التعاونية والقائمة على الدعم الذاتي والتقليدية ومبادراتها في مجاﻻت الإنتاج والتجارة مصدراً اقتصادياً حيوياً. وعندما يتسنى للمرأة سبيل للوصول إلى رأس المال والائتمان وغيره من المصادر، وإلى التكنولوجيا والتدريب، وتتاح لها السيطرة على ذلك كله، يمكنها أن تزيد الإنتاج والتسويق والدخل في سبيل تحقيق التنمية المستدامة.
  ‎163‏- وأخذاً فـي الحسبان أن تحقيق تقدم ملموس مع استمرار أوجه عدم المساواة يتواجدان معاً، ﻻ بد من إعادة النظر في سياسات العمل من أجل إدماج المنظور المتعلق بالمساواة بين الجنسين فيها والتبصير من خلالها بنطاق الفرص اﻷوسع، والتصدي ﻷي انعكاسات سلبية تتصل بمسألة الجنسين تكون ناجمة عن اﻷنماط الراهنة للعمل والتوظف. وتحقيقاً للمساواة الكاملة بين المرأة والرجل فيما يقدمانه من مساهمات إلى اقتصاداتهما، ﻻ بد أن تبذل جهود نشطة من أجل التسليم بالتأثير المتكافئ في المجتمع لعمل النساء والرجال وخبراتهم ومعارفهم وقيمهم وتقدير ذلك التأثير.
  ‏‎164‏- وفي سياق تصدي الحكومات، وغيرها من الجهات الفاعلة، لمسألة الإمكانات الاقتصادية للمرأة واستقلالها الاقتصادي، يتعين عليها العمل من أجل تعزيز وجود سياسة فعالة وواضحة لاستيعاب المنظور الذي يراعي نوع الجنس في جميع سياساتها وبرامجها، بحيث يجري قبل اتخاذ القرارات تحليل آثارها على كل من المرأة والرجل.
*الهدف الاستراتيجي واو -‎**1**‏-* *تعزيز حقوق المرأة الاقتصادية واستقلالها الاقتصادي بما في ذلك حصولها على* *فرص العمالـة وظروف الاستخدام الملائمة والسيطرة على الموارد الاقتصادية*  165- من جانب الحكومات:
  (أ) سن وتنفيذ تشريعات تكفل حقوق المرأة والرجل في الحصول على أجر متساو عن العمل المتساوي أو العمل ذي القيمة المتساوية؛
  (ب) اعتماد وتنفيذ قوانين لمكافحة التمييز القائم على أساس الجنس في سوق العمل، وفي التعيين والترقية، وفي منح مكاسب العمل والضمان الاجتماعي، وفي ظروف العمل؛ مع إيلاء اهتمام خاص للعاملات المسنات؛
  (ج) القضاء على الممارسات التمييزية من جانب أرباب العمل واتخاذ تدابير مناسبة مراعاة لدور المرأة الإنجابي ومهامها الإنجابية، ومن هذه الممارسات حرمان المرأة أو فصلها من العمل بسبب حملها أو حاجتها إلى إرضاع وليدها إرضاعاً ثديياً، أو مطالبتها بتقديم دليل على استخدام وسائل لمنع الحمل، واتخاذ تدابير فعالة لضمان عدم التمييز ضد الحوامل، أو النساء المتغيبات عن العمل في إجازات أمومة، أو العائدات إلى سوق العمل بعد إنجاب أطفالهن؛
  (د) استنباط آليات واتخاذ تدابير إيجابية لتمكين المرأة من الوصول الكامل وعلى قدم المساواة إلى المشاركة في صياغة السياسات وتحديد الهياكل من خلال هيئات معينة كوزارات المالية والتجارة واللجان الاقتصادية الوطنية، ومعاهد البحوث الاقتصادية وغيرها من الوكالات الرئيسية، ومن خلال مشاركتها في الهيئات الدولية المناسبة؛
  (ﻫ) سن تشريعات والاضطلاع بإصلاحات إدارية لمنح المرأة المساواة مع الرجل في الحقوق في الموارد الاقتصادية، بما في ذلك الحصول على ملكية اﻷراضي وغيرها من أشكال الملكية والسيطرة عليها، وإلى الائتمان والميراث والموارد الطبيعية والتكنولوجيا الجديدة الملائمة؛
  (و) إجراء استعراضات للضرائب الوطنية للدخل والتركات ولنظم الضمان الاجتماعي من أجل القضاء على أي تحيز قائم فيها ضد المرأة؛
  (ز) السعي إلى إيجاد معرفة أكثر شمولا عن العمل والتوظيف من خلال بذل جهود، من جملتها قياس العمل غير المأجور وزيادة تفهم أنواعه ونطاقاته وتوزيعه ﻻ سيما العمل المتعلق برعاية المعالين، والعمل غير المأجور لخدمة مزارع الأسرة أو أعمالها التجارية، وتشجيع نشر المعلومات المتعلقة بالدراسات والتجارب الداخلة في هذا الميدان، بما فيها وضع أساليب لتقدير قيمتها الكمية لاحتمال التعبير عنها في حسابات يمكن إصدارها بصورة منفصلة، لكنها متناسقة، مع الحسابات القومية الأساسية؛
  (ح) استعراض وتعديل القوانين الناظمة لعمل المؤسسات المالية بما يكفل قيامها بتقديم الخدمات للرجال والنساء على قدم المساواة؛
  (ط) تيسير وجود عمليات أكثر انفتاحاً وشفافية للميزانية، على المستويات المناسبة؛
  (ي) تنقيح وتنفيذ سياسات وطنية داعمة لآليات الادخار والائتمان والإقراض التقليدية للمرأة؛
  (ك) السعي إلى ضمان عدم تأثير السياسات الوطنية المتصلة باتفاقات التجارة الدولية والإقليمية تأثيراً معاكساً على اﻷنشطة الاقتصادية الجديدة والتقليدية للمرأة؛
  (ل) كفالة امتثال جميع الشركات بما فيها الشركات عبر الوطنية للقوانين والمدونات الوطنية، ولنظم الضمان الاجتماعي، والاتفاقات والصكوك والاتفاقيات الدولية المنطبقة، بما فيها الاتفاقات والصكوك والاتفاقيات المتصلة بالبيئة، وغيرها من القوانين ذات الصلة؛
  (م) تعديل سياسات العمل بما ييسر إعادة هيكلة أنماط العمل من أجل تشجيع تقاسم المسؤوليات الأسرية؛
  (ن) إنشاء آليات وغيرها من المنتديات التي تمكن النساء اللائي ينظمن مشاريع والنساء العاملات من المساهمة في صياغة السياسات والبرامج التي تتولى وضعها وزارات الاقتصاد والمؤسسات المالية؛
  (س) سن وتعزيز القوانين التي تقر بتكافؤ الفرص، واتخاذ إجراءات إيجابية في هذا الشأن، وضمان الامتثال لها من جانب القطاعين العام والخاص بإتباع أساليب مختلفة؛
  (ع) استخدام تحليل اﻷثر المرتبط بنوع الجنس عند وضع سياسات الاقتصاد الكلي والجزئي والسياسات الاجتماعية من أجل رصد هذا اﻷثر وإعادة هيكلة السياسات في الحالات التي يحدث فيها أثر ضار؛ 
  (ف) تشجيع السياسات والتدابير المراعية لنوع الجنس من أجل زيادة قدرات المرأة كشريك متكافئ مع الرجل في الميادين التقنية والإدارية والمشاريعية؛
  (ص) إصلاح القوانين، أو سن سياسات وطنية داعمة لوضع قوانين للعمل تكفل حماية جميع النساء العاملات، بما في ذلك تأمين ممارسات العمل السليمة، والحق في التنظيم وفي الوصول إلى العدالة.
*الهدف الاستراتيجي واو -‎**2**‏-* *تسهيل سبل وصول المرأة على قدم المساواة إلى الموارد والعمالة والأسواق والتجارة* الإجراءات التي يتعين اتخاذها
  ‎166‏- من جانب الحكومات:
  (أ) تشجيع ودعم عمل المرأة لحسابها الخاص وقيامها بمشاريع صغيرة، وتدعيم سبل حصول المرأة على الائتمان ورؤوس اﻷموال بشروط مناسبة على قدم المساواة مع الشروط التي تمنح للرجل وذلك عن طريق الزيادة التدريجية في نسبة المؤسسات المكرسة لتشجيع تنظيم المشاريع من قبل المرأة، بما في ذلك، حسب الاقتضاء، نظم الائتمان غير التقليدي ونظم الائتمان المتبادل، فضلاً عن إقامة روابط مبتكرة مع المؤسسات المالية؛
  (ب) تعزيز الدور الحافز الذي تضطلع به الدولة بوصفها ربة عمل لوضع سياسة لإتاحة الفرص المتساوية للمرأة والرجل؛
  (ج) تعزيز قدرة المرأة الريفية على تحقيق الدخل، على الصعيدين الوطني والمحلي، بتيسير سبل وصولها على قدم المساواة إلى موارد الإنتاج، والأراضي، والائتمان، ورأس المال، وحقوق الملكية، وبرامج التنمية، والهياكل التعاونية، وسيطرتها عليها؛
  (د) تشجيع وتدعيم المشاريع المتناهية الصغر، والأعمال التجارية الصغيرة الجديدة، والمشاريع التعاونية، والأسواق الموسعة وفرص العمل الأخرى والقيام، حيثما كان ذلك مناسباً، بتيسير الانتقال من القطاع غير الرسمي إلى القطاع الرسمي، وﻻ سيما في المناطق الريفية؛
  (ﻫ) وضع وتكييف البرامج والسياسات التي تعترف بدور المرأة الحيوي في اﻷمن الغذائي وتعززه، وتيسير السبل على قدم المساواة للمرأة المنتجة بأجر وبدون أجر، وﻻ سيما المرأة التي تشارك في إنتاج الأغذية، مثل الزراعة، وصيد اﻷسماك، وتربية اﻷحياء المائية، وكذلك المشاريع الحضرية، للوصول إلى التكنولوجيات المناسبة، وخدمات النقل وخدمات الإرشاد، ومرافق التسويق والائتمان على الصعيدين المحلي والمجتمعي؛
  (و) إنشاء آليات مناسبة وتشجيع المؤسسات المشتركة بين القطاعات التي تمكّن التعاونيات النسائية من الوصول بسبل الحصول على الخدمات الضرورية إلى الحد اﻷمثل؛
  (ز) زيادة نسبة النساء بين العاملين في مجال اﻹرشاد والموظفين الحكوميين الآخرين الذين يقدمون المساعدة التقنية أو يقومون بإدارة البرامج الاقتصادية؛
  (ح) القيام باستعراض أو إعادة صياغة، إذا لزم اﻷمر، للسياسات، بما في ذلك قانون الأعمال التجارية والقانون التجاري وقانون العقود والأنظمة الحكومية، وتنفيذها، لضمان عدم تحيزها ضد المشاريع المتناهية الصغر والصغيرة والمتوسطة الحجم التي تمتلكها المرأة في المناطق الريفية والحضرية؛
  (ط) القيام بأعمال التحليل وتقديم المشورة والتنسيق والتنمية بشأن السياسات التي يتم بمقتضاها إدراج احتياجات ومصالح الموظفات والعاملات لحسابهن الخاص ومنظِمات المشاريع في السياسات والبرامج والميزانيات القطاعية والمشتركة بين الوزارات؛
  (ي) ضمان تكافؤ فرص حصول المرأة على التدريب المهني الفعال، وإعادة التدريب، وخدمات المشورة والتنسيب التي ﻻ تقتصر على مجاﻻت العمل التقليدية؛
  (ك) إزالة ما تشكله السياسات والأنظمة من عقبات تواجه المرأة في البرامج الاجتماعية والإنمائية مما يثبّط المبادرة الخاصة والفردية؛
  (ل) تأمين وتعزيز احترام حقوق العمل الأساسية، بما في ذلك منع السخرة وعمل الأطفال، وحرية تكوين الجمعيات، والحق في التنظيم، والحق في المساومة الجماعية والمساواة في اﻷجر بين الرجل والمرأة عن العمل ذي القيمة المتساوية، وعدم التمييز في العمل، والتنفيذ الكامل لاتفاقيات منظمة العمل الدولية في حالة الدول الأطراف في تلك الاتفاقيات، ومراعاة المبادئ المنصوص عليها في تلك الاتفاقيات في حالة البلدان التي ليست طرفا فيها، من أجل تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي المطرد والتنمية المستدامة حقا.
  ‎167‏- من جانب الحكومات، والمصارف المركزية ومصارف التنمية الوطنية والمؤسسات المصرفية الخاصة، حسب الاقتضاء:
  (أ) زيادة اشتراك النساء، بمن فيهن النساء اللاتي ينظمن مشاريع، في المجالس الاستشارية والمنتديات الأخرى لتمكين النساء اللاتي ينظمن مشاريع في جميع القطاعات وتمكين مؤسساتهن من المساهمة في صياغة واستعراض السياسات والبرامج التي تتولى وضعها الوزارات الاقتصادية والمؤسسات المصرفية؛
  (ب) تعبئة القطاع المصرفي لزيادة الإقراض وإعادة التمويل عن طريق تقديم الحوافز وإيجاد مؤسسات وسيطة تلبي احتياجات النساء اللاتي ينظمن مشاريع والمنتجات في المناطق الريفية والحضرية على حد سواء، وإشراك المرأة في قيادة تلك المؤسسات وتخطيطها وصنع قراراتها؛ 
  (ج) تصميم خدمات للوصول إلى المرأة الريفية والحضرية العاملة في مشاريع متناهية الصغر أو صغيرة أو متوسطة الحجم، مع إيلاء اهتمام خاص للشابات، والمنخفضات الدخل والأقليات اﻹثنية والعرقية، والنساء من السكان الأصليين اللائي ﻻ يتيسر لهن سبل الحصول على رؤوس اﻷموال والأصول؛ وتوسيع نطاق سبل وصول المرأة إلى اﻷسواق المالية عن طريق تحديد وتشجيع الإصلاحات الإشرافية والتنظيمية المالية التي تدعم الجهود المباشرة وغير المباشرة المبذولة من جانب المؤسسات المالية لتلبية الاحتياجات الائتمانية والاحتياجات المالية الأخرى على نحو أفضل للمشاريع المتناهية الصغر والصغيرة والمتوسطة الحجم التي تضطلع بها المرأة؛
  (د) ضمان إدراج أولويات المرأة في برامج الاستثمار العام المتعلقة بالهياكل الأساسية الاقتصادية، مثل المياه والصرف الصحي، والكهربة وحفظ الطاقة، والنقل وإنشاء الطرق؛ وتشجيع زيادة مشاركة المرأة المستفيدة في مراحل تخطيط المشاريع وتنفيذها لكفالة توفير سبل الحصول على الوظائف والعقود.
  ‎168‏- من جانب الحكومات والمنظمات غير الحكومية:
  (أ) إيلاء اهتمام خاص لاحتياجات المرأة عند نشر المعلومات المتعلقة بالأسواق والتجارة والموارد وتوفير التدريب المناسب في هذه الميادين؛
  (ب) تشجيع استراتيجيات التنمية الاقتصادية للمجتمعات المحلية التي تعتمد على المشاركة فيما بين الحكومات، وتشجيع أفراد المجتمع المدني على خلق الوظائف ومعالجة الظروف الاجتماعية للأفراد والأسر والمجتمعات المحلية.
  ‎169‏- من جانب الممولين المتعددي الأطراف، ومصارف التنمية الإقليمية، فضلاً عن وكالات التمويل الثنائية والخاصة، على الصعيد الدولي والإقليمي ودون الإقليمي:
  (أ) القيام باستعراض السياسات والبرامج والمشاريع، وإعادة صياغتها عند اللزوم، وتنفيذها لضمان وصول نسبة أعلى من الموارد إلى المرأة في المناطق الريفية والمناطق النائية؛
  (ب) وضع ترتيبات تمويل مرنة لتمويل المؤسسات الوسيطة التي تستهدف اﻷنشطة الاقتصادية للمرأة، وتشجيع الاكتفاء الذاتي وزيادة قدرة المشاريع الاقتصادية للمرأة وربحيتها؛
  (ج) وضع استراتيجيات لتوحيد وتعزيز مساعدتها لقطاع المشاريع المتناهية الصغر والصغيرة والمتوسطة الحجم، لزيادة الفرص لمشاركة المرأة بالكامل وعلى قدم المساواة، والعمل معا من أجل تنسيق وزيادة فعالية هذا القطاع، استناداً إلى الخبرة الفنية والموارد المالية المتاحة من داخل منظماتها وكذلك من الوكالات الثنائية والحكومات والمنظمات غير الحكومية.
  ‎‏‎‏‎170- من جانب المنظمات الدولية والمتعددة الأطراف والثنائية للتعاون اﻹنمائي:
  تقديم الدعم، عن طريق توفير رؤوس اﻷموال و/أو الموارد، إلى المؤسسات المالية التي تخدم النساء اللاتي ينظمن مشاريع والمنتِجات في المشاريع المنخفضة الدخل ذات الحجم الصغير والمتناهي الصغر في القطاعين الرسمي وغير الرسمي على حد سواء.
  ‎171‏- من جانب الحكومات و/أو المؤسسات المالية المتعددة الأطراف: 
  استعراض قواعد وإجراءات المؤسسات المالية الرسمية على الصعيدين الوطني والدولي التي تعرقل تكرار نموذج مصرف غرامين الذي يقدم التسهيلات الائتمانية إلى المرأة في المناطق الريفية.
  ‎‏‎‏‎172‏- من جانب المنظمات الدولية:
  توفير قدر كاف من الدعم للبرامج والمشاريع الرامية إلى تشجيع أنشطة تنظيم المشاريع المستدامة والمنتجة بين النساء، وبخاصة المحرومات.
*الهدف الاستراتيجي واو* *-**3-* *توفير الخدمات التجارية والتدريب وسبل الوصول إلى اﻷسواق* *والمعلومات والتكنولوجيا وبخاصة للمرأة المنخفضة الدخل* الإجراءات التي يتعين اتخاذها
  ‎173‏- من جانب الحكومات بالتعاون مع المنظمات غير الحكومية والقطاع الخاص:
  (أ) توفير المزيد من الهياكل الأساسية العامة لكفالة تكافؤ فرص وصول منظمي المشاريع من الرجال والنساء إلى اﻷسواق؛
  (ب) وضع برامج توفر التدريب وإعادة التدريب، وبخاصة على التكنولوجيات الجديدة، وتقديم الخدمات المنخفضة التكاليف للمرأة في مجال إدارة الأعمال، وتطوير المنتجات، والتمويل، والرقابة على الإنتاج والنوعية، والتسويق والجوانب القانونية للأعمال التجارية؛
  (ج) توفير برامج توعية ﻹبلاغ المرأة المنخفضة الدخل والفقيرة، وبخاصة في المناطق الريفية والنائية، بالفرص المتاحة للوصول إلى اﻷسواق والتكنولوجيا، وتقديم المساعدة للاستفادة من تلك الفرص؛
  (د) استحداث خدمات دعم غير متحيزة بما في ذلك أموال استثمارية للأعمال التجارية التي تباشرها المرأة، واستهداف المرأة، وبخاصة المرأة المنخفضة الدخل، في برامج تنشيط التجارة؛
  (ﻫ) نشر المعلومات عن النساء الناجحات في تنظيم مشاريع في مجاﻻت النشاط الاقتصادي التقليدية وغير التقليدية على حد سواء وعن المهارات الضرورية لتحقيق النجاح، وتيسير التواصل وتبادل المعلومات؛
  (و) اتخاذ تدابير لكفالة تكافؤ سبل حصول المرأة على التدريب المستمر في مكان العمل، بحيث يشمل ذلك المرأة العاطلة، والأم العزباء، والمرأة العائدة إلى سوق العمل بعد انقطاع مؤقت ممتد عن العمل بسبب مسؤوليات الأسرة وﻷسباب أخرى، والمرأة المشردة بسبب الأشكال الجديدة من الإنتاج أو بسبب ضغط النفقات، وزيادة الحوافز التي تقدم للمشاريع لزيادة عدد المراكز المهنية والتدريبية التي توفر التدريب للمرأة في المجالات غير التقليدية؛
  (ز) توفير خدمات الدعم المنخفضة التكاليف، مثل خدمات رعاية الطفل ذات النوعية الجيدة والمرنة والميسورة، التي تراعي احتياجات العاملين من الرجال والنساء.
  ‏‎174- من جانب منظمات الأعمال التجارية المحلية والوطنية والإقليمية والدولية والمنظمات غير الحكومية المعنية بقضايا المرأة:
  الدعوة، على جميع الصعد، لتشجيع ودعم الأعمال التجارية والمشاريع التي تضطلع بها المرأة ، بما في ذلك الأعمال والمشاريع المضطلع بها في القطاع غير الرسمي، وتكافؤ فرص حصول المرأة على موارد الإنتاج.
*الهدف الاستراتيجي واو -4-* *تعزيز القدرة الاقتصادية والشبكات التجارية للمرأة* الإجراءات التي يتعين اتخاذها
  ‎175‏- من جانب الحكومات: 
  (أ) اعتماد سياسات تدعم منظمات الأعمال التجارية، والمنظمات غيـر الحكومية، والتعاونيات، وصناديق القروض الدائرة، واتحادات الائتمان، والمنظمات الشعبية، ومجموعات الجهود الذاتية النسائية والمجموعات الأخرى وذلك من أجل تزويد النساء اللاتي ينظمن مشاريع بالخدمات في المناطق الريفية والحضرية؛
  (ب) إدراج منظور يراعي نوع الجنس في جميع عمليات إعادة تشكيل الهيكل الاقتصادي وسياسات التكيف الهيكلي وتصميم برامج للمرأة المتأثرة بإعادة تشكيل الهيكل الاقتصادي، بما في ذلك برامج التكيف الهيكلي، وللمرأة العاملة في القطاع غير الرسمي؛
  (ج) اعتماد سياسات لتهيئة بيئة مواتية لمجموعات الجهود الذاتية النسائية ومنظمات وتعاونيات العاملات، من خلال أشكال الدعم غير التقليدية، ومن خلال الاعتراف بالحق في حرية تشكيل الجمعيات والحق في التنظيم؛
  (د) دعم البرامج التي تعزز الاعتماد على النفس لمجموعات خاصة من النساء، مثل الشابات، والنساء المصابات بعجز، والمسنات والنساء اللائي ينتمين إلى أقليات عرقية وإثنية؛
  (ﻫ) تعزيز المساواة بين الجنسين من خلال تعزيز الدراسات المتعلقة بالمرأة، ومن خلال استخدام نتائج الدراسات والبحوث المتعلقة بالفروق بين الجنسين في جميع الميادين، بما في ذلك الميدان الاقتصادي والعلمي والتكنولوجي؛
  (و) دعم اﻷنشطة الاقتصادية التي تمارسها النساء من السكان الأصليين، مع مراعاة معارفهن التقليدية، بغية تحسين حالتهن وتنميتهن؛
  (ز) اعتماد سياسات لمد نطاق حماية قوانين العمل وأحكام الضمان الاجتماعي لتشمل اللائي يعملن بأجر في البيت، أو للمحافظة على تلك الحماية؛
  (ح) الاعتراف بمساهمة العالمات والتكنولوجيات في البحوث، وتشجيعها؛
  (ط) ضمان عدم تحيز السياسات والأنظمة ضد المشاريع المتناهية الصغر والصغيرة والمتوسطة الحجم التي تديرها المرأة.
  ‎176‏- من جانب الوسطاء الماليين، ومعاهد التدريب الوطنية، والاتحادات الائتمانية، والمنظمات غير الحكومية، والرابطات النسائية، والمنظمات المهنية، والقطاع العام، حسب الاقتضاء: 
  (أ) توفير التدريب، على كل من الصعيد الوطني والإقليمي والدولي، على مجموعة من المهارات المتصلة بالأعمال التجارية والإدارة المالية والمهارات الفنية لتمكين النساء، وبخاصة الشابات منهن، من المشاركة في رسم السياسات الاقتصادية على هذه الصعد؛
  (ب) توفير الخدمات في مجال الأعمال التجارية، بما في ذلك التسويق والمعلومات التجارية، وتصميم وابتكار المنتجات، ونقل التكنولوجيا، ومراقبة النوعية، لمؤسسات الأعمال التجارية الخاصة بالمرأة، بما في ذلك المؤسسات في قطاعات الاقتصاد الخاصة بالتصدير؛
  (ج) تعزيز الروابط التقنية والتجارية وإقامة مشاريع مشتركة بين النسـاء اللائي ينظمن مشاريع على كل من الصعيد الوطني والإقليمي والدولي، لدعم المبادرات النابعة من المجتمع المحلي؛
  (د) تعزيز مشاركة النساء، بمن فيهن النساء المهمشات، في التعاونيات الإنتاجية والتسويقية عن طريق توفير الدعم التسويقي والمالي، وخاصة في المناطق الريفية والمناطق النائية؛
  (ﻫ) تشجيع وتعزيز المشاريع النسائية المتناهية الصغر، والأعمال التجارية الجديدة الصغيرة، والمؤسسات التعاونية، وتوسيع اﻷسواق وفرص العمل الأخرى، والقيام، حسب الاقتضاء، بتيسير الانتقال من القطاع غير الرسمي إلى القطاع الرسمي، في المناطق الريفية والحضرية؛
  (و) استثمار رؤوس اﻷموال وإنشاء حوافظ استثمارات لتمويل المشاريع التجارية النسائية؛
  (ز) إيلاء الاهتمام الكافي لتوفير المساعدة التقنية، والخدمات الاستشارية، والتدريب وإعادة التدريب للنساء فيما يتعلق بانضمامهن إلى الاقتصاد السوقي؛
  (ح) دعم شبكات الائتمان والمشاريع الابتكارية، بما في ذلك مشاريع الادخار التقليدية؛
  (ط) توفير ترتيبات تكفل التواصل بين النساء اللاتي ينظمن مشاريع، بما في ذلك توفير الفرص لإشراف من هن أكثر تمرساً على غير المتمرسات؛
  (ي) تشجيع المنظمات المجتمعية والهيئات العامة على إنشاء مجمعات إقراض للنساء اللاتي ينظمن مشاريع مع الاعتماد على النماذج الناجحة للتعاونيات الصغيرة.
  ‎177‏- من جانب القطاع الخاص، بما في ذلك الشركات عبر الوطنية والشركات الوطنية: 
  (أ) اعتماد سياسات وإنشاء آليات لمنح العقود على أساس غير تمييزي؛
  (ب) تعيين المرأة في المناصب القيادية، ومناصب صنع القرارات، والمناصب اﻹدارية، وتوفير برامج تدريبية، كل ذلك على قدم المساواة مع الرجل؛
  (ج) احترام القوانين الوطنيـة المتعلقة ببيئة العمل، والمستهلك، والصحة، والسلامة، ﻻ سيما ما يتعلق منها بالمرأة.
*الهدف الاستراتيجي واو* *-**5-* *القضـاء علـى التفرقـة الوظيفيـة وجميـع أشكال التمييز في العمل* الإجراءات التي يتعين اتخاذها
  ‎178‏- من جانب الحكومات وأرباب العمل والموظفين والنقابات العمالية والمنظمات النسائية:
  (أ) تطبيق وإنفاذ القوانين، والأنظمة، والتشجيع على وضع مدونات قواعد السلوك الطوعية التي تكفل انطباق معايير العمل الدولية، مثل الاتفاقية ‎100‏ لمنظمة العمل الدولية بشأن اﻷجر المتساوي وحقوق العمال، على العاملات والعمال بصورة متساوية؛
  (ب) سن وإنفاذ القوانين ووضع التدابير المتعلقة بتنفيذها، بما في ذلك سبل اﻻنتصاف والوصول إلى العدالة في حالة عدم الامتثال، وذلك لمنع التمييز المباشر وغير المباشر على أساس الجنس، بما في ذلك من خلال اﻹشارة إلى الحالة الاجتماعية أو العائلية فيما يتعلق بفرص الوصول إلى العمل، وظروف العمل، بما في ذلك التدريب، والترقية، والصحة، والسلامة، علاوة على انتهاء الخدمة والضمان الاجتماعي للعمال، بما في ذلك الحماية القانونية من التحرش الجنسي والعنصري؛
  (ج) سـن وإنفـاذ القوانيـن ووضـع السياسات المتعلقة بمكان العمل لمنع التمييز على أساس الجنس في سوق العمل، مع مراعاة العاملات المسنات على وجه الخصوص، وفي التوظيف والترقية، وفي منح استحقاقات العمل والضمان الاجتماعي، وفيما يتعلق بشروط العمل التمييزية والتحرش الجنسي؛ وينبغي وضع آليات لاستعراض هذه القوانين ورصدها بصورة منتظمة؛
  (د) إزالة الممارسات التمييزية التي يقوم بها أرباب العمل على أساس اﻷدوار والوظائف الإنجابية للمرأة، بما في ذلك رفض توظيف النساء وفصلهن بسبب الحمل ومسؤوليات الرضاعة الثديية؛
  (ﻫ) وضع وتعزيز برامج وخدمات العمالة للنساء اللائي يلتحقن و/أو يعدن إلى الالتحاق بسوق العمل، وﻻ سيما النساء الفقيرات في الحضر والريف والشابات، والنساء اللائي يعملن لحسابهن الخاص، والنساء اللائي يتأثرن سلباً بالتكيف الهيكلي؛
  (و) تنفيذ ورصد برامج العمل الإيجابي وبرامج الإنصاف في العمل في القطاعين العام والخاص لمعالجة التمييز الذي تواجهه المرأة بصورة منتظمة في القوى العاملة، ﻻ سيما النساء المعوقات واللائي ينتمين إلى فئات محرومة، وذلك فيما يتعلق ﺑتعيين النساء في جميع القطاعات والاحتفاظ بهن وترقيتهن وتوفير التدريب المهني لهن؛
  (ز) إزالة التمييز المهني، وخاصة عن طريق تعزيز المشاركة المتساوية للنساء في الوظائف التي تتطلب مهارات عالية وفي وظائف اﻹدارة العليا، وعن طريق تدابير أخرى مثل المشورة والتنسيب لحفز تطويرهن الوظيفي في مكان العمل والانتقال إلى مراتب العمل العليا في سوق العمل، والحفز على تنويع الخيارات الوظيفية أمام النساء والرجال على السواء؛ وتشجيع النساء على الالتحاق بالوظائف غير التقليدية، ﻻ سيما في مجال العلم والتكنولوجيا، وتشجيع الرجال على التماس فرص العمل في القطاع الاجتماعي؛
  (ح) الاعتراف بالمساومة الجماعية كأحد الحقوق وإحدى الآليات الهامة للقضاء على عدم مساواة المرأة في اﻷجر، ولتحسين ظروف عملها؛
  (ط) التشجيع على انتخاب المسؤولات النقابيات وضمان كفالة الحماية الوظيفية والأمن البدني للمسؤولات النقابيات اللائي ينتخبن لتمثيل المرأة لدى أدائهن لوظائفهن؛
  (ي) وضع برامج خاصة للنساء المعوقات وضمان الوصول إليها لتمكينهن من الحصول على فرص العمل والاحتفاظ بها، وضمان الحصول على التعليم والتدريب على جميع المستويات الملائمة، وفقاً للقواعد الموحدة بشأن تحقيق تكافؤ الفرص للمعوقين.[34] وتكييف ظروف العمل، قدر اﻹمكان، بما يناسب احتياجات النساء المعوقات اللائي ينبغي أن تكفل لهن الحماية القانونية ضد فقد وظائفهن على غير أساس ولكونهن معوقات؛
  (ك) زيادة الجهود لسد الفجوة بين أجور النساء والرجال، واتخاذ خطوات لتنفيذ مبدأ اﻷجر المتساوي عن العمل المتساوي أو العمل ذي القيمة المتساوية عن طريق تعزيز التشريعات في هذا المجال، بما في ذلك الامتثال لقوانين ومعايير العمل الدولية، وتشجيع نظم تقييم الوظائف على أساس معايير محايدة من حيث نوع الجنس؛
  (ل) وضع و/أو تعزيز الآليات التي تفصل في المسائل المتعلقة بالتمييز في اﻷجور؛
  (م) وضع مواعيد محددة مستهدفة للقضاء على جميع أشكال عمل الأطفال التي تتعارض مع المعايير الدولية، وكفالة التنفيذ التام للقوانين القائمة ذات الصلة، والقيام، حسب الاقتضاء، بسن التشريعات اللازمة لتنفيذ اتفاقية حقوق الطفل ومعايير منظمة العمل الدولية بما يكفل حماية الأطفال العاملين، وﻻ سيما أطفال الشوارع، عن طريق توفير الخدمات الصحية والتعليمية وغيرها من الخدمات الاجتماعية الملائمة؛
  (ن) كفالة معالجة الاستراتيجيات المتعلقة بالقضاء على عمل الأطفال أيضاً لما يقع على بعض الفتيات من مطالب باهظة فيما تقمن به من أعمال منزلية بلا أجر في أسرهن المعيشية وغيرها من اﻷسر المعيشية، حيثما ينطبق ذلك؛
  (س) استعراض وتحليل هياكل اﻷجور في المهن التي تغلب عليها الإناث مثل التدريس والتمريض ورعاية الطفل، وإعادة صياغتها حسب الاقتضاء، بغرض تحسين مراكزهن وأجورهن الدنيا؛
  (ع) تيسير العمالة المنتجة للمهاجرات اللائي يحملن الوثائق اللازمة (بمن فيهن النساء اللائي يتقرر اعتبارهن لاجئات وفقاً للاتفاقية المتعلقة بمركز اللاجئين لعام ‎1951‏) عن طريق زيادة الاعتراف بالتعليم اﻷجنبي ووثائق التأهيل الأجنبية، من خلال إتباع نهج متكامل إزاء التدريب المتعلق بسوق العمل والذي يشتمل على التدريب اللغوي.
*الهدف الاستراتيجي واو -‎**6**‏-* *تعزيـز المواءمة بيـن مسؤوليات العمـل والأسرة للنساء والرجال* الإجراءات التي يتعين اتخاذها
  ‎179‏- من جانب الحكومات:
  (أ) اعتماد سياسات لضمان تمتع العمال غير المتفرغين والعاملين في وظائف مؤقتة والعمال الموسميين والعاملين في مشاريع منزلية بالحماية الملائمة من جانب قوانين العمل وبتعويضات الضمان الاجتماعي؛ وتعزيز التطور الوظيفي على أساس ظروف عمل تكفل التوفيق بين مسؤوليات العمل والمسؤوليات الأسرية.
  (ب) كفالة حرية اختيار المرأة والرجل، على قدم المساواة، للعمل كل الوقت أو بعض الوقت، والنظر في توفير الحماية المناسبة للعمال غير النظاميين من حيث العمالة وظروف العمل والضمان الاجتماعي؛
  (ج) القيام، عن طريق التشريعات، بتوفير الحوافز و/أو التشجيع على تهيئة الفرص للنساء والرجال للحصول على اﻹجازات الوالدية مـع ضمان استمرارهم في وظائفهم وعلى المستحقات الوالديـة؛ وتشجيع التقاسـم المتساوي لمسؤوليات الأسرة بين الرجل والمرأة، بما في ذلك عن طريق التشريعات الملائمة والحوافز و/أو التشجيع وأيضاً تعزيز تيسير الرضاعة الثديية بالنسبة للأمهات العاملات؛
  (د) وضع سياسات في مجال التعليم تتناول، في جملة أمور، تغيير الاتجاهات التي تعزز تقسيم العمل على أساس نوع الجنس، بغية تعزيز مفهوم تقاسم المسؤوليات الأسرية في العمل وفي المنزل، ﻻ سيما فيما يتعلق برعاية الأطفال وكبار السن؛
  (ﻫ) تحسين تنمية وفرص اقتناء التكنولوجيات التي من شأنها تيسير الأعمال المهنية والمنزلية، وتشجيع اﻹعالة الذاتية، وتوليد الدخل، وإجراء عملية تحوّل في اﻷدوار المخصصة للجنسين في إطار العملية الإنتاجية، وتمكين المرأة من الخروج من نطاق الوظائف المنخفضة اﻷجر؛
  (و) دراسة مجموعة من السياسات والبرامج، بما في ذلك تشريعات الضمان الاجتماعي ونظم الضرائب، وفقاً للأولويات والسياسات الوطنية، لتحديد كيفية تعزيز المساواة بين الجنسين، والمرونة في تقسيم وقت الناس ما بين التعليم والتدريب، والعمل بأجر، والمسؤوليات الأسرية، والأنشطة الطوعية، وغيرها من أشكال العمل الاجتماعي المفيدة، والراحة والفراغ، والاستفادة منها.
  ‏‎180‏- من جانب الحكومات والقطاع الخاص والمنظمات غير الحكومية، والنقابات، والأمم المتحدة، حسب الاقتضاء:
  (أ) اعتماد التدابير المناسبة التي تشمل الهيئات الحكومية ذات الصلة ورابطات أرباب العمل ورابطات العاملين بما يتيح للنساء والرجال الحصول على إجازات لفترات مؤقتة من العمل، وأن تكون لهم مستحقات عمل وتقاعد قابلة للتحويل، ووضع الترتيبات لتعديل ساعات العمل دون أن يكون ذلك على حساب تطورهم وتقدمهم في أعمالهم وفي حياتهم الوظيفية؛
  (ب) تصميم وتوفير برامج تعليمية عن طريق الحملات الإعلامية المبتكرة، وبرامج التعليم المدرسية والمجتمعية لزيادة الوعي بالمساواة بين الجنسين، وعدم حصر اﻷدوار بين النساء والرجال داخل الأسرة في قوالب نمطية على أساس نوع الجنس؛ وتوفير خدمات ومرافق الدعم، مثل خدمات رعاية الطفل في أماكن العمل، وترتيبات العمل التي تتسم بالمرونة؛
  (ج) سن وإنفاذ القوانين ضد التحرش الجنسي وغيره من أشكال التحرش في جميع أماكن العمل.

----------


## سالي جمعة

*زاي - المرأة في مواقع السلطة وصنع القرار*  ‎181‏‎‏- ينص الإعلان العالمي لحقوق الإنسان علـى حـق كل فرد في أن يشترك فـي حكومـة بلده. وتمكين المرأة من أداء دورها ونيلها للاستقلال الذاتي وتحسين مركزها الاجتماعي والاقتصادي والسياسي أمر ضروري لتحقيق الحكم والإدارة والتنمية المستدامة على أساس الوضوح والمساءلة في جميع جوانب الحياة. وعلاقات القوة التي تحول دون أن تحيا المرأة حياة مشبعة تؤثر على عدة مستويات في المجتمع، من المستوى الشخصي للغاية إلى أعلى مستوى في الحياة العامة. لذلك فإن تحقيق الهدف المتمثل في اشتراك المرأة والرجل على قدم المساواة في صنع القرار من شأنه أن يؤدي إلى توازن يعكس بصورة أدق تكوين المجتمع، وهو ﻻزم لتعزيز الديمقراطية وتشجيع التطبيق الديمقراطي السليم. وتؤدي المساواة في عملية صنع القرار السياسي وظيفة مؤثرة يتعذر بدونها إلى حد كبير تحقيق الإدماج الفعلي لعنصر المساواة في عملية صنع القرار الحكومي. وفي هذا الصدد، فإن اشتراك المرأة في الحياة السياسية على قدم المساواة يؤدي دوراً بالغ الأهمية في عملية النهوض بالمرأة بشكل عام. فاشتراك المرأة في عملية صنع القرار على قدم المساواة ﻻ يعد مطلباً من مطالب العدالة والديمقراطية البسيطة فحسب وإنما يمكن اعتباره كذلك شرطاً ضرورياً لمراعاة مصالح المرأة. فبدون اشتراك المرأة اشتراكاً نشطاً وإدخال منظورها في كافة مستويات صنع القرار، ﻻ يمكن تحقيق الأهداف المتمثلة في المساواة والتنمية والسلم.
  ‎182‏- وعلى الرغم من الحركة الواسعة النطاق نحو الأخذ بالديمقراطية في معظم البلدان، لا تزال المرأة إلى حد كبير ممثلة تمثيلاًً ناقصاً في معظم مستويات الحكم، ﻻ سيما في الهيئات الوزارية وغيرها من الهيئات التنفيذية، ولم تحرز سوى قدر ضئيل من التقدم في الحصول على سلطة سياسية في الهيئات التشريعية أو في تحقيق هدف الوصول بنسبة المرأة إلى ‎30‏ في المائة من مناصب صنع القرار بحلول عام ‎1995‏، وهو الهدف الذي أقره المجلس الاقتصادي والاجتماعي. فنسبة النساء بين أعضاء الهيئات التشريعية ﻻ تزال ﻻ تتعدى ‎10‏ في المائة، وتقل نسبتهن عن ذلك اﻵن في المناصب الوزارية، عالمياً. بل أن بعض البلدان، بما في ذلك البلدان التي تمر بتغيرات سياسية واقتصادية واجتماعية جذرية، شهدت انخفاضاً كبيراً في نسبة تمثيل المرأة في الهيئات التشريعية. ورغم أن المرأة تمثل نصف الناخبين على اﻷقل في جميع البلدان تقريباً وأنها حصلت على الحق في التصويت وفي شغل المناصب في كافة الدول الأعضاء في الأمم المتحدة تقريبا، فإنها ﻻ تزال ممثلة تمثيلاً ناقصا بشكل خطير فيما يتعلق بالمرشحين للمناصب العامة. وذلك ﻷن أنماط العمل التقليدية للعديد من الأحزاب السياسية والهياكل الحكومية يمكن أن تظل بمثابة عقبات تحول دون اشتراك المرأة في الحياة العامة. وقد تتعرض المرأة للتثبيط عن السعي إلى شغل المناصب السياسية بسبب المواقف والممارسات التمييزية، ومسؤولياتها عن الأسرة ورعاية الطفل والتكلفة الباهظة للسعي إلى شغل المنصب العام وللمحافظة عليه. واشتراك المرأة في السياسة وفي مناصب صنع القرار في الحكومات والهيئات التشريعية يسهم في إعادة تحديد الأولويات السياسية، ويؤدي إلى إدراج بنود جديدة في جداول الأعمال السياسية من شأنها أن تعكس وأن تعالج ما للمرأة من اهتمامات وقيم وتجارب تتعلق بجنسها، ويتيح منظورات جديدة بشأن قضايا التيار العام السياسية.
  ‎183‏- ولقد أثبتت المرأة تمتعها بقدر كبير من المهارات القيادية في المنظمات المجتمعية وغير الرسمية، وفي الوظائف العامة. ولكن التنشئة الاجتماعية والقولبة السلبية للمرأة والرجل، بما في ذلك القولبة عن طريق وسائط الإعلام، تؤكد اﻻتجاه المتمثل في استمرار جعل عملية صنع القرار السياسي حكراً على الرجل. كذلك فإن تمثيل المرأة تمثيلًاً ناقصاً في مناصب صنع القرار في مجاﻻت الفن والثقافة والرياضة ووسائط اﻹعلام والتعليم والدين والقانون قد حال دون أن يكون للمرأة أثر يذكر في العديد من المؤسسات الرئيسية.
  ‎184‏- ولما كانت المرأة محجوبة عن سبل الوصول التقليدية إلى السلطة، كهيئات صنع القرار في الأحزاب السياسية ومنظمات أرباب الأعمال والنقابات، فقد تمكنت من الوصول إلى السلطة من خلال هياكل بديلة، ﻻ سيما في قطاع المنظمات غير الحكومية. فأمكن لها من خلال المنظمات غير الحكومية والمنظمات الأهلية أن تعبر عن اهتماماتها وشواغلها، وأن تضع القضايا النسائية على جداول الأعمال الوطنية والإقليمية والدولية.
  ‎185‏- وكثيراً ما يبدأ عدم المساواة في الحياة العامة بالمواقف والممارسات التمييزية داخل الأسرة على النحو المبين في الفقرة ‎29‏ أعلاه، فتقسيم العمل والمسؤوليات بصورة مجحفة بين أفراد الأسرة المعيشية على أساس علاقات سلطوية ﻻ تقوم على المساواة يحد أيضاً من قدرة المرأة على إيجاد الوقت اللازم وتنمية المهارات اللازمة للاشتراك في عملية صنع القرار في المحافل العامة اﻷوسع نطاقاً. لذلك فإن اقتسام هذه المسؤوليات بين الرجل والمرأة بصورة أكثر إنصافا من شأنه أن يؤدي ليس فقط إلى تحسين نوعية حياة المرأة وبناتها وإنما أيضاً إلى تعزيز فرصهن فيما يتعلق بتكييف وتصميم السياسات والممارسات والنفقات العامة بحيث يتسنى الاعتراف بمصالحهن وتلبيتها. والشبكات غير الرسمية وأنماط صنع القرار على صعيد المجتمع المحلي، التي تعكس غلبة الذكور، تقيّد قدرة المرأة على الاشتراك على قدم المساواة في الحياة السياسية والاقتصادية.
  ‎186‏- وانخفاض نسبة النساء بيـن صانعـي القـرار الاقتصادي والسياسي على كـل مـن الصعيـد الوطني والإقليمي والدولي يدل على وجود حواجز هيكلية ومواقفية تتعين مواجهتها باتخاذ تدابير إيجابية. إذ أن الحكومات والشركات عبر الوطنية والوطنية، ووسائط اﻹعلام والمصارف والمؤسسات الأكاديمية والعلمية والمنظمات الإقليمية والدولية، بما فيها الهيئات الداخلة في منظومة الأمم المتحدة، ﻻ تستغل بشكل كامل مهارات النساء كمديرات في المستويات العليا ومقررات للسياسة ودبلوماسيات ومفاوضات.
  ‎‏‎187‏- ويتوقف التوزيع المنصف للسلطة وصنع القرار، على كافة المستويات، على الحكومات والجهات الفاعلة الأخرى التي تقوم بتحليل البيانات الإحصائية المتعلقة بالجنسين وبإدخال منظور يراعي الفروق بين الجنسين في التيار العام لعملية وضع السياسات وتنفيذ البرامج. والمساواة في صنع القرار أساسية لتمكين المرأة. وفي بعض البلدان أدى العمل الإيجابي لصالح المرأة إلى جعل نسبة تمثيلها في أجهزة الحكم المحلي والحكومات الوطنية تبلغ ‎33,3‏ في المائة أو أكثر.
  ‎188- وﻻ تزال دراية المؤسسات الإحصائية الوطنية والإقليمية والدولية بطريقة عرض القضايا ذات الصلة بالمعاملة القائمة على المساواة بين المرأة والرجل في المجالين الاقتصادي والاجتماعي غير كافية. وبصفة خاصة، ﻻ تستخدم قواعد البيانات والمنهجيات الموجودة حالياً بما يكفي في المجال الهام مجال صنع القرار.
  ‎189‏- وينبغي للحكومات والجهات الفاعلة الأخرى، وهي تتصدى لمشكلة عدم المساواة بين الرجل والمرأة فيما يتعلق باقتسام السلطة وصنع القرار على كافة المستويات، أن تشجع على انتهاج سياسة نشطة وعلنية ترمي إلى إدخال منظور مراعاة الفروق بين الجنسين في صميم كل السياسات والبرامج كي يتسنى بذلك تحليل أثرها على كل من المرأة والرجل، قبل اتخاذ أية قرارات.
*الهدف الاستراتيجي زاي -‎**1**‏-* *اتخاذ التدابير الكفيلة بوصول المرأة على قدم المساواة إلى* *هياكل السلطة وعمليات صنع القرار والمشاركة الكاملة فيها* الإجراءات التي يتعين اتخاذها
  ‎190‏- من جانب الحكومات:
  (أ) الالتزام بتحديد هدف التوازن بين الجنسين في الهيئات واللجان الحكومية، وكذا في الكيانات اﻹدارية العامة، وفي النظام القضائي؛ بما في ذلك، في جملة أمور، وضع أهداف محددة وتنفيذ تدابير بما يحقق زيادة ملموسة في عدد النساء بغرض الوصول إلى تمثيل متساو بين المرأة والرجل في كل المناصب الحكومية والإدارية العامة باتخاذ تدابير إيجابية إذا دعا الحال؛
  (ب) اتخاذ تدابير تشمل، حيث يكون ذلك مناسباً، تدابير في النظم الانتخابية تشجّع الأحزاب السياسية على إشراك المرأة في المناصب العامة الانتخابية أو غير الانتخابية بنفس النسب والمستويات المتاحة للرجل؛
  (ج) حماية وتعزيز حقوق المرأة والرجل على قدم المساواة في ممارسة العمل السياسي وفي حرية تكوين الجمعيات، بما في ذلك العضوية في الأحزاب السياسية والنقابات؛
  (د) مراجعة التأثير المتغاير للنظم الانتخابية على التمثيل السياسي للمرأة في الهيئات المنتخبة، والنظر، عند الاقتضاء، في تعديل هذه النظم أو إصلاحها؛
  (ﻫ) رصد وتقييم التقدم المحرز في تمثيل المرأة من خلال جمع وتحليل ونشر البيانات الكمية والكيفية بانتظام عن المرأة والرجل على جميع المستويات في مختلف مناصب صنع القرار في القطاعين العام والخاص، ونشر البيانات عن عدد النساء والرجال الموظفين على مختلف المستويات في الحكومات بصورة سنوية، وضمان تمتع المرأة والرجل بحق متكافئ في الوصول إلى الوظائف العامة بمختلف أنواعها، وإقامة آليات داخل الهياكل الحكومية لرصد التقدم المحرز في هذا الميدان؛
  (و) دعم المنظمات غير الحكومية ومعاهد البحوث التي تجري دراسات عن مشاركة المرأة في عملية صنع القرار والبيئة التي تحدث فيها تلك العملية، وعن أثر هذه المشاركة؛
  (ز) تشجيع زيادة مشاركة النساء من السكان الأصليين في عملية صنع القرار على جميع المستويات؛
  (ح) تشجيع، وعند الاقتضاء، ضمان تبني المنظمات الممولة من الحكومات لسياسات وممارسات ﻻ تمييزية لزيادة عدد النساء في هذه المنظمات ورفع مستوياتهن؛
  (ط) اﻹقرار بأن تقاسم العمل ومسؤوليات الوالدين بين المرأة والرجل يعزز زيادة مشاركة المرأة في الحياة العامة، واتخاذ تدابير مناسبة لتحقيق هذه الغاية، بما في ذلك التدابير اللازمة للتوفيق بين الحياة الأسرية والحياة المهنية؛
  (ي) السعي لتحقيق توازن بين الجنسين في قوائم المرشحين الوطنيين للانتخاب أو التعيين في هيئات الأمم المتحدة ووكالاتها المتخصصة، والمنظمات الأخرى ذات الاستقلال الذاتي في منظومة الأمم المتحدة، وﻻ سيما في المناصب العليا.
  ‎191‏- من جانب الأحزاب السياسية:
  (أ) النظر في دراسة الهياكل الحزبية وإجراءات إزالة كل الحواجز التي تميز ضد مشاركة المرأة تمييزا مباشرا أو غير مباشر؛
  (ب) النظر في اتخاذ المبادرات التي تمكّن المرأة من المشاركة التامة في كل الهياكل الداخلية لوضع السياسات وعمليات التنسيب للوظائف التي تشغل بالتعيين أو الانتخاب؛
  (ج) النظر في إدخال قضايا نوع الجنس في برامجها السياسية واتخاذ تدابير لتكفل أن يكون بوسع المرأة المشاركة في زعامة الأحزاب السياسية على قدم المساواة مع الرجل.
  ‎192‏- من جانب الحكومات والهيئات الوطنية والقطاع الخاص والأحزاب السياسية والنقابات ومنظمات أرباب العمل والمؤسسات البحثية والأكاديمية، والهيئات دون الإقليمية والإقليمية والمنظمات غير الحكومية والمنظمات الدولية:
  (أ) القيام بعمل إيجابي لتكوين اﻷعداد الضرورية من القائدات والمسؤولات التنفيذيات والمديرات في المناصب الإستراتيجية لصنع القرار؛
  (ب) إقامة آليات لرصد إتاحة الفرص للمرأة للوصول إلى المناصب العليا لصنع القرار، أو تعزيزها، حسب الاقتضاء؛
  (ج) مراجعة معايير التوظيف والتعيين في الهيئات الاستشارية وهيئات صنع القرار والترقية إلى المناصب العليا لضمان أن تكون هذه المعايير مناسبة وﻻ تميز ضد المرأة؛
  (د) تشجيع الجهود التي تبذلها المنظمات غير الحكومية والنقابات والقطاع الخاص لتحقيق التكافؤ في الرتب بين المرأة والرجل، بما في ذلك المشاركة المتكافئة في هيئات صنع القرار وفي المفاوضات في جميع المجالات وعلى جميع المستويات؛
  (ﻫ) وضع استراتيجيات اتصال لتشجيع الحوار العام بشأن اﻷدوار الجديدة للرجل والمرأة في المجتمع، وفي الأسرة كما ورد تعريفها في الفقرة ‎29‏ أعلاه؛
  (و) إعادة تشكيل برامج التوظيف والتطوير الوظيفي لضمان إتاحة الفرص على قدم المساواة للمرأة، وﻻ سيما الشابة، للتدرب على اﻹدارة وتنظيم المشاريع والتدرب التقني والقيادي، بما في ذلك التدرب أثناء العمل؛
  (ز) وضع برامج للتقدم الوظيفي للمرأة في مختلف اﻷعمار تشمل التخطيط الوظيفي، وتتبع المسار الوظيفي، والتوجيه والمشورة، والتدريب الخصوصي، والتدريب وإعادة التدريب؛
  (ح) تشجيع ودعم مشاركة المنظمات النسائية غير الحكومية في مؤتمرات الأمم المتحدة والعمليات التحضيرية لها؛
  (ط) السعي إلى تحقيق توازن بين الجنسين ودعم هذا التوازن في تكوين الوفود لدى الأمم المتحدة والمحافل الدولية الأخرى.
  ‎193‏- من جانب الأمم المتحدة:
  (أ) تنفيذ السياسات والتدابير القائمة واعتماد سياسات وتدابير جديدة للعمالة لتحقيق مساواة شاملة بين الجنسين في الاستخدام، وﻻ سيما في مستوى الوظائف الفنية وما فوقها، بحلول عام ‎2000‏، على أن تؤخذ في الاعتبار الواجب أهمية تعيين الموظفين على أساس التوزيع الجغرافي العادل على أوسع نطاق ممكن، وفقاً للفقرة ‎3‏ من المادة ‎101‏ من ميثاق الأمم المتحدة؛
  (ب) وضع آليات لتنسيب مرشحات للتعيين في وظائف عليا في الأمم المتحدة والوكالات المتخصصة وسائر المنظمات والهيئات في منظومة الأمم المتحدة؛
  (ج) مواصلة جمع ونشر البيانات الكمية والنوعية عن المرأة والرجل في مناصب صنع القرار وتحليل تأثيرها المتغاير على عملية صنع القرار؛ ورصد التقدم المحرز نحو تحقيق الهدف الذي حدده الأمين العام لتقلد المرأة ما نسبته ‎50 في المائة، من مناصب اﻹدارة ومناصب صنع القرار بحلول عام ‎2000‏.
  ‎194‏- من جانب المنظمات النسائية والمنظمات غير الحكومية والنقابات، والشركاء الاجتماعيين، ومنظمات المنتجين والصناعيين والمهنيين:
  (أ) بناء وتعزيز التضامن بين النساء من خلال أنشطة اﻹعلام والتعليم والتوعية؛
  (ب) الدعوة على جميع المستويات إلى تمكين المرأة من التأثير على القرارات والعمليات والنظم السياسية والاقتصادية والاجتماعية، والسعي لمساءلة الممثلين المنتخبين عن التزامهم بالاهتمامات المتعلقة بنوع الجنس؛
  (ج) إقامة قواعد للبيانات عن المرأة ومؤهلاتها وذلك لاستخدام هذه البيانات في تعيين النساء في المناصب العليا لصنع القرار والمناصب الاستشارية، ونشر هذه البيانات وتوزيعها على الحكومات والمنظمات الإقليمية والدولية ومؤسسات القطاع الخاص والأحزاب السياسية وغيرها من الهيئات المعنية، وذلك بما يتمشى وتشريعات حماية البيانات.
*الهدف الاستراتيجي زاي -‎**2**-* *زيادة قدرة المرأة على المشاركة في صنع القرار والقيادة* الإجراءات التي يتعين اتخاذها
  ‎195‏- من جانب الحكومات والهيئات الوطنية، والقطاع الخاص، والأحزاب السياسية، والنقابات، ومنظمات أرباب العمل، والهيئات دون الإقليمية والإقليمية والمنظمات غير الحكومية والمنظمات الدولية والمؤسسات التعليمية:
  (أ) توفير تدريب على القيادة واحترام الذات لمساعدة النساء والفتيات، وﻻ سيما ذوات الاحتياجات الخاصة، والمعوقات والمنتميات للأقليات العرقية والإثنية، بما يزيد من احترامهن لذواتهن ويشجعهن على تقلد مناصب صنع القرار؛
  (ب) وضع معايير شفافة لمناصب صنع القرار وضمان التمثيل المتوازن بين الجنسين في هيئات اختيار المرشحين؛
  (ج) إنشاء نظام لتقديم المشورة والتوجيه إلى النساء المفتقرات إلى الخبرة، وبالخصوص لتوفير التدريب لهن، بما في ذلك التدريب على صنع القرار والتحدث أمام الجمهور وتوكيد الذات وكذا على الحملات السياسية؛
  (د) تقديم تدريب يراعي نوع الجنس إلى النساء والرجال لتعزيز علاقات العمل اللاتمييزية ولاحترام التنوع في أساليب العمل والإدارة؛
  (ﻫ) وضع آليات وتوفير تدريب يشجعان المرأة على المشاركة في العمليات الانتخابية والأنشطة السياسية والمجالات القيادية الأخرى.

----------


## سالي جمعة

*حاء - الآليات المؤسسية للنهوض بالمرأة*  ‎196‏- أنشئت أجهزة وطنية للنهوض بالمرأة في كل واحدة من الدول الأعضاء تقريبا وذلك، في جملة أمور، لوضع السياسات التي تشجع النهوض بالمرأة والترويج لتنفيذها وتنفيذها ورصدها وتقييمها والدعوة وتعبئة الدعم اللازم لها. وتختلف الأجهزة الوطنية من حيث شكلها وتتفاوت في مدى فعاليتها، وقد تدهورت في بعض الحالات. وهذه الآليات، التي كثيرا ما يجري تهميشها داخل الهياكل الحكومية الوطنية، عرضة للإعاقة في كثير من اﻷحيان من جراء عدم وضوح ولاياتها أو الافتقار إلى ما يكفي من الموظفين والتدريب والبيانات والموارد، وعدم كفاية الدعم من قبل القيادة السياسية الوطنية.
  ‎197-   وعلى الصعيدين الإقليمي والدولي، تواجه الآليات والمؤسسات التي تدعو إلى النهوض بالمرأة بوصفه جزءا ﻻ يتجزأ من التيار الأساسي للتنمية السياسية والاقتصادية والاجتماعية والثقافية، ومن المبادرات المتعلقة بالتنمية وحقوق الإنسان، مشاكل مماثلة مردها عدم وجود التزام على أعلى المستويات.
  ‎198‏- ولقد أكدت المؤتمرات الدولية المتتالية الحاجة إلى مراعاة العوامل المتعلقة بالجنسين لدى تخطيط السياسات والبرامج. بيد أن هذا لم يحدث في كثير من الحالات.
  ‎199‏- ولقد جرى تعزيز الهيئات الإقليمية المعنية بالنهوض بالمرأة، بالإضافة إلى الأجهزة الدولية، مثل لجنة مركز المرأة واللجنة المعنية بالقضاء على التمييز ضد المرأة. ولكن محدودية الموارد المتاحة ﻻ تزال تعيق التنفيذ التام لولاياتها.
  ‎200‏- وتم في العديد من المنظمات وضع منهجيات ﻹجراء تحليل للسياسات والبرامج يقوم على الفروق بين الجنسين وللتصدي لما للسياسات من آثار متغايرة على المرأة والرجل، وتلك المنهجيات متاحة للتطبيق ولكنها ﻻ تطبق في كثير من اﻷحيان أو ﻻ تطبق بشكل منتظم.
  ‎201‏- وتعتبر الأجهزة الوطنية للنهوض بالمرأة الوحدة المركزية لتنسيق السياسات داخل الحكومة. وتتمثل مهمتها الأساسية في دعم عملية إدماج منظور المساواة بين الجنسين في التيار الرئيسي لكافة مجاﻻت السياسة على نطاق الحكومة. وتشمل الشروط اللازمة ﻷداء هذه الأجهزة الوطنية لمهامها ما يلي:
  (أ) وجودها في أعلى مستوى ممكن داخل الحكومة تحت مسؤولية وزير في مجلس الوزراء؛
  (ب) إيجاد آليات أو عمليات مؤسسية تيسر، حسب الاقتضاء، ﻻ مركزية التخطيط والتنفيذ والرصد بهدف إشراك المنظمات غير الحكومية والمنظمات المجتمعية من القاعدة إلى القمة؛
  (ج) كفالة وجود الموارد الكافية من حيث الميزانية والقدرة المهنية؛
  (د) إتاحة الفرصة للتأثير في وضع جميع السياسات العامة الحكومية.
  ‎202- ويتعين على الحكومات والقطاعات الأخرى، لدى معالجتها لمسألة الآليات التي تدعو إلى النهوض بالمرأة، تشجيع اعتماد سياسة عامة فعالة وواضحة ترمي إلى إدماج منظور يراعي الفروق بين الجنسين في التيار الرئيسي لكافة السياسات والبرامج بحيث يجري، قبل اتخاذ القرارات، تحليل لآثارها على كل من المرأة والرجل.
*الهدف الاستراتيجي حاء -1-* *استحداث أو تعزيـز أجهزة وطنية وهيئات حكومية أخرى* الإجراءات التي يتعين اتخاذها
  ‎203‏- من جانب الحكومات
  (أ) ضمان إسناد المسؤولية عن النهوض بالمرأة على أعلى مستوى ممكن في الحكومة. وفي العديد من الحالات يمكن إسناد هذه المسؤولية على مستوى وزير في مجلس الوزراء؛
  (ب) القيام، على أساس التزام سياسي قوي، بإنشاء أجهزة وطنية، حيث ﻻ توجد، وبتعزيز الأجهزة الوطنية القائمة، حسب الاقتضاء، على أعلى مستوى حكومي ممكن من أجل النهوض بالمرأة، وينبغي أن تكون لها ولايات وسلطة محددة بوضوح؛ وستكون العناصر الحاسمة هي إتاحة ما يكفي من الموارد والقدرة والاختصاص اللازم للتأثير على السياسات وصياغة التشريعات واستعراضها. وينبغي، في جملة أمور، أن تقوم هذه الأجهزة بتحليل السياسات والدعوة إلى هذه السياسات والإبلاغ بها وتنسيقها ورصد تنفيذها؛
  (ج) توفير التدريب للموظفين فيما يتعلق بتصميم وتحليل البيانات من منظور يراعي الفروق بين الجنسين؛
  (د) وضع إجراءات لتمكين الأجهزة من جمع المعلومات عن قضايا السياسة العامة على نطاق الحكومة في مرحلة مبكرة واستخدامها بصفة مستمرة في عملية وضع السياسات واستعراضها داخل الحكومة؛
  (ﻫ) تقديم تقارير على أساس منتظم إلى الهيئات التشريعية بشأن التقدم المحرز في الجهود الرامية، حسب الاقتضاء، إلى إدماج الاهتمامات المتعلقة بالجنسين في التيار الرئيسي، مع مراعاة تنفيذ منهاج العمل؛
  (و) حث وتشجيع الجهات المؤسسية الفاعلة ذات القاعدة العريضة والمتنوعة على الاشتراك النشط في القطاعات العامة والخاصة والطوعية للعمل الرامي إلى تحقيق المساواة بين المرأة والرجل.
*الهدف الاستراتيجي حاء* *-**2-* *إدمـاج المنظورات التـي تراعـي الفروق بين الجنسين* *في التشريعات والسياسات العامة والبرامج والمشاريع* الإجراءات التي يتعين اتخاذها
  ‎204‏- من جانب الحكومات:
  (أ) السعي إلى ضمان إجراء تحليل للقرارات المتعلقة بالسياسة العامة قبل اتخاذها، لبيان ما لها من أثر على كل من المرأة والرجل؛
  (ب) القيام بصورة منتظمة باستعراض السياسات والبرامج والمشاريع الوطنية، وكذلك تنفيذها، وتقييم أثر سياسات العمالة والدخل بغية ضمان أن تكـون المرأة مستفيـدة مباشرة مـن التنمية، وأن تُراعى مساهمتها الكاملة في التنمية، بأجر أو بغير أجر على حد السواء، في السياسات الاقتصادية والتخطيط الاقتصادي؛
  (ج) تعزيز الاستراتيجيات والأهداف الوطنية المتعلقة بتحقيق المساواة بين المرأة والرجل من أجل إزالة العقبات التي تحول دون ممارسة المرأة لحقوقها واستئصال شأفة كافة أنواع التمييز ضدها؛
  (د) العمل مع أعضاء الهيئات التشريعية، حسب الاقتضاء، من أجل تشجيع منظور يقوم على مراعاة الفروق بين الجنسين في كافة التشريعات والسياسات؛
  (ﻫ) تخويل كافة الوزارات سلطة مراجعة السياسات والبرامج من منظور يراعي الفروق بين الجنسين وفي ضوء منهاج العمل؛ وإسناد المسؤولية عن تنفيذ تلك الولاية على أعلى مستوى ممكن؛ وإنشاء/أو تعزيز هيكل التنسيق بين الوزارات لتنفيذ هذه الولاية، ولرصد التقدم المحرز، والتواصل مع الأجهزة ذات الصلة.
  ‎205‏- من جانب الأجهزة الوطنية:
  (أ) تيسير صياغة وتنفيذ السياسات الحكومية المتعلقة بالمساواة بين المرأة والرجل، ووضع الاستراتيجيات والمنهجيات الملائمة، وتشجيع التنسيق والتعاون داخل الحكومة المركزية لضمان إدماج منظور يراعي الفروق بين الجنسين في التيار الرئيسي لجميع عمليات وضع السياسات؛
  (ب) تشجيع وإقامة علاقات تعاونية مع فروع الحكومة ذات الصلة، ومراكز الدراسات والبحوث المتعلقة بالمرأة، والمعاهد الأكاديمية والتعليمية، والقطاع الخاص، ووسائط اﻹعلام، والمنظمات غير الحكومية، وﻻ سيما المنظمات النسائية، وجميع العناصر الفاعلة الأخرى في المجتمع المدني؛
  (ج) الاضطلاع بأنشطة تركّز على اﻹصـلاح القانونـي فيما يتعلق، فـي جملـة أمـور، بالأسرة، وشروط العمالة وظروف العمالة، والضمان الاجتماعي، وضريبة الدخل، وتكافؤ الفرص في التعليم، واتخاذ تدابير إيجابية لتعزيز النهوض بالمرأة، وتصور المواقف، والثقافة المواتية لتحقيق المساواة؛ فضلاً عن إيجاد منظور يراعي نوع الجنس في السياسة القانونية وبرمجة الإصلاحات؛
  (د) تعزيز زيادة اشتراك المرأة كعنصر فاعل نشط ومستفيد في عملية التنمية، اﻷمر الذي من شأنه أن يؤدي إلى تحسين في نوعية الحياة للجميع؛
  (ﻫ) إقامة روابط مباشرة مع الهيئات الوطنية والإقليمية والدولية العاملة في مجال النهوض بالمرأة؛
  (و) توفير التدريب وتقديم المساعدة الاستشارية للوكالات الحكومية من أجل إدماج منظور يراعي الفروق بين الجنسين في سياساتها وبرامجها.
*الهدف الاستراتيجي حاء* *-**3-* *توفير ونشـر بيانات ومعلومـات مفصلة حسب الجنس لأغراض التخطيط والتقييم* الإجراءات التي يتعين اتخاذها
  ‎206‏- من جانب الدوائر الإحصائية الوطنية والإقليمية والدولية والوكالات ذات الصلة التابعة للحكومات والأمم المتحدة، بالتعاون مع منظمات البحث والتوثيق، كل في مجال مسؤولياته:
  (أ) كفالة جمع الإحصائيات ذات الصلة بالأفراد وتبويبها وتحليلها وعرضها مصنفة حسب الجنس والعمر، وكفالة أن تعبر تلك الإحصائيات عن المشاكل والقضايا والمسائل المتصلة بالرجال والنساء في المجتمع؛
  (ب) القيام، بصفة منتظمة، بجمع وتبويب وتحليل وعرض البيانات المفصلة حسب العمر والجنس والمؤشرات الاجتماعية الاقتصادية وغيرها من المؤشرات ذات الصلة، بما في ذلك عدد المعالين، من أجل استخدامها في تخطيط السياسات والبرامج وتنفيذها؛
  (ج) إشراك مراكز الدراسات المتعلقة بالمرأة ومنظمات البحوث في وضع واختبار المؤشرات الملائمة ومنهجيات اﻷبحاث من أجل تعزيز التحليل المتعلق بالجنسين وكذلك لرصد وتقييم تنفيذ أهداف منهاج العمل؛
  (د) اختيار أو تعيين موظفين لتعزيز برامج الإحصاءات المتعلقة بالجنسين وضمان تنسيق ورصد وربط جميع ميادين العمل الإحصائي، وإعداد نواتج تدمج إحصاءات من شتى مجاﻻت المواضيع؛
  (ﻫ) تحسين جمع البيانات عن المساهمة الكاملة للنساء والرجال في الاقتصاد، بما في ذلك مشاركتهم في القطاعات غير الرسمية؛
  (و) اكتساب معرفة أشمل بالعمل والعمالة من خلال القيام بما يلي:
  ’‎‎1‏‘ تحسين جمع البيانات عن العمل بدون أجر المدرج بالفعل في نظام الأمم المتحدة للحسابات القومية، كما في الزراعة، وﻻ سيما الزراعة الكفافية، وغير ذلك من أنشطة الإنتاج غير السوقي؛
  ’‎‎2‘ تحسين المقاييس التي تقلل حالياً من شأن بطالة المرأة وعمالتها الناقصة في سوق العمل؛
  ’‎‎3‘ إيجاد طرق، في المنتديات المناسبة، لتقدير قيمة العمل بدون أجر غير المندرج في الحسابات القومية تقديراً كمياً، كرعاية المعالين وإعداد الطعام، لاحتمال التعبير عنه في الحسابات التابعة أو غيرها من الحسابات الرسمية التي يمكن إعدادها بصورة مستقلة عن الحسابات القومية الأساسية ولكنها تكون متسقة معها، وذلك بغية الاعتراف بالمساهمة الاقتصادية للمرأة وإظهار التوزيع غير المتساوي للعمل بأجر وبدون أجر بين النساء والرجال؛
  (ز) وضع تصنيف دولي للأنشطة من أجل إحصاءات استخدام الوقت يراعي الفروق بين عمل المرأة والرجل بأجر وبدون أجر، وجمع بيانات مفصّلة حسب الجنس والقيام بما يلي، على الصعيد الوطني، رهناً بالقيود الوطنية:
  ’‎‎1‏‘ إجراء دراسات منتظمة عن استخدام الوقت ﻹجراء قياس كمي للعمل بدون أجر، بما في ذلك تسجيل اﻷنشطة التي تؤدى في آن واحد مع اﻷنشطة التي يتقاضى عنها أجر أو غيرها من اﻷنشطة التي ﻻ يتقاضى عنها أجر؛
  ’‎‎2‏‘ قياس العمل بدون أجر غير المندرج في الحسابات القومية قياساً كمياً والعمل على تحسين طرق تقدير قيمته والعمل على التعبير عن قيمته بدقة في الحسابات التابعة أو الحسابات الرسمية الأخرى التي تكون منفصلة عن الحسابات القومية الأساسية ولكنها متسقة معها؛
  (ح) تحسين مفاهيم وطرق جمع البيانات عن قياس الفقر بين النساء والرجال، بما في ذلك إمكانية حصولهم على الموارد؛
  (ط) تعزيز نظم الإحصاءات الحيوية وإدخال التحليلات المتعلقة بالجنسين في المنشورات والبحوث؛ ومنح الأولوية للفوارق بين الجنسين في تصميم البحوث وفي جمع البيانات وتحليلها وذلك من أجل تحسين البيانات المتعلقة بمعدﻻت الاعتلال؛ وتحسين جمع البيانات المتعلقة بإمكانية الحصول على الخدمات الصحية بما في ذلك إمكانية الحصول على خدمات الصحة الجنسية والإنجابية الشاملة، ورعاية اﻷم وتنظيم الأسرة، مع منح أولوية خاصة للأمهات المراهقات ورعاية المسنين؛
  (ي) إعداد بيانات محسنة مفصّلة حسب الجنس والعمر عن ضحايا ومرتكبي جميع أشكال أعمال العنف ضد المرأة، كالعنف الأسري، والتحرش الجنسي، والاغتصاب، ومسافحة المحارم، والاعتداء الجنسي، والاتجار بالنساء والفتيات، فضلاً عن العنف الذي يرتكبه موظفو الدولة؛
  (ك) تحسين مفاهيم وطرق جمع البيانات عن مشاركة النساء والرجال المعوقين، بما في ذلك إمكانية حصولهم على الموارد.
  ‎207‏- من جانب الحكومات:
  (أ) ضمان الإنتاج المنتظم لمنشور إحصائي عن الجنسين يعرض ويفسر بيانات مواضيعية عن النساء والرجال في شكل مناسب لطائفة واسعة من المستعملين غير التقنيين؛
  (ب) ضمان قيام منتجي الإحصاءات ومستخدميها في كل بلد، بصورة منتظمة، باستعراض كفاية نظام الإحصاءات الرسمي وتغطيته للقضايا المتعلقة بالجنسين وإعداد خطة بما يلزم من التحسينات، حيثما يقتضي اﻷمر ذلك؛
  (ج) وضع وتشجيع وضع دراسات كمية ونوعية من جانب منظمات اﻷبحاث، والنقابات، وفي منظمات أرباب العمل، والقطاع الخاص، والمنظمات غير الحكومية بشأن المشاركة في السلطة والنفوذ في المجتمع، بما في ذلك عدد النساء والرجال الذين يشغلون مناصب عليا في مجال اتخاذ القرارات في القطاعين العام والخاص على حد سواء؛
  (د) استخدام بيانات أكثر مراعاة للفروق بين الجنسين في وضع السياسات العامة وتنفيذ البرامج والمشاريع.
  ‎208‏- من جانب الأمم المتحدة:
  (أ) تشجيع استحداث طرق ﻹيجاد سبل أفضل لجمع ومقارنة وتحليل البيانات التي قد تتصل بحقوق الإنسان للمرأة، بما في ذلك العنف ضد المرأة، لكي تستخدمها جميع هيئات الأمم المتحدة ذات الصلة؛
  (ب) تشجيع استحداث المزيد من الطرق الإحصائية لتحسين البيانات التي تتصل بدور المرأة في التنمية الاقتصادية والاجتماعية والثقافية والسياسية؛
  (ج) إعداد عدد جديد من "المرأة في العالم" للإصدار بصورة منتظمة كل خمس سنوات وتوزيعه على نطاق واسع؛
  (د) مساعدة البلدان، بناء على طلبها، في استحداث سياسات وبرامج تتعلق بنوع الجنس؛
  (ﻫ) ضمان إحالة التقارير والبيانات والمنشورات ذات الصلة التي تعدها الشعبة الإحصائية بالأمانة العامة للأمم المتحدة والمعهد الدولي للبحث والتدريب من أجل النهوض بالمرأة عن التقدم المحرز على الصعيدين الوطني والدولي إلى لجنة مركز المرأة بصورة منتظمة ومنسقة.
  ‎209‏ - من جانب المؤسسات الإنمائية المتعددة الأطراف والمانحين الثنائيين:
  تشجيع ودعم تطوير القدرات الوطنية في البلدان النامية وفي البلدان التي تمر اقتصاداتها بمرحلة انتقال عن طريق توفير الموارد والمساعدة التقنية لكي تتمكن البلدان من إجراء قياس كامل للعمل الذي تضطلع به المرأة والرجل، بما في ذلك العمل بأجر والعمل بدون أجر على حد سواء، وعند الاقتضاء استخدام الحسابات التابعة أو الحسابات الرسمية الأخرى للعمل بدون أجر.

----------


## سالي جمعة

*طاء - حقوق الإنسان للمرأة*  ‎210‏- إن حقوق الإنسان والحريات الأساسية حق بحكم المولد لجميع البشر؛ وحمايتها وتعزيزها هما المسؤولية اﻷولى التي تقع على عاتق الحكومات.
  ‎211‏- وقد أكد المؤتمر العالمي لحقوق الإنسان من جديد التزام جميع الدول رسمياً بالوفاء بالتزاماتها المتعلقة بتعزيز احترام جميع حقوق الإنسان والحريات الأساسية للجميع ومراعاتها وحمايتها على الصعيد العالمي وفقاً لميثاق الأمم المتحدة، والقانون الدولي، والصكوك الأخرى المتعلقة بحقوق الإنسان. وﻻ يقبل الطابع العالمي لهذه الحقوق والحريات أي نقاش.
  ‎212‏- يجب اعتبار تعزيز جميع حقوق الإنسان والحريات الأساسية وحمايتها هدفاً ذا أولوية بالنسبة إلى الأمم المتحدة، وفقاً لمقاصدها ومبادئها، وﻻ سيما هدف التعاون الدولي. وفي إطار هذه المقاصد والمبادئ، يشكل تعزيز جميع حقوق الإنسان وحمايتها شاغلاً مشروعاً بالنسبة إلي المجتمع الدولي. ويجب على المجتمع الدولي أن يعامل حقوق الإنسان على نطاق عالمي، وبطريقة منصفة وعادلة، وعلى قدم المساواة وبنفس القدر من التركيز. ويؤكد منهاج العمل من جديد أهمية اتسام النظر في مسائل حقوق الإنسان بطابع عالمي وبالحياد واللاانتقائية.
  ‎213‏- ويؤكد منهاج العمل من جديد أن جميع حقوق الإنسان - المدنية منها والثقافية والاقتصادية والسياسية والاجتماعية، بما في ذلك الحق في التنمية عامة وغير قابلة للتجزئة ومترابطة ويتوقف بعضها على بعض، مثلما يبين ذلك إعلان وبرنامج عمل فيينا. وأكد المؤتمر العالمي لحقوق الإنسان من جديد أن حقوق الإنسان للمرأة وللطفلة هي جزء غير قابل للتصرف من حقوق الإنسان العامة وجزء ﻻ يتجزأ من هذه الحقوق وﻻ ينفصل عنها. وتمتع المرأة والطفلة تمتعاً كاملاً بجميع حقوق الإنسان والحريات الأساسية هو أولوية من أولويات الحكومات والأمم المتحدة وأمر ﻻ غنى عنه للنهوض بالمرأة.
  ‎214‏- والمساواة بين الرجل والمرأة في الحقوق مذكورة بشكل صريح في ديباجة ميثاق الأمم المتحدة. وتدرج جميع الصكوك الدولية المتعلقة بحقوق الإنسان نوع الجنس على أنه أحد اﻷسباب التي ﻻ يجوز للدول أن تميّز على أساسها.
  215- وﻻ يقتصر واجب الحكومات على أن تمتنع فحسب عن انتهاك حقوق الإنسان للمرأة، بل عليها أن تعمل أيضا على تعزيز هذه الحقوق وحمايتها. ومما يدل على الاعتراف بأهمية حقوق الإنسان للمـرأة أن ثلاثة أرباع الدول الأعضاء في الأمم المتحدة قد أصبحت أطرافاً في اتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة.
  ‎216‏- وقد أكد المؤتمر العالمي لحقوق الإنسان من جديد وبوضوح أن حقوق الإنسان للمرأة طيلة دورة حياتها هي جزء غير قابل للتصرف من حقوق الإنسان العامة وجزء ﻻ يتجزأ من هذه الحقوق وﻻ ينفصل عنها. وأكد المؤتمر الدولي للسكان والتنمية من جديد حقوق المرأة الإنجابية وحقها في التنمية. ويضمن كل من إعلان حقوق الطفل[35] واتفاقية حقوق الطفل هذه الحقوق، وهما يؤيدان مبدأ عدم التمييز على أساس نوع الجنس.
  ‎217- والفجوة القائمة بين وجود الحقوق والتمتع الفعلي بها ناشئة عن عدم التزام الحكومات بتعزيز تلك الحقوق وحمايتها، وعدم قيامها بتوعية المرأة والرجل على حد سواء بهذه الحقوق. ويقترن بهذه المشكلة انعدام آليات اﻻنتصاف الملائمة ونقص الموارد على الصعيدين الوطني والدولي. وقد اتخذت أغلبية البلدان خطوات من شأنها إدراج الحقوق التي تكفلها اتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة في صلب القانون الوطني. كما أنشأ عدد من البلدان آليات لتعزيز قدرة المرأة على ممارسة حقوقها.
  218- وبغية حماية حقوق الإنسان للمرأة، من الضروري أن تتفادى الدول، إلى أقصى حد ممكن، اللجوء إلى التحفظات وأن تكفل عدم تعارض أي تحفظ مع موضوع الاتفاقية والغرض منها أو عدم اتفاقه بشكل آخر مع قانون المعاهدات الدولي. وسوف تظل حقوق الإنسان للمرأة، على نحو ما حددتها الصكوك الدولية المتعلقة بحقوق الإنسان، إسماً بغير مسمى ما لم تنل الاعتراف الكامل وما لم تتم حمايتها وتطبيقها وتنفيذها وإعمالها في القانون الوطني فضلاً عن الممارسة الوطنية، والمدونات المدنية والجنائية والتجارية والمدونات الخاصة بالأسرة، والعمل، وفي القواعد والأنظمة اﻹدارية.
  ‎219‏- ومساواة المرأة، بحكم القانون، ليست مكفولة بعد في البلدان التي لم تصبح بعد أطرافا في اتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة والصكوك الدولية الأخرى المتعلقة بحقوق الإنسان، أو التي أبديت فيها تحفظات غير متمشية مع موضوع الاتفاقية والغرض منها، أو البلدان التي لم تنقح فيها القوانين الوطنية بعد من أجل تنفيذ المعايير والمقاييس الدولية. إن ما يعوق تمتع المرأة تمتعاً كاملاً بالمساواة في الحقوق هو التناقضات بين بعض التشريعات الوطنية والقانون الدولي والصكوك الدولية المتعلقة بحقوق الإنسان. ويديم انعدام المساواة الفعلية للمرأة الإجراءات اﻹدارية المفرطة التعقيد، ونقص الوعي في إطار العملية القضائية، وعدم رصد انتهاك حقوق الإنسان لجميع النساء رصداً وافياً، بالإضافة إلى عدم تمثيل المرأة تمثيلاً كافياً في نظم العدالة، ونقص المعلومات عن الحقوق القائمة، واستمرار المواقف والممارسات. ويديم انعدام المساواة الفعلية أيضاً عدم إنفاذ جملة أشياء من بينها القوانين أو المدونات المتعلقة بالأسرة والقوانين أو المدونات المدنية والجنائية والمتعلقة بالعمل والتجارة أو القواعد والأنظمة اﻹدارية التي يقصد بها ضمان تمتع المرأة تمتعاً كاملاً بحقوق الإنسان والحريات الأساسية.
  ‎220‏- وينبغي أن يكون لكل شخص الحق في المشاركة في التنمية الثقافية والاقتصادية والسياسية والاجتماعية والإسهام فيها والتمتع بها. وفي كثير من الحالات تعاني المرأة والفتاة من التمييز في توزيع الموارد الاقتصادية والاجتماعية. وفي ذلك انتهاك مباشر لحقوقهما الاقتصادية والاجتماعية والثقافية.
  ‎221- وحقوق الإنسان لجميع النساء والفتيات ينبغي أن تشكل جزءاً ﻻ يتجزأ من اﻷنشطة التي تضطلع بها الأمم المتحدة والمتعلقة بحقوق الإنسان. وهناك حاجة إلى بذل جهود مكثفة بغية إدراج المساواة في المركز وحقوق الإنسان لجميع النساء والفتيات ضمن التيار الرئيسي ﻷنشطة الأمم المتحدة على نطاق المنظومة، ومعالجة هذه القضايا بشكل دوري ومنتظم في جميع الهيئات والآليات ذات الصلة. وهذا اﻷمر يستدعي جملة أمور منها تحسين التعاون والتنسيق بين لجنة مركز المرأة، ومفوض الأمم المتحدة السامي لحقوق الإنسان، ولجنة حقوق الإنسان، بما في ذلك مقرروها الخاصون المعنيون بمواضيع محددة، والخبراء الاستشاريون المستقلون، والأفرقة العاملة، ولجنتها الفرعية لمنع التمييز وحماية الأقليات، ولجنة التنمية المستدامة، ولجنة التنمية الاجتماعية، ولجنة منع الجريمة والعدالة الجنائية، واللجنة المعنية بالقضاء على التمييز ضد المرأة والهيئات الأخرى المنشأة بموجب معاهدات والمعنية بحقوق الإنسان، وجميع الكيانات ذات الصلة في منظومة الأمم المتحدة، بما في ذلك الوكالات المتخصصة. وهناك حاجة أيضاً إلى التعاون تعزيزاً لجهاز الأمم المتحدة لحقوق الإنسان وترشيده وتبسيطه وزيادة فعاليته وكفاءته، مع مراعاة ضرورة تفادي الازدواج والتداخل اللذين ﻻ داعي لهما في الولايات والمهام.
  ‎222‏- ولكي يتحقق الهدف المتمثل في إعمال حقوق الإنسان إعمالا كاملاً للجميع، من الواجب تطبيق الصكوك الدولية لحقوق الإنسان بطريقة تأخذ في الاعتبار بمزيد من الوضوح الطابع الشامل والمنتظم للتمييز ضد المرأة الذي أشار إليه بوضوح التحليل المتعلق بالجنسين.
  ‎223‏- إن المؤتمر العالمي الرابع المعني بالمرأة إذ يضع في اعتباره برنامج عمل المؤتمر الدولي للسكان والتنمية وإعلان برنامج عمل فيينا اللذين اعتمدهما المؤتمر العالمي لحقوق الإنسان، يؤكد من جديد أن الحقوق الإنجابية تقوم على الاعتراف بما لجميع اﻷزواج والأفراد من حق أساسي في أن يقرروا بحرية ومسؤولية عدد أطفالهم والفترات الفاصلة بين الولادات ومواعيد اﻹنجاب، وفي الحصول على المعلومات والوسائل التي تمكنهم من ذلك، ومن حق في بلوغ أعلى مستوى من الصحة الجنسية والإنجابية. وهذا يشمل أيضاً حقهم في اتخاذ القرارات فيما يتعلق بالإنجاب دون التعرض لتمييز وإكراه وعنف، على نحو ما هو مبين في وثائق حقوق الإنسان.
  ‎224‏- والعنف ضد المرأة ينتهك ويعوق أو يبطل تمتع المرأة بحقوق الإنسان والحريات الأساسية. ومع إيلاء الاعتبار لإعلان القضاء على التمييز ضد المرأة، وأعمال المقررين الخاصين، فإن العنف القائم على أساس نوع الجنس مثل الضرب وغيره من أشكال العنف اﻷسرى، والاعتداء الجنسي، والاستعباد والاستغلال الجنسيين، والاتجار الدولي بالنساء والأطفال، والبغاء القسري، والتحرش الجنسي، فضلاً عن العنف الموجه ضد المرأة بسبب التحيز الثقافي، والعنصرية والتمييز العنصري، وكره اﻷجانب، واستخدام المرأة في إنتاج المواد الإباحية، والتطهير العرقي والنزاع المسلح، والاحتلال اﻷجنبي، والتطرف الديني والتطرف المناوئ للدين، والإرهاب، هي أمور تتنافى مع كرامة الإنسان وقدره ويجب مكافحتها والقضاء عليها. وأي جانب ضار من جوانب بعض الممارسات التقليدية أو العرفية أو العصرية ينتهك حقوق المرأة ينبغي منعه والقضاء عليه. وينبغي للحكومات أن تتخذ تدابير عاجلة لمكافحة جميع أشكال العنف ضد المرأة في الحياة الخاصة والعامة والقضاء عليها، سواء كانت مرتكبة أو مسموح بها من الدولة أو من الأشخاص العاديين.
  ‏‎225‏- وتواجه نساء كثيرات عوائق إضافية تحول دون التمتع بحقوق الإنسان بسبب عوامل مثل العِرق أو اللغة أو الانتماء اﻹثني أو الثقافة أو الدين أو الإعاقة أو الطبقة الاجتماعية والاقتصادية أو ﻷنهن من السكان الأصليين أو مهاجرات، بمن فيهن العاملات المهاجرات، أو مشردات أو لاجئات. وقد يتعرضن أيضا للحرمان والتهميش بسبب عدم إدراكهن عموماً لما لهن من حقوق الإنسان ولعدم الاعتراف لهن بها، فضلاً عن العوائق التي تعترضهن في الوصول إلى المعلومات وإلى آليات اﻻنتصاف في حالات تعرض حقوقهن للانتهاك.
  ‎226‏- والعوامل التي تكمن وراء فرار اللاجئات وغيرهن من المشردات ممن هن بحاجة إلى حماية دولية والمشردات داخلياً قد تكون مختلفة عن العوامل التي تدفع الرجل إلى ذلك. وتظل هؤلاء النسوة عرضة للتعديات على ما لهن من حقوق الإنسان في مرحلة فرارهن وبعدها.
  ‎227- وبينما تستخدم المرأة على نحو متزايد النظام القانوني لممارسة حقوقها، فإن نقص الوعي بوجود هذه الحقوق، في كثير من البلدان، يشكل عائقاً أمام تمتع المرأة الكامل بحقوق الإنسان وبلوغها درجة المساواة. وقد بينت التجربة في كثير من البلدان أن في الوسع تمكين المرأة وحثها على التمسك بحقوقها، بصرف النظر عن مستواها التعليمي أو مركزها الاجتماعي - الاقتصادي. وقد أدت برامج محو الأمية القانونية، وإستراتيجية وسائط الإعلام، دوراً فعلياً في مساعدة المرأة في فهم الصلة بين حقوقها والجوانب الأخرى من حياتها، وفي إثبات أنه بالإمكان الاضطلاع بمبادرات فعالة من حيث التكاليف لمساعدة المرأة في نيل تلك الحقوق. وتوفير التعليم في مجال حقوق الإنسان أمر ضروري من أجل تعزيز فهم حقوق الإنسان للمرأة بما في ذلك معرفة آليات اﻻنتصاف لجبر انتهاكات حقوقها. ومن الضروري أن يكون لجميع الأفراد، وﻻ سيما المرأة التي تعيش في ظروف حرجة، معرفة تامة بحقوقهم مع إتاحة إمكانية الوصول إلى الوسائل القانونية للانتصاف في حالة انتهاك حقوقهم.
  ‎228‏- ويجب حماية المرأة المهتمة بالدفاع عن حقوق الإنسان. ومن واجب الحكومات أن تضمن تمتع المرأة التي تعمل بشكل سلمي وبصفة شخصية أو في إطار منظمة من أجل تعزيز وحماية حقوق الإنسان تمتعاً كاملاً بجميع الحقوق الواردة في الإعلان العالمي لحقوق الإنسان، والعهد الدولي الخاص بالحقوق المدنية والسياسية، والعهد الدولي الخاص بالحقوق الاقتصادية والاجتماعية والثقافية. وقد أدت المنظمات غير الحكومية والمنظمات النسائية والمجموعات الداعية إلى مساواة المرأة دوراً حفازاً في الترويج لحقوق الإنسان للمرأة، من خلال اﻷنشطة المضطلع بها على صعيد القاعدة الشعبية، والدعوة، والعمل معاً كشبكة، وهي بحاجة إلى التشجيع والدعم من جانب الحكومات وإلى الوصول إلى المعلومات بغية الاضطلاع بهذه اﻷنشطة.
  ‎229‏- وعند معالجة مسألة التمتع بحقوق الإنسان، ينبغي للحكومات والعناصر الفاعلة الأخرى أن تشجع على إتباع سياسة نشطة وواضحة لإدماج منظورات الجنسين ضمن التيار الرئيسي لجميع السياسات والبرامج حتى يتم تحليل ما يترتب عليها من آثار بالنسبة إلى كل من المرأة والرجل، قبل اتخاذ القرارات.
*الهدف الاستراتيجي طاء* *-**1-* *تعزيز وحماية ما للمرأة، من حقـوق الإنسان من خـلال التنفيذ الكامل لجميع صكوك حقوق الإنسان، وﻻ سيمـا اتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة* الإجراءات التي يتعين اتخاذها
  ‎230‏- من جانب الحكومات:
  (أ) العمل بصورة نشطة من أجل التصديق على المعاهدات الدولية والإقليمية المتعلقة بحقوق الإنسان أو الانضمام إليها وتنفيذها؛
  (ب) التصديق على اتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة والانضمام إليها وضمان تنفيذها حتى يتحقق التصديق عليها على الصعيد العالمي بحلول عام ‎2000‏؛
  (ج) الحد من نطاق أي تحفظات على اتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة، أو صياغة أي تحفظات من هذا القبيل بأقصى قدر ممكن من الدقة والتضييق، وضمان عدم تعارض أي تحفظ مع موضوع الاتفاقية والغرض منها، أو تعارضه بشكل آخر مع قانون المعاهدات الدولي؛ واستعراض التحفظات بشكل دوري بهدف سحبها؛ وسحب التحفظات التي تتناقض مع موضوع اتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة والغرض منها، أو التي تتعارض بشكل آخر مع قانون المعاهدات الدولي؛
  (د) النظر في وضع خطط عمل وطنية تحدد الخطوات الكفيلة بتحسين تعزيز حقوق الإنسان وحمايتها، بما في ذلك حقوق الإنسان للمرأة، على نحو ما أوصى به المؤتمر العالمي لحقوق الإنسان؛
  (ﻫ) إنشاء مؤسسات وطنية مستقلة لحماية هذه الحقوق والترويج لها، بما في ذلك حقوق الإنسان للمرأة، أو تعزيز تلك المؤسسات، على نحو ما أوصى به المؤتمر العالمي لحقوق الإنسان؛ 
  (و) وضع برنامج شامل للتعليم في مجال حقوق الإنسان لزيادة وعي المرأة بما لها من حقوق الإنسان ووعي الآخرين بتلك الحقوق؛ 
  (ز) قيام الدول، في حالة كونها أطرافاً، بتنفيذ الاتفاقية عن طريق استعراض جميع القوانين والسياسات والممارسات والإجراءات الوطنية لضمان اتفاقها مع الالتزامات المبينة في الاتفاقية، وقيام جميع الدول باستعراض جميع القوانين والسياسات والممارسات والإجراءات الوطنية لضمان اتفاقها مع الالتزامات الدولية المتعلقة بحقوق الإنسان في هذا الصدد؛
  (ح) إدراج الجوانب المتصلة بالجنسين في التقارير المقدمة بموجب جميع اتفاقيات وصكوك حقوق الإنسان الأخرى، بما فيها اتفاقيات منظمة العمل الدولية، لضمان تحليل حقوق الإنسان للمرأة واستعراضها؛
  (ط) تقديم تقرير عن تنفيذ الاتفاقية، في الوقت المحدد، إلى اللجنة المعنية بالقضاء على التمييز ضد المرأة مع إتباع المبادئ التوجيهية التي وضعتها اللجنة بالكامل، وإشراك المنظمات غير الحكومية، حيثما كان ذلك ملائماً، أو أخذ مساهماتها بعين الاعتبار لدى إعداد التقرير؛
  (ي) تمكين اللجنة المعنية بالقضاء على التمييز ضد المرأة من الاضطلاع بولايتها بالكامل، وذلك بإتاحة وقت كاف للاجتماع، من خلال التصديق الواسع النطاق على التنقيح الذي اعتمدته الدول الأطراف في اتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة، في ‎22‏ أيار/مايو ‎1995‏، للفقرة ‎1‏ من المادة ‎20‏،[36] وبتعزيز طرائق العمل الفعالة؛
  (ك) دعم العملية التي شرعت فيها لجنة مركز المرأة بغية وضع مشروع بروتوكول اختياري لاتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة، يمكن أن يصبح نافذ المفعول في أقرب وقت ممكن، بشأن حق تقديم الالتماسات، وذلك مع مراعاة تقرير الأمين العام بشأن البروتوكول الاختياري، بما في ذلك تلك اﻵراء المتعلقة بإمكانية وضعه؛
  (ل) اتخاذ تدابير عاجلة لتحقيق التصديق على اتفاقية حقوق الطفل أو الانضمام إليها عالمياً قبل نهاية عام ‎1995 وضمان تنفيذها بالكامل لكفالة المساواة بين الفتيات والفتيان في الحقوق ويُحَث الذين لم يصبحوا بعد أطرافاً في اتفاقية حقوق الطفل على القيام بذلك بغية تحقيق تنفيذها على الصعيد العالمي بحلول عام ‎2000؛
  (م) معالجة المشاكل الحادة المتعلقة بالأطفال، بما في ذلك من خلال دعم الجهود المضطلع بها في إطار منظومة الأمم المتحدة والرامية إلى اعتماد تدابير دولية فعالة من أجل منع وأد الإناث، وعمل الأطفال الضار بهم، وبيع الأطفال وأعضائهم، وبغاء الأطفال، واستخدام الأطفال في إنتاج المواد الإباحية، وغير ذلك من أشكال الاستغلال الجنسي، والقضاء عليها، والنظر في اﻹسهام في صياغة بروتوكول اختياري لاتفاقية حقوق الطفل؛
  (ن) تعزيز تنفيذ جميع صكوك حقوق الإنسان ذات الصلة بغية مكافحة الاتجار المنظم بالنساء والأطفال بما في ذلك الاتجار لأغراض الاستغلال الجنسي وإنتاج المواد الإباحية والبغاء والسياحة الجنسية وغيرها من أشكال الاتجار الجنسي، والقضاء عليها من خلال جملة من التدابير منها التعاون الدولي، وتقديم الخدمات القانونية والاجتماعية للضحايا؛ وينبغي أن يشمل ذلك أحكاماً من أجل التعاون الدولي في محاكمة ومعاقبة المسؤولين عن الاستغلال المنظم للنساء والأطفال؛
  (س) النظر، انطلاقا من الحاجة إلى ضمان الاحترام الكامل لحقوق الإنسان للنساء من السكان الأصليين، في وضع إعلان لحقوق السكان الأصليين، كي تعتمده الجمعية العامة في إطار العقد الدولي للسكان الأصليين في العالم، وتشجيع مشاركة النساء من السكان الأصليين في الفريق العامل المعني بإعداد مشروع الإعلان، وفقاً للأحكام الخاصة بمشاركة منظمات السكان الأصليين.
  ‏‎231- من جانب الأجهزة والهيئات والوكالات ذات الصلة التابعة لمنظومة الأمم المتحدة، وجميع هيئات حقوق الإنسان في منظومة الأمم المتحدة، فضلاً عن مفوض الأمم المتحدة السامي لحقوق الإنسان ومفوضة الأمم المتحدة السامية لشؤون اللاجئين مع العمل على زيادة الكفاءة والفعالية من خلال تحسين التنسيق بين مختلف الهيئات والآليات والإجراءات، ومع مراعاة الحاجة إلى تفادي الازدواج والتداخل اللذين ﻻ داعي لهما في ولاياتهم ومهامهم:
  (أ) إيلاء الاهتمام الكامل على قدم المساواة وبشكل مستمر لحقوق الإنسان للمرأة وذلك عند الاضطلاع بالولايات الخاصة بكل منهم فيما يتعلق بتعزيز احترام جميع حقوق الإنسان المدنية منها والثقافية والاقتصادية والسياسية والاجتماعية بما في ذلك الحق في التنمية، وحمايتها على الصعيد العالمي؛
  (ب) كفالة تنفيذ توصيات المؤتمر العالمي لحقوق الإنسان المتعلقة بتحقيق دمج حقوق الإنسان للمرأة دمجا كاملاً وجعلها ضمن التيار الرئيسي؛
  (ج) وضع برنامج شامل متعلق بالسياسة العامة من أجل إدماج حقوق الإنسان للمرأة ضمن التيار الرئيسي في جميع مؤسسات منظومة الأمم المتحدة، بما في ذلك في اﻷنشطة المضطلع بها فيما يتعلق بالخدمات الاستشارية، والمساعدة التقنية، ومنهجية إعداد التقارير، وعمليات تقييم اﻷثر فيما يتعلق بالجنسين، والتنسيق، والإعلام والتعليم في مجال حقوق الإنسان، والقيام بدور نشط في تنفيذ هذا البرنامج؛
  (د) ضمان إدماج المرأة ومشاركتها الكاملة بوصفها فاعلة ومستفيدة في عملية التنمية، وإعادة تأكيد الأهداف المحددة للعمل العالمي من أجل المرأة، توخياً للتنمية المستدامة والمنصفة، التي ينص عليها إعلان ريو بشأن البيئة والتنمية؛
  (ﻫ) إدراج المعلومات المتعلقة بانتهاكات حقوق الإنسان القائمة على أساس نوع الجنس في أنشطتهم، وإدراج الاستنتاجات في جميع برامجهم وأنشطتهم؛
  (و) ضمان وجود تعاون وتنسيق في عمل جميع الهيئات والآليات المعنية بحقوق الإنسان لكفالة احترام حقوق الإنسان للمرأة؛
  (ز) تعزيز التعاون والتنسيق بين لجنة مركز المرأة، ولجنة حقوق الإنسان، ولجنة التنمية الاجتماعية، ولجنة التنمية المستدامة، ولجنة منع الجريمة والعدالة الجنائية، وهيئات الأمم المتحدة المعنية برصد معاهدات حقوق الإنسان، بما فيها اللجنة المعنية بالقضاء على التمييز ضد المرأة، وصندوق الأمم المتحدة اﻹنمائي للمرأة، والمعهد الدولي للبحث والتدريب من أجل النهوض بالمرأة، وبرنامج الأمم المتحدة اﻹنمائي، ومنظمة الأمم المتحدة للطفولة، والمنظمات الأخرى التابعة لمنظومة الأمم المتحدة، عاملة في إطار الولايات الخاصة بكل منهم، من أجل تعزيز حقوق الإنسان للمرأة، وتحسين التعاون بين شعبة النهوض بالمرأة ومركز حقوق الإنسان؛
  (ح) إقامة تعاون فعال بين مفوض الأمم المتحدة السامي لحقوق الإنسان، ومفوضة الأمم المتحدة السامية لشؤون اللاجئين، والهيئات الأخرى ذات الصلة، في إطار الولايات الخاصة بكل منهم، ومع إيلاء الاعتبار للصلة الوثيقة بين الانتهاكات الواسعة النطاق لحقوق الإنسان، وﻻ سيما في شكل إبادة اﻷجناس، والتطهير العرقي، والاغتصاب المنظم للنساء في حالات الحرب وتدفقات اللاجئين وغيرها من أشكال التشرد، وبين كون اللاجئات والمشردات والعائدات قد يكن عرضة لنوع خاص من انتهاكات حقوق الإنسان؛
  (ط) التشجيع على إدراج منظور يراعي نوع الجنس في برامج العمل الوطنية، وفي مؤسسات حقوق الإنسان والمؤسسات الوطنية، وذلك في سياق برامج تقديم الخدمات الاستشارية في مجال حقوق الإنسان؛
  (ي) توفير التدريب في مجال حقـوق الإنسان للمـرأة لجميع أفراد وموظفي الأمم المتحدة، وﻻ سيما من يضطلع منهم بأنشطة حقوق الإنسان والأنشطة الغوثية الإنسانية، وتعزيز فهمهم لحقوق الإنسان للمرأة كي يعترفوا بانتهاكات حقوق الإنسان للمرأة ويعالجوها ويستطيعوا أخذ الجانب المتعلق بنوع الجنس بعين الاعتبار الكامل في عملهم؛
  (ك) الحرص عند استعراض تنفيذ خطة عمل عقد الأمم المتحدة للتثقيف في مجال حقوق الإنسان (‎1995-‏‎2004‏) على مراعاة نتائج المؤتمر العالمي الرابع المعني بالمرأة.
*الهدف الاستراتيجي طاء -2-* *ضمان المساواة وعدم التمييز أمام القانون* الإجراءات التي يتعين اتخاذها
  232- من جانب الحكومات:
  (أ) إعطاء الأولوية لتعزيز وحماية تمتع المرأة والرجل بالكامل على قدم المساواة بجميع حقوق الإنسان والحريـات الأساسية بدون أي نوع من أنواع التمييز على أساس العرق، أو اللون، أو الجنس، أو اللغة، أو الدين، أو اﻵراء السياسية أو غيرها، أو اﻷصل الوطني أو الاجتماعي، أو الممتلكات، أو المولـد، أو أي مركز آخر؛
  (ب) توفير الضمانات الدستورية و/أو إصدار التشريع الملائم لمنع التمييز على أساس الجنس بالنسبة إلى جميع النساء والفتيات في جميع مراحل العمر وضمان حصول المرأة في جميع مراحل العمر على حقوق متساوية وتمتعها بها تمتعاً كاملاً؛
  (ج) تجسيد مبدأ المساواة بين المرأة والرجل في تشريعاتها، وضمان التطبيق العملي لهذا المبدأ، من خلال القانون والوسائل الأخرى الملائمة؛
  (د) استعراض القوانين الوطنية بما في ذلك قوانين العرف والممارسات القانونية في المجالات المدنية والجنائية وفي مجالي الأسرة والعمل، والقانون التجاري ضماناً لتنفيذ المبادئ والإجراءات الواردة في جميع الصكوك الدولية ذات الصلة المتعلقة بحقوق الإنسان، وذلك عن طريق التشريعات الوطنية، وإلغاء ما تبقى من قوانين تميّز على أساس الجنس وإزالة التحيز على أساس نوع الجنس في إقامة العدل؛
  (ﻫ) تعزيز وتشجيع وضع برامج لحماية حقوق الإنسان للمرأة في المؤسسات الوطنية لحقوق الإنسان التي تضطلع ببرامج، مثل لجان حقوق الإنسان أو أمناء/أمينات المظالم، وتمكينها مما يلائمها من مركز وموارد وإمكانية الاتصال بالحكومة كي تساعد الأفراد، والمرأة بصـورة خاصـة، وكفالـة أن تولي هذه المؤسسات اهتماماً للمشاكل المتعلقة بانتهاك حقوق الإنسان للمرأة؛
  (و) اتخاذ الإجراءات اللازمة لكفالة الاحترام والحماية الكاملين لحقوق الإنسان للمرأة، بما في ذلك الحقوق المشار إليها في الفقرات ‎94 إلى ‎96‏ أعلاه؛
  (ز) اتخاذ تدابير عاجلة لمكافحة العنف ضد المرأة، الذي يشكل انتهاكاً لحقوق الإنسان، والناتج عن الممارسات التقليدية أو العرفية الضارة، والتحيزات الثقافية، والتطرف؛
  (ح) حظر ختان الإناث، حيثما كان موجوداً، وتقديم دعم قوي للجهود التي تُبذل فيما بين المنظمات غير الحكومية ومنظمات المجتمع المحلي والمؤسسات الدينية للقضاء على هذه الممارسات؛
  (ط) توفير تعليم وتدريب في مجال حقوق الإنسان يراعي نوع الجنس للموظفين العامين، بمن فيهم أفراد الشرطة والأفراد العسكريون وضباط الإصلاحيات، والموظفون في مجال الصحة والمجال الطبي، والأخصائيون الاجتماعيون، بمن فيهم الأشخاص المختصون بقضايا الهجرة واللجوء، والمدرسون في جميع مراحل النظام التعليمي، وإتاحة هذا التعليم والتدريب أيضا لأعضاء هيئة القضاء والبرلمان بغية تمكينهم من الاضطلاع بمسؤولياتهم العامة على نحـو أفضل؛
  (ي) تعزيز حق المرأة على قدم المساواة في الانخراط في عضوية النقابات وغيرها من المنظمات المهنية والاجتماعية؛
  (ك) إنشاء آليات فعالة للتحقيق في انتهاكات حقوق الإنسان للمرأة التي يرتكبها أي موظف عام واتخاذ إجراءات العقاب القانونية اللازمة وفقاً للقوانين الوطنية؛
  (ل) استعراض وتعديل القوانين والإجراءات الجنائية، حسب الحاجة، للقضاء على أي تمييز ضد المرأة، ضماناً ﻷن يكفل القانون الجنائي والإجراءات الجنائية الحماية الفعلية للمرأة من الجرائم الموجهة ضدها أو التي تمسها أكثر من غيرها، والمعاقبة على هذه الجرائم بصرف النظر عن العلاقة بين مرتكبها وبين الضحية، وضمان عدم تعرض المتهمات، والضحايا و/أو الشاهدات للإكراه أو التمييز في أثناء التحقيق في الجرائم والمحاكمة عليها؛
  (م) ضمان أن يكون للمرأة الحق، كالرجل، في أن تكون قاضية أو محامية أو في تقلد غير ذلك من وظائف المحاكم، وكذلك الحق في أن تصبح ضابطة في الشرطة وضابطة في السجون والمعتقلات، بين جملة وظائف أخرى؛
  (ن) تعزيز الآليات اﻹدارية وبرامج المعونة القانونية الموجودة أو إقامة آليات وبرامج بديلة يسهل الوصول إليها وتقدم الخدمات مجاناً أو بتكاليف ميسورة لمساعدة المرأة المحرومة في سعيها إلى الانتصاف عند حدوث انتهاكات لحقوقها؛
  (س) ضمان تمتع جميع النساء وجميع المنظمات غير الحكومية، وأعضائها العاملين في مجال حماية وتعزيز جميع حقوق الإنسان المدنية منها والثقافية والاقتصادية والسياسية والاجتماعية، بما في ذلك الحق في التنمية تمتعاً كاملاً بجميع حقوق الإنسان والحريات بما يتفق والإعلان العالمي لحقوق الإنسان وسائر صكوك حقوق الإنسان، وحماية القانون الوطني؛ 
  (ع) تعزيز وتشجيع تنفيذ التوصيات الواردة في القواعد الموحدة بشأن تحقيق تكافؤ الفرص للمعوقين، مع إيلاء اهتمام خاص لضمان عدم التمييز ضد النساء والبنات المعوقات، وتمتعهن على قدم المساواة بجميع حقوق الإنسان والحريات الأساسية، بما في ذلك حقهن في الحصول على المعلومات والخدمات في ميدان العنف الموجه ضد المرأة، فضلاً عن مشاركتهن النشطة في جميع جوانب المجتمع وإسهامهن فيها؛
  (ف) التشجيع على وضع برامج لحقوق الإنسان تراعي نوع الجنس.
*الهدف الاستراتيجي طاء -3-* *تحقيق الإلمام بالمبادئ القانونية* الإجراءات التي يتعين اتخاذها
  233- من جانب الحكومات والمنظمات غير الحكومية، والأمم المتحدة والمنظمات الدولية الأخرى، حسب الاقتضاء:
  (أ) أن تقوم، كلما كان ذلك ممكناً، بترجمة القوانين والمعلومات المتصلة بمساواة جميع النساء في المركز وفي حقوق الإنسان إلى اللغات المحلية ولغات السكان الأصليين وإصدارها في أشكال بديلة ملائمة للمعوقين وللأشخاص ذوي المستويات التعليمية المنخفضة، والإعلان عنها ونشرها، وتشمل هذه المعلومات الإعلان العالمي لحقوق الإنسان، والعهد الدولي الخاص بالحقوق المدنية والسياسية، والعهد الدولي الخاص بالحقوق الاقتصادية والاجتماعية والثقافية، واتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة، والاتفاقية الدولية للقضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز العنصري،[37] واتفاقية حقوق الطفل، واتفاقية مناهضة التعذيب وغيره من ضروب المعاملة أو العقوبة القاسية أو اللاإنسانية أو المهينة، وإعلان الحق في التنمية،[38] وإعلان القضاء على العنف الموجه ضد المرأة، فضلاً عن نتائج المؤتمرات ولقاءات القمة ذات الصلة التي تعقدها الأمم المتحدة والتقارير الوطنية المقدمة إلى اللجنة المعنية بالقضاء على التمييز ضد المرأة؛
  (ب) التعريف بهذه المعلومات وتوزيعها في أشكال يسهل فهمها وفي أشكال بديلة ملائمة للمعوقين وللأشخاص ذوي المستويات التعليمية المنخفضة؛
  (ج) نشر المعلومات عن التشريعات الوطنية وأثرها على المرأة، بما في ذلك مبادئ توجيهية يسهل الحصول عليها تتعلق بكيفية استخدام نظام العدالة كي يمارس الشخص حقوقه؛
  (د) إدراج معلومات عن الصكوك والمعايير الدولية والإقليمية في أنشطتها الإعلامية وفي برامجها التعليمية في مجال حقوق الإنسان، وفي برامج تعليم وتدريب الكبار، التي تستهدف بصورة خاصة مجموعات مثل العسكريين وأفراد الشرطة وغيرهم من موظفي إنفاذ القوانين وأعضاء الهيئة القضائية والمشتغلين بالمهن القانونية وبالصحة لضمان الحماية الفعلية لحقوق الإنسان؛
  (ﻫ) إتاحة المعلومات على نطاق واسع عن وجود آليات وطنية وإقليمية ودولية للانتصاف عندما تُنتهك حقوق الإنسان للمرأة، ونشر هذه المعلومات بالكامل؛
  (و) تشجيع المجموعات النسائية المحلية والإقليمية والمنظمات غير الحكومية ذات الصلة والمربين ووسائط اﻹعلام، والتنسيق والتعاون مع هذه الأطراف، لتنفيذ برامج تعليمية في مجال حقوق الإنسان من أجل توعية المرأة بما لها من حقوق الإنسان؛
  (ز) تعزيز التعليم المتصل بحقوق الإنسان والحقوق القانونية للمرأة في المناهج الدراسية في جميع مراحل التعليم والاضطلاع بحملات عامة، باللغات المستخدمة على أوسع نطاق في البلد، عن المساواة بين المرأة والرجل في الحياة العامة والخاصة، بما في ذلك حقوقهما داخل الأسرة وبموجب صكوك حقوق الإنسان ذات الصلة والقانونين الوطني والدولي؛
  (ح) تشجيع التعليم في جميع البلدان في مجال حقوق الإنسان والقانون الإنساني الدولي ﻷفراد قوات اﻷمن الوطني والقوات المسلحة، بمن فيهم أولئك المعينون للعمل في عمليات الأمم المتحدة لحفظ السلام، والقيام على أساس يومي ومستمر بتذكيرهم وتوعيتهم بأنه ينبغي لهم احترام حقوق المرأة، في جميع اﻷوقات، أثناء تأديتهم لواجبهم وفيما عدا ذلك أيضاً، مع إيلاء اهتمام خاص للقواعد المتعلقة بحماية المرأة والطفل ولحماية حقوق الإنسان في حالات النزاع المسلح؛
  (ط) اتخاذ التدابير الملائمة لضمان توعية اللاجئات والمشردات والمهاجرات والعاملات المهاجرات بما لهن من حقوق الإنسان وبآليات اﻻنتصاف المتاحة لهن.

----------


## سالي جمعة

*ياء - المرأة ووسائط اﻹعلام*  234- سهل التقدم الذي أحرز خلال العقد الماضي في تكنولوجيا المعلومات قيام شبكة اتصال عالمية تتخطى الحدود الوطنية وتؤثر في السياسة العامة، والمواقف والسلوكيات الخاصة، وﻻ سيما مواقف وسلوك الأطفال والشباب. والإمكانية متوفرة في كل مكان لكي تقدم وسائط اﻹعلام مساهمة أكبر بكثير في مجال النهوض بالمرأة.
  235- وقد ازداد عدد النساء العاملات في قطاع الاتصال، بيد أن قلة منهن وصلن إلى مناصب على مستوى صنع القرارات أو يعملن في مجالس وهيئات الإدارة التي تؤثر في سياسة وسائط اﻹعلام. ويتجلى عدم مراعاة الفروق بين الجنسين في وسائط اﻹعلام في التقاعـس عن إزالة القولبة النمطية القائمة على أساس الانتماء الجنسي التي يمكن ملاحظتها في منظمات وسائط اﻹعلام العامة والخاصة والمحلية والوطنية والدولية.
  236- وﻻ بد من تغيير عرض الصور السلبية والمهينة للمرأة المستمر في وسائط اﻹعلام الالكترونية والمطبوعة والبصرية والسمعية. فوسائط اﻹعلام المطبوعة والالكترونية في معظم البلدان ﻻ توفر صورة متوازنة عن تنوع حياة المرأة ومساهماتها في المجتمع في عالم متغير. وبالإضافة إلى هذا، فإن منتجات وسائط اﻹعلام العنيفة والمهينة أو الإباحية تؤثر أيضاً بشكل سلبي على المرأة وعلى مشاركتها في المجتمع. والبرامج التي تعزز أدوار المرأة التقليدية يمكن أن تكون مقيدة بنفس الدرجة. كما أن اﻻتجاه السائد في العالم أجمع نحو الاستهلاكية خلق جواً غالباً ما تصور فيه الإعلانات والدعايات التجارية المرأة بشكل رئيسي كمستهلك، وتستهدف الفتيات والنساء من جميع اﻷعمار بشكل غير لائق.
  237- وينبغي تمكين المرأة عن طريق تحسين مهاراتها ومعرفتها وفرص وصولها إلي تكنولوجيا المعلومات. فهذا سيعزز قدرتها على مكافحة الصور السلبية للمرأة على الصعيد الدولي، والتصدي لحالات إساءة استعمال السلطة لدى صناعة متزايدة الأهمية. وهناك حاجة إلى إنشاء آليات ذاتية التنظيم من أجل وسائط اﻹعلام وتعزيزها ووضع النهج لإزالة البرامج القائمة على التحيز ﻷحد الجنسين. ومعظم النساء، وبخاصة في البلدان النامية، لسن قادرات على الوصول بشكل فعال إلى شبكات المعلومات الالكترونية السريعة الآخذة في الاتساع، ولذلك ليس في وسعهن إنشاء شبكات تزودهن بمصادر معلومات بديلة. ولذلك هناك حاجة أيضاً إلى إشراك المرأة في صنع القرارات المتعلقة باستحداث التكنولوجيات الجديدة بقصد المشاركة مشاركة كاملة في نموها وأثرها.
  238- ويتعين على الحكومات والعناصر الفاعلة الأخرى، لدى معالجتها لمسألة تعبئة وسائط اﻹعلام، تشجيع إتباع سياسة فعالة واضحة لإدماج منظور يراعي الفروق بين الجنسين ضمن التيار الرئيسي للسياسات والبرامج.
*الهدف الاستراتيجي ياء -‎**1**-* *زيادة مشاركة المرأة وتحسيـن فرصها للتعبير عن آرائها وصنع القرارات في وسائط الإعـلام وتكنولوجيات الاتصال الجديـدة ومن خلالها* الإجراءات التي يتعين اتخاذها
  ‎239‏- من جانب الحكومات:
  (أ) دعم تعليم المرأة وتدريبها وتوظيفها بقصد تعزيز وضمان وصول المرأة، على أساس المساواة، إلى جميع مجاﻻت وسائط اﻹعلام ومستوياتها؛
  (ب) دعم البحث في جميع الجوانب المتعلقة بالمرأة ووسائط اﻹعلام بقصد تحديد المجالات التي تحتاج إلى اهتمام وعمل، واستعراض سياسات وسائط اﻹعلام القائمة لكي يدمج فيها منظور يراعي الفروق بين الجنسين؛
  (ج) تعزيز مشاركة المرأة الكاملة وعلى قدم المساواة في وسائط اﻹعلام، بما في ذلك اﻹدارة والبرمجة والتعليم والتدريب والبحث؛
  (د) السعي إلى تحقيق التوازن بين الجنسين في مجال تعيين الرجل والمرأة في جميع الهيئات الاستشارية أو اﻹدارية أو التنظيمية أو هيئات الرصد، بما في ذلك الهيئات المتصلة بوسائط اﻹعلام الخاصة والحكومية أو العامة؛
  (ﻫ) تشجيع هذه الهيئات، بالقدر الذي يتماشى مع حرية التعبير، على زيادة عدد البرامج المعدة من أجل المرأة أو التي تعدها المرأة، بقصد السهر على تلبية احتياجات المرأة ومعالجة اهتماماتها بشكل سليم؛
  (و) تشجيع شبكات وسائط اﻹعلام النسائية والاعتراف بها، بما في ذلك الشبكات الالكترونية وغيرها من تكنولوجيات الاتصال الجديدة، كوسيلة لنشر المعلومات وتبادل وجهات النظر، بما في ذلك على الصعيد الدولي، ودعم المجموعات النسائية العاملة في جميع وسائط اﻹعلام ونظم الاتصال لهذا الغرض؛
  (ز) تشجيع الاستخدام الخلاق للبرامج في وسائط اﻹعلام الوطنية وتوفير الوسائل والحوافز لذلك، من أجل نشر المعلومات عن مختلف الأشكال الثقافية للسكان الأصليين واستحداث قضايا اجتماعية وتعليمية في هذا الصدد في إطار القانون الوطني؛
  (ح) ضمان حرية وسائط اﻹعلام وبالتالي توفر الحماية لها في إطار القانون الوطني والعمل، بما يتماشى مع حرية التعبير، على تشجيع وسائط اﻹعلام على الاشتراك الإيجابي في القضايا الإنمائية والاجتماعية.
  240- من جانب شبكات وسائط اﻹعلام الوطنية والدولية:
  إنشاء آليات تنظيمية تتمشى مع حرية التعبير، بما فيها آليات طوعية، تشجع تصوير وسائط اﻹعلام وشبكات الاتصال الدولية للمرأة تصويراً متوازناً متنوعاً، كما تشجع زيادة مشاركة المرأة والرجل في الإنتاج وصنع القرارات.
  241- من جانب الحكومات، حسب الاقتضاء، أو الأجهزة الوطنية للنهوض بالمرأة:
  (أ) التشجيع على وضع برامج تثقيفية وتدريبية من أجل المرأة، بغية إنتاج معلومات موجهة إلى وسائط اﻹعلام، بما في ذلك تمويل الجهود التجريبية، واستعمال التكنولوجيات الجديدة، في مجاﻻت الاتصال وعلم التحكم اﻵلي والفضاء والسواتل (اﻷقمار الصناعية)، سواء كانت عامة أم خاصة؛
  (ب) التشجيع على استخدام نظم الاتصال، بما في ذلك التكنولوجيات الجديدة، كوسيلة لتعزيز مشاركة المرأة في العمليات الديمقراطية؛
  (ج) تسهيل إعداد دليل بأسماء الخبيرات في مجال وسائط اﻹعلام؛
  (د) تشجيع مشاركة المرأة في وضع مبادئ توجيهية ومدونات قواعد سلوك مهنية أو آليات مناسبة أخرى ذاتية التنظيم، لتشجيع وسائط اﻹعلام على تصوير المرأة تصويراً متوازناً دون استخدام قوالب نمطية.
  242- من جانب المنظمات غير الحكومية والرابطات المهنية لوسائط اﻹعلام:
  (أ) تشجيع إنشاء جماعات لمراقبة وسائط اﻹعلام يمكنها رصد وسائط اﻹعلام والتشاور معها لضمان إبراز احتياجات المرأة واهتماماتها بشكل ملائم؛
  (ب) تدريب المرأة على استخدام تكنولوجيا المعلومات لأغراض الاتصال ووسائط اﻹعلام بشكل أكبر بما في ذلك على الصعيد الدولي؛
  (ج) إنشاء شبكات فيما بين المنظمات غير الحكومية والمنظمات النسائية والمنظمات المهنية لوسائط اﻹعلام ووضع برامج إعلامية لها، بغية التعرف على الاحتياجات المحددة للمرأة في وسائط اﻹعلام، وتيسير المشاركة المتزايدة للمرأة في الاتصال، بما في ذلك على الصعيد الدولي، دعماً للحوار فيما بين بلدان الجنوب والحوار بين الشمال والجنوب داخل هذه المنظمات وفيما بينها لتحقيق جملة أمور منها تشجيع حقوق الإنسان للمرأة والمساواة بين المرأة والرجل؛
  (د) تشجيع صناعة وسائط اﻹعلام، والمؤسسات التعليمية ومؤسسات التدريب في مجال وسائط اﻹعلام، على أن تستحدث أشكاﻻً من وسائط اﻹعلام، باللغات الملائمة، التقليدية والأصلية وغيرها من أشكال وسائط اﻹعلام الخاصة بالمجموعات العرقية، ومن قبيلها رواية القصص والتمثيل المسرحي والشعر والأغاني، التي تعكس ثقافاتها واستخدام أشكال الاتصال هذه لنشر المعلومات عن قضايا التنمية والقضايا الاجتماعية.
*الهدف الاستراتيجي ياء -**2**-* *تشجيع تقديم صورة متوازنة وغير نمطية للمرأة في وسائط اﻹعلام* الإجراءات التي يتعين اتخاذها
  243- من جانب الحكومات والمنظمات الدولية، بالقدر الذي يتماشى مع حرية التعبير:
  (أ) تشجيع البحوث وتنفيذ إستراتيجية للإعلام والتثقيف والاتصال تستهدف تشجيع تقديم صورة متوازنة للمرأة والفتاة والأدوار المتعددة لهما؛
  (ب) تشجيع وسائط اﻹعلام ووكالات الإعلان على وضع برامج محددة لزيادة الوعي بمنهاج العمل؛
  (ج) تشجيع التدريب الذي يراعي الفروق بين الجنسين للمهنيين في حقل اﻹعلام، بمن فيهم ملاك ومديرو وسائط اﻹعلام، لتشجيع إيجاد واستخدام صور متوازنة ومتنوعة وﻻ تقوم على القوالب النمطية للمرأة في وسائط اﻹعلام؛
  (د) تشجيع وسائط اﻹعلام على الامتناع عن تصوير المرأة على أنها مخلوق أدنى منزلة واستغلالها كمادة وسلعة في سوق الجنس بدﻻً من إظهارها كإنسانة خلاقة وعنصر أساسي ومساهمة في عملية التنمية ومستفيدة منها؛
  (ﻫ) ترويج مفهوم أن القوالب النمطية القائمة على التحيز الجنسي التي تعرضها وسائط اﻹعلام تتسم بالتمييز على أساس نوع الجنس، ومهينة في طابعها ومنفرة؛
  (و) اتخاذ تدابير فعالة أو إرساء مثل هذه التدابير، بما في ذلك سن تشريع ملائم ضد نشر المواد الإباحية وضد التركيز في وسائط اﻹعلام على العنف ضد المرأة والأطفال.
  244- من جانب وسائط اﻹعلام ومنظمات الإعلان:
  (أ) وضع مبادئ توجيهية ومدونات قواعد سلوك للمهنيين وغيرها من أشكال التنظيم الذاتي، تتماشى مع حرية التعبير، لتشجيع تقديم صور للمرأة ﻻ تقوم على القوالب النمطية؛
  (ب) وضع مبادئ توجيهية ومدونات قواعد سلوك للمهنيين، متماشية مع حرية التعبير، تتناول المواد المتسمة بالعنف أو المهينة أو الإباحية المتصلة بالمرأة في وسائط اﻹعلام، بما في ذلك الإعلانات؛
  (ج) وضع منظور يراعي الفروق بين الجنسين في كل المسائل التي تهم المجتمعات والمستهلكين والمجتمع المدني؛
  (د) زيادة مشاركة المرأة في عملية صنع القرار على كافة مستويات وسائط اﻹعلام.
  245- من جانب وسائط اﻹعلام والمنظمات غير الحكومية والقطاع الخاص، بالتعاون، حسب الاقتضاء، مع الأجهزة الوطنية للنهوض بالمرأة:
  (أ) تشجيع التقاسم المنصف للمسؤوليات الأسرية عن طريق حملات لوسائط اﻹعلام تركز على المساواة بين الجنسين وأدوار الجنسين التي ﻻ تقوم على القوالب النمطية داخل الأسرة وتنشر معلومات تستهدف القضاء على إيذاء الزوجة والأطفال وجميع أشكال العنف ضد المرأة بما فيها العنف الأسري؛
  (ب) إنتاج و/أو توزيع مواد إعلامية عن القيادات النسائية تصورهن، في جملة أمور، رائدات يغنين أدوارهن القيادية بكثير من تجارب الحياة المختلفة التي تتضمن تجاربهن في التوفيق بين العمل ومسؤولياتهن الأسرية كأمهات، ومهنيات ومديرات ومنظّمات للمشاريع، دون الاقتصار على هذه التجارب، وتقدمهن كنماذج تحتذي بها الشابات بوجه خاص؛
  (ج) تشجيع شن حملات مكثفة، تستفيد من البرامج التثقيفية العامة والخاصة، لنشر المعلومات عن حقوق الإنسان للمرأة، وزيادة الوعي بها؛
  (د) دعم إنشاء وتمويل وسائط إعلام جديدة بديلة، حسب الاقتضاء، واستخدام كل وسائل الاتصال لنشر المعلومات بين النساء وعنهن وعن اهتماماتهن؛
  (ﻫ) وضع نهج وتدريب الخبراء لتطبيق التحليل الذي يراعي الفروق بين الجنسين فيما يتعلق ببرامج وسائط اﻹعلام.

----------


## سالي جمعة

*كاف - المرأة والبيئة*  ‎246‏- البشر هم محور اهتمام التنمية المستدامة. ولهم الحق في حياة صحية ومنتجة في وئام مع الطبيعة. وللمرأة دور أساسي تضطلع به في إيجاد أنماط للاستهلاك والإنتاج مستدامة وسليمة بيئياً ونهج مستدامة وسليمة بيئياً لإدارة الموارد الطبيعية، على نحو ما أقر به مؤتمر الأمم المتحدة المعني بالبيئة والتنمية والمؤتمر الدولي للسكان والتنمية وما ورد في جدول أعمال القرن ‎21‏. وقد حدث خلال العقد اﻷخير تزايد ملحوظ في الوعي بنضوب الموارد وتدهور النظم الطبيعية وبأخطار المواد الملوثة. وهذه الظروف المتفاقمة تدمر النظم الايكولوجية الهشة، وتحمل المجتمعات المحلية، وخصوصا النساء، على ترك اﻷنشطة المنتجة، وتمثل تهديداً متزايداً للبيئة المأمونة والصحية. ويرتبط الفقر بالتدهور البيئي ارتباطاً وثيقاً. ففي حين أن الفقر ينتج عنه بعض أنواع اﻻجهاد البيئي، فإن السبب الرئيسي في استمرار تدهور البيئة العالمية هو نمط الاستهلاك والإنتاج غير القابل للاستدامة، وﻻ سيما في البلدان الصناعية، وهي مسألة مثار قلق شديد، وتؤدي إلى زيادة حدة الفقر والاختلالات. ويتسبب ارتفاع منسوب البحر نتيجة الاحتراز العالمي في تهديد خطير ومباشر للشعوب التي تعيش في البلدان الجزرية والمناطق الساحلية. كما أن استخدام المواد المستنفدة لطبقة اﻷوزون، ومن قبيلها المنتجات المحتوية على مركبات الكلوروفلوروكربون والمواد الهالوجينية وبترومين الميثيل (التي تصنع منها المواد اللدائنية (البلاستيك) والمواد الرغوية) يلحق ضرراً شديداً بالغلاف الجوي بسماحه لمعدﻻت مفرطة من الأشعة فوق البنفسجية الضارة بالنفاذ إلى سطح اﻷرض، مخلفاً آثاراً شديدة الضرر بصحة الناس مثل المعدﻻت المرتفعة من سرطان الجلد، والضرر الذي يلحق بالعيون وإضعاف أجهزة المناعة وهو يتسبب أيضاً في إلحاق آثار ضارة بالبيئة، بما في ذلك اﻹضرار بالمحاصيل والأحياء الموجودة في المحيطات.
  ‎247‏- ويتعين على جميع الدول وجميع الشعوب التعاون في المهمة الأساسية المتمثلة في القضاء على الفقر كشرط ﻻ بد منه للتنمية المستدامة، بهدف الحد من أوجه التفاوت في مستويات المعيشة وتلبية احتياجات أغلبية سكان العالم على نحو أفضل. ويمكن أيضا للأعاصير والأعاصير الاستوائية والكوارث الطبيعية الأخرى، فضلاً عن تدمير الموارد والعنف وعمليات التشريد والآثار الأخرى المقترنة بالحرب والنزاعات المسلحة وغيرها واستعمال الأسلحة النووية وتجربتها والاحتلال اﻷجنبي، أن تسهم في التدهور البيئي. ويحمل تدهور الموارد الطبيعية المجتمعات المحلية، وﻻ سيما النساء، على ترك اﻷنشطة المدرة للدخل، بينما يزيد كثيراً من العمل دون أجر. فتدهور البيئة، في المناطق الحضرية والريفية على السواء، له آثار سلبية على الصحة والسلامة ونوعية الحياة للسكان عامة، والبنات والنساء من جميع اﻷعمار بصفة خاصة. وينبغي الاهتمام والاعتراف بوجه خاص بدور المرأة التي تعيش في المناطق الريفية والمرأة العاملة في القطاع الزراعي وحالتهما الخاصة، حيث يمكن أن تساعدهما فرص الحصول على التدريب والأرض والموارد الطبيعية والإنتاجية والائتمان والبرامج الإنمائية والهياكل التعاونية على زيادة مشاركتهما في التنمية المستدامة. وقد يكون للمخاطر البيئية في البيت وفي مكان العمل أثر غير متناسب على صحة المرأة لما للمرأة من حساسيات مختلفة بالنسبة للآثار السامة لشتى المواد الكيميائية. وتشتد هذه المخاطر على صحة المرأة بصفة خاصة في المناطق الحضرية، وكذا في المناطق المنخفضة الدخل التي تتركز فيها بشكل كبير المرافق الصناعية المسببة للتلوث.
  ‏‎248‏- وتوفر المرأة، من خلال إدارتها للموارد الطبيعية واستغلالها لها، الرزق ﻷسرتها ومجتمعها المحلي. وتضطلع المرأة، بصفتها مستهلكة ومنتجة وراعية ﻷسرتها وبصفتها مربية، بدور هام في تعزيز التنمية المستدامة من خلال حرصها على نوعية حياة الأجيال الراهنة والمقبلة واستدامتها. وقد أعربت الحكومات عن التزامها بإيجاد نموذج إنمائي جديد يدمج الاستدامة البيئية مع المساواة والعدالة بين الجنسين داخل الأجيال وفيما بينها على النحو المنصوص عليه في الفصل ‎24‏ من جدول أعمال القرن ‎21‏‎‏.
  ‎249- وﻻ تزال المرأة غائبة بدرجة كبيرة على جميع مستويات صوغ السياسات وصنع القرار في مجال إدارة البيئة وحفظها وحمايتها وإصلاحها، وﻻ تزال خبرات المرأة ومهاراتها في الدعوة إلى اﻹدارة السليمة للموارد الطبيعية ورصدها تتعرض في معظم الوقت للتهميش في هيئات وضع السياسات العامة وصنع القرار، وكذا على صعيد اﻹدارة في المؤسسات التعليمية والوكالات ذات الصلة بالبيئة. ونادراً ما يتم تدريب النساء على العمل كمديرات فنيات للموارد الطبيعية تتوافر لهن صلاحيات وضع السياسات، بحيث يصبحن قائمات بتخطيط استغلال اﻷراضي وفنيات زراعيات وخبيرات حراجة وعالمات في مجال البيئة البحرية وحقوقيات متخصصات في قانون البيئة. وحتى في الحالات التي تدرب فيها المرأة على العمل كمديرة فنية للموارد الطبيعية، غالباً ما يكون تمثيلها ضعيفاً في المؤسسات الرسمية المخول لها صلاحيات وضع السياسات على كل من الصعيد الوطني والإقليمي والدولي. وفي كثير من الحالات، ﻻ تشارك المرأة على قدم المساواة في إدارة المؤسسات المالية والخاصة التي يؤثر صنع القرار فيها على النوعية البيئية إلى حد كبير. وعلاوة على ذلك، ثمة أوجه ضعف مؤسسي في التنسيق بين المنظمات النسائية غير الحكومية والمؤسسات الوطنية المعنية بالمسائل البيئية، رغم ما حدث مؤخراً من نمو سريع وبروز للمنظمات النسائية غير الحكومية العاملة بشأن هذه القضايا على جميع الصعد.
  250- وكثيرا ما تضطلع المرأة بأدوار قيادية أو تتصدر العمل على تعزيز الأخلاقيات البيئية وتخفيض استهلاك الموارد وإعادة استعمال الموارد وإعادة تدويرها للتقليل من التبذير والاستهلاك المفرط. وبإمكان المرأة أن تقوم بدور قوي للغاية في التأثير على القرارات المتعلقة بالاستهلاك القابل للاستدامة. وبالإضافة إلى ذلك، فإن مساهمات المرأة في اﻹدارة البيئية، بما في ذلك عن طريق الحملات الجماهيرية وحملات الشباب لحماية البيئة، غالباً ما تكون على الصعيد المحلي، حيث تكون الحاجة إلى العمل اللامركزي بشأن المسائل البيئية ماسة وحاسمة. وتملك النساء، وﻻ سيما النساء من السكان الأصليين، معرفة خاصة بالصلات الايكولوجية وإدارة النظم الايكولوجية الهشة. وتوفر المرأة في العديد من المجتمعات المحلية القوة العاملة الرئيسية للإنتاج الكفافي (المعيشي)، بما في ذلك إنتاج المأكولات البحرية؛ ويعد دورها بالتالي حاسماً في توفير الطعام والتغذية، وتعزيز قطاع الكفاف والقطاع غير النظامي، وحفظ البيئة. وفي بعض المناطق، تكون النساء، عموما، أكثر أفراد المجتمع المحلي استقراراً، حيث أن الرجال كثيراً ما يعملون في أماكن نائية، تاركين للنساء مهمة صون البيئة الطبيعية وضمان توزيع الموارد الكافية والمستدامة داخل الأسرة المعيشية والمجتمع المحلي.
  ‎251‏- وتتطلب الإجراءات الإستراتيجية اللازمة للإدارة البيئية السليمة إتباع نهج كلي شامل لعدة تخصصات ومشترك بين القطاعات. ومشاركة المرأة واضطلاعها بدور قيادي ضروريان لكل جانب من جوانب ذلك النهج. والمؤتمرات العالمية اﻷخيرة للأمم المتحدة المعنية بالتنمية، وكذا المؤتمرات التحضيرية الإقليمية لمؤتمر القمة العالمي الرابع المعني بالمرأة، اعترفت جميعاً بأن سياسات التنمية المستدامة التي ﻻ تقوم على إشراك كل من المرأة والرجل لن يكتب لها النجاح على المدى الطويل. ودعت هذه المؤتمرات إلى اشتراك المرأة على نحو فعال في توليد المعارف والتثقيف البيئي وفي صنع القرار والإدارة على جميع المستويات. ولذلك فإن خبرات المرأة ومساهماتها في إيجاد بيئة سليمة ايكولوجيا يجب أن تكون مسألة محورية فيما يتعلق بجدول أعمال القرن ‎21. وستظل التنمية المستدامة هدفاً بعيد المنال إﻻ إذا تم الاعتراف بإسهام المرأة في اﻹدارة البيئية ودعمه.
  ‎252- وينبغي أن تعمل الحكومات والجهات الفاعلة الأخرى، في تصديها لعدم توافر اعتراف ودعم كافيين فيما يتعلق بمساهمة المرأة في حفظ الموارد الطبيعية وإدارتها وصون البيئة، على وضع سياسة فعالة وواضحة لإدماج منظور يراعي الفروق بين الجنسين ضمن اﻻتجاه العام لكل السياسات والبرامج، بما في ذلك، حسب الاقتضاء، إجراء تحليل للآثار على كل من المرأة والرجل، قبل اتخاذ القرارات‎‏.
*الهدف الاستراتيجي كاف* *-**1-* *إشراك المرأة إشراكاً فعالاً في صنع القرارات**البيئية على جميع المستويات* الإجراءات التي يتعين اتخاذها
  ‎253‏- من جانب الحكومات، على جميع المستويات، بما فيها السلطات المحلية حسب الاقتضاء:
  (أ)‎‏ كفالة‎‏ الفرص للنساء، بمن فيهن النساء من السكان الأصليين، للمشاركة في صنع القرار البيئي على جميع المستويات، بما في ذلك العمل بصفتهن مديرات ومصممات ومخططات ومنفذات ومقيّمات للمشاريع البيئية؛
  (ب) تيسير وزيادة فرص حصول المرأة على المعلومات وتلقي التعليم، بما في ذلك في مجاﻻت العلم والتكنولوجيا والاقتصاد، مما يعزز معرفتها ومهاراتها والفرص المتاحة لها للمشاركة في القرارات البيئية؛ 
  (ج) العمل، رهناً بالتشريعات الوطنية واتساقاً مع اتفاقية التنوع البيولوجي[39] على تشجيع الحماية والاستخدام الفعالين لمعارف وابتكارات وممارسات المرأة في مجتمعات السكان الأصليين والمجتمعات المحلية، بما في ذلك الممارسات المتعلقة بالأدوية التقليدية، والتنوع البيولوجي والتكنولوجيات المحلية، والسعي لكفالة احترامها وصيانتها والنهوض بها والحفاظ عليها بطريقة مستدامة بيئياً، وتشجيع تطبيقها على نطاق أوسع بموافقة ومشاركة أصحاب هذه المعارف؛ والعمل فضلاً عن ذلك، على حماية حقوق الملكية الثقافية القائمة لهؤلاء النساء كما هي محمية بموجب القانون الوطني والقانون الدولي. والعمل بنشاط، عند اللزوم، على إيجاد طرق ووسائل إضافية للحماية والاستخدام الفعالين لهذه المعارف والابتكارات والممارسات وذلك رهناً بالتشريعات الوطنية واتساقاً مع اتفاقية التنوع البيولوجي، والقانون الدولي ذي الصلة، وتشجيع التقاسم العادل والمنصف للمنافع الناشئة عن استخدام هذه المعارف والابتكارات والممارسات؛
  (د) اتخاذ التدابير المناسبة لتقليل المخاطر التي تتعرض لها المرأة من جراء ما تم تحديده من أخطار بيئية موجودة في البيت والعمل وفي البيئات الأخرى، بما في ذلك التطبيق الملائم للتكنولوجيات النظيفة، مع مراعاة النهج الاحترازي المتفق عليه في إعلان ريو بشأن البيئة والتنمية؛
  (ﻫ) اتخاذ تدابير لإدماج ‎‏‎‏منظور يراعي الفروق بين الجنسين في تصميم وتنفيذ عدة أمور منها آليات إدارة ‎‏‎‏الموارد إدارة سليمة بيئياً ومستدامة، وتقنيات اﻹنتاج وتنمية الهياكل الأساسية التي تتسم بكونها سليمة بيئياً ومستدامة في المناطق الريفية والحضرية؛
  (و)‎‏ اتخاذ تدابير لتمكين المرأة بصفتها منتجة ومستهلكة من اتخاذ إجراءات بيئية فعالة، إلى جانب الرجل، في بيتها ومجتمعها المحلي ومكان عملها‎‏؛
  (ز) تشجيع مشاركة المجتمعات المحلية، وﻻ سيما المرأة، على تحديد الاحتياجات من الخدمات العامة وتخطيط الحيز المكاني وتوفير الهياكل الأساسية الحضرية وتصميمها.
  254- من جانب الحكومات والمنظمات الدولية ومؤسسات القطاع الخاص، حسب الاقتضاء:
  (أ) مراعاة اﻷثر المرتبط بنوع الجنس في عمل لجنة التنمية المستدامة وغيرها من هيئات الأمم المتحدة المعنية وفي أنشطة المؤسسات المالية الدولية؛
  (ب) تشجيع مشاركة المرأة وإدماج منظور يراعي الفوارق بين الجنسين في تصميم وإقرار وتنفيذ المشاريع الممولة في إطار مرفق البيئة العالمية وغيره من مؤسسات الأمم المتحدة المعنية؛
  (ج) ‎‏تشجيع تصميم مشاريع في المجالات التي تهم مرفق البيئة العالمية من شأنها أن تعود بالنفع على المرأة وكذلك المشاريع التي تديرها المرأة؛‎‏
  (د) وضع استراتيجيات وآليات لزيادة نسبة المرأة المشتركة، ﻻ سيما على مستويات القاعدة الشعبية، كصانعة قرار، ومخططة، ومديرة، وعالمة، ومستشارة تقنية، وبصفتها مستفيدة، في تصميم واستحداث وتنفيذ سياسات وبرامج إدارة الموارد الطبيعية وحماية البيئة وحفظها؛
  (ﻫ) تشجيع المؤسسات الاجتماعية والاقتصادية والسياسية والعلمية على التصدي للتدهور البيئي وما يخلفه من أثر على المرأة.
  ‎255‏- من جانب المنظمات غير الحكومية والقطاع الخاص:
  (أ) تولي مهام الدعوة في المسائل المتعلقة بالبيئة وإدارة الموارد الطبيعية التي تهم المرأة وتقديم المعلومات للمشاركة في تعبئة الموارد لحماية البيئة وحفظها؛
  (ب) تسهيل فرص حصول المرأة المزارعة والعاملة في مجال صيد اﻷسماك والرعي على المعارف والمهارات وخدمات التسويق والتكنولوجيات السليمة بيئياً من أجل دعم وتعزيز دورها وخبرتها الفنية الحاسمين في إدارة الموارد وحفظ التنوع البيولوجي.
*الهدف الاستراتيجي كاف* *-**2-* *دمج الاهتمامـات والمنظـورات الـتي تراعي الفوارق* *بين الجنسين في السياسات والبرامج المتعلقة بالتنمية المستدامة* الإجراءات التي يتعين اتخاذها
  ‎256- من جانب الحكومات:
  (أ) إدماج النساء، بمن فيهن النساء من السكان الأصليين، ومنظوراتهن ومعارفهن، على قدم المساواة مع الرجال، في صنع القرارات المتعلقة بإدارة الموارد المستدامة ووضع السياسات والبرامج المتعلقة بالتنمية المستدامة، بما في ذلك على وجه الخصوص ما يرمي منها إلى التصدي للتدهور البيئي للأراضي واتقائه؛
  (ب) تقييم السياسات العامة والبرامج من حيث أثرها البيئي وحصول المرأة على الموارد الطبيعية واستخدامها لها على قدم المساواة مع الرجل؛
  (ج) ضمان إجراء بحوث كافية لتقدير كيفية ومدى تأثر المرأة بوجه خاص بالتدهور البيئي والمخاطر البيئية وتعرضها لها، بما في ذلك إجراء البحوث وجمع البيانات المتعلقة بفئات محددة من النساء، حسب الحاجة، ﻻسيما ذوات الدخل المنخفض منهن، والنساء من السكان الأصليين والنساء المنتميات إلى أقليات؛
  (د) دمج المعارف والممارسات التقليدية للمرأة الريفية فيما يتعلق بالاستخدام والإدارة المستدامين للموارد في وضع برامج للإدارة البيئية والإرشاد البيئي؛
  (ﻫ) دمج نتائج البحوث المراعية للفوارق بين الجنسين في سياسات التيار الرئيسي عملاً على وجود مستوطنات بشرية مستدامة؛
  (و) تشجيع المعارف ورعاية البحوث المتعلقة بدور المرأة، وبالخصوص المرأة الريفية والنساء من السكان الأصليين، في جمع الأغذية وإنتاجها، وحفظ التربة، والري، وإدارة مستجمعات المياه، والصرف الصحي، وإدارة المناطق الساحلية والموارد البحرية، والنظام المتكامل لمقاومة اﻵفات، وتخطيط استخدام اﻷراضي، وحفظ الأحراج، والحراجة المجتمعية، ومصائد اﻷسماك، والوقاية من الكوارث الطبيعية، ومصادر الطاقة الجديدة والمتجددة، مع التركيز بوجه خاص على معارف النساء من السكان الأصليين وخبرتهن؛
  (ز) وضع إستراتيجية للتغيير من أجل إزالة جميع العوائق التي تحول دون المشاركة الكاملة للمرأة على قدم المساواة في التنمية المستدامة وتساوي فرصها في الحصول على الموارد وسيطرتها عليها؛
  (ح) تشجيع تعليم البنات والنساء من كافة اﻷعمار في مجاﻻت العلوم والتكنولوجيا والاقتصاد وغيرها من التخصصات المتصلة بالبيئة الطبيعية حتى يتسنى لهن الاختيار الواعي والإسهام بشكل مستنير في تحديد الأولويات المحلية الاقتصادية والعلمية والبيئية فيما يتعلق بإدارة الموارد والنظم الايكولوجية الطبيعية والمحلية واستخدامها على نحو سليم؛
  (ط) وضع برامج ﻹشراك المهنيات والعالمات، علاوة على المشتغلات بالأعمال التقنية والإدارية والكتابية، في اﻹدارة البيئية ووضع برامج لتدريب الفتيات والنساء في هذه الميادين، وإتاحة مزيد من الفرص لتوظيف النساء وترقيتهن في هذه الميادين واتخاذ تدابير خاصة لتعزيز خبرة المرأة ومشاركتها في هذه اﻷنشطة؛
  (ي) تحديد وتشجيع التكنولوجيات السليمة بيئياً التي تم تصميمها واستحداثها وتحسينها بالتشاور مع المرأة والتي تلائم المرأة والرجل على حد سواء؛
  (ك) تقديم الدعم لتنمية إمكانات وصول المرأة على قدم المساواة إلى الهياكل الأساسية للإسكان، والمياه المأمونة، وتكنولوجيات الطاقة المستدامة والميسورة، مثل الطاقة الريحية، والشمسية، وطاقة الكتلة الحيوية، وغيرها من مصادر الطاقة المتجددة، وذلك من خلال تقييمات للاحتياجات قائمة على المشاركة، وتخطيط الطاقة، ووضع السياسات على الصعيدين المحلي والوطني؛
  (ل) ضمان أن تكون المياه النقية متوافرة ومتاحة للجميع بحلول عام ‎2000‏ وأن تصمم وتنفذ خطط لحماية البيئة وصونها من أجل تنقية الشبكات المائية الملوثة وإعادة بناء مستجمعات المياه التي لحقتها أضرار.
  257- من جانب المنظمات الدولية والمنظمات غير الحكومية ومؤسسات القطاع الخاص:
  (أ) إشراك المرأة العاملة في صناعات الاتصالات في التوعية بالمسائل البيئية، وخاصة فيما يتعلق بالآثار البيئية والصحية للمنتجات والتكنولوجيات والعمليات الصناعية؛
  (ب) تشجيع المستهلكين على استخدام قدرتهم الشرائية لتشجيع إنتاج منتجات مأمونة بيئيا وتشجيع الاستثمار في أنشطة وتكنولوجيات سليمة بيئياً ومفيدة في مجاﻻت الزراعة ومصائد اﻷسماك والتجارة والصناعة؛
  (ج) دعم مبادرات المرأة كمستهلكة بتشجيع تسويق الأغذية العضوية ومرافق إعادة التدوير، والمعلومات المتعلقة بالمنتجات وتوسيم المنتجات، بما في ذلك توسيم المواد الكيميائية السمية وحاويات مبيدات اﻵفات بلغة ورموز يفهمها المستهلكون، بصرف النظر عن أعمارهم أو مستوى إلمامهم بالقراءة والكتابة.
*الهدف الاستراتيجي كاف* *-**3-* *تعزيز أو إنشاء آليات على كل مـن الصعيد الوطني والإقليمي* *والدولي لتقييم أثر السياسات الإنمائية والبيئية على المرأة* الإجراءات التي يتعين اتخاذها
  ‎258‏- من جانب الحكومات، والمنظمات الإقليمية والدولية، والمنظمات غير الحكومية، حسب الاقتضاء:
  (أ) تقديم المساعدة التقنية للمرأة، ﻻ سيما في البلدان النامية، في قطاعات الزراعة، ومصائد اﻷسماك، والمشاريع الصغيرة، والتجارة والصناعة، لضمان مواصلة العمل على تنمية الموارد البشرية وإيجاد تكنولوجيات سليمة بيئياً وتنمية قدرة المرأة على تنظيم المشاريع؛
  (ب) استحداث قواعد بيانات، ونظم معلومات ورصد، وبحوث ومنهجيات وتحليلات للسياسة عملية المنحى وقائمة على المشاركة، تراعي الفوارق بين الجنسين، وبالتعاون مع المؤسسات الأكاديمية والباحثات المحليات، بشأن ما يلي:
  ’‎‎1‏‘ معرفة المرأة وخبرتها بإدارة الموارد الطبيعية وحفظها لإدماج تلك المعرفة والخبرات في قواعد البيانات ونظم المعلومات المتعلقة بالتنمية المستدامة؛
  ’‎‎2‘ ثر تدهور البيئة والموارد الطبيعية على المرأة الناجم عن جملة أسباب منها أنماط اﻹنتاج والاستهلاك غير المستدامة، والجفاف، ورداءة نوعية المياه، والاحترار العالمي، والتصحر، وارتفاع منسوب مياه البحر، والنفايات الخطرة، والكوارث الطبيعية، ومخلفات المواد الكيميائية السمية ومبيدات اﻵفات، والنفايات المشعة، والنزاعات المسلحة وعواقبها؛
  ’‎‎3‏‘ تحليل الروابط الهيكلية بين العلاقات بين الجنسين، والبيئة والتنمية، مع التركيز بوجه خاص على قطاعات محددة مثل الزراعة، والصناعة، ومصائد اﻷسماك، والحراجة، والصحة البيئية، والتنوع البيولوجي، والمناخ، وموارد المياه، والصرف الصحي؛
  ’‎‎4‏‘ اتخاذ تدابير لتنمية وإدراج التحليلات البيئية والاقتصادية والثقافية والاجتماعية والمراعية للفوارق بين الجنسين، بوصف ذلك خطوة أساسية في وضع البرامج والسياسات العامة ورصدها؛
  ’‎‎5‏‘ وضع برامج ﻹنشاء مراكز تدريب في الريف والحضر، ومراكز أبحاث ومراكز مرجعية تقوم بنشر التكنولوجيات السليمة بيئياً بين النساء؛
  (ج) كفالة التقيد التام بالالتزامات الدولية ذات الصلة، بما في ذلك، كلما كان ذلك مناسباً، اتفاقية بازل والاتفاقيات الأخرى المتعلقة بنقل النفايات الضارة عبر الحدود (التي تشمل النفايات السامة) ومدونة ممارسات الوكالة الدولية للطاقة الذرية المتعلقة بنقل النفايات المشعة؛ وإصدار وإنفاذ لوائح للإدارة السليمة بيئياً فيما يتعلق بالتخزين والنقل اﻵمنين؛ والنظر في اتخاذ إجراء يرمي إلى حظر عمليات النقل التي تفتقر للسلامة والأمن وكفالة المراقبة والإدارة الصارمتين للنفايات الضارة والنفايات المشعة، وفقا للالتزامات الدولية والإقليمية ذات الصلة، والقضاء على تصدير هذه النفايات إلى البلدان التي تحظر استيرادها، سواء بصفة فردية أو من خلال اتفاقات دولية؛
  (د) تشجيع التنسيق داخل المؤسسات وفيما بينها لتنفيذ منهاج العمل والفصل ‎24 من جدول أعمال القرن ‎21‏‎‏ بواسطة جملة أمور منها أن يطلب إلى لجنة التنمية المستدامة، من خلال المجلس الاقتصادي والاجتماعي، أن تلتمس مساهمات من لجنة مركز المرأة عند استعراض تنفيذ جدول أعمال القرن ‎21‏ فيما يتعلق بالمرأة والبيئة.

----------


## سالي جمعة

*ﻻم - الطفلة*  ‎259‏- تسلم اتفاقية حقوق الطفل بأن "تحترم الدول الأطراف الحقوق الموضحة في هذه الاتفاقية وتضمنها لكل طفل يخضع لولايتها دون أي نوع من أنواع التمييز، بغض النظر عن عنصر الطفل أو والديه أو الوصي القانوني عليه أو لونهم أو جنسهم أو لغتهم أو دينهم أو رأيهم السياسي أو غيره أو أصلهم القومي أو الإثني أو الاجتماعي، أو ثروتهم، أو عجزهم، أو مولدهم، أو أي وضع آخر." (المادة ‎2‏، الفقرة ‎1‏) ومع ذلك ففي كثير من الدول تدل المؤشرات المتاحة على أن الطفلة تقع ضحية للتمييز من أولى مراحل الحياة مرورا بطفولتها ومن ثم بلوغها. وفي بعض مناطق العالم يتجاوز عدد الرجال عدد النساء بمعدل ‎5‏ في كل ‎100‏. وتشمل أسباب التباين، ضمن أمور أخرى، الاتجاهات والممارسات الضارة مثل تشويه الأعضاء التناسلية للأنثى، وتفضيل البنين مما يؤدي إلى اختيار جنس الجنين قبل مولده ووأد الإناث والزواج المبكر، بما في ذلك زواج الأطفال، والعنف ضد المرأة والاستغلال الجنسي والاعتداء الجنسي والتمييز ضد البنات في توزيع الطعام وغير ذلك من الممارسات المتصلة بالصحة والرفاه. ونتيجة لذلك يعيش إلى سن البلوغ عدد من البنات أقل من عدد البنين.
  ‎260‏- وكثيرا ما تعامل البنات معاملة اﻷدنى. وتجري تنشئتهن اجتماعياً بحيث يضعن أنفسهن في مكانة أقل، مما يدمر تقديرهن ﻷنفسهن. ومن شأن التمييز والإهمال في مرحلة الطفولة أن يستهلا اتجاهاً تنازلياً على مدار العمر ينطوي على الحرمان والانعزال عن المسار الاجتماعي الرئيسي. وينبغي اتخاذ المبادرات الكفيلة بإعداد البنات للمشاركة بصورة نشطة وفعالة ومتكافئة مع البنين في جميع مستويات القيادة الاجتماعية والاقتصادية والسياسية والثقافية.
  ‎261‏- ومما يعزز حالات اللامساواة القائمة بين الجنسين العمليات التربوية المنحازة لجنس بعينه ويصدق ذلك على المناهج الدراسية والمواد والأساليب التعليمية ومواقف المدرسين والتفاعل داخل حجرات الدراسة.
  ‎262‏- ويمكن للبنات والبالغات أن يتلقين طائفة متنوعة من الرسائل المتضاربة والمربكة بشأن أدوار جنسهن من آبائهن ومدرسيهن وأقرانهن ثم من وسائط اﻹعلام. على أن النساء والرجال بحاجة للتآزر من أجل العمل مع الأطفال والشباب لتحطيم هذه القوالب النمطية المزمنة القائمة على نوع الجنس مع مراعاة حقوق الأطفال وحقوق وواجبات ومسؤوليات الوالدين على النحو المبين في الفقرة ‎267‏ أدناه.
  ‎263- وبرغم أن عدد الأطفال المتعلمين قد زاد في السنوات العشرين اﻷخيرة في بعض البلدان، فإن البنين ما زالوا يحظون بموقع أفضل بكثير نسبياً من البنات. ففي عام ‎1990 لم تكن ثمة فرص لتحصيل التعليم الابتدائي أمام ‎130‏ مليون طفل، كان منهم ‎81‏ مليون طفلة. ويمكن أن يعزى هذا إلى عوامل من قبيلها اتجاهات العرف وتشغيل الأطفال وحالات الزواج المبكر والافتقار إلى اﻷموال وغياب المرافق المدرسية الكافية وحالات الحمل بين المراهقات وعدم المساواة بين الجنسين في المجتمع ككل وكذلك داخل الأسرة على النحو المبين في الفقرة ‎29‏ أعلاه. وفي بعض البلدان يمكن لنقص المعلمات أن يحد كثيراً من قيد البنات بالمدارس. وفي كثير من الحالات تبدأ البنات في الاضطلاع بواجبات منزلية ثقيلة الوطأة في سن مبكرة للغاية، ثم يتوقع منهن القيام بمسؤوليات تعليمية ومنزلية على السواء، مما ينتج عنه في اﻷغلب اﻷعم أداء مدرسي ضعيف وتسرب من الدراسة في مرحلة مبكرة.
  ‎264‏- وما زالت النسبة المئوية للبنات المقيدات في المدارس الثانوية منخفضة إلى حد كبير في كثير من البلدان. فكثيراً ما ﻻ تلقى البنات تشجيعاً وﻻ تتاح لهن الفرصة لمتابعة التدريب والتعليم في المجالات العلمية والتكنولوجية، مما يحد من تحصيل المعرفة التي تتطلبها حياتهن اليومية أو تتطلبها فرص العمل.
  ‎265‏- وتلقى البنات تشجيعاً أقل من البنين على المشاركة في أداء الواجبات الاجتماعية والاقتصادية والسياسية في المجتمع والتمرس بها، مما ينجم عنه حرمانهن من نفس الفرص التي يتمتع بها البنون للمشاركة في عمليات اتخاذ القرار.
  ‏‎266‏- كذلك، يؤدي التمييز القائم ضد الطفلة من حيث حصولها على التغذية وخدمات الصحة البدنية والعقلية إلى تعريض صحتها للخطر في الحاضر والمستقبل. ولقد تقزم نمو ما يقدر بنحو ‎450‏ مليونا من البالغات في البلدان النامية نتيجة سوء التغذية من حيث بروتين الطاقة في مرحلة الطفولة.
  267- ويسلم المؤتمر الدولي للسكان والتنمية، في الفقرة ‎37 من برنامج العمل، بأنه "ينبغي إيلاء الاهتمام الكامل لتعزيز قيام علاقات بين الجنسين تتسم بالاحترام المتبادل والإنصاف، مع الاهتمام بوجه خاص بتلبية الحاجات التثقيفية والخدمية للمراهقين كيما يتمكنوا من معالجة الجانب الجنسي من حياتهم معالجة إيجابية ومسؤولة"، ومع مراعاة حقوق الطفل في الوصول إلى المعلومات، وفي السرية والثقة والاحترام والقبول القائم على معرفة الحقائق، فضلاً عن مسؤوليات وحقوق وواجبات اﻵباء والأوصياء القانونيين في توجيه الطفل وإرشاده، على النحو الملائم وبطريقة تتماشى وقدراته الآخذة في النمو، في ممارسته لحقوقه المعترف بها في اتفاقية حقوق الطفل، وبما يتطابق مع أحكام اتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة. وفي جميع الأعمال المتعلقة بالطفل ينبغي أن تكون أفضل مصالح الطفل اعتباراً رئيسياً. وينبغي تشجيع الثقافة الجنسية المتكاملة للشباب بمؤازرة اﻵباء وتوجيههم، تأكيداً على مسؤولية الذكور عن سلوكهم في مجال الجنس والخصوبة بما يساعدهم على النهوض بالمسؤوليات التي يتحملونها.
  268- وهناك أكثر من ‎15 مليون بنت تتراوح أعمارهن بين ‎15‏ و‎19‏ سنة ينجبن كل عام. لكن الأمومة في سن صغيرة للغاية إنما تنطوي على مضاعفات خلال الحمل والولادة بل وعلى خطر يودي بصحة اﻷم بصورة تزيد كثيراً على المعدل المتوسط. كذلك فإن أطفال الأمهات الشابات تزداد بينهم مستويات الإصابة بالأمراض والوفيات. وما برح اﻹنجاب المبكر يشكل عقبة تحول دون تحسين مركز المرأة من النواحي التعليمية والاقتصادية والاجتماعية في جميع أنحاء العالم. وإجمالا يمكن للزواج المبكر والأمومة المبكرة أن يحدا بصورة بالغة من فرص التعليم والعمل. ومن المرجح أن ينجم عنهما أثر سلبي طويل اﻷجل بالنسبة لنوعية حياة اﻷم وحياة أطفالها.
  ‏‎269‏- وينجم عن العنف الجنسي والأمراض التي تنتقل عن طريق الاتصال الجنسي، بما في ذلك فيروس نقص المناعة البشرية/الإيدز، أثر مدمر على صحة الأطفال، فضلاً عن أن البنات أكثر تعرضاً من البنين لنتائج العلاقات الجنسية غير المحمية السابقة لأوانها. وكثيراً ما تواجه البنات ضغوطاً لكي يمارسن نشاطاً جنسياً. وبسبب عوامل منها مثلاً شبابهن والضغوط الاجتماعية وغياب قوانين الحماية أو عدم إنفاذ تلك القوانين، يزداد ضعف البنات أمام جميع أنواع العنف وبخاصة العنف الجنسي، بما في ذلك الاغتصاب والاعتداء الجنسي والاستغلال الجنسي والاتجار وربما بيع أعضائهن وأنسجتهن البشرية والسخرة.
  ‏‎270- وتواجه الطفلة المعوقة حواجز واحتياجات إضافية لكفالة حمايتها من التمييز والمساواة في التمتع بجميع حقوق الإنسان والحريات الأساسية وفقاً للقواعد الموحدة بشأن مساواة الفرص أمام المعوقين.
  ‎271‏- وبعض الأطفال ضعاف للغاية، وبخاصة الأطفال المتخلى عنهم والمشردون والنازحون وأطفال الشوارع والأطفال المقيمون في مناطق النزاع، فضلاً عن الأطفال المعرضين للتمييز ضدهم بحكم انتمائهم إلى جماعة إثنية أو أقلية عرقية .
  272- وعلى ذلك ينبغي إزالة جميع الحواجز من أجل تمكين البنات دون استثناء من تطوير إمكاناتهن ومهاراتهن الكاملة من خلال إتاحة فرص متساوية لهن في مجاﻻت التعليم والتدريب والتغذية ورعاية الصحة البدنية والعقلية وما يتصل بذلك من معلومات.
  ‎273‏- عند التصدي للمسائل المتعلقة بالأطفال والشباب، ينبغي للحكومات الترويج للأخذ بسياسة فعالة وواضحة من أجل اعتماد منظور يراعي نوع الجنس ليصبح جزءاً من اﻻتجاه العام لجميع السياسات والبرامج بحيث يتم، قبل اتخاذ القرارات، إجراء تحليل للآثار الناجمة عن القرارات بالنسبة لكل من البنات والبنين.
*الهدف الاستراتيجي ﻻم -1-* *القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد الطفلة* الإجراءات التي يتعين اتخاذها
  ‎274‏- من جانب الحكومات:
  (أ) اتخاذ الدول التي لم توقع اتفاقية حقوق الطفل أو تصدق عليها إجراءات عاجلة لتوقيعها والتصديق عليها، مع مراعاة الحض الشديد في المؤتمر العالمي لحقوق الإنسان على توقيعها قبل نهاية عام ‎1995. أما الدول التي وقعت الاتفاقية وصدقت عليها فإنه ينبغي لها أن تكفل تنفيذها بالكامل من خلال اتخاذ جميع الإجراءات التشريعية والإدارية وغيرها من الإجراءات اللازمة وتهيئة بيئة تمكينية تشجع على الاحترام الكامل لحقوق الطفل؛
  (ب) اتخاذ التدابير الكفيلة بأن يسجل الطفل فور مولده وأن يكون له الحق منذ مولده في أن يحمل اسماً والحق في اكتساب جنسية وكذلك، قدر اﻹمكان، الحق في معرفة والديه وتلقي رعايتهما، وذلك اتساقاً مع المادة ‎7‏ من اتفاقية حقوق الطفل؛
  (ج) اتخاذ الخطوات الكفيلة بأن يتلقى الأطفال الدعم المالي الملائم من والديهم وذلك بواسطة تدابير شتى منها إنفاذ قوانين إعالة الطفل؛
  (د) إزالة ما تواجهه الطفلة من غبن وعقبات فيما يتعلق بالإرث، حتى يتمتع كل اﻷوﻻد بحقوقهم دون تمييز، وذلك عن طريق جملة أمور، منها القيام، حسب الاقتضاء، بسن وإنفاذ التشريعات التي تضمن لهم المساواة في حق الخلافة، وتكفل لهم المساواة في أن يرثوا، بغض النظر عن جنس الطفل؛
  (ﻫ) سن وإنفاذ القوانين الكفيلة بأن ﻻ يتم الزواج بغير الرضا الحر والكامل للمقدمين على الزواج؛ ويضاف إلى ذلك سن القوانين المتعلقة بالحد القانوني اﻷدنى لسن الرشد والحد اﻷدنى لسن الزواج، وإنفاذ تلك القوانين بصرامة ورفع الحد اﻷدنى لسن الزواج عند الاقتضاء؛
  (و) وضع وتنفيذ سياسات وخطط عمل وبرامج شاملة من أجل بقاء الطفلة وحمايتها ونمائها وتقدمها، مما يعزز ويحمي تمتعها الكامل بما لها من حقوق الإنسان، مع كفالة تساوي الفرص للبنات؛ وينبغي أن تشكل هذه الخطط جزءاً ﻻ يتجزأ من عملية التنمية الشاملة؛
  (ز) ضمان أن يتم تفصيل جميع البيانات المتعلقة بالأطفال على أساس نوع الجنس والعمر في القطاعات الصحية والتعليمية وغيرها من أجل إدراج منظور مراعاة نوع الجنس في تخطيط وتنفيذ ورصد تلك البرامج.
  ‎275‏- من جانب الحكومات والمنظمات الدولية والمنظمات غير الحكومية:
  (أ) تقديم المعلومات والبيانات المتعلقة بالأطفال مفصّلة حسب الجنس والعمر، وإجراء البحوث عن حالة البنات والقيام، حسب الاقتضاء، بإدراج النتائج ضمن عملية صياغة السياسات والبرامج وصنع القرارات من أجل النهوض بالطفلة؛
  (ب) توليد الدعم الاجتماعي ﻹنفاذ القوانين المتعلقة بالحد اﻷدنى القانوني لسن الزواج، وﻻ سيما من خلال إتاحة الفرص التعليمية أمام البنات.
*الهدف الاستراتيجي ﻻم -2-* *القضاء على المواقف والممارسـات الثقافية السلبية ضد البنات* الإجراءات التي يتعين اتخاذها
  ‎276‏- من جانب الحكومات:
  (أ) القيام، حسب الاقتضاء، بتشجيع وتدعيم المنظمات غير الحكومية والمنظمات المحلية في جهودها لتشجيع التغييرات في المواقف والممارسات السلبية ضد البنات؛
  (ب) وضع برامج تعليمية ومواد وكتب مدرسية من شأنها تثقيف وتوعية البالغين بشأن ما يلحق بالطفلة من آثار ضارة بسبب ممارسات تقليدية أو عرفية معينة؛
  (ج) وضع واعتماد مناهج دراسية ومواد تعليمية وكتب مدرسية لتحسين صورة الذات بين البنات وتحسين فرص الحياة والعمل أمامهن، وﻻ سيما في المجالات التي ما برحت تشهد تمثيلاً منقوصاً للمرأة مثل الرياضيات والعلم والتكنولوجيا؛
  (د) اتخاذ الخطوات الكفيلة بألا تتخذ التقاليد والأديان ومظاهر ممارستها أساساً للتمييز ضد البنات.
  277- من جانب الحكومات والمنظمات الدولية، والمنظمات غير الحكومية، حسب الاقتضاء:
  (أ) تهيئة بيئة تعليمية من شأنها إزالة جميع الحواجز التي تحول دون انتظام البنات المتزوجات و/أو الحوامل والأمهات الشابات في الدراسة، بما في ذلك، حسب الاقتضاء، إيجاد مرافق لرعاية الأطفال محتملة التكاليف ويمكن بالفعل الاستفادة منها، وكذلك تهيئة سبل تثقيف الوالدين لتشجيع من يتحملون مسؤوليات عن حماية أطفالهم ومعاليهم خلال سنوات الدراسة على أن يعاودوا الانتظام في الدراسة أو يواصلوها أو يكملوها؛
  (ب) تشجيع المؤسسات التعليمية ووسائط اﻹعلام على أن تعتمد وتبث صوراً متوازنة غير نمطية عن البنات والبنين، مع العمل من أجل القضاء على استخدام الأطفال في المواد الإباحية وتصوير الطفلة في إطار من الإسفاف والعنف؛
  (ج) القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد الابنة واستئصال أسباب تفضيل اﻹبن التي تؤدي إلى ممارسات ضارة وغير أخلاقية، ومنها مثلاً اختيار جنس الجنين قبل مولده ووأد الأنثى؛ ويتفاقم هذا اﻷمر في كثير من اﻷحيان بازدياد استخدام تكنولوجيات تحديد نوع الجنين الذي ينجم عنه إجهاض أجنة الإناث؛ 
  (د) وضع سياسات وبرامج تعطي الأولوية لبرامج التعليم الرسمي وغير الرسمي التي من شأنها دعم البنات وتمكينهن من اكتساب المعرفة وتنمية تقدير الذات والاضطلاع بالمسؤولية عن حياتهن؛ وإيلاء اهتمام خاص للبرامج الرامية إلى تثقيف المرأة والرجل، وبخاصة اﻵباء والأمهات، بشأن أهمية صحة وسلامة البنت بدنياً وعقلياً، بما في ذلك إزالة التمييز ضد البنات في توزيع الطعام، وكذلك الزواج المبكر، والعنف ضد البنات، وتشويه الأعضاء التناسلية للأنثى، ودعارة الأطفال والاعتداء الجنسي والاغتصاب ومسافحة المحارم.
*الهدف الاستراتيجي ﻻم -3-* *تعزيـز وحماية حقـوق الطفلـة وزيادة الوعـي باحتياجاتها وإمكانياتها* الإجراءات التي يتعين اتخاذها
  ‎278‏- من جانب الحكومات والمنظمات الدولية والمنظمات غير الحكومية:
  (أ) توليد الوعي بوضع البنات غير المتكافئ بين صفوف واضعي السياسات والمخططين والإداريين والمنفذين على شتى الصعد، وكذلك على مستوى اﻷسر المعيشية والمجتمعات المحلية؛
  (ب) جعل الطفلة، وبخاصة تلك التي تعيش ظروفا صعبة، على بيّنة من إمكاناتها وتوعيتها بالحقوق المكفولة لها بمقتضى الصكوك الدولية لحقوق الإنسان، بما في ذلك اتفاقية حقوق الطفل، والتشريعات التي سنت من أجلها والتدابير المختلفة التي تتخذها المنظمات الحكومية والمنظمات غير الحكومية العاملة على تحسين مركزها؛
  (ج) تثقيف النساء والرجال والبنات والبنين بما يكفل تعزيز مركز البنات، وتشجيعهم على العمل على تحقيق الاحترام المتبادل والمشاركة المتكافئة بين البنات والبنين؛
  (د) تسهيل المساواة في توفير الخدمات والأجهزة الملائمة للبنات المعاقات والعمل على تزويد عائلاتهن بخدمات الدعم ذات الصلة حسب الاقتضاء.
*الهدف الاستراتيجي ﻻم -4-* *القضاء علـى التمييز ضد البنات فـي مجاﻻت التعليم وتنمية المهارات والتدريب* الإجراءات التي يتعين اتخاذها
  ‎279‏- من جانب الحكومات:
  (أ) ضمان تعميم التعليم الابتدائي والمساواة في الحصول عليه وإكماله بالنسبة لجميع الأطفال، وإزالة الفجوة القائمة بين البنات والبنين على النحو المنصوص عليه في المادة ‎28 من اتفاقية حقوق الطفل؛ وكذلك كفالة المساواة في الحصول على التعليم الثانوي بحلول عام ‎2005 وكفالة المساواة في الحصول على التعليم العالي، بما في ذلك التعليم المهني والتقني، لجميع البنات والبنين، ومن بينهم المحرومون والموهوبون؛
  (ب) اتخاذ الخطوات اللازمة لإدماج برامج محو الأمية الوظيفية والإلمام بمبادئ الحساب، وخاصة بالنسبة للبنات غير الملتحقات بالمدرسة، في برامج التنمية؛
  (ج) تعزيز تدريس حقوق الإنسان في البرامج التعليمية والعمل على أن يشمل تدريس حقوق الإنسان تأكيداً على أن حقوق الإنسان للمرأة والطفلة جزء ﻻ يتجزأ من حقوق الإنسان العامة ﻻ يقبل التصرف وﻻ والانفصام وﻻ التجزئة؛
  (د) زيادة القيد الدراسي وتحسين معدﻻت الاستبقاء المدرسي للبنات من خلال تخصيص موارد ملائمة في الميزانيات والتماس تأييد ودعم المجتمع المحلي والوالدين عن طريق تنظيم الحملات، ومرونة الجداول المدرسية، وتقديم الحوافز والمنح الدراسية، وتهيئة برامج الالتحاق بالتعليم للبنات غير الملتحقات بالمدارس الرسمية، وغير ذلك من التدابير؛
  (ﻫ) وضع البرامج والمواد التدريبية للمدرسين والمربين وزيادة الوعي بشأن دورهم في العملية التعليمية، بغية تزويدهم بالاستراتيجيات الفعالة من أجل التعليم الذي يراعي نوع الجنس؛
  (و) اتخاذ الإجراءات الكفيلة بضمان أن يتاح للمعلمات والأستاذات الجامعيات ما هو متاح للمعلمين والأساتذة الجامعيين من إمكانيات ومكانة.
  ‎280‏- من جانب الحكومات والمنظمات الدولية والمنظمات غير الحكومية:
  (أ) تهيئة سبل التعليم والتدريب على المهارات لزيادة الفرص المتاحة للبنات للعمل والمشاركة في عمليات صنع القرار؛
  (ب) تهيئة سبل التعليم لزيادة معارف البنات ومهاراتهن فيما يتصل بأداء النظم الاقتصادية والمالية والسياسية؛
  (ج) ضمان الحصول على التعليم الملائم والتدريب على المهارات بالنسبة للطفلة المعاقة من أجل مشاركتها الكاملة في الحياة؛
  (د) تعزيز المشاركة الكاملة والمتساوية للبنات في اﻷنشطة غير المدرسية، مثل اﻷلعاب الرياضية والأنشطة المسرحية والثقافية.
*الهدف الاستراتيجي ﻻم -5-* *القضاء على التمييـز ضد البنات في مجالي الصحة والتغذية* الإجراءات التي يتعين اتخاذها
  ‎281‏- من جانب الحكومات والمنظمات الدولية والمنظمات غير الحكومية:
  (أ) تقديم المعلومات العامة بشأن القضاء على الممارسات التمييزية ضد البنات في مجال توزيع حصص الطعام والتغذية وفرص الحصول على الخدمات الصحية؛
  (ب) توعية الطفلة والوالدين والمعلمين والمجتمع عامة بشأن الصحة والتغذية السليمة وزيادة الوعي بالأخطار الصحية وغيرها من المشكلات المتصلة بحالات الحمل المبكر؛
  (ج) تعزيز وإعادة توجيه التثقيف الصحي والخدمات الصحية، وبخاصة برامج الرعاية الصحية اﻷولية، بما في ذلك الصحة الجنسية والإنجابية وتصميم البرامج الصحية الجيدة التي تلبي الاحتياجات الجسدية والعقلية للبنات وتعني باحتياجات الأمهات الشابات والموشكات على الولادة والأمهات المرضعات؛
  (د) وضع برامج لتعليم اﻷقران والتواصل معهم تعزيزاً للعمل الفردي والجماعي لتقليل تعرض الفتيات للإصابة بفيروس نقص المناعة البشرية/الإيدز والأمراض التي تنتقل عن طريق الاتصال الجنسي، على النحو المتفق عليه في برنامج عمل المؤتمر الدولي للسكان والتنمية، وعلى النحو المحدد في تقرير هذا المؤتمر، مع الاعتراف بأدوار الوالدين المشار إليها في الفقرة ‎267‏ من منهاج العمل هذا؛
  (ﻫ) ضمان تثقيف البنات ونشر المعلومات بينهن، وبخاصة بين صفوف المراهقات، فيما يتعلق بفسيولوجية الإنجاب والصحة الإنجابية والجنسية، على النحو المتفق عليه في برنامج عمل المؤتمر الدولي للسكان والتنمية، وعلى النحو المحدد في تقرير ذلك المؤتمر، وممارسة تنظيم الأسرة بشكل يتسم بالمسؤولية، وحياة الأسرة، والصحة الإنجابية، والأمراض التي تنتقل عن طريق الاتصال الجنسي، والإصابة بفيروس نقص المناعة البشرية والوقاية من الإيدز، مع الاعتراف بأدوار الوالدين المشار إليها في الفقرة ‎267‏؛
  (و) إدراج التدريب الصحي والتغذوي بوصفه جزءاً ﻻ يتجزأ من برامج محو الأمية والمناهج المدرسية بدءاً من مستوى التعليم الابتدائي بما يحقق مصلحة الطفلة؛
  (ز) تأكيد دور ومسؤولية المراهقين في مجال الصحة والسلوك الجنسي والإنجابي من خلال تزويدهم بالخدمات وعمليات المشورة الملائمة، على نحو ما نوقش في الفقرة ‎267‏؛
  (ح) وضع البرامج الإعلامية والتدريبية لمخططي ومنفذي الجوانب الصحية بشأن الاحتياجات الصحية الخاصة للطفلة؛
  (ط) اتخاذ جميع التدابير الملائمة بغية إلغاء الممارسات التقليدية التي تضر بصحة الأطفال، على النحو المنصوص عليه في المادة ‎24‏ من اتفاقية حقوق الطفل.
*الهدف الاستراتيجي ﻻم -‎**6**-* *القضاء على الاستغلال الاقتصادي لعمل الأطفال وحماية الفتيات الصغيرات في العمل* الإجراءات التي يتعين اتخاذها
  ‎282‏- من جانب الحكومات:
  (أ) العمل، تمشياً مع المادة ‎32‏ من اتفاقية حقوق الطفل، على حماية الطفل من الاستغلال الاقتصادي ومن أداء أي عمل يرجح أن يكون خطيراً أو أن يمثل إعاقة لتعليم الطفل أو أن يكون ضاراً بصحة الطفل أو بنموه البدني أو العقلي أو الروحي أو المعنوي أو الاجتماعي؛
  (ب) تعيين حد عمري أدنى لتشغيل الأطفال في التشريعات الوطنية بما يتطابق مع معايير العمل الدولية السارية المفعول واتفاقية حقوق الطفل، بما في ذلك البنات، في جميع قطاعات النشاط؛
  (ج) حماية البنات الصغيرات في العمل عن طريق إجراءات شتى منها:
  ’‎‎1‏‘ وضع حد أدنى لعمر أو أعمار القبول في العمل؛
  ’‎‎2‏‘ الرصد الدقيق لظروف العمل (احترام وقت العمل، حظر عمل الأطفال الذي ﻻ تنص عليه التشريعات الوطنية، ورصد الظروف الصحية الخاصة والعامة في العمل)؛
  ’‎‎3‏‘ تطبيق التغطية بالضمان الاجتماعي؛
  ’‎‎4‏‘ اﻷخذ بالتدريب والتعليم المتواصلين؛
  (د) العمل عند الاقتضاء على تعزيز التشريعات التي تنظم عمل الأطفال وكفالة وجود العقوبات الملائمة أو غيرها من الجزاءات التي تضمن فعالية إنفاذ تلك التشريعات؛
  (ﻫ) استخدام معايير العمل الدولية القائمة، بما في ذلك، حسب الاقتضاء، معايير منظمة العمل الدولية لحماية الأطفال العاملين، لكي يسترشد بها في عملية وضع تشريعات وسياسات العمل الوطنية.
*الهدف الاستراتيجي ﻻم -‎**7**-* *استئصال العنف الموجه ضد الطفلة* الإجراءات التي يتعين اتخاذها
  ‎283‏- من جانب الحكومات، والمنظمات الدولية والمنظمات غير الحكومية حسب الاقتضاء:
  (أ) اتخاذ إجراءات وتدابير فعالة من أجل سن وإنفاذ تشريعات لحماية سلامة وأمن البنات من جميع أشكال العنف في العمل، بما في ذلك وضع برامج تدريب وبرامج دعم، مع اتخاذ التدابير الرامية إلى القضاء على حالات التحرش الجنسي بالبنات في المؤسسات التعليمية وغيرها؛
  (ب) اتخاذ التدابير الملائمة في المجالات التشريعية والإدارية والاجتماعية والتربوية لحماية الطفلة، سواء في الأسرة المعيشية أو في المجتمع، من جميع أشكال العنف البدني أو العقلي أو الإيذاء أو إلحاق الضرر أو الإهمال أو التقصير أو سوء المعاملة أو الاستغلال، بما في ذلك الاعتداء الجنسي؛
  (ج) كفالة التدريب للتوعية بنوع الجنس بالنسبة للعناصر المشاركة في برامج العلاج والتأهيل وغيرها من برامج المساعدة للبنات من ضحايا العنف، مع تعزيز برامج المعلومات والدعم والتدريب لهؤلاء البنات؛
  (د) سن وتنفيذ تشريعات تحمي البنات من جميع أشكال العنف، بما في ذلك وأد البنات واختيار نوع الطفل قبل الولادة، وتشويه الأعضاء التناسلية للأنثى، ومسافحة المحارم، والاعتداء الجنسي، والاستغلال الجنسي، ودعارة الأطفال واستخدام الأطفال في المواد الإباحية، مـع وضع برامج ملائمة للعمر ومأمونة وموثوق بها وكفالة خدمات دعم طبية واجتماعية ونفسانية لمساعدة البنات المعرضات للعنف.
*الهدف الاستراتيجي ﻻم* *-**8-* *تعزيـز وعـي الطفلـة بالحياة الاجتماعية والاقتصادية والسياسية ومشاركتها فيها* *‎‏*الإجراءات التي يتعين اتخاذها
  ‎284- من جانب الحكومات والمنظمات الدولية والمنظمات غير الحكومية:
  (أ) تهيئة السبل لحصول البنات على التدريب والمعلومات والوصول إلى وسائط اﻹعلام فيما يتعلق بالقضايا الاجتماعية والثقافية والاقتصادية والسياسية وتمكينهن من التعبير الدقيق عن آرائهن؛
  (ب) دعم المنظمات غير الحكومية، وبخاصة المنظمات الشبابية منها، في جهودها لتعزيز المساواة والمشاركة للبنات في المجتمع.
*الهدف الاستراتيجي ﻻم - ‎**9**- تعزيز دور الأسرة[40] في تحسين مركز الطفلة*
*الإجراءات التي يتعين اتخاذها*
  ‎285‏- من جانب الحكومات، بالتعاون مع المنظمات غير الحكومية:
  (أ) صياغة سياسات وبرامج ترمي إلى مساعدة الأسرة، كما ورد تعريفها في الفقرة ‎29‏ أعلاه، في أدوارها من حيث الدعم والتوعية والتغذية، مع إيلاء اهتمام خاص لإزالـة التمييز ضـد الطفلة داخل الأسرة؛
  (ب) تهيئة بيئة مفضية إلى تدعيم الأسرة، كما ورد تعريفها في الفقرة ‎29‏ أعلاه، عملاًًً على تهيئة تدابير داعمة ووقائية تحمي الطفلة وتحترمها وتنهض بإمكاناتها؛
  (ج) تثقيف وتشجيع الوالدين ومقدمي الرعاية على معاملة البنات والبنين بصورة متساوية وضمان تقاسم المسؤوليات بين البنات والبنين داخل الأسرة، على النحو المبين في الفقرة ‎30‏.

----------


## سالي جمعة

*الفصل الخامس** -* *الترتيبات المؤسسية*  ‎286- يرسي منهاج العمل مجموعة من الإجراءات التي من شأنها أن تفضي إلى حدوث تغير جذري. ويستلزم اﻷمر اتخاذ إجراءات فورية، وإعمال مبدأ المساءلة وصولا إلى تحقيق الأهداف بحلول عام ‎2000‏. وإذا كان التنفيذ هو مسؤولية الحكومات أساساً، فهو يتوقف كذلك على طائفة واسعة من المؤسسات العاملة في القطاعات العامة والخاصة وغير الحكومية، سواء على صعيد المجتمع المحلي أو على كل من الصعيد الوطني ودون الإقليمي/الإقليمي والدولي.
  ‎287‏- وخلال عقد الأمم المتحدة للمرأة (‎1976-‏‎1985‏)، تم إنشاء كثير من المؤسسات المكرسة تحديداً للنهوض بالمرأة على كل من الصعيد الوطني والإقليمي والدولي. فعلى الصعيد الدولي، أنشئ المعهد الدولي للبحث والتدريب من أجل النهوض بالمرأة وصندوق الأمم المتحدة اﻹنمائي للمرأة ولجنة رصد تنفيذ الاتفاقية المعنية بالقضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة. ولقد أصبحت هذه الهيئات، بالإضافة إلى لجنة مركز المرأة وأمانتها وكذلك شعبة النهوض بالمرأة، بمثابة المؤسسات الرئيسية في الأمم المتحدة المخصصة تحديداً للنهوض بالمرأة على الصعيد العالمي. وعلى الصعيد الوطني قام عدد من البلدان بإنشاء أو تعزيز آليات وطنية تتولى التخطيط والدعوة لإحراز تقدم في مجال النهوض بالمرأة ورصد خطى هذا التقدم.
  ‎288‏- كذلك فإن تنفيذ منهاج العمل بواسطة المؤسسات الوطنية ودون الإقليمية/الإقليمية والدولية، سواء كانت مؤسسات عامة أو خاصة، يمكن أن يتيسر من خلال كفالة الشفافية وزيادة الروابط بين الشبكات والمنظمات فضلاً عن توافر تدفق منتظم للمعلومات بين الأطراف المعنية كافة. والأمر يتطلب رسم أهداف واضحة وتوفير آليات للمساءلة. كما تلزم إقامة روابط مع المؤسسات الأخرى على كل من الصعيد الوطني ودون الإقليمي/الإقليمي والدولي ومع الشبكات والمنظمات المخصصة للنهوض بالمرأة.
  ‎289‏- وثمة دور محدد تضطلع به المنظمات غير الحكومية والمنظمات الأهلية في خلق مناخ اجتماعي واقتصادي وسياسي وفكري يستند إلى المساواة بين المرأة والرجل. وينبغي للمرأة أن تشارك مشاركة فعالة في تنفيذ ورصد منهاج العمل.
  ‎290- ولسوف يتطلب التنفيذ الفعال للمنهاج كذلك تغييرات في الديناميات الداخلية للمؤسسات والمنظمات بما في ذلك القيم والسلوكيات والقواعد والإجراءات التي تعوق النهوض بالمرأة. وينبغي القضاء على التحرش الجنسي.
  ‎291‏- وينبغي أن تسند للمؤسسات الوطنية ودون الإقليمية/الإقليمية والدولية تكليفات قوية واضحة وأن تزود بالسلطات والموارد، ومعها آليات المساءلة اللازمة ﻷداء المهام المطروحة في منهاج العمل. كما ينبغي لطرائق عملها أن تكفل كفاءة وفعالية تنفيذ المنهاج. ويجب توافر التزام واضح بالمعايير والقواعد الدولية للمساواة بين الرجال والنساء باعتباره منطلقاً لجميع الإجراءات المتخذة.
  ‎292‏- ولكفالة فعالية تنفيذ منهاج العمل، وتعزيزا للأعمال المبذولة للنهوض بالمرأة على كل من الصعيد الوطني ودون الإقليمي/الإقليمي والدولي، ينبغي للحكومات ومنظومة الأمم المتحدة وجميع المنظمات ذات الصلة الأخرى أن تعزز اﻷخذ بسياسة فعالة وواضحة تكفل إدراج منظور نوع الجنس ضمن التيار الرئيسي في إطار جملة أمور من بينها رصد وتقييم جميع السياسات والبرامج.
*ألف - الصعيد الوطني*  ‎293‏- تتحمل الحكومات المسؤولية اﻷولية عن تنفيذ منهاج العمل. والالتزام على أعلى صعيد سياسي أمر يستلزمه تنفيذ المنهاج. وينبغي للحكومات أن تضطلع بدور رائد في تنسيق ورصد وتقييم التقدم المحرز في النهوض بالمرأة. فالمؤتمر العالمي الرابع المعني بالمرأة هو مؤتمر للالتزام والعمل على الصعيدين الوطني والدولي. وهذا يتطلب التزاماً من جانب الحكومات والمجتمع الدولي. ومنهاج العمل هو جزء من عملية مستمرة وله أثر حافز على اعتبار أنه سيسهم في البرامج والنتائج العملية لصالح الفتيات والنساء من جميع اﻷعمار. وتستحث الدول والمجتمع الدولي على الاستجابة لهذا التحدي عن طريق الالتزام باتخاذ إجراءات. وكجزء من هذه العملية، فقد التزم العديد من الدول باتخاذ إجراءات وفق ما هو معبر عنه، من بين أمور أخرى، في بياناتها الوطنية. 
  ‎294‏- وينبغي أن تشارك الآليات والمؤسسات الوطنية المعنية بالنهوض بالمرأة في صوغ السياسات العامة، وتشجيع تنفيذ منهاج العمل من خلال هيئات ومؤسسات مختلفة تشمل القطاع الخاص. كما ينبغي لها، عند الاقتضاء، أن تعمل بوصفها وسيطاً حافزاً على وضع البرامج الجديدة بحلول سنة ‎2000‏ في المجالات التي ﻻ تغطيها المؤسسات القائمة.
  ‎295‏- وينبغي تشجيع طائفة عريضة ومتنوعة من العناصر المؤسسية الفاعلة الأخرى على تقديم دعمها وعلى المشاركة بفعالية، ومن بينها الهيئات التشريعية، والمؤسسات الأكاديمية والبحثية، والرابطات المهنية والنقابات العمالية، والتعاونيات، والتشكيلات المجتمعية المحلية والمنظمات غير الحكومية بما في ذلك منظمات المرأة والتجمعات النسائية ووسائط اﻹعلام، والجماعات الدينية، والمنظمات الشبابية، والجماعات الثقافية، فضلاً عن المنظمات المالية والمؤسسات التي ﻻ تقصد الربح.
  ‎296‏- ومن أجل تنفيذ منهاج العمل، سوف يستلزم اﻷمر أن تقوم الحكومات بإنشاء أجهزة وطنية فعالة للنهوض بالمرأة على أعلى صعيد سياسي، أو تحسين فعالية تلك الأجهزة، ويصدق ذلك أيضاً على وضع الإجراءات المناسبة وتوفير العناصر الملائمة من الموظفين داخل الوزارات وفيما بينها، وكذلك المؤسسات التي توكل إليها ولاية توسيع مشاركة المرأة وإدماج التحليل الذي يراعي نوع الجنس ضمن السياسات والبرامج وتمتلك القدرة على ذلك. وتتمثل الخطوة اﻷولى في هذه العملية في أن تتولى المؤسسات جميعا استعراض أهدافها وبرامجها وإجراءاتها التشغيلية على ضوء الإجراءات التي يدعو إليها المنهاج. ومن اﻷنشطة الرئيسية في هذا الصدد ضرورة العمل على تعزيز الوعي الجماهيري، ودعم أهداف منهاج العمل، بطرق شتى من بينها وسائل الاتصال الجماهيرية والتوعية العامة.
  297‏- ويجب أن تبدأ الحكومات في أقرب وقت ممكن، ويفضل أن يكون ذلك مع نهاية عام ‎1995‏، في وضع استراتيجياتها التنفيذية لمنهاج العمل، بالتشاور مع المؤسسات ذات الصلة وكذلك مع المنظمات غير الحكومية، كما ينبغي لها أن تكون قد أنجزت وضع استراتيجياتها أو خطط عملها بحلول نهاية عام ‎1996‏. وينبغي أن تعتمد هذه العملية التخطيطية على أشخاص يتبوأون أعلى مستوى من السلطة الحكومية وكذلك على العناصر المختصة في المجتمع المدني. وينبغي أن تكون هذه الاستراتيجيات التنفيذية شاملة وأن تحوي أهدافاً محددة زمنياً ومقاييس للرصد، كما تشمل مقترحات لتخصيص أو إعادة تخصيص موارد التنفيذ. ويمكن، عند الاقتضاء، التماس تأييد ومؤازرة المجتمع الدولي، بما في ذلك توفير الموارد.
  ‎298‏- ويلزم تشجيع المنظمات غير الحكومية على المساهمة في تصميم وتنفيذ هذه الاستراتيجيات أو خطط العمل الوطنية. وينبغي أيضاً تشجيعها على وضع البرامج الخاصة بها لاستكمال الجهود الحكومية. ويقتضي اﻷمر تشجيع منظمات المرأة والتجمعات النسائية على أن تعمل، بالتعاون مع المنظمات غير الحكومية الأخرى، على تنظيم الشبكات عند الاقتضاء، وعلى الدعوة لتنفيذ منهاج العمل بواسطة الحكومات والهيئات الإقليمية والدولية وتأييد ذلك التنفيذ.
  ‎299‏- وينبغي للحكومات أن تلزم نفسها بهدف تحقيق التوازن بين الجنسين بطرق شتى، من بينها إيجاد الآليات الخاصة لذلك في جميع المجالس واللجان الحكومية وغيرها من الهيئات الرسمية الأخرى ذات الصلة حسب الاقتضاء فضلاً عن جميع الهيئات والمؤسسات والمنظمات الدولية، وخاصة من خلال تقديم المزيد من المرشحات من النساء والترويج لهن.
  ‎300‏- وينبغي للمنظمات الإقليمية والدولية، وﻻ سيما المؤسسات الإنمائية، وعلى وجه الخصوص صندوق الأمم المتحدة اﻹنمائي للمرأة والمانحون الثنائيون، تقديم المساعدة المالية والاستشارية إلى الأجهزة الوطنية من أجل زيادة قدرتها على جمع المعلومات وإقامة الشبكات والاضطلاع بولايتها؛ والعمل، بالإضافة إلى ذلك، على تعزيز الأجهزة الدولية لكي تروج للنهوض بالمرأة انطلاقاً من ولاية كل منها، وذلك بالتعاون مع الحكومات.
*باء - الصعيد دون الإقليمي/الإقليمي*  ‎301- ينبغي أن تعمل اللجان الإقليمية التابعة للأمم المتحدة وغيرها من الهياكل دون الإقليمية/الإقليمية على تعزيز ودعم المؤسسات الوطنية المختصة في رصد وتنفيذ منهاج العمل الشامل في إطار ولاياتها. وينبغي أن يتم ذلك بالتنسيق مع تنفيذ مناهج أو خطط العمل الإقليمية لكل منها، وبالتعاون الوثيق مع لجنة مركز المرأة، مع مراعاة الحاجة إلى المتابعة المنسقة لمؤتمرات الأمم المتحدة المعقودة في الميادين الاقتصادية والاجتماعية وحقوق الإنسان وما يتصل بها.
  ‎302‏- وتسهيلاً لعملية التنفيذ والرصد والتقييم على الصعيد الإقليمي، ينبغي أن ينظر المجلس الاقتصادي والاجتماعي في استعراض القدرة المؤسسية للجان الإقليمية التابعة للأمم المتحدة، كل ضمن ولايتها، بما في ذلك الوحدات/الجهات المحورية المعنية بالمرأة، على التعامل مع قضايا نوع الجنس في ضوء منهاج العمل، وكذلك مناهج وخطط العمل الإقليمية. ويلزم إيلاء الاهتمام، من بين أمور أخرى وحسب الاقتضاء، لدعم القدرات في هذا الصدد.
  ‎303‏- ويتعين على اللجان الإقليمية، في إطار ولاياتها وأنشطتها القائمة، أن تدرج قضايا المرأة ومنظورات نوع الجنس ضمن التيار الرئيسي لعملها، وأن تنظر كذلك في إنشاء الآليات وتنفيذ العمليات الكفيلة بتطبيق ورصد منهاج العمل ومناهج وخطط العمل الإقليمية. وينبغي للجان الإقليمية، كل ضمن ولايتها، التعاون على العمل في قضايا نوع الجنس مع سائر المنظمات الحكومية الدولية العاملة على الصعيد الإقليمي وكذلك المنظمات غير الحكومية والمؤسسات المالية والبحثية والقطاع الخاص.
  304- وينبغي أن تعمل المكاتب الإقليمية التابعة للوكالات المتخصصة في منظومة الأمم المتحدة، حسب الاقتضاء، على وضع وتعميم خطة عمل لتنفيذ منهاج العمل، بما في ذلك تحديد اﻷطر الزمنية والموارد. وينبغي أن تضع المساعدة التقنية والأنشطة التنفيذية المضطلع بها على الصعيد الإقليمي أهدافاً محددة جيداً من أجل النهوض بالمرأة. ولهذه الغاية ينبغي اﻷخذ بتنسيق منتظم فيما بين هيئات ووكالات الأمم المتحدة.
  ‎305- ويستلزم اﻷمر دعم المنظمات غير الحكومية في إطار المنطقة المعنية فيما تبذله من جهود ﻹقامة شبكات من أجل تنسيق الدعوة ونشر المعلومات بشأن منهاج العمل العالمي ومناهج العمل الخاصة بكل منطقة.
*جيم - الصعيد الدولي* *‎*1‏ - الأمم المتحدة  ‎306‏- يلزم تنفيذ منهاج العمل من خلال الأعمال التي تضطلع بها جميع هيئات ومؤسسات منظومة الأمم المتحدة خلال الفترة ‎1995‏‎2000- على وجه التحديد وبوصفه جزءاً ﻻ يتجزأ من عملية البرمجة اﻷوسع. وينبغي رسم إطار معزز للتعاون الدولي في مجاﻻت قضايا نوع الجنس خلال الفترة ‎1995-‏‎2000‏ بما يكفل التنفيذ المتكامل والشامل مع متابعة وتقييم منهاج العمل في ضوء النتائج الناجمة عن اجتماعات القمة والمؤتمرات العالمية للأمم المتحدة. وكون الحكومات قد التزمت في جميع اجتماعات القمة والمؤتمرات هذه بتمكين المرأة في المجالات المختلفة يجعل التنسيق أمراً جوهرياً بالنسبة إلى استراتيجيات المتابعة لمنهاج العمل المذكور. وينبغي ﻟ‎ـ "‏خطة للتنمية" و "خطة للسلام" أن تأخذا في اعتبارهما منهاج العمل للمؤتمر العالمي الرابع المعني بالمرأة.
  ‎307-‏‎ ويلزم كذلك تحسين القدرات المتاحة لمؤسسات منظومة الأمم المتحدة من أجل الاضطلاع بمسؤولياتها والتنسيق فيما بينها لتنفيذ منهاج العمل مع الإفادة من خبراتها وطرائق عملها في تعزيز النهوض بالمرأة.
  ‏‎308‏- وينبغي أن تظل المسؤولية على أعلى المستويات لضمان تنفيذ منهاج العمل وإدراج منظور نوع الجنس في جميع السياسات والبرامج التي تتولاها منظومة الأمم المتحدة.
  ‎309‏- ولتحسين كفاءة وفعالية المنظومة في تقديم الدعم لمساواة المرأة وتمكينها على الصعيد الوطني، ولتعزيز قدرتها على تحقيق أهداف منهاج العمل، تدعو الحاجة إلى تجديد وإصلاح وتنشيط مختلف أجزاء منظومة الأمم المتحدة. ويشمل هذا استعراض وتعزيز استراتيجيات وطرائق عمل الآليات المختلفة في الأمم المتحدة للنهوض بالمرأة من أجل ترشيد مهامها في مجال إسداء المشورة والحفز على التنفيذ والرصد وتدعيمها عند الاقتضاء فيما يتعلق بالهيئات والوكالات العاملة ضمن التيار الرئيسي، ومن المهم وجود وحدات للمرأة/نوع الجنس بما يكفل فعالية الدمج في التيار الرئيسي، وإن كان اﻷمر يستلزم كذلك المزيد من تطوير الاستراتيجيات للحيلولة دون حدوث تهميش بغير قصد بدﻻً من دمج أبعاد نوع الجنس ضمن التيار الرئيسي في جميع العمليات.
  ‎310- في إطار متابعة المؤتمر العالمي الرابع المعني بالمرأة، ينبغي حصول جميع هيئات منظومة الأمم المتحدة التي تركز على النهوض بالمرأة على ما يلزم من موارد دعم من أجل تنفيذ أنشطة المتابعة. كما يجب دمج جهود الجهات المحورية المعنية داخل المنظمات بنوع الجنس ضمن السياسات العامة والتخطيط والبرمجة ووضع الميزانيات.
  ‎311‏- ينبغي اتخاذ إجراءات من جانب الأمم المتحدة والمنظمات الدولية الأخرى من أجل إزالة الحواجز التي تحول دون النهوض بالمرأة في إطار منظماتها طبقاً لمنهاج العمل.
الجمعية العامة
  ‎312‏- الجمعية العامة بوصفها أعلى هيئة حكومية دولية في الأمم المتحدة تمثل الهيئة الرئيسية المختصة بوضع السياسات العامة وتقييمها فيما يتصل بمتابعة المؤتمر وبهذه الصفة ينبغي لها أن تدمج قضايا نوع الجنس في جميع أعمالها. كما يجب أن تتولى تقييم التقدم المحرز في التنفيذ الفعال لمنهاج العمل من منطلق أن هذه القضايا تتخلل مجمل السياسات الاجتماعية والسياسية والاقتصادية. وفي دورتها الخمسين المعقودة عام ‎1995، سوف يعرض على الجمعية العامة تقرير المؤتمر العالمي الرابع المعني بالمرأة. وطبقا لقرارها ‎49/‎161‏، سوف تتولى الجمعية دراسة تقرير من الأمين العام بشأن متابعة المؤتمر المذكور آخذة بعين الاعتبار توصيات المؤتمر. وينبغي للجمعية العامة أن تدرج متابعة المؤتمر بوصفها جزءاً من العمل المتواصل بشأن النهوض بالمرأة. وفي اﻷعوام ‎1996،‏ و‎1998،‏ و‎2000‏، ينبغي لها أن تستعرض تنفيذ منهاج العمل.
المجلس الاقتصادي والاجتماعي
  ‎313‏- يقوم المجلس الاقتصادي والاجتماعي، في سياق دوره المحدد بموجب ميثاق الأمم المتحدة وطبقاً لقرارات الجمعية العامة ‎45‏/‎264‏، و‎46‏/‎235‏، و‎48‏/‎162‏، بالإشراف على عمليات التنسيق على صعيد المنظومة بالنسبة لتنفيذ منهاج العمل مع طرح توصيات في هذا المضمار. وينبغي دعوة المجلس إلى استعراض تنفيذ منهاج العمل مع إيلاء الاعتبار لتقارير لجنة مركز المرأة. وباعتبار المجلس هيئة تنسيقية، ينبغي دعوته لاستعراض ولاية لجنة مركز المرأة آخذا بعين الاعتبار الحاجة إلى فعالية التنسيق مع اللجان ذات الصلة ومع عمليات متابعة المؤتمر. وينبغي للمجلس إدراج قضايا نوع الجنس في مناقشته جميع مسائل السياسات العامة، مع المراعاة الواجبة للتوصيات التي تعدها اللجنة. كما يجب أن ينظر في تخصيص جزء واحد رفيع المستوى على اﻷقل من اجتماعاته قبل حلول عام ‎2000‏ للنهوض بالمرأة وتنفيذ منهاج العمل في ظل جهود ومشاركة فعالة من جهات شتى من بينها الوكالات المتخصصة بما في ذلك البنك الدولي وصندوق النقد الدولي.
  ‎314‏- ويجب على المجلس أن ينظر في تخصيص جزء واحد على اﻷقل من أنشطته التنسيقية قبل عام ‎2000‏ لتنسيق النهوض بالمرأة، استناداً إلى الخطة المنقحة المتوسطة اﻷجل على مستوى المنظومة للنهوض بالمرأة.
  ‎315- ويجب على المجلس أن ينظر في تخصيص جزء من أنشطته التنفيذية على اﻷقل قبل حلول عام 2000 لتنسيق أنشطة التنمية المرتبطة بنوع الجنس استناداً إلى الخطة المتوسطة اﻷجل المنقحة على مستوى المنظومة للنهوض بالمرأة وذلك من أجل إرساء المبادئ التوجيهية والإجراءات اللازمة لتنفيذ منهاج العمل باستخدام أموال وبرامج منظومة الأمم المتحدة.
  ‎316‏- وينبغي للجنة التنسيق الإدارية أن تنظر في الأسلوب الذي يكفل للهيئات المشاركة فيها أن تقوم على أفضل وجه بتنسيق أنشطتها بسبل شتى منها استخدام الإجراءات القائمة على الصعيد المشترك بين الوكالات لكفالة التنسيق على صعيد المنظومة من أجل تنفيذ أهداف منهاج العمل والمساعدة على متابعتها.
لجنة مركز المرأة
  ‎317‏- تدعى الجمعية العامة، وكذلك المجلس الاقتصادي والاجتماعي، وفقاً لولايتيهما الخاصتين بهما إلى استعراض وتعزيز ولاية لجنة مركز المرأة أخذاً بعين الاعتبار منهاج العمل والحاجة إلى التنسيق الفعال مع اللجان الأخرى ذات الصلة ومع عمليات متابعة المؤتمر، وإلى اعتماد نهج على نطاق المنظومة بأكملها من أجل تنفيذه.
  ‏‎318- ومن واجب لجنة مركز المرأة، بوصفها لجنة فنية تساعد المجلس الاقتصادي والاجتماعي، أن تضطلع بدور محوري في رصد تنفيذ منهاج العمل داخل نطاق منظومة الأمم المتحدة، وإسداء المشورة في هذا الشأن إلى المجلس، كما ينبغي أن تسند لها ولاية واضحة وتتاح لها موارد بشرية ومالية كافية من خلال إعادة تخصيص الموارد في إطار الميزانية العادية للأمم المتحدة بغية الاضطلاع بهذه الولاية.
  ‎319‏- وعلى لجنة مركز المرأة أن تساعد المجلس الاقتصادي والاجتماعي في تنسيقه لعملية تقديم التقارير عن تنفيذ منهاج العمل مع المؤسسات ذات الصلة التابعة لمنظومة الأمم المتحدة. وعلى اللجنة أن تستفيد من المدخلات الواردة من مؤسسات المنظومة الأخرى وغيرها من المصادر، حسب الاقتضاء.
  ‎320‏- وينبغي للجنة، لدى وضعها برنامج عملها للفترة ‎1996-‏‎2000‏، أن تستعرض مجاﻻت الاهتمام الحاسمة في منهاج العمل، وتنظر في كيفية إدراج متابعة المؤتمر العالمي المعني بالمرأة في جدول أعمالها. وفي هذا السياق، ينبغي للجنة مركز المرأة أن تنظر في كيفية إجراء مزيد من التطوير لدورها الحافز في إدراج منظور خاص بنوع الجنس في أنشطة الأمم المتحدة.
اللجان الفنية الأخرى
  ‎321- في إطار ولايات اللجان الفنية الأخرى التابعة للمجلس الاقتصادي والاجتماعي، ينبغي أن تولي هذه اللجان الاعتبار الواجب لمنهاج العمل وتكفل إدماج الجوانب الخاصة بنوع الجنس في أعمال كل منها.
اللجنة المعنية بالقضاء على التمييز ضد المرأة والهيئات الأخرى المنشأة بموجب معاهدات
  ‎322- على اللجنة المعنية بالقضاء على التمييز ضد المرأة، في إطار اضطلاعها بمسؤولياتها بموجب اتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة، أن تراعي، ضمن ولايتها، منهاج العمل عند نظرها في التقارير التي تقدمها الدول الأطراف.
  ‎323- وتدعى الدول الأطراف في اتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة، لدى تقديمها التقارير بموجب المادة ‎18 من الاتفاقية، إلى أن تدرج معلومات عن التدابير المتخذة لتنفيذ منهاج العمل بما ييسر أعمال اللجنة المعنية بالقضاء على التمييز ضد المرأة فيما يتعلق بالقيام برصد فعال لقدرة المرأة على التمتع بالحقوق التي تكفلها لها الاتفاقية.
  ‎324- كذلك فإن قدرة اللجنة المعنية بالقضاء على التمييز ضد المرأة على رصد تنفيذ الاتفاقية ينبغي دعمها من خلال توفير الموارد البشرية والمالية في إطار الميزانية العادية للأمم المتحدة، بما في ذلك توفير المساعدة القانونية من جانب الخبراء وتوفير الوقت الكافي لاجتماع اللجنة، طبقاً لقرار الجمعية العامة ‎49‏/‎164‏ والقرار الذي اتخذه اجتماع الدول الأطراف في الاتفاقية المعقودة في أيار/مايو ‎1995. وينبغي للجنة أن تزيد من تنسيقها مع الهيئات الأخرى المنشأة بموجب المعاهدات الأخرى لحقوق الإنسان آخذة بعين الاعتبار التوصيات الواردة في إعلان وبرنامج عمل فيينا.
  ‏‎325‏- وفي إطار ولايتها، ينبغي للهيئات الأخرى المنشأة بموجب معاهدات أن تولي الاعتبار اللازم لتنفيذ منهاج العمل وتكفل إدراج المركز المتساوي وحقوق الإنسان للمرأة في أعمالها.
الأمانة العامة للأمم المتحدة
مكتب الأمين العام
  ‎326‏- يُطلب إلى الأمين العام الاضطلاع بمسؤولية تنسيق السياسات العامة داخل الأمم المتحدة لتنفيذ منهاج العمل، وأن يدرج ضمن التيار الرئيسي منظوراً يراعي نوع الجنس على نطاق المنظومة بأكملها ليشمل جميع أنشطة الأمم المتحدة، أخذا في الاعتبار ولايات الهيئات المختصة. وينبغي للأمين العام أن ينظر في اتخاذ تدابير محددة تكفل التنسيق الفعال في تنفيذ تلك الغايات. وتحقيقاً لهذا الهدف، يدعى الأمين العام إلى إنشاء وظيفة عالية الرتبة في مكتب الأمين العام يعمل شاغلها، مستعيناً بالموارد البشرية والمالية الحالية، بوصفه مستشاراً للأمين العام بشأن قضايا نوع الجنس ويساعد على ضمان تنفيذ منهاج العمل على نطاق المنظومة بأكملها، بالتعاون الوثيق مع شعبة النهوض بالمرأة.
شعبة النهوض بالمرأة
  ‎327‏- المهمة اﻷولية لشعبة النهوض بالمرأة، التابعة ﻹدارة تنسيق السياسات والتنمية المستدامة، تتمثل في تقديم الخدمات الفنية للجنة مركز المرأة وغيرها من الهيئات الحكومية الدولية، عندما يتعلق اﻷمر بالنهوض بالمرأة، فضلاً عن تقديم الخدمات إلى اللجنة المعنية بالقضاء على التمييز ضد المرأة. وقد حددت بوصفها جهة محورية لتنفيذ استراتيجيات نيروبي التطلعية للنهوض بالمرأة. وفي ضوء استعراض ولاية لجنة مركز المرأة على النحو الوارد في الفقرة ‎313‏ أعلاه، فإن مهام شعبة النهوض بالمرأة ستحتاج إلى إعادة تقييم. ويطلب إلى الأمين العام أن يكفل قيام الشعبة على نحو أكثر فعالية بواجباتها من خلال تزويدها، في جملة أمور، بالموارد المالية والبشرية الكافية في إطار الميزانية العادية للأمم المتحدة.
  ‎328‏- وينبغي للشعبة أن تتدارس العقبات التي تحول دون النهوض بالمرأة من خلال استخدام تحليل اﻷثر المرتبط بنوع الجنس في دراسات السياسة العامة بالنسبة للجنة مركز المرأة، ومن خلال تقديم الدعم إلى الهيئات الفرعية الأخرى. وبعد انعقاد المؤتمر العالمي الرابع المعني بالمرأة، ينبغي لها أن تقوم بدور تنسيقي في إعداد تنقيح الخطة المتوسطة اﻷجل على نطاق المنظومة للنهوض بالمرأة للفترة ‎1996-‏‎2001‏، وأن تواصل العمل بوصفها أمانة التنسيق فيما بين الوكالات من أجل النهوض بالمرأة، كما تستمر في الحفاظ على تدفق للمعلومات مع اللجان الوطنية والمؤسسات الوطنية العاملة من أجل النهوض بالمرأة ومع المنظمات غير الحكومية فيما يتعلق بتنفيذ منهاج العمل.
الوحدات الأخرى بالأمانة العامة للأمم المتحدة
  ‎329- ينبغي للوحدات المختلفة بالأمانة العامة للأمم المتحدة أن تفحص برامجها لكي تقرر أفضل السبل التي تكفل لها المساهمة في التنفيذ المتناسق لمنهاج العمل. ويلزم أن تنعكس مقترحات تنفيذ المنهاج ضمن تنقيح الخطة المتوسطة اﻷجل على نطاق المنظومة للنهوض بالمرأة للفترة ‎1996-2001‏، فضلاً عن الخطة المتوسطة اﻷجل المقترحة للأمم المتحدة للفترة ‎1998-‏‎2002. ولسوف يتوقف مضمون الإجراءات المتخذة على ولايات الهيئات المعنية.
  ‎330‏- وينبغي تطوير الروابط الجديدة والقائمة في كل أجزاء الأمانة العامة لكفالة اﻷخذ بمنظور نوع الجنس بوصفه بُعداً مركزياً في جميع أنشطة الأمانة العامة.
  ‎331‏- كذلك ينبغي أن يعمل مكتب إدارة الموارد البشرية، بالتعاون مع مديري البرامج على النطاق العالمي، وطبقا لخطة العمل الإستراتيجية لتحسين مركز المرأة في الأمانة العامة (‎1995-‏‎2000‏)، على مواصلة إعطاء الأولوية لتوظيف وترقية النساء في الوظائف الخاضعة للتوزيع الجغرافي، وﻻ سيما في الوظائف العليا المنوط بها وضع السياسات وصنع القرارات، تحقيقاً للأهداف الواردة في قراري الجمعية العامة ‎45‏/‎125‏، و‎45/‎239 جيـم، التـي أعيـد التأكيد عليها في قرارات الجمعية العامة 46/‎‏100، و‎47‏/‎93‏، و‎48/‎106‏، و‎49/‎167‏. وينبغي لدائرة التدريب أن تعمل على تصميم وإجراء التدريب بصورة منتظمة بما يراعي اعتبارات نوع الجنس أو تدرج في جميع أنشطتها عمليات التدريب التي تراعي الاعتبارات المذكورة.
  ‎332‏- وينبغي ﻹدارة شؤون اﻹعلام أن تسعى لإدراج منظور مراعاة نوع الجنس في أنشطتها الإعلامية وأن تعمل، في حدود الموارد المتاحة، على تدعيم وتحسين برامجها المتصلة بالمرأة والطفلة. ولهذه الغاية، ينبغي أن تعمل اﻹدارة على صياغة إستراتيجية اتصالات متعددة الوسائط لدعم تنفيذ منهاج العمل آخذة بعين الاعتبار الكامل التكنولوجيا الجديدة. وينبغي للنواتج المنتظمة الصادرة عن اﻹدارة أن تعزز أهداف منهاج العمل وﻻ سيما في البلدان النامية.
  ‎333‏- أما الشعبة الإحصائية التابعة ﻹدارة المعلومات الاقتصادية والاجتماعية وتحليل السياسات، فينبغي أن يوكل لها دور تنسيقي هام في الأعمال الدولية في مجال الإحصاء على النحو المبيّن في الفصل الرابع، الهدف الاستراتيجي حاء ‎3‏.
المعهد الدولي للبحث والتدريب من أجل النهوض بالمرأة
  ‎334‏- أوكلت إلى المعهد الدولي للبحث والتدريب من أجل النهوض بالمرأة ولاية تعزيز البحث والتدريب بشأن حالة المرأة والتنمية. وعلى ضوء منهاج العمل، ينبغي أن يستعرض المعهد برنامج عمله وأن يضع برنامجاً لتنفيذ جوانب منهاج العمل التي تندرج ضمن وﻻيته، وعليه أن يحدد نوعيات البحوث ومنهجيات البحث التي تعطى أولوية، وأن يدعم القدرات الوطنية على إجراء الدراسات المتعلقة بالمرأة، والبحوث المتصلة باعتبارات نوع الجنس، بما فيها البحوث المتعلقة بمركز الطفلة، وأن ينشئ شبكات من مؤسسات البحوث التي يمكن حشدها لهذا الغرض، كما ينبغي أن يحدد نوعيات التثقيف والتدريب التي يمكن للمعهد دعمها وتحسينها بصورة فعالة.
صندوق الأمم المتحدة الإنمائي للمرأة
  ‎335‏- أوكلت إلى صندوق الأمم المتحدة الإنمائي للمرأة ولاية زيادة الخيارات والفرص المتاحة للتنمية الاقتصادية والاجتماعية للمرأة في البلدان النامية، من خلال تقديم المساعدة التقنية والمالية لإدراج البعد المتعلق بالمرأة في التنمية على جميع الأصعدة، ومن ثم ينبغي أن يقوم الصندوق، حسب الاقتضاء، باستعراض وتعزيز برنامج عمله في ضوء منهاج العمل، مع التركيز في ذلك على تمكين المرأة في الميدانين السياسي والاقتصادي. ويجب أن يركز دور الدعوة الذي يقوم به الصندوق على تشجيع إقامة حوار متعدد الأطراف حول السياسات فيما يتعلق بتمكين المرأة، وينبغي أن تتوافر للصندوق الموارد الكافية للقيام بمهامه.
الوكالات المتخصصة والمؤسسات الأخرى في منظومة الأمم المتحدة
  ‎336- تعزيزاً للدعم الذي تقدمه للإجراءات المتخذة على الصعيد الوطني وتعزيزاً لمساهماتها في تنسيق المتابعة من جانب الأمم المتحدة، ينبغي لكل منظمة أن تضع إجراءات محددة تلتزم بها، بما في ذلك تحديد الأهداف والغايات من أجل تكييف الأولويات وإعادة توجيه الموارد للوفاء بالأولويات العالمية المحددة في منهاج العمل. وينبغي أن يطرح إطار واضح للمسؤولية والمساءلة. وهذه المقترحات ينبغي بدورها أن تنعكس في خطة العمل على نطاق المنظومة من أجل النهوض بالمرأة للفترة ‎1996-‏‎2001‏.
  ‎337‏- وعلى كل منظمة أن تلتزم على أعلى مستوى، لدى توخيها هذه الأهداف، باتخاذ الإجراءات الكفيلة بتعزيز ودعم اﻷدوار والمسؤوليات التي تتحملها الجهات المحورية فيها بشأن قضايا المرأة.
  ‎338‏- وبالإضافة إلى ذلك، ينبغي للوكالات المتخصصة التي تضطلع بولايات تقضي بتقديم المساعدة التقنية للبلدان النامية، وخاصة في أفريقيا وأقل البلدان نمواً، أن تزيد من تعاونها بما يكفل مواصلة تعزيز النهوض بالمرأة.
  ‎339‏- كما ينبغي لمنظومة الأمم المتحدة أن تنظر في تقديم المساعدة التقنية وغيرها من أشكال المساعدة إلى البلدان ذات الاقتصادات التي تجتاز مرحلة انتقالية، وأن تقدم لها تلك المساعدة تسهيلاً لحل مشاكلها المحددة فيما يتعلق بالنهوض بالمرأة.
  ‏‎340‏- وعلى كل منظمة أن تعطي أولوية أكبر لتوظيف وترقية المرأة على المستوى المهني لتحقيق التوازن بين الجنسين وخاصة على مستويات صنع القرار، على أن يكون الاعتبار اﻷسمى في مجال استخدام الموظفين وتحديد شروط الخدمة هو ضرورة تأمين أعلى مستويات الكفاءة والمقدرة والنزاهة. وينبغي إيلاء الاعتبار الواجب لأهمية تعيين موظفين على أوسع نطاق جغرافي ممكن. وعلى المنظمات أن تقدم تقارير بانتظام إلى هيئاتها التنفيذية بشأن التقدم المحرز في تحقيق هذا الهدف.
  ‏‎341‏- ويستلزم اﻷمر تحسين تنسيق اﻷنشطة التنفيذية للأمم المتحدة من أجل التنمية على الصعيد القطري، عن طريق نظام المنسق المقيم طبقاً للقرارات ذات الصلة الصادرة عن الجمعية العامة، وخاصة قرار الجمعية العامة ‎47‏/‎199‏، وذلك توخياً للمراعاة الكاملة لمنهاج العمل.
‎2- المؤسسات والمنظمات الدولية الأخرى  ‎342- تشجّع المؤسسات المالية الدولية، عند تنفيذ منهاج العمل، على استعراض وتنقيح السياسات والإجراءات وعمليات التوظيف لتكفل أن تكون الاستثمارات والبرامج مفيدة للمرأة وأن تساهم من ثم في التنمية المستدامة. وتشجّع هذه المؤسسات أيضاً على زيادة عدد النساء في المناصب العليا، وزيادة تدريب الموظفين على تحليل التباين بين أوضاع الجنسين، وإرساء السياسات والمبادئ التوجيهية الكفيلة بإيلاء الاعتبار الكامل للتفاوت في تأثير برامج الإقراض وغيرها من اﻷنشطة على المرأة والرجل. وفي هذا الصدد، ينبغي لمؤسسات بريتون وودز، والأمم المتحدة، بالإضافة إلى صناديقها وبرامجها والوكالات المتخصصة، أن تجري حوارات دورية وموضوعية، بما في ذلك حوارات على المستوى الميداني، لكي تنسق مساعدتها بمزيد من الكفاءة والفعالية في سبيل تعزيز فعالية برامجها لصالح النساء وأسرهن.
  ‎343‏- ويجب أن تولـي الجمعيـة العامـة الاعتبار لدعوة منظمة التجـارة العالمية للنظر في إمكانية مساهمتهـا فـي تنفيـذ منهـاج العمـل، بمـا فـي ذلـك اﻷنشطـة التـي تتـم بالتعـاون مع منظومة الأمم المتحدة.
  ‎344‏- وثمة دور مهم تضطلع به المنظمات غير الحكومية الدولية في تنفيذ منهاج العمل. وينبغي إيلاء الاعتبار لإنشاء آلية للتعاون مع المنظمات غير الحكومية لتشجيع تنفيذ منهاج العمل على مختلف المستويات.

----------


## سالي جمعة

*الفصل السادس** -* *الترتيبات المالية*  ‎345‏- لم تكن الموارد المالية والبشرية كافية بوجه عام للنهوض بالمرأة، مما أسهم في بطء التقدم الحاصل حتى اﻵن في تنفيذ استراتيجيات نيروبي التطلعية للنهوض بالمرأة. ويتطلب التنفيذ الكامل والفعال لمنهاج العمل، بما في ذلك الالتزامات ذات الصلة المتخذة في مؤتمرات القمة وغيرها من المؤتمرات السابقة للأمم المتحدة، التزاماً سياسياً بتوفير الموارد البشرية والمالية اللازمة لتمكين المرأة. ويقتضي إدماج المنظور المتعلق بنوع الجنس في قرارات الميزانية المتصلة بالسياسات والبرامج، كما يقتضي توفير التمويل الكافي لبرامج محددة تكفل تحقيق المساواة بين المرأة والرجل. ويستلزم تنفيذ منهاج العمل القيام بتحديد وتعبئة التمويل المتأتي من جميع المصادر وفي جميع القطاعات. وربما تكون هناك حاجة إلى إعادة صياغة السياسات وإعادة تخصيص الموارد داخل البرامج الحالية وفيما بينها، إﻻ أن بعض التغييرات المتعلقة بالسياسة قد ﻻ يترتب عليها بالضرورة آثار مالية. وربما يتطلب اﻷمر أيضاً تعبئة موارد إضافية، عامة وخاصة، بما في ذلك تعبئة مصادر مبتكرة للتمويل.
ألف - الصعيد الوطني  ‎346‏- تتحمل الحكومات المسؤولية الأساسية عن تنفيذ الأهداف الإستراتيجية لمنهاج العمل. ولتحقيق هذه الأهداف يتعين على الحكومات بذل جهود تتيح لها إجراء استعراضات منهجية للكيفية التي يمكن أن تستفيد بها المرأة من نفقات القطاع العام؛ ويتعين عليها أن تقوم بتعديل الميزانيات بما يكفل تكافؤ الحصول على نفقات القطاع العام، سواء من أجل تعزيز الطاقة الإنتاجية أو الوفاء بالاحتياجات الاجتماعية؛ وأيضا من أجل إنجاز الالتزامات ذات الصلة بمسألة نوع الجنس على النحو المعلن عنه في سائر مؤتمرات القمة وغيرها من مؤتمرات الأمم المتحدة. ولوضع استراتيجيات تنفيذ‎‏ وطنية ناجحة لمنهاج العمل، يتعين على الحكومات أن تخصص موارد كافية، بما في ذلك الموارد اللازمة ﻹجراء تحليل اﻷثر المتعلق بنوع الجنس. وينبغي على الحكومات أيضاً أن تشجع المنظمات غير الحكومية ومؤسسات القطاع الخاص وسواها من المؤسسات على تعبئة موارد إضافية.
  ‎347‏- ومن الضروري أيضاً تخصيص موارد كافية للأجهزة الوطنية المعنية بالنهوض بالمرأة، وحسب الاقتضاء، لجميع المؤسسات التي يمكن أن تسهم في تنفيذ منهاج العمل ورصده.
  348- وفي الحالات التي ﻻ توجد فيها أجهزة وطنية معنية بالنهوض بالمرأة، أو ﻻ تكون هذه الأجهزة قد اتخذت طابعاً دائماً، يتعين على الحكومات أن تسعى جاهدة لتوفير تمويل كاف وموارد مستمرة لهذه الأجهزة.
  ‏‎349- وتسهيلاً لتنفيذ منهاج العمل، ﻻ بد أن تقوم الحكومات، حسب الاقتضاء، بتخفيض النفقات العسكرية المفرطة، والاستثمارات التي توظفها لأغراض إنتاج الأسلحة واقتنائها، وبما ﻻ يتعارض مع متطلبات اﻷمن الوطني.
  ‎350- وﻻ بد من تشجيع المنظمات غير الحكومية، والقطاع الخاص وغيرهما من العناصر الفاعلة في المجتمع المدني على النظر في تخصيص الموارد الضرورية لتنفيذ منهاج العمل. ويتعين على الحكومات أن تعمل على تهيئة بيئة من شأنها تعزيز تعبئة الموارد من جانب المنظمات غير الحكومية، خاصة المنظمات والشبكات النسائية، ودعاة المساواة بين الجنسين، والقطاع الخاص، وغير ذلك من القوى الفاعلة في المجتمع المدني، لمساعدتها في المساهمة في تحقيق هذا الهدف. وﻻ بد من تعزيز ودعم قدرات المنظمات غير الحكومية في هذا الصدد.
باء - الصعيد الإقليمي  ‎351‏- ينبغي دعوة المصارف الإنمائية الإقليمية ورابطات الأعمال الإقليمية وغيرها من المؤسسات الإقليمية للمساهمة في تنفيذ منهاج العمل، والمساعدة في تعبئة الموارد عن طريق الإقراض وغيره من اﻷنشطة التي تقوم بها. ويتعين أيضا تشجيعها على مراعاة منهاج العمل في سياساتها وأساليبها التمويلية.
  ‎352- ويتعين على المنظمات دون الإقليمية والإقليمية واللجان الإقليمية القيام، حسب الاقتضاء، وفي إطار ولاياتها الحالية، بتقديم المساعدة في تعبئة اﻷموال اللازمة لتنفيذ منهاج العمل.
جيم - الصعيد الدولي  ‎353‏- ينبغي تخصيص موارد مالية كافية على الصعيد الدولي من أجل تنفيذ منهاج العمل في البلدان النامية، ﻻ سيما في أفريقيا وأقل البلدان نمواً. ويتطلب تعزيز القدرات الوطنية للبلدان النامية فيما يتعلق بتنفيذ منهاج العمل بذل جهود كبيرة من أجل الوفاء، في أقرب وقت ممكن، بالهدف المتفق عليه المتمثل في أن تكون نسبة المساعدة الإنمائية الرسمية العامة 0,7 في المائة من الناتج القومي اﻹجمالي للبلدان المتقدمة النمو، بالإضافة إلى زيادة حصة التمويل للأنشطة التي يقصد بها تنفيذ منهاج العمل. ومن ناحية أخرى، يتعين على البلدان الداخلة في تعاون إنمائي إجراء تحليل تقييمي لبرامجها للمساعدة من أجل تحسين نوعية وفعالية المعونة عن طريق إدماج النهج المتعلق بنوع الجنس فيها.
  ‎354- وﻻ بد من دعوة المؤسسات المالية الدولية بما فيها البنك الدولي، وصندوق النقد الدولي، والصندوق الدولي للتنمية الزراعية والمصارف الإنمائية الإقليمية، إلى النظر فيما تقدمه من منح وقروض، وأن تخصص للحكومات قروضاً ومنحاً من أجل تنفيذ منهاج العمل في البلدان النامية، ﻻ سيما في أفريقيا وأقل البلدان نموا.
  ‏‏‎355‏- وينبغي على منظومة الأمم المتحدة أن تقدم إلى البلدان النامية دعماً تقنياً وغيره من أشكال المساعدة، ﻻ سيما في أفريقيا وأقل البلدان نمواً، فيما يتعلق بتنفيذ منهاج العمل.
  ‏‎356‏- ويتطلب تنفيذ منهاج العمل في البلدان التي تجتاز اقتصاداتها مرحلة انتقالية الحصول على تعاون ومساعدة دوليين مستمرين. ويتعين على المؤسسات والهيئات التابعة لمنظومة الأمم المتحدة، بما فيها الوكالات التقنية والقطاعية، أن تسهل الجهود التي تبذلها تلك البلدان لوضع وتنفيذ سياسات وبرامج تتعلق بالنهوض بالمرأة. وتحقيقاً لهذه الغاية، ﻻ بد من دعوة صندوق النقد الدولي والبنك الدولي إلى دعم هذه الجهود.
  ‎357- وينبغي تنفيذ النتائج التي أسفر عنها مؤتمر القمة العالمي للتنمية الاجتماعية فيما يتعلق بإدارة المديونية وتخفيضها، وكذلك مؤتمرات القمة العالمية والمؤتمرات الأخرى التي عقدتها الأمم المتحدة، وذلك تسهيلاً لتحقيق أهداف منهاج العمل.
  ‎358‏- ولتسهيل تنفيذ برنامج العمل، يتعين على الشركاء من البلدان المتقدمة النمو والبلدان النامية المهتمة بالأمر، التي تتفق على التزام متبادل بتخصيص نسبة تبلغ في المتوسط ‎20‏ في المائة من المساعدة الإنمائية الرسمية و‎20‏ في المائة من الميزانيات الوطنية للبرامج الاجتماعية الأساسية، مراعاة المنظور المتعلق بنوع الجنس.
  ‎359‏- وينبغي أن تجري الصناديق والبرامج الإنمائية لمنظومة الأمم المتحدة تحليلاً عاجلاً لمدى توجيه برامجها ومشاريعها إلى تنفيذ منهاج العمل، ويتعين بالنسبة لدورة البرمجة المقبلة ضمان كفاية الموارد الموجهة نحو إزالة أوجه التفاوت بين الرجل والمرأة في أنشطة التعاون والتمويل التقنيين المدرجة فيها.
  ‎360‏- وتسليماً بالدور الذي تقوم به صناديق الأمم المتحدة وبرامجها ووكالاتها المتخصصة، وﻻ سيما ما يضطلع به صندوق الأمم المتحدة اﻹنمائي للمرأة والمعهد الدولي للبحث والتدريب من أجل النهوض بالمرأة من دور خاص في تعزيز تمكين المرأة، وبالتالي في تنفيذ منهاج العمل في حدود الولاية المنوطة بكل منها، في جملة أمور منها أنشطة البحوث والتدريب والمعلومات اللازمة للنهوض بالمرأة، وكذلك المساعدة التقنية والمالية اللازمة لإدماج الاعتبارات الخاصة بالجنسين في الجهود الإنمائية، ينبغي أن تكون الموارد التي يقدمها المجتمع الدولي وافية بالغرض، وأن تستمر بمعدﻻت كافية.
  ‎361‏- ولتحسين كفاءة وفعالية منظومة الأمم المتحدة فيما تبذله من جهود من أجل تعزيز النهوض بالمرأة، وتعزيز قدرتها على دعم أهداف منهاج العمل، هناك حاجة إلى تجديد مختلف أجزاء منظومة الأمم المتحدة والوحدات والهيئات الفرعية الأخرى، التي تناط بها ولايات محددة تتعلق بالنهوض بالمرأة وإصلاحها وتنشيطها، ﻻ سيما شعبة النهوض بالمرأة التابعة للأمانة العامة للأمم المتحدة. وفي هذا الصدد، يتعين تشجيع هيئات اﻹدارة ذات الصلة داخل منظومة الأمم المتحدة على إيلاء اعتبار خاص للتنفيذ الفعال لمنهاج العمل واستعراض سياساتها وبرامجها وميزانياتها وأنشطتها بما يمكنها من تحقيق الاستعمال اﻷكفأ والأنجح للأموال في تحقيق هذا الغرض. وسيستلزم اﻷمر أيضا تعبئة موارد إضافية من داخل الميزانية العادية للأمم المتحدة لتنفيذ منهاج العمل.

[1] وثيقة الأمم المتحدة ‎A/CONF.177/20/Rev.1‏، وقد اعتمد كل من الإعلان ومنهاج العمل في الجلسة العامة 16، المعقودة في !5 أيلول/سبتمبر 1995؛ وللاطلاع على المناقشة، انظر الفصل الخامس.

[2] تقرير المؤتمر العالمي لاستعراض وتقييم منجزات عقد الأمم المتحدة للمرأة: المساواة، التنمية والسلم، نيروبي، ‎15-26‏ تموز/يوليه ‎1985‏ (منشور الأمم المتحدة، رقم المبيع ‎E.85.IV.10‏)، الفصل اﻷول، الفرع ألف.

[3] تقرير المؤتمر العالمي لحقوق الإنسان، فيينا، ‎14-‏25 حزيران/يونيه 1993‏ ‎A/CONF.157/24)‏ (الجزء اﻷول))، الفصل الثالث.

[4] للاطلاع على المعنى الشائع فهمه لمصطلح "نوع الجنس" GENDER، انظر المرفق الرابع لهذا التقرير.

[5] قرار الجمعية العامة ‎34‏/‎180، المرفق. 

[6] قرار الجمعية العامة ‎45‏/‎164‏.

[7] قرار الجمعية العامة ‎44‏/‎82.

[8] قرار الجمعية العامة ‎48‏/‎126‏.

[9] وثيقة الأمم المتحدة ‎A/47/308-E/1992/97‏، المرفق.

[10] قرار الجمعية العامة ‎48‏/‎104‏. 

[11] إعلان وبرنامج عمل فيينا، تقرير المؤتمر العالمي لحقوق الإنسان، مرجع سابق، الفصل الثالث، الفقرة 5.

[12] انظر نتائج جولة أوروغواي للمفاوضات التجارية المتعددة الأطراف: النصوص القانونية (جنيف، أمانة الغات، ‎1994‏).

[13] قرار الجمعية العامة ‎44‏/‎45‏، المرفق.

[14] التقرير النهائي للمؤتمر العالمي لتوفير التعليم للجميع: تلبية احتياجات التعلم الأساسية، جومتين، تايلند، 5-‏ 9 آذار/مارس ‎1990‏، اللجنة المشتركة بين الوكالات (برنامج الأمم المتحدة الإنمائي، اليونسكو، اليونيسيف، البنك الدولي) التابعة للمؤتمر العالمي لتوفير التعليم للجميع، نيويورك، ‎1990، التذييل ‎1.

[15] قرار الجمعية العامة ‎2200‏ ألف (د-‎21‏)، المرفق.

[16] أعرب الكرسي الرسولي عن تحفظ عام على هذا الجزء. ويجب أن يُفهم التحفظ في ضوء البيان الذي أدلى به ممثل الكرسي الرسولي في الجلسة الرابعة للجنة الرئيسية، يوم 14 أيلول/سبتمبر 1995 (انظر الفصل الخامس من هذا التقرير، الفقرة11).

[17] تقرير المؤتمر الدولي للسكان والتنمية، القاهرة، ‎5-13‏ أيلول/سبتمبر ‎1994‏، (منشور الأمم المتحدة، رقم المبيع ‎E.95.XIII.18‏)، الفصل اﻷول، القرار ‎1‏، المرفق. 

[18] تقرير مؤتمر القمة العالمي للتنمية الاجتماعية، كوبنهاغن، ‎6-12‎‏ آذار/مارس ‎1995 ‎(A/CONF.166/9)‏، الفصل اﻷول، القرار ‎1‏، المرفقان اﻷول والثاني.

[19] يعرف الإجهاض غير المأمون بأنه إجراء يتخذ لإنهاء حمل غير مرغوب إما بواسطة أشخاص يفتقرون إلى المهارات اللازمة، أو في بيئة يعوزها الحد اﻷدنى من المعايير الطبية أو كليهما (استناداً إلى منظمة الصحة العالمية، منع ومعالجة مسألة الإجهاض غير المأمون، تقرير فريق عامل تقني، جنيف، نيسان/أبريل ‎1992‏‎‏‎WHO/MSM/92.5)().

[20] التقرير الختامي للمؤتمر الدولي المعني بالتغذية، روما، 5-11‏ كانون اﻷول/ديسمبر ‎1992‏ (روما، منظمة الأغذية والزراعة للأمم المتحدة، ‎1993‏)، الجزء الثاني.

[21] تقرير مؤتمر الأمم المتحدة المعني بالبيئة والتنمية، ريو دي جانيرو، ‎3- 14‏ حزيران/يونيه 1992‏، المجلد اﻷول، القرارات التي اتخذها المؤتمر (منشور الأمم المتحدة، رقم المبيع ‎E.93.I.8‏ والتصويبات)، القرار ‎1، المرفق اﻷول.

[22] المرجع نفسه، القرار ‎1‏، المرفق الثاني.

[23] قرار الجمعية العامة ‎317‏(د-‎4‏)، المرفق.

[24] قرار الجمعية العامة ‎217‏ ألف (د-‎3).

[25] قرار الجمعية العامة ‎2200‏ ألف (د-‎21‏)، المرفق.

[26] قرار الجمعية العامة ‎39‏/‎46‏، المرفق. 

[27] الوثائق الرسمية للجمعية العامة، الدورة السابعة والأربعون، الملحق رقم ‎38‏(A/47/38) ‏، الفصل اﻷول.

[28] الأمم المتحدة، مجموعة المعاهدات، المجلد ‎75، رقم ‎973‏، ص ‎287‏.

[29] تقرير المؤتمر العالمي لحقوق الإنسان، مرجع سابق، الفصل الثالث، الفرع الثاني، الفقرة ‎38.

[30] انظر: حولية الأمم المتحدة لنزع السلاح، المجلد ‎5:‎1980‏ (منشور الأمم المتحدة، رقم المبيع ‎E.81.IX.4‏)، التذييل السابع.

[31] قرار الجمعية العامة ‎260‏ ألف (د-‎3‏)، المرفق.

[32] الأمم المتحدة، مجموعة المعاهدات، المجلد ‎189‏، رقم ‎2545‏.

[33] المرجع نفسه، المجلد ‎606، رقم ‎8791.

[34] قرار الجمعية العامة ‎48‏/‎96‏، المرفق.

[35] قرار الجمعية العامة ‎1386‏(د-‎14‏).

[36] انظر ‎CEDAW/SP/1995/2‏.

[37] قرار الجمعية العامة ‎2106‏ ألف (د-‎20‏)، المرفق.

[38] قرار الجمعية العامة ‎41‏/‎128‏، المرفق.

[39] برنامج الأمم المتحدة للبيئة، اتفاقية التنوع البيولوجي (مركز القانون البيئي والأنشطة البرنامجية للمؤسسات)، حزيران/يونيه ‎1992.

[40] كما ورد تعريفها في الفقرة 29 أعلاه.

----------

